# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης!!!!

## Maira

Εδω κ 7 χρονια ειμαι σε σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης! Ειναι παντρεμενος. Δεν χωριζει κ εγω εκει να περιμενω ποτε θα εχει χρονο για μενα. Ολο υποσχεσεις κ τιποτα ουσιαστικο. Θελω να ξεφυγω. Αλλα χωρις αυτον νοιωθω πως δεν εχει νοημα να ζω. Εκανα ψυχαναλυση αλλα τιποτα. Κολλημενη μεχρι θανατου....

----------


## Mary93

Maira δυστυχώς συμβαίνει σε πολλούς αυτό που περνάς.Έχω εξαρτηθεί πολλές φορές και εγώ από άτομα που μου έκαναν κακό και από σχέσεις που δεν προχωρούσαν.Η συμβουλή μου είναι αν νιώθεις τόση εξάρτηση μην κόβεις κατευθείαν επαφές αλλά προσπάθησε παράλληλα να γεμίζεις και με άλλα πρόσωπα και πράγματα τη ζωή σου.Γνώρισε και άλλους άντρες,κάνε καινούργιες παρέες και θα έρθει από μόνο του σιγά σιγα επειδή θα βλέπεις ότι είναι μια σχέση που δεν προχωράει ενώ εσύ θα προχωράς και δεν θα μένεις στάσιμη.Συμβαίνει και σε μία πολύ στενή μου φίλη κάτι παρόμοιο αυτόν τον καιρό και αυτά που σου λέω την βοηθούν να το ξεπεράσει και υπάρχει βελτίωση. Την ψυχανάλυση καλό είναι να τη συνεχίσεις γιατί εμείς που εξαρτόμαστε έτσι εύκολα από τοξικούς ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις συνήθως έχουμε ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο. Ίσως πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον άλλο ψυχολόγο.

----------


## menis_64

κοιτα να δεις τελικα, οτι η ψυχαναλυση δεν βοηθαει, οταν θελεις να ξεπερασεις καποιον ή καποια.........

----------


## elis

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## Maira

Εδω κ 1 χρονο προσπαθω σιγα σιγα ν απομακρυνθω. Να κανω πραγματα για μενα αλλα συνεχεια σ εκεινον επιστρεφω γιατι ελπιζω οτι θα ειμαστε καποια στιγμη μαζι οπως εγω θελω... Εσυ πως καταφερες να προχωρησεις? Η φιλη σου? Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα κ ολοι μου λενε να προχωρησω... Με τη δυναμη? Ολη μου η δυναμη ειναι αυτος... Κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω με το κινητο αγκαλια κ αν δε στειλει μηνυμα τρελλενομαι... Πως να συνεχισω??

----------


## elis

Αρα σε αγαπαει αν τον αγαπουσε σ εσυ θα ειχεσ κουραγιο

----------


## menis_64

> Εδω κ 1 χρονο προσπαθω σιγα σιγα ν απομακρυνθω. Να κανω πραγματα για μενα αλλα συνεχεια σ εκεινον επιστρεφω γιατι ελπιζω οτι θα ειμαστε καποια στιγμη μαζι οπως εγω θελω... Εσυ πως καταφερες να προχωρησεις? Η φιλη σου? Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα κ ολοι μου λενε να προχωρησω... Με τη δυναμη? Ολη μου η δυναμη ειναι αυτος... Κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω με το κινητο αγκαλια κ αν δε στειλει μηνυμα τρελλενομαι... Πως να συνεχισω??


εχεις παθει εμμονη.... απλα αρχισε να προσπαθεις να μιλησεις και με αλλα αγορια, εαν δεν το κανεις αυτο, θα μεινεις εκει κολλημενη σε μια ουτοπια.......

----------


## Έρις

Να το κόψεις μαχαίρι, αυτά τα προβλήματα (διότι είναι πρόβλημα), δεν λύνονται σταδιακά. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις, είναι να ξεκόψεις και να μάθεις να ζεις σαν να μην ήταν ποτέ εκεί. Στην αρχή θα είσαι δύσκολα, αδύναμη, μόνη και θλιμμένη... αλλά όταν αρχίσεις όντως να κάνεις πράγματα για σένα, θα ενδυναμωθείς και θα εμπιστευτείς περισσότερο τον εαυτό σου.
Η ψυχανάλυση δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσεις, αν δεν θέλεις να βοηθηθείς....

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Την ψυχανάλυση καλό είναι να τη συνεχίσεις γιατί εμείς που εξαρτόμαστε έτσι εύκολα από τοξικούς ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις συνήθως έχουμε ψυχολογικό υπόβαθρο. Ίσως πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον άλλο ψυχολόγο.


Μαλιστα, εμπλεξε με τοξικο ανθρωπο που ειναι παντρενενος και ελπιζει οτι μια μερα θα χωρισει και θα ειναι μαζι και μαλιστα οπως θελει αυτη! Τοξικοτατος ο τυπος

----------


## Maira

Να το κοψω μαχαιρι?? Πως?? Αν δε μου στειλει μηνυμα αυτος το κινητο μου δε θα χτυπησει ποτε... 2 φιλες εχω μονο κ αυτες παντρεμενες. Αν κοψω επικοινωνια μαζι του πως θ αντεξω τη μοναξια?? Ενα χρονο τωρα προσπαθω να το κοψω εχω αντεξει μια βδομαδα. Κ καθομουν κλεισμενη σπιτι γιατι δεν ειχα οτεξη για τιποτα!!!! Το σημαντικο που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι οτι δουλευουμε στην ιδια εταιρεια. Πως να το κοψω??? Αν τον βλεπω καθημερινα?? Κ μαλιστα οταν ειμαστε μαλωμενοι ερχεται μπροστα μου κ κολλαει σε αλλες κοπελες επιτηδες! Πως να το διαχειριστω ολο αυτο??? Πως να προχωρησω?? Γιατι πρεπει να χωρισω! Ειναι παντρεμενος εχει 1 παιδι κ εγω τι κανω μαζι του?? Η ζωη μου εχει μεινει 7 χρονια στασιμη...

----------


## Macgyver

> κοιτα να δεις τελικα, οτι η ψυχαναλυση δεν βοηθαει, οταν θελεις να ξεπερασεις καποιον ή καποια.........


Νομιζω οτι βοηθαει , και πολυ μαλιστα , διοτι η περιπτωση της Μαιρα εχει καποια ψυχοπαθολογια , δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις παντελη ελλειψη αξιοπρεπειας , και να εξαρτασαι απο ενα ατομο , που στην ουσια σεχει για καβατζα .....ισως εχεις αυτοκαταστροφικες τασεις , δεν ξερω ....7 χρονια ειναι παααααρα πολλα ....το προβημα δενειναι ο τυπος , εισαι εσυ , Μαιρα .... αυτος την δουλεια του κανει .....

----------


## Remedy

σου εχει υποσχεθει να χωρισει, ή ελπιζεις ετσι, απ το μυαλο σου?

----------


## Mary93

> Μαλιστα, εμπλεξε με τοξικο ανθρωπο που ειναι παντρενενος και ελπιζει οτι μια μερα θα χωρισει και θα ειναι μαζι και μαλιστα οπως θελει αυτη! Τοξικοτατος ο τυπος


Απ΄ οτι καταλαβαίνω εκείνος δεν θα χωρίσει γιατί αγαπάει τη γυναίκα του αλλά θέλει και να περνάει καλά αλλού.Λογικά για να έχει κολλήσει η κοπέλα είναι γλυκός και δοτικός και στην εξωσυζυγική του σχέση αλλά και στην οικογένεια του....εμένα τοξικός μου φαίνεται.

Maira θα σου κάνω μία ερώτηση είσαι ευτυχισμένη με αυτο που γίνεται?Εκείνος δεν θα αλλάξει γιατί του αρέσει αυτήν η κατάσταση. Αν δεν αλλάξεις εσύ απλά όλο αυτό θα διαιωνίζεται.

----------


## Έρις

7 χρόνια επιλέγεις να μείνει η ζωή σου η στάσιμη. Μόνη σου είπες πως έχεις μόνο δύο φίλες, δουλεύεις στην ίδια εταιρεία μαζί του..... αυτός κι έπειτα το χάος! Το χάος μπορεί να ακούγεται άσχημο, αλλά επείδη θα είναι δικό σου δημιούργημα θα περνάς καλύτερα εκεί. Εννοείται, στην αρχή θα "αναγκαστείς" να ζήσεις αυτό που φοβάσαι, την απόλυτη μοναξιά, αλλά θα μάθεις πως είναι να εμπιστεύεσαι τον εαυτό σου, θα αποκτήσεις όρια και θα χεις τη δική σου ζωή, δεν θα ζεις τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου. 
Όπως είπε κι ο Mac, παραπάνω 7 χρόνια είναι πάρα πολλά. Πρέπει αναλάβεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου.... Ο τύπος όντως κάνει τη δουλειά του, δεν είναι αυτός τοξικός... εσύ έχεις αφήσει τον εαυτό σου κάπου ξεχασμένο.

----------


## nikos2

γιατι δεν πας σε εναν ψυχιατρο;;
το θεμα σου ειναι πολυ σοβαρο

Υγ πηγαινε για να δεις τι θα σου πει

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οντως σου εχει πει οτι σκοπευει να χωρισει για να παντρευτειτε;
Αντε και να επικεντρωθουμε και να σε βοηθησουμε στο να γινει αυτο. Πιστευεις οτι θα αφησει ο αλλος την ζωη του την οικογενεια του για καποια που δεν εχει ζωη, παρεες, σεβασμο στον εαυτο της, αξιοπρεπεια και κλαιει την μοιρα της; Αμ δε, και αν συνεχισεις ετσι τα 7 χρονια θα γινουν μια ζωη

----------


## Maira

Ναι απ την αρχη που τα φτιαξαμε ηταν στο διαζυγιο. Ετσι μου ειχε πει. Αλλα καθεται γιατι κ τον απειλει οτι δε θα ξαναδει το παιδι του. Ετσι λεει

----------


## Maira

Ημουν ευτυχισμενη τα 2 πρωτα χρονια που ειμασταν σχεδον καθε μερα μαζι. Αυτο μετα αλλαξε δινει ελαχιστο χρονο σε μενα κ περισσοτερο στη γυναικα του η οπως λεει στο παιδι του

----------


## Maira

> 7 χρόνια επιλέγεις να μείνει η ζωή σου η στάσιμη. Μόνη σου είπες πως έχεις μόνο δύο φίλες, δουλεύεις στην ίδια εταιρεία μαζί του..... αυτός κι έπειτα το χάος! Το χάος μπορεί να ακούγεται άσχημο, αλλά επείδη θα είναι δικό σου δημιούργημα θα περνάς καλύτερα εκεί. Εννοείται, στην αρχή θα "αναγκαστείς" να ζήσεις αυτό που φοβάσαι, την απόλυτη μοναξιά, αλλά θα μάθεις πως είναι να εμπιστεύεσαι τον εαυτό σου, θα αποκτήσεις όρια και θα χεις τη δική σου ζωή, δεν θα ζεις τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου. 
> Όπως είπε κι ο Mac, παραπάνω 7 χρόνια είναι πάρα πολλά. Πρέπει αναλάβεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου.... Ο τύπος όντως κάνει τη δουλειά του, δεν είναι αυτός τοξικός... εσύ έχεις αφήσει τον εαυτό σου κάπου ξεχασμένο.


Ποσο δικιο εχεις!!! Τη δυναμη δε βρισκω να προχωρησω... κ τη μοναξια τη φοβαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Maira

> Οντως σου εχει πει οτι σκοπευει να χωρισει για να παντρευτειτε;
> Αντε και να επικεντρωθουμε και να σε βοηθησουμε στο να γινει αυτο. Πιστευεις οτι θα αφησει ο αλλος την ζωη του την οικογενεια του για καποια που δεν εχει ζωη, παρεες, σεβασμο στον εαυτο της, αξιοπρεπεια και κλαιει την μοιρα της; Αμ δε, και αν συνεχισεις ετσι τα 7 χρονια θα γινουν μια ζωη


Μα πιστευει οτι εχω κ παρεες κ ζωη. Οταν αυτος κανει τα δικα του κ εγω καθομαι μεσα στο σπιτι του λεω ψεματα οτι βγαινω με φιλες κ περναω καλα. Ενω στην πραγματικοτητα ειμαι μονη πανω απ το κινητο κ περιμρνω ενα μυνημα που να λεει να βρεθουμε

----------


## Maira

Αξιολυπητη ετσι??? Κ σε ψυχιατρο εχω παει κ σεμιναρια εχω παρακολουθησει κ διαβαζω. Τον αγαπαω αυτο ειναι ολο

----------


## Maira

Κ το χειροτερο κ πολυ ψυχοφθορο για μενα ειναι οτι μου λεει ολα τα προβληματα με την οικογενεια του κ δινω λυσεις. Κ ενω του λεω οτι δε θελω να μαθαινω ρι γινεται σπιτι του εκεινος συνεχιζει. Δηλαδη αναγκαζομαι να του κανω ψυχαναλυση ενω δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα για μενα. Κ εννοειτε οταν εγω εχω προβληματα δε μ εχει βοηθησει ποτε

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μάιρα, αυτός ο άνθρωπος απλά σε χρησιμοποιεί. Δεν σε αγαπάει, δεν σε εκτιμάει, σου λέει ψέμματα, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τα δικά σου προβλήματα, δεν διαθέτει χρόνο για σένα.
Απορώ, πόση χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση μπορεί να έχει μία γυναίκα και να διατηρεί μια τέτοια σχέση στη ζωή της... Και απορώ που λες οτι φοβάσαι την μοναξιά, λες και τώρα δεν είσαι μόνη σου... 
Πιστεύεις δηλαδή οτι δεν αξίζεις να έχεις μια σχέση αγάπης; Οτι αν ξεκολλήσεις απ αυτόν δεν θα βρεις άλλον; Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω... 
Επίσης να σου πω οτι δεν είναι καθόλου τίμιο αυτό που κάνετε και οι δυό σας στην γυναίκα του. Έχει δικαίωμα να ξέρει και να πάρει κι εκείνη τις αποφάσεις της. Εσύ την διάλεξες αυτή τη σχέση, το ίδιο κι εκείνος. Την γυναίκα του όμως την εξαπατάτε και οι δύο.
Εγώ σου λέω να φύγεις αμέσως, όσο οδυνηρό κι αν είναι. Δεν αξίζει να μένεις σε τέτοια "σχήματα", είναι ψυχοφθόρες και αδιέξοδες καταστάσεις. Εμπλούτισε τις κοινωνικές σου συναναστροφές προκειμένου να γεμίσεις τον χρόνο σου. Θα έχεις και ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσεις και κάτι πιο αξιόλογο από το παρτάλι-επιβήτορα που μας περιέγραψες.

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα, αυτός ο άνθρωπος απλά σε χρησιμοποιεί. Δεν σε αγαπάει, δεν σε εκτιμάει, σου λέει ψέμματα, δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τα δικά σου προβλήματα, δεν διαθέτει χρόνο για σένα.
> Απορώ, πόση χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση μπορεί να έχει μία γυναίκα και να διατηρεί μια τέτοια σχέση στη ζωή της... Και απορώ που λες οτι φοβάσαι την μοναξιά, λες και τώρα δεν είσαι μόνη σου... 
> Πιστεύεις δηλαδή οτι δεν αξίζεις να έχεις μια σχέση αγάπης; Οτι αν ξεκολλήσεις απ αυτόν δεν θα βρεις άλλον; Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω... 
> Επίσης να σου πω οτι δεν είναι καθόλου τίμιο αυτό που κάνετε και οι δυό σας στην γυναίκα του. Έχει δικαίωμα να ξέρει και να πάρει κι εκείνη τις αποφάσεις της. Εσύ την διάλεξες αυτή τη σχέση, το ίδιο κι εκείνος. Την γυναίκα του όμως την εξαπατάτε και οι δύο.
> Εγώ σου λέω να φύγεις αμέσως, όσο οδυνηρό κι αν είναι. Δεν αξίζει να μένεις σε τέτοια "σχήματα", είναι ψυχοφθόρες και αδιέξοδες καταστάσεις. Εμπλούτισε τις κοινωνικές σου συναναστροφές προκειμένου να γεμίσεις τον χρόνο σου. Θα έχεις και ευκαιρίες να γνωρίσεις και κάτι πιο αξιόλογο από το παρτάλι-επιβήτορα που μας περιέγραψες.


Η γυναικα του γνωριζει για μενα. Χρονια τωρα. Γι αυτο ελπιζω οτι θα χωρισει. Αλλα τιποτα

----------


## Maira

Η σχεση με τη γυναικα του ειναι συμβατικη ππλυ πριν τα φτιαξουμε. Ζουν μαζι για το παιδι κ για το κοσμο κ ο καθενας κανει τη ζωη του. Απλα οταν εμαθε για μενα του εσφιξε παραπανω τα λουρια κ του περιορισε τον ελευθερο χρονου του για να μη με βλεπει. Δεν ξερω ποιος απ τους δυο δε θελει να διαλυσει αυτο το γαμο παντως εξακολουθουν να ειναι μαζι. Παρολου που γνωριζει για τη σχεση μας το τονιζω. Δεν ξερω αν αυτος μου λεει αληθεια. Τωρα μαλιστα εχει σπιτι του κ την αρρωστη πεθερα του. Κατα τ αλλα οπως λεει με τη γυναικα του μαλωνουν κ δεν εχουν σχεσεις. Αυτα μου λεει. Κ εγω εκει να ονειρευομαι οτι καποτε θα μαστε μαζι.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Δεν θα σε ρωτήσω πώς δέχτηκες να είσαι το τρίτο πρόσωπο, ούτε αν σε προβλημάτισε το να "χαλασεις" μια οικογένεια, αυτό είναι κάτι που λαχταράς εξαρχής. Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω πως λειτουργεί αυτό μέσα σου, αλλά δεν με αφορα και δεν άνοιξες θέμα για αυτό τον λογο. Απλα δεν θα ήμουν ειλικρινής απέναντι στον εαυτό μου αν δεν εξεφραζα την απορία μου, το νοητικό clusterfuck που με διακατέχει διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου, λολ.

Για να προχωρήσουμε από εκεί και περα σε κάτι στην απάντηση μου που ίσως σε ωφελει, θα ρωτήσω το εξής απλό: πως και σου πήρε εφτά χρόνια να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό που επιθυμεις δεν πρόκειται να γινει; Άντε ένα χρόνο. Άντε στο διατανο τρία...αλλά εφτά χρόνια;;; 
Γιατί το αστείο και θλιβερό ταυτόχρονα ξερεις ποιο είναι; Ότι *βοηθάς στο να διατηρείται ο γάμος του.* 
Η διάρκεια της παράλληλης σχεσης, το γεγονός ότι μοιραζεται μαζί σου τα προβλήματα που έχει στο σπίτι και ότι του κάνεις την ψυχολογο, και το ηλίου φαεινοτερο γεγονός ότι δεν σκοπεύει να αφήσει την γυναίκα του, μας δείχνουν ότι *είσαι η κόλλα που τους κρατάει μαζί!* 
Ό,τι τον χαλάει, ό,τι του λείπει, ό,τι τον προβληματιζει, ότι δεν τον καυλώνει η δε ξέρω κι εγώ στη γυναίκα του, αντί να το αντιμετωπισει κατα μέτωπο και να το λύσει μαζί της το σκουπιζει κάτω από το χαλακι γιατί δεν θέλει να αφήσει την οικογενειακή βολεψη του και εσύ είσαι εκεί για να καλύψεις τα κενα. 
Γιατί άμα τα αντιμετώπιζε σπίτι του κατά μέτωπο όλα αυτά, μπορεί να τα έλυνε, μπορεί όμως και να οδηγούνταν στην απόλυτη κατάρρευση η σχεση, -που προφανώς δεν είναι υγιης
..Το να ανοίξει τον ασκό του Αιόλου και να συζητήσει ό,τι συζητάει μαζί σου με την γυναίκα του, μπορει να βοηθούσε, μπορεί και να οδηγούσε σε χωρισμο όμως...άρα....για να τον αποφύγει ξενοπηδαει εφτά χρόνια, όχι για να τον επιδιώξει. Επειδη είναι κοτα να κάτσει να τα λύσει η γκρεμίσει όλα, κάνεις εσύ μερεμετια στην συναισθηματική του πληρότητα για να μην το κουνήσει ρούπι...κατάλαβες τι γίνεται;
Έτσι που το παει αυτός είναι ικανός να γεράσει σε έναν γάμο που δεν τον κάνει ευτυχισμενο...
Άμα δεν είχε εσένα (και την κάθε εσενα), να ξεδινει μπορεί και να χώριζε. Αν τον άφηνες εσύ, η θα σε αντικαθιστούσε για να συνεχίσει την ωραία του οικογενειακή ζωουλα η θα εσκαγε και θα χώριζε. Όσο εισαι εσύ εκεί και του κανεις μερεμετια δεν πάει πουθενά. Γενικά πολύ δειλός τυπάς. Απορώ πως δεν σε ξενερώνει αυτό...
Όσο για εσένα...κάτι είχα διαβάσει κάπου ότι το άτομο που δέχεται να είναι μακροχρόνια το τρίτο πρόσωπο καταβαθος αυτοσαμποταρει τον εαυτό του με σχέσεις και έρωτες που δεν μπορούν να "ολοκληρωθούν", προτιμούν να μένουν στο ανεκπληρωτο...επειδή έχουν συναισθήματα αναξιότητας η είναι δεσμοφοβικοι η πληγωμένα σπουργίτια κλπ κλπ...δεν ξέρω ακριβώς, μη σου λέω και μπούρδες. Πάντως για τον παραπάνω λογο συμφωνώ με άλλα μέλη οτι θα ήταν καλό να πας σε ψυχολόγο. Η να αποδεχθείς ότι θα φας την ζωή σου έτσι, ως το τρίτο προσωπο....χωρίς έναν ολοδικο σου έρωτα, χωρίς δικη σου οικογένεια, πάντα στο περιθώριο της ζωής των άλλων...πάντα κομπάρσος, ποτέ πρωταγωνιστής, σε μια φουλ εξαρτητικη κατάσταση κλπ κλπ...

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι απ την αρχη που τα φτιαξαμε ηταν στο διαζυγιο. Ετσι μου ειχε πει.* Αλλα καθεται γιατι κ τον απειλει οτι δε θα ξαναδει το παιδι του. Ετσι λεει*





> Ημουν ευτυχισμενη τα 2 πρωτα χρονια που ειμασταν σχεδον καθε μερα μαζι. Αυτο μετα αλλαξε δινει ελαχιστο χρονο σε μενα κ περισσοτερο στη γυναικα του η οπως λεει στο παιδι του





> Αξιολυπητη ετσι??? Κ σε ψυχιατρο εχω παει κ σεμιναρια εχω παρακολουθησει κ διαβαζω. Τον αγαπαω αυτο ειναι ολο





> Κ το χειροτερο κ πολυ ψυχοφθορο για μενα ειναι οτι μου λεει ολα τα προβληματα με την οικογενεια του κ δινω λυσεις. Κ ενω του λεω οτι δε θελω να μαθαινω ρι γινεται σπιτι του εκεινος συνεχιζει. Δηλαδη αναγκαζομαι να του κανω ψυχαναλυση ενω δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα για μενα. Κ εννοειτε οταν εγω εχω προβληματα δε μ εχει βοηθησει ποτε





> Η σχεση με τη γυναικα του ειναι συμβατικη ππλυ πριν τα φτιαξουμε. Ζουν μαζι για το παιδι κ για το κοσμο κ ο καθενας κανει τη ζωη του. Απλα οταν εμαθε για μενα του εσφιξε παραπανω τα λουρια κ του περιορισε τον ελευθερο χρονου του για να μη με βλεπει. Δεν ξερω ποιος απ τους δυο δε θελει να διαλυσει αυτο το γαμο παντως εξακολουθουν να ειναι μαζι. Παρολου που γνωριζει για τη σχεση μας το τονιζω. Δεν ξερω αν αυτος μου λεει αληθεια. Τωρα μαλιστα εχει σπιτι του κ την αρρωστη πεθερα του. Κατα τ αλλα οπως λεει με τη γυναικα του μαλωνουν κ δεν εχουν σχεσεις. Αυτα μου λεει. Κ εγω εκει να ονειρευομαι οτι καποτε θα μαστε μαζι.


αχ βρε μαιρα, ψεματα σου λεει..
δεν το βλεπεις?
κατ αρχας σου λεει οφθαλμοφανη ψεματα, οπως οτι δεν θα τον αφηνει να βλεπει το παιδι του...
δενε χει καν τεοτιο δικαιωμα, δεν το ξερεις αυτο?
κανεις δεν μπορει να του απαγορευσει να βλεπει το παιδι του!!

εφοσον ξερει για την σχεση σας και το δεχεται, ποια λουρια του εχει σφιξει???
τον αφηνει να εχει σχεση, αλλα οχι και πολυ???? δεν εχει λογικη αυτο που λες και μαλλον και σαυτο ψεματα σου ειπε
πιθανοτατα δεν της εχει πει τπτ και σε δουλευει.

λες,κ περιμενεις πανω αποε να κινητο για ενα μνμ μηπως βρεθειτε.περα απο την δουλεια που βλεπεστε υποχρεωτικα κι οχι επειδη το επιλεγει, ποσο συχνα βγαινετε/βρισκεστε απο κοντα μονοι σας?

----------


## Remedy

στο λεω ξεκαθαρα.
εκμεταλλευεται την ακινησια σου.
δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει.
αν χωριζε θα το εκανε τα πρωτα δυο χρονια που λες οτι βρισκοσασταν τοσο συχνα, αν τυχον ηταν ενθουσιασμενος, κι αν ειχε σοβαρα προβληματα στο σπιτι.
εφοσον αραιωσε κιολας, εδω και τοσα χρονια, δεν προκειται να ειναι ποτε μαζι σου, ακομα κι αν χωρισει για αλλο λογο.
μην τρως αλλο τον χρονο σου. αργοτερα θα μετανιωσεις πολυ περισσοτερο απο τωρα.
αν δεν μπορεις να το κοψεις αποτομα που ειναι το σωστο και υγιες, αστο να σερνεται αλλα δραστηριοποιησου!! γνωρισε αλλους ανδρες!!!!
θα γερασεις στο περιθωριο του γαμου του να του κανεις δωρεαν ψυχαναλυση και θα πηδαει αλλες!!! ξυπνα!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Να το κοψω μαχαιρι?? Πως?? Αν δε μου στειλει μηνυμα αυτος το κινητο μου δε θα χτυπησει ποτε... 2 φιλες εχω μονο κ αυτες παντρεμενες. Αν κοψω επικοινωνια μαζι του πως θ αντεξω τη μοναξια?? Ενα χρονο τωρα προσπαθω να το κοψω εχω αντεξει μια βδομαδα. Κ καθομουν κλεισμενη σπιτι γιατι δεν ειχα οτεξη για τιποτα!!!! Το σημαντικο που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι οτι δουλευουμε στην ιδια εταιρεια. Πως να το κοψω??? Αν τον βλεπω καθημερινα?? Κ μαλιστα οταν ειμαστε μαλωμενοι *ερχεται μπροστα μου κ κολλαει σε αλλες κοπελες επιτηδες!* Πως να το διαχειριστω ολο αυτο??? Πως να προχωρησω?? Γιατι πρεπει να χωρισω! Ειναι παντρεμενος εχει 1 παιδι κ εγω τι κανω μαζι του?? Η ζωη μου εχει μεινει 7 χρονια στασιμη...


να μην εισαι καθολου σιγουρη οτι αυτα τα κανει για να ζηλεψεις.
οτι εκανε με σενα θα κανει και με την επομενη. ετσι ειναι ο τυπος. ακομα να παρεις χαμπαρι?
γιατι αραιωσε νομιζεις? του επεσε η λιμπιντος?
να εισαι προετοιμασμενη να ανακαλυψεις πολυ συντομα οτι καποια αλλη εχει παρει την θεση σου στις συχνες συναντησεις κι εχεις περασει στην εφεδρεια να του κανεις την τσαμπα ψυχολογο που περιμενει μπας και ασχοληθει μαζι της ο δωρεαν πελατης....

----------


## Macgyver

Ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος , δεν ειναι σχεση εξαρτησης , ειναι σχεση εκμεταλλευσης σου , καλα τα λεει η ρεμεντυ , εσυ εισαι το θυμα της υποθεσης ........σορυ για τον' σκληρο ' ορο , αλλα ετσι ειναι ..........

δεν συμμετεχω σε τετοια θεματα , αλλα αυτο ειναι περαν απο καθε οριο ........

----------


## Remedy

> Ο τιτλος ειναι λαθος , δεν ειναι σχεση εξαρτησης , ειναι σχεση εκμεταλλευσης σου , καλα τα λεει η ρεμεντυ , εσυ εισαι το θυμα της υποθεσης ........σορυ για τον' σκληρο ' ορο , αλλα ετσι ειναι ..........
> 
> δεν συμμετεχω σε τετοια θεματα , αλλα αυτο ειναι περαν απο καθε οριο ........


να σου πω κατι ομως βρε μαγκ.
θυμα ειναι καποιος που τον εξαπατουν εν αγνοια του.
εφοσον ηξερε οτι ειναι παντρεμενος ο τυπος, συμμετειχε εν γνωσει της και στην εξαπτηση της γυναικας του και στην δικη της σκλαβια...
δλδ προσπαθησε να γινει θυτης για την αλλη γυναικα κι εγινε θυμα του ιδιου της του εαυτου η ιδια, μενοντας μονη να την δουλευει ο αλλος 7 χρονια.

----------


## elis

Κοινωσ εχασε απο το αλλο κοριτσι αρα ειναι θεμα μυαλου

----------


## Macgyver

> να σου πω κατι ομως βρε μαγκ.
> θυμα ειναι καποιος που τον εξαπατουν εν αγνοια του.
> εφοσον ηξερε οτι ειναι παντρεμενος ο τυπος, συμμετειχε εν γνωσει της και στην εξαπτηση της γυναικας του και στην δικη της σκλαβια...
> δλδ προσπαθησε να γινει θυτης για την αλλη γυναικα κι εγινε θυμα του ιδιου της του εαυτου η ιδια, μενοντας μονη να την δουλευει ο αλλος 7 χρονια.


Δεν διαφωνω , καταχρηστικως χρησιμοποιησατην λεξη θυμα ..........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ακουω πολους να λενε για τοξικους ανθρωπους αλλα ουτε ενα δεν ακουω να λεει για το πως θα ειναι κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο.

για αυτο το λογο και αποτυχαινουν στο να διακριθουν μεγα θεμα η τοξικη κατσικα του γειτονα αντι να ασχοληθουν με το αν η δικη τους κατσικα ειναι καλυτερη

----------


## elis

Αυτο λεμε ρε αλεκο ειναι αυτα που πιστευεισ κακια η δυναμη δημιουργια η καταστροφη δουλεια δηλαδη πολεμο η καθισιο κ ουσιεσ πραγματικη ζωη η βιντεοπαιχνιδια

----------


## Maira

> Δεν θα σε ρωτήσω πώς δέχτηκες να είσαι το τρίτο πρόσωπο, ούτε αν σε προβλημάτισε το να "χαλασεις" μια οικογένεια, αυτό είναι κάτι που λαχταράς εξαρχής. Δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω πως λειτουργεί αυτό μέσα σου, αλλά δεν με αφορα και δεν άνοιξες θέμα για αυτό τον λογο. Απλα δεν θα ήμουν ειλικρινής απέναντι στον εαυτό μου αν δεν εξεφραζα την απορία μου, το νοητικό clusterfuck που με διακατέχει διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου, λολ.
> 
> Για να προχωρήσουμε από εκεί και περα σε κάτι στην απάντηση μου που ίσως σε ωφελει, θα ρωτήσω το εξής απλό: πως και σου πήρε εφτά χρόνια να καταλάβεις ότι αυτό που επιθυμεις δεν πρόκειται να γινει; Άντε ένα χρόνο. Άντε στο διατανο τρία...αλλά εφτά χρόνια;;; 
> Γιατί το αστείο και θλιβερό ταυτόχρονα ξερεις ποιο είναι; Ότι *βοηθάς στο να διατηρείται ο γάμος του.* 
> Η διάρκεια της παράλληλης σχεσης, το γεγονός ότι μοιραζεται μαζί σου τα προβλήματα που έχει στο σπίτι και ότι του κάνεις την ψυχολογο, και το ηλίου φαεινοτερο γεγονός ότι δεν σκοπεύει να αφήσει την γυναίκα του, μας δείχνουν ότι *είσαι η κόλλα που τους κρατάει μαζί!* 
> Ό,τι τον χαλάει, ό,τι του λείπει, ό,τι τον προβληματιζει, ότι δεν τον καυλώνει η δε ξέρω κι εγώ στη γυναίκα του, αντί να το αντιμετωπισει κατα μέτωπο και να το λύσει μαζί της το σκουπιζει κάτω από το χαλακι γιατί δεν θέλει να αφήσει την οικογενειακή βολεψη του και εσύ είσαι εκεί για να καλύψεις τα κενα. 
> Γιατί άμα τα αντιμετώπιζε σπίτι του κατά μέτωπο όλα αυτά, μπορεί να τα έλυνε, μπορεί όμως και να οδηγούνταν στην απόλυτη κατάρρευση η σχεση, -που προφανώς δεν είναι υγιης
> ..Το να ανοίξει τον ασκό του Αιόλου και να συζητήσει ό,τι συζητάει μαζί σου με την γυναίκα του, μπορει να βοηθούσε, μπορεί και να οδηγούσε σε χωρισμο όμως...άρα....για να τον αποφύγει ξενοπηδαει εφτά χρόνια, όχι για να τον επιδιώξει. Επειδη είναι κοτα να κάτσει να τα λύσει η γκρεμίσει όλα, κάνεις εσύ μερεμετια στην συναισθηματική του πληρότητα για να μην το κουνήσει ρούπι...κατάλαβες τι γίνεται;
> Έτσι που το παει αυτός είναι ικανός να γεράσει σε έναν γάμο που δεν τον κάνει ευτυχισμενο...
> ...


Εχεις δικιο! Το μυαλο μου τα σκεφτεται ολα αυτα. Αλλα η καρδια μου τον θελει. Τον αγαπησα τον αγαπω τον λατρευω. Κ ποτε δε του ζητησα να χωρισει. Εκεινος τα λεγε. Εγω απλα μεσα μου ηλπιζα οτι θα μαστε μαζι. Οτι ισως εκεινη χωρισει γιατι κ αυτη εχει εξωσυζηγικη σχεση. Παρολα αυτα εδω κ 1 χρονο προσπαθω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον γιατι βλεπω οτι εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μου αρκουν τα ψιχουλα που μου ριχνει. Ναι 2 χρονια ειμασταν αυτοκολλητοι μετα απομακρυνθηκε ομως οσες φορες του πα να χωρισουμε δε μ αφησε κ υποσχοταν τον ουρανο με τ αστρα. Ναι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον. Ναι θελω να ζησω. Ομως πως ν απομακρυνθω απο καποιον που λετρευω??? Που νοιωθω οτι ειναι η ζωη μου?? Η ανασα μου!!!!

----------


## Maira

> αχ βρε μαιρα, ψεματα σου λεει..
> δεν το βλεπεις?
> κατ αρχας σου λεει οφθαλμοφανη ψεματα, οπως οτι δεν θα τον αφηνει να βλεπει το παιδι του...
> δενε χει καν τεοτιο δικαιωμα, δεν το ξερεις αυτο?
> κανεις δεν μπορει να του απαγορευσει να βλεπει το παιδι του!!
> 
> εφοσον ξερει για την σχεση σας και το δεχεται, ποια λουρια του εχει σφιξει???
> τον αφηνει να εχει σχεση, αλλα οχι και πολυ???? δεν εχει λογικη αυτο που λες και μαλλον και σαυτο ψεματα σου ειπε
> πιθανοτατα δεν της εχει πει τπτ και σε δουλευει.
> ...


Παλιοτερα βρισκομασταν συχνα κ καναμε πραγματα μαζι. Εκδρομες ταβερνες βολτες. Τωρα μονο για σεξ μια φορα την εβδομαδα κ ανταλλασουμε μονο μηνυματα τηλ κ στη δουλεια που ξεκλεβουμε χρονο στο σχολασμα.

----------


## Maira

> στο λεω ξεκαθαρα.
> εκμεταλλευεται την ακινησια σου.
> δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει.
> αν χωριζε θα το εκανε τα πρωτα δυο χρονια που λες οτι βρισκοσασταν τοσο συχνα, αν τυχον ηταν ενθουσιασμενος, κι αν ειχε σοβαρα προβληματα στο σπιτι.
> εφοσον αραιωσε κιολας, εδω και τοσα χρονια, δεν προκειται να ειναι ποτε μαζι σου, ακομα κι αν χωρισει για αλλο λογο.
> μην τρως αλλο τον χρονο σου. αργοτερα θα μετανιωσεις πολυ περισσοτερο απο τωρα.
> αν δεν μπορεις να το κοψεις αποτομα που ειναι το σωστο και υγιες, αστο να σερνεται αλλα δραστηριοποιησου!! γνωρισε αλλους ανδρες!!!!
> θα γερασεις στο περιθωριο του γαμου του να του κανεις δωρεαν ψυχαναλυση και θα πηδαει αλλες!!! ξυπνα!!!!


Εχω κανει πολλες προσπαθειες να γνωρισω αλλους αλλα τους συγκρινω μ αυτον κ δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα!

----------


## Maira

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για το χρονο που μ ου αφιερωσατε να μου απαντησετε. Οσο δραματικο κ αν σας φανει ειστε η τελευταια μου ελπιδα να ξεφυγω. Οι φιλες μου βαρεθηκαν να μ ακουν να λεω τα ιδια. Η μητερα μου το ιδιο. Χρηματα για περαιτερο ψυχαναληση τελος. Αρα μονο εσας εχω τωρα κ τους δαιμονες του μυαλου μου.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

η επιτυχια ενος πραγματος δε φαινεται απο οταν βρσκεται καπιος σε κατασταση αρμονιας σε μια σχεση αλλα απο το ποσες φορες προσπαθησε να συνδεθει με αλλους ανθρωπους χωρις να πετυχει τιποτα

δε κρατας τον αλλο με σκηνες ζηλειας πχ το τριτο προσωπο ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οσο γυρω μας υπαρχουν ανθρωποι

----------


## elis

Αλεκο τι γνωμη εχεισ γι αυτουσ που κανουν σχεση για να αρχισουν να ζουν

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι σα να μου λες τι γνωμη εχω για τον εαυτο μου και ειναι αυτη *ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ*

αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να παραμεινω πιστος στις ιδεες μου σε οτι πιστευω οτι ειναι ιδανικο για μενα

----------


## elis

Εγω προσπαθησα πολλεσ φορεσ να συνδεθω με ομορφεσ γυναικεσ αλλα δεν τισ αντεχω επισησ ουτε τουσ αντρεσ αντεχω νεαροσ δεν ειχα προβλημα τωρα εχω εγω το ερμηνευω ωσ εξησ οτι οταν ημουν 20 ημουν τριαντα στο μυαλο τωρα που ειμαι 40 ειμαι 80 στο μυαλο ολα αυτα λογω εμπειριων οποτε δε θα πιασει ποτε εσυ τι πιστευεισ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω πιστευα παντα οτι η ελξη ειναι αμοιβαια αλλα επειδη οι ανθρωποι πολες φορες βολευονται πισω απο ψεματα και αλοθι σπανια βλεπεις ενδιαφερον και απο τους δυο 

ακουγετε απιστευτο αλλα μονο μια ιδιοφυια θα ανταποκριθει σε οτι το ελκει ενω ο πανιβλακας θα υψωσει συρματοπλεγμα

----------


## elis

Εχεισ δικιο μαλλον

----------


## elis

Αλεκο η ελλαδα ειναι υπο κατοχη να ξερεισ γι αυτο ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα πλεον ετσι μου ειπαν δυο μου το ειπαν

----------


## marouli66

ειμαστε αυτο που επιλεγουμε.....και εσυ επελεξες να καλυψεις την μοναξια σου με αυτο τον τροπο.....αρα δεν ειναι δικο του το προβλημα.....εσυ προσπαθεις μεσω αυτης της σχεσης να καλυψεις ενα δικο σου προβλημα, τη μοναξια.....αν επιλεξεις οτι εσυ θελεις μια σχεση που σου αξιζει θα δεις οτι οι περιστασεις στη ζωη σου θα αλλαξουν και σταδιακα θα χαθει απο τη ζωη σου.......ειναι νομος του συμπαντος αυτος.......προσελκυεις αυτο που εχεις αναγκη.......αν αλλαξεις αυτη την αναγκη σε αλλη, δλδ σε αναγκη να βρεις καποιον που να αξιζει τοτε η ζωη θα τα φερει ετσι που θα χαθείτε σταδιακα......με τη βοηθεια ενος ψυχολογου αλλαξε σιγα σιγα αντιληψη βαζοντας ως στοχο να τα βρεις με τον εαυτο σου......
αγορασε βιβλια σχετικα με το θεμα σου υπαρχουν απειρα.......

----------


## tony_c2018

Αν φοβάσαι τη μοναξιά πάρε τον Elis που είναι ομορφόπαιδο και δουλευταράς.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Εχω κανει πολλες προσπαθειες να γνωρισω αλλους αλλα τους συγκρινω μ αυτον κ δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα!


Σε τί τους συγκρίνεις μ αυτόν; Σε εξωτερική εμφάνιση να υποθέσω; (υποκειμενικό κι αυτό) Γιατί κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα υπέρ του.

----------


## Remedy

> Εχεις δικιο! Το μυαλο μου τα σκεφτεται ολα αυτα. Αλλα *η καρδια μου τον θελει.* Τον αγαπησα τον αγαπω τον λατρευω. Κ ποτε δε του ζητησα να χωρισει. Εκεινος τα λεγε. Εγω απλα μεσα μου ηλπιζα οτι θα μαστε μαζι. Οτι ι*σως εκεινη χωρισει γιατι κ αυτη εχει εξωσυζηγικη σχεση.* Παρολα αυτα εδω κ 1 χρονο προσπαθω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον γιατι βλεπω οτι εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μου αρκουν τα ψιχουλα που μου ριχνει. Ναι 2 χρονια ειμασταν αυτοκολλητοι μετα απομακρυνθηκε ομως *οσες φορες του πα να χωρισουμε δε μ αφησε* κ υποσχοταν τον ουρανο με τ αστρα. Ναι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον. Ναι θελω να ζησω. Ομως πως ν απομακρυνθω απο καποιον που λετρευω??? Που *νοιωθω οτι ειναι η ζωη μου?? Η ανασα μου*!!!!


η καρδια σου δεν θελει εκεινον, θελει το κακο σου.
ασε τις δικαιολογιες με τα λεφτα και κανε ψυχοθεραπεια. πηγαινε σε κψυ αν δενε χεις χρηματα.
τι ηλικια εχεις?
συγνωμη, αλλα αν εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση εκεινη, σου λεει κι αλλο ψεμα ο φιλος σου.
ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση που την ξερει ο ανδρας της και να του βαζει ορια ποτε θα βλεπει εκεινος την εξωσυζυγικη του σχεση.
απλα αδυνατον.
ειτε του αρεσει η ζωη με την γυναικα του κι εχει επιστρεψει σ εκεινην και σε βλεπει αραια και που, ΕΙΤΕ εχει βρει αλλη/αλλες να τσιλιμπουρδιζει οπως εκανε στην αρχη με σενα.
δεν υπαρχει "δεν μαφησε να χωρισω", το καταλαβαινεις φανταζομαι....
τα αισθηματα σας δεν ειναι αμοιβαια μαιρα.
αν ησουν κι η δικη του "ανασα". αφενος θα χωριζε απο εναν γαμο που ειναι μονο στα χαρτια, αφετερου θα ηταν συνεχεια μαζι σου.
δεν τον εμποδιζει τπτ εφοσον ειναι εχουν ελευθερες σχεσεις με την γυναικα του και να μην εκπλαγεις αν μαθεις οτι και εμταξυ τους εχουν σχεσεις και σου λεει κι αλλα ψεματα.

----------


## Maira

> η καρδια σου δεν θελει εκεινον, θελει το κακο σου.
> ασε τις δικαιολογιες με τα λεφτα και κανε ψυχοθεραπεια. πηγαινε σε κψυ αν δενε χεις χρηματα.
> τι ηλικια εχεις?
> συγνωμη, αλλα αν εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση εκεινη, σου λεει κι αλλο ψεμα ο φιλος σου.
> ειναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ να εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση που την ξερει ο ανδρας της και να του βαζει ορια ποτε θα βλεπει εκεινος την εξωσυζυγικη του σχεση.
> απλα αδυνατον.
> ειτε του αρεσει η ζωη με την γυναικα του κι εχει επιστρεψει σ εκεινην και σε βλεπει αραια και που, ΕΙΤΕ εχει βρει αλλη/αλλες να τσιλιμπουρδιζει οπως εκανε στην αρχη με σενα.
> δεν υπαρχει "δεν μαφησε να χωρισω", το καταλαβαινεις φανταζομαι....
> τα αισθηματα σας δεν ειναι αμοιβαια μαιρα.
> ...


Ειμαι 38 χρονων. Σιγουρα μου λεει ψεματα. Ισως τοσα χρονια να θελω να ζω μεσα σ ενα ψεμα. Σημερα για παραδειγμα εφυγε ψαρεμα ενω θα μπορουσαμε να μαστε μαζι. Αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι θα βρεθουμε απο βδομαδα που θα λειπει η γυναικα του επαγγελματικο ταξιδι. Κ εγω τι πρεπει να κανω? Να δεχτω να βρεθουμε?

----------


## Maira

> Σε τί τους συγκρίνεις μ αυτόν; Σε εξωτερική εμφάνιση να υποθέσω; (υποκειμενικό κι αυτό) Γιατί κατά τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει και τίποτα υπέρ του.


Ναι σιγουρα σε εξωτεεικη εμφανιση. Το κακο ειναι οτι εχω κολλησει στα 2 υπεροχα πρωτα χρονια κ τα θελω πισω. Αυτος μου εχει ξεκαθαρισει οτι μ αγαπαει με θελει στη ζωη του αλλα προτεραιοτητα εχει η ψυχικη υγεια του παιδιου του. Γι αυτο προσπαθω να ξεφυγω. Γι αυτο ζηταω βοηθεια.

----------


## Remedy

> Ειμαι 38 χρονων. Σιγουρα μου λεει ψεματα. Ισως τοσα χρονια να θελω να ζω μεσα σ ενα ψεμα. Σημερα για παραδειγμα εφυγε ψαρεμα ενω θα μπορουσαμε να μαστε μαζι. Αυτο που μου ειπε ειναι οτι θα βρεθουμε απο βδομαδα που θα λειπει η γυναικα του επαγγελματικο ταξιδι. Κ εγω τι πρεπει να κανω? Να δεχτω να βρεθουμε?


αν ρωτας τι πρεπει να κανεις, ειναι ευκολο. 
αλλα εσυ δεν θελεις αυτο.
αφου ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις.
πρεπει να του πεις οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται για σενα αν με την τοση απομακρυνση σας προτιμαει να παει για ψαρεμα αποτ ο να απτε καπου μαζι και τελος.

το θεμα ειναι να βρεις την δυναμη να το κανεις και να μην καταναλωνεις τα ψεματα και το χλιαρο ενδιαφερον του για να χαραμιζεις την ζωη σου.
ΑΝ βρισκεστε 1 φορα τη βδομαδα (πιστευω οτι βρισκεστε ακομα αραιοτερα, αλλα εστω μια φορα τη βδομαδα), τοτε εσυ ζεις 52 μερες τον χρονο..
τις υπολοιπες φυτοζωεις. εκεινος ζει 2 ζωες (μπορει και παραπανω) κι εσυ καμια. εχεις σκεφτει ποσα χρονια εχεις πεταξει στα σκουπιδια εχοντας σχεση για 52 μερες τον χρονο?
πραγματικα, δεν μπορω να φανταστω πιο χλιαρη διαθεση απο το να ρωτας αν θα βρεθειτε και να απανταει "θα παω για ψαρεμα". αρα ποια προβληματα απο το σπιτι?
ο τυπος εχει βαρεθει.
να περιμενεις τα χειροτερα μαιρα. φυγε πριν στο ανακοινωσει εκεινος και δεν ξερεις που βρισκεται το κεφαλι σου.
για την ηλικια σου δεν θα σχολιασω αλλο. ξερεις πολυ καλα τι γινεται. παρε τις αποφασεις σου.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι σιγουρα σε εξωτεεικη εμφανιση. Το κακο ειναι οτι εχω κολλησει στα 2 υπεροχα πρωτα χρονια κ τα θελω πισω. Αυτος μου εχει ξεκαθαρισει οτι μ αγαπαει με θελει στη ζωη του αλλα προτεραιοτητα εχει η ψυχικη υγεια του παιδιου του. Γι αυτο προσπαθω να ξεφυγω. Γι αυτο ζηταω βοηθεια.


τι σχεση εχει η ψυχικη υγεια του παιδιου του με το οτι δεν θελει να σε δει και παει για ψαρεμα?
τι σχεση εχει ο γαμος του με το οτι δεν θελει να σε δει, οταν η γυναικα του εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση (επομενως δεν της δινει λογαριασμο)?

----------


## Remedy

μαιρα , να σκεφτεις και το αλλο.
εσυ εχεις κολλησει με τον τυπο παρολο που αδιαφορει, γιατι ειναι ωραιος εν ολιγοις.
νομιζεις οτι θα εβρισκε ευκολα μια γυναικα να δεχτει να ζει οπως εσυ στο περιθωριο ενος γαμου? 
νομιζεις οτι ειναι μαζι σου επειδη σε προτιμαει απο αλλες? μηπως ειναι γιατι δεν βρισκει αλλες να παιξουν αυτον τον αχαρο ρολο?
νομιζεις εν τελει οτι αν ηταν ελευθερος και ειχε επιλογες, θα ηταν μαζι σου?
εχεις κολλησει γιατι σου φαινεται πολυφερνος γαμπρος. ωραιος, μοραιος, ισως καταξιωμενος.
μονο που δνε ειναι γαμπρος, μαιρα. ειναι παντρεμενος... καμια δεν τον θελει. μονο καποιες που δεν αγαπουν τον εαυτο τους η που ειναι αρκετα ανταγωνιστικες για να προσπαθουν να εχουν τον ανδρα καποιας αλλης.

----------


## Maira

> τι σχεση εχει η ψυχικη υγεια του παιδιου του με το οτι δεν θελει να σε δει και παει για ψαρεμα?
> τι σχεση εχει ο γαμος του με το οτι δεν θελει να σε δει, οταν η γυναικα του εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση (επομενως δεν της δινει λογαριασμο)?


Δεν ξερω κ εγω μπερδεμενη ειμαι. Οποτε παω να του ανοιξω κουβεντα για μας μου λεει οτι δεν θελει καβγαδες σπιτι του γιατι επηρεαζεται το παιδι του. Κ το χειροτερο μου ανακοινωσε οτι πηρε κ τη πεθερα σπιτι που εχει θεμα υγειας. Κ οταν ρου ειπα πως ειναι δυνατον να μη θες τη γυναικα σου κ να παιρνεις τη μανα της σπιτι σου μου απανταει οτι το κανει απο ανθρωπια. Μ εχει τρελλανει στη κυριολεξια

----------


## Remedy

το "ψαρεμα" μπορει να ειναι δευτερη γκομενα, η μπανακια με την γυναικουλα του.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν ξερω κ εγω μπερδεμενη ειμαι. Οποτε παω να του ανοιξω κουβεντα για μας μου λεει οτι δεν θελει καβγαδες σπιτι του γιατι επηρεαζεται το παιδι του. Κ το χειροτερο μου ανακοινωσε οτι πηρε κ τη πεθερα σπιτι που εχει θεμα υγειας. Κ οταν ρου ειπα πως ειναι δυνατον να μη θες τη γυναικα σου κ να παιρνεις τη μανα της σπιτι σου μου απανταει οτι το κανει απο ανθρωπια. Μ εχει τρελλανει στη κυριολεξια


μονη σου τρελαινεσαι, δεν σε τρελαινει αυτος.
γινεται και παραγινεται, αν εχει μια χαρα σχεσεις με την γυναικα του και σε δουλευει ψιλο γαζι.
για κατσε βρε μαιρα.
γιατι θα εχει καβγαδες με την γυναικα του, εφοσον σου λεει οτι εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση η γυναικα του?
τι του λεει δλδ??"δεν θα πας στην γκομενα, μονο εγω θα πηγαινω στον δικο μου"?
δεν το βλεπεις οτι δεν κολλαει?
τι ειδους καβγαδες εχει αν και οι δυο αποφασισαν να εχουν εξωσυζυγικες σχεσεις? για εξηγησε το μου λιγο.

----------


## Remedy

θελεις να του πεις ψεματα οπως σου λεει κι εκεινος?
πες του οτι γνωρισες καποιον κιε χετε προχωρησει.
παω στοιχημα οτι θες, οτι αν και σε εχει για κανενα πηδημα και τπτ αλλο, δεν επιτρεπει να εχεις κι εσυ αλλη σχεση οπως εχει κι αυτος.

----------


## Maira

> μονη σου τρελαινεσαι, δεν σε τρελαινει αυτος.
> γινεται και παραγινεται, αν εχει μια χαρα σχεσεις με την γυναικα του και σε δουλευει ψιλο γαζι.
> για κατσε βρε μαιρα.
> γιατι θα εχει καβγαδες με την γυναικα του, εφοσον σου λεει οτι εχει εξωσυζυγικη σχεση η γυναικα του?
> τι του λεει δλδ??"δεν θα πας στην γκομενα, μονο εγω θα πηγαινω στον δικο μου"?
> δεν το βλεπεις οτι δεν κολλαει?
> τι ειδους καβγαδες εχει αν και οι δυο αποφασισαν να εχουν εξωσυζυγικες σχεσεις? για εξηγησε το μου λιγο.


Δεν εχει παραδεχτει η γυναικα του οτι εχει αλλον. Αλλα εχει το εχω μαθει κ εγω.Εμενα αυτος μου λεει οτι η γυναικα του του λεει ειναι οτι θα ζουμε συμβατικα αλλα δε θα χεις αλλη. Αφου κ τις λιγες ωρες που βρισκομαστε τον παιρνει συνεχεια τηλ κ ανταλλασουν μηνυματα που δεν ξερω τι γραφουν. Εκεινος την δικαιολογει οτι εχει τρελλαθει.

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν εχει παραδεχτει η γυναικα του οτι εχει αλλον. Αλλα εχει το εχω μαθει κ εγω.Εμενα αυτος μου λεει οτι η γυναικα του του λεει ειναι οτι θα ζουμε συμβατικα αλλα δε θα χεις αλλη. Αφου κ τις λιγες ωρες που βρισκομαστε τον παιρνει συνεχεια τηλ κ ανταλλασουν μηνυματα που δεν ξερω τι γραφουν. Εκεινος την δικαιολογει οτι εχει τρελλαθει.


αφου το ξερεις εσυ και το ξερει κι αυτος οτιε χει αλλον, γιατι δεν της το λεει οτι το ξερει?
σου κολλαει εσενα ζευγαρι απομακρυσμενο που δενε χει σχεσεις να ειναι συνεχεια στα τηλεφωνα και στα μηνυματα ολη μερα/??? ψεματα σου λεει! ξυπνα!!. παω στοιχημα οτι θες οτι εχουν σεξουαλικες σχεσεις κανονικοτατα.

----------


## Maira

> θελεις να του πεις ψεματα οπως σου λεει κι εκεινος?
> πες του οτι γνωρισες καποιον κιε χετε προχωρησει.
> παω στοιχημα οτι θες, οτι αν και σε εχει για κανενα πηδημα και τπτ αλλο, δεν επιτρεπει να εχεις κι εσυ αλλη σχεση οπως εχει κι αυτος.


Το εχω κανει αυτο. Του χω πει οτι μου κολλανε οτι μου ζητε καποιος απ το γυμναστηριο που πηγαινω να κανουμε σχεση. Κ φυσικα δε το δεχτηκε κ με μειωση οτι ειμαι δευτερη γυναικα κτλ ενω εκεινος μου ειναι πιστος. Εν το μεταξυ εγω γυμναστηριο παω αλλα δε μιλαω σ ανθρωπο!

----------


## Remedy

μαιρα, το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι σου λεει ψεματα και μπαρουφες.
το θεμα ειναι οτι κανεις οτι τα πιστευεις.
ενα ζευγαρι πουε χει αποφασισει να ζει "συμβατικα' εννοειται οτι δεν ενοχλει ο ενας τον αλλον οταν λειπει. αυτοι κανουν σαν ερωτευμενοι!

----------


## Remedy

> Το εχω κανει αυτο. Του χω πει οτι μου κολλανε οτι μου ζητε καποιος απ το γυμναστηριο που πηγαινω να κανουμε σχεση. Κ φυσικα δε το δεχτηκε κ με μειωση οτι ειμαι δευτερη γυναικα κτλ ενω εκεινος μου ειναι πιστος. Εν το μεταξυ εγω γυμναστηριο παω αλλα δε μιλαω σ ανθρωπο!


μα φυσικα εισαι δευτερη γυναικα!!! πρωτη ειναι το στεφανι του!!! δεν το ξερετε και οι δυο???
ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ σε κανει δευτερη βαζοντας σε στην θεση της ξεπετας, αντι της γυναικας του!!
γιατι δεν του το λες?
οτι εφοσον δεν τηρει τις υποσχεσεις του να εχετε μια κανονικη σχεση χωρις αλλους μεσα και δεν χωριζει, δεν σου εχιε παραχψωρησει καμια αποκλειστικοτητα. σε εχει βαλει να εισαι η δευτερη στην ζωη του.
οποτε θα παιξεις κι εσυ τον ρολο για τον οποιο σε προοριζει "της δευτερης" και θα εχεις κι εσυ αλλες σχεσεις στην ζωη σου οπως κι εκεινος.

----------


## Remedy

ακου κοπελά μου, εισαι 38. ηλικια οριακη.
στην καλυτερη ηλικια για μια ομορφη και σταθερη σχεση, στα 30, αντι να κανεις την ζωη σου , εκανες το μεγα λαθος να μπλεξεις με τον παντρεμενο. λαθος οχι μονο ηθικο, αλλα λαθος για σενα που ηλπιζες να επωφεληθεις απο εναν αλλο γαμο, εξαπατωντας μαζι με τον μαλακα, μια αλλη γυναικα που δεν ειχε ιδεα..
εκεινος δεν εχασε τπτ.
ησουν το κερασακι στην τουρτα του. η τουρτα ηταν ο γαμος και η οικογενεια του.
φυγεις- μεινεις, εκεινος δεν θα παθει τπτ.
εσυ χαντακωνεις την ζωη σου.

----------


## Maira

Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να ρου πω οτι ολα αυτα δε μου κολλανε με βριζει κ εξαφανιζεται κ στο τελος εγω βγαινω η χαμενη που κλαιω πανω απο ενα βουβο κινητο. Ξερω μ εχει δεδομενη. Θελω να του δειξω οτι αξιζω να μαι μ αλλον που θελει 24 ωρες να ναι μαζι μου αλλα με κοροιδευει. Πριν λιγους μηνες αποφασισα ν αλλαξω το ντυσιμο μου. Συνηθως φορουσα αθλητικα κ κολαν κ εβαλα τωρα φορεματα κ τακουνια. Κ σχολιασε οτι επιτελους εγινα γυναικα. Δηλαδη πως μ εβλεπε? Η γυναικα του ειναι ψιλη 100 κιλα κ πολυ ασχημη ειλικρινα. Εγω ειμαι 1.65 53 κιλα κ πιστευω ωραια. Κ παρολα αυτα μου λεει να τρως εχεις γινει χαλια κ τετοια. Δηλαδη προσπαθει να με κανει κ το πετυχαινει να νοιωθω κομπλεξ κ να κλεινομαι ολο κ περισσοτερο στον εαυτο μου!

----------


## Sonia

Θα φτάσεις 100 χρονών, εκείνος κάποια στιγμή θα τα κοτσώσει κι εσύ θα βαράς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο που χαράμησες την ζωή σου έτσι.

Πιάνεσαι και τον δικαιολογείς και δημιουργείς φρούδες ελπίδες απο βλακείες και το ξέρεις Μάιρα. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι υπερασπίζεσαι αυτόν ή την συμπεριφορά του ή την δική σου σε εμάς, αλλά ότι προσπαθείς να κοροϊδέψεις τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Πάρε μία απόφαση και τήρησέ την επιτέλους! Πάρε άδεια και πήγαινε ένα ταξίδι, κλείσε και τα κινητά και τα πάντα και μην λυγίσεις. Ούτε επικοινωνία ούτε τίποτα. Προγραμμάτησε να κάνεις πράγματα να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου και να γεμίζεις την καθημερινότητά σου. Στην ανάγκη άλλαξε δουλειά και τόπο κατοικίας να δημιουργήσεις φυσικά εμπόδια αν δεν μπορείς να πειθαρχήσεις το μυαλό σου.

----------


## Remedy

> *Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να ρου πω οτι ολα αυτα δε μου κολλανε με βριζει κ εξαφανιζεται* κ στο τελος εγω βγαινω η χαμενη που κλαιω πανω απο ενα βουβο κινητο. Ξερω μ εχει δεδομενη. *Θελω να του δειξω οτι αξιζω να μαι μ αλλον που θελει 24 ωρες να ναι μαζι μου αλλα με κοροιδευει.* Πριν λιγους μηνες αποφασισα ν αλλαξω το ντυσιμο μου. Συνηθως φορουσα αθλητικα κ κολαν κ εβαλα τωρα φορεματα κ τακουνια. Κ *σχολιασε οτι επιτελους εγινα γυναικα. Δηλαδη πως μ εβλεπε? Η γυναικα του ειναι ψιλη 100 κιλα κ πολυ ασχημη ειλικρινα. Εγω ειμαι 1.65 53 κιλα κ πιστευω ωραια. Κ παρολα αυτα μου λεει να τρως εχεις γινει χαλια κ τετοια.* Δηλαδη προσπαθει να με κανει κ το πετυχαινει να νοιωθω κομπλεξ κ να κλεινομαι ολο κ περισσοτερο στον εαυτο μου!


μα φυσικα. αφου δεν εχει τι να πει!
σου λεει οφθαλμοφανη τερατωδη ψεματα. εχει εναν "κανονικο" γαμο και σου λεει οτι ειναι στα χωρισματα.

μα δεν αξιζεις να εισαι με αλλον που σε θελει 24 ωρες!
αν το αξιζες θα εφευγες!!! επειδη δεν το αξιζεις μενεις με καποιον που αδιαφορει.
οταν μπορεσεις να ανακτησεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου και αν του δειξεις οτι δεν εισαι τοσο κοροιδο οσο νομιζε, τοτε θα αξιζεις μια δικη σου σχεση.
συγκρινεσαι με την γυναικα του εμφανισιακα και την βγαζεις (χαλια) για να νοιωσεις σε κατι καλη, ενω εκεινος σου λεει οτι δεν εισαι του γουστου του. δλδ την πηρε ομορφη κοντη και λεπτη και στον γαμο ψηλωσε, χοντρυνε και ασχημυνε?
τα γουστα ειναι υποκειμενικα ξερεις. υπαρχουν πολλοι ανδρες που προτιμανε ψηλες νταρντανες αντι κοντες και λεπτες, κια ς ειναι διαφορετικα τα προτυπα της εποχης..
αφου δεν εισαι του γουστου του, γιατι ειναι μαζι σου? αναρωτηθηκες?
μηπως επειδη δεν υπαρχουν πολλες προθυμες για τετοιο ρολο?

----------


## Maira

> Θα φτάσεις 100 χρονών, εκείνος κάποια στιγμή θα τα κοτσώσει κι εσύ θα βαράς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο που χαράμησες την ζωή σου έτσι.
> 
> Πιάνεσαι και τον δικαιολογείς και δημιουργείς φρούδες ελπίδες απο βλακείες και το ξέρεις Μάιρα. Το θέμα δεν είναι ότι υπερασπίζεσαι αυτόν ή την συμπεριφορά του ή την δική σου σε εμάς, αλλά ότι προσπαθείς να κοροϊδέψεις τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό. Πάρε μία απόφαση και τήρησέ την επιτέλους! Πάρε άδεια και πήγαινε ένα ταξίδι, κλείσε και τα κινητά και τα πάντα και μην λυγίσεις. Ούτε επικοινωνία ούτε τίποτα. Προγραμμάτησε να κάνεις πράγματα να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου και να γεμίζεις την καθημερινότητά σου. Στην ανάγκη άλλαξε δουλειά και τόπο κατοικίας να δημιουργήσεις φυσικά εμπόδια αν δεν μπορείς να πειθαρχήσεις το μυαλό σου.


Δυστυχως εχω τους υπερ προστατευτικους γονεις μου.δε μπορω να φυγω ουτε να κλεισω το τηλ. Τελικα αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι ζω οπως οι αλλοι θελουν απο μικρη. Μενω σε νησι. Ηθελα να σπουδασω κ να ζησω στην αθηνα δε μ αφησαν οι γονεις μου. Κ ετσι εμεινα στο νησι να κανω μια δουλεια που δε μ αρεσει. Κ 7 χρονια να εχω σχεση μ εναν ανθρωπο παλι οπως αυτος θελει με τους δικους του ορους. Που ειμαι εγω? Τι προλαβαινω να κανω τωρα για μενα?

----------


## Sonia

Ε, αυτό σου λέω. Κόψε γέφυρες με ότι σε κρατάει πίσω και πήγαινε βρες τον εαυτό σου και ωρίμασε έστω και τώρα.Τι πάει να πει έχεις τους προστατευτικούς γονιούς σου; 12 χρονών είσαι; Δεν σε αφήσαν στα 17 και στα 18 να φύγεις και να σπουδάσεις; Έστω. Στα 38 τι πάει να πει δεν σε αφήνουν ή τι πάει να πει έγινε αυτό πριν 20 χρόνια κι από τότε κάθεσαι σε λάθος καταστάσεις; Γράψτους και φύγε. Οι άλλοι είναι αυτοί που είναι, εσύ τι κάνεις; Βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες στους άλλους και ετεροκαθορίζεσαι, αυτό κάνεις!

----------


## Maira

> μα φυσικα. αφου δεν εχει τι να πει!
> σου λεει οφθαλμοφανη τερατωδη ψεματα. εχει εναν "κανονικο" γαμο και σου λεει οτι ειναι στα χωρισματα.
> 
> μα δεν αξιζεις να εισαι με αλλον που σε θελει 24 ωρες!
> αν το αξιζες θα εφευγες!!! επειδη δεν το αξιζεις μενεις με καποιον που αδιαφορει.
> οταν μπορεσεις να ανακτησεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου και αν του δειξεις οτι δεν εισαι τοσο κοροιδο οσο νομιζε, τοτε θα αξιζεις μια δικη σου σχεση.
> συγκρινεσαι με την γυναικα του εμφανισιακα και την βγαζεις (χαλια) για να νοιωσεις σε κατι καλη, ενω εκεινος σου λεει οτι δεν εισαι του γουστου του. δλδ την πηρε ομορφη κοντη και λεπτη και στον γαμο ψηλωσε, χοντρυνε και ασχημυνε?
> τα γουστα ειναι υποκειμενικα ξερεις. υπαρχουν πολλοι ανδρες που προτιμανε ψηλες νταρντανες αντι κοντες και λεπτες, κια ς ειναι διαφορετικα τα προτυπα της εποχης..
> αφου δεν εισαι του γουστου του, γιατι ειναι μαζι σου? αναρωτηθηκες?
> μηπως επειδη δεν υπαρχουν πολλες προθυμες για τετοιο ρολο?


Ναι εχεις δικιο. Δεν αξιζω. Αν ηταν θα ειχε βρεθει αυτος ο ενας που θα με ηθελε για σοβαρη σχεση. Δε ψαχνομαι για γαμο. Εναν ανθρωπο να χω διπλα μου θελω κ οχι μονο για κρεβατι. Για την γυναικα του δεν εχει πει ποτε κακια κουβεντα. Ενω για μενα κατι αρνητικο εχει να πει παντα.

----------


## Maira

> Ε, αυτό σου λέω. Κόψε γέφυρες με ότι σε κρατάει πίσω και πήγαινε βρες τον εαυτό σου και ωρίμασε έστω και τώρα.Τι πάει να πει έχεις τους προστατευτικούς γονιούς σου; 12 χρονών είσαι; Δεν σε αφήσαν στα 17 και στα 18 να φύγεις και να σπουδάσεις; Έστω. Στα 38 τι πάει να πει δεν σε αφήνουν ή τι πάει να πει έγινε αυτό πριν 20 χρόνια κι από τότε κάθεσαι σε λάθος καταστάσεις; Γράψτους και φύγε. Οι άλλοι είναι αυτοί που είναι, εσύ τι κάνεις; Βρίσκεις δικαιολογίες στους άλλους και ετεροκαθορίζεσαι, αυτό κάνεις!


Ποσο δυσκολο μου φαινεται αυτο που μου λες!! Εμαθα να ζω ετσι. Να ρωταω παντα τους αλλους για να παρω μια αποφααη που με αφορα. Πως ν αλλαξω σαυτη την ηλικια? Για αυτο ζηταω βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω τη δυναμη να τον προσπερασω

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι εχεις δικιο. Δεν αξιζω. Αν ηταν θα ειχε βρεθει αυτος ο ενας που θα με ηθελε για σοβαρη σχεση. Δε ψαχνομαι για γαμο. Εναν ανθρωπο να χω διπλα μου θελω κ οχι μονο για κρεβατι. Για την γυναικα του δεν εχει πει ποτε κακια κουβεντα. Ενω για μενα κατι αρνητικο εχει να πει παντα.


κι αφου σου βρισκει ολο αρνητικα γιατι ειναι μαζι σου? μηπως επειδη δεν προσφερονται αλλες για κοροιδα?

μαιρα, αυτοι που ενδιαφερονται για ομορφες σχεσεις και ειναι και σωστοι κι οχι της ξεπετας, θελουν ελυθερες. δεν θελουν γυναικες που τρεχουν πισω απο παντρεμενους.
εισαι σε ενα μικρο μερος.
μενει τιποτε κρυφο νομιζεις?
αν τον ειχες παρατησει τον μαλακα, μια χαρα θα ειχε βρεθει ενας σωστος συντροφος μεχρι τωρα.
αλλα αφου δεν εισαι ελευθερη!!! εισαι δεσμευμενη με τον παντρεμενο!! ποιος σοβαρος και αξιολογος θα ασχοληθει μαζι σου?
θα ρθει κανεις να σε παρακαλεσει αν τον αφησεις? κι εκτος αυτου μαιρα, μια γυναικα που ειναι 7 χρονια με εναν παντρεμενο, ποση εμπιστοσυνη εμπνεει σε καποιον για να κανει σοβαρη σχεση?
μεινε ελευθερη και θα βρεθουν πολλοι.

----------


## Sonia

Αναφέρεις κάπου παραπάνω την μάνα σου και κάποιες φίλες. Δηλαδή οι υπερπροστατευτικοί γονείς σου αν τους πεις ότι θες να φύγεις από το νησί και να προσπαθήσεις να φιάξεις την ζωή σου αλλού θα σου πουν μείνει εδώ παιδί μου να τραβιέσαι με τον παντρεμένο τριμάλακα; Τόσο βλαμμένοι είναι; Οι φίλες σου θεωρείς ότι δεν θα σε στηρίξουν σε μία τέτοια απόφαση; Θα σου πουν μείνει εδώ να τελματώνεις; Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κυνική, αλλά αν είναι τέτοιοι οι γονείς και οι φίλες σου, τότε είναι γτπ κι όσο περιμένεις αυτοί να σου λένε τι θα κάνεις, όλα σκατά κι απόσκατα θα παραμένουν. Άμα έχεις ανάγκη άλλους να σου λένε τι θα κάνεις, άκου λοιπόν εμάς τους άλλους που είμαστε απέξω και τα βλέπουμε πιο αντικειμενικά τα πράγματα.

Φυσικά και σου φαίνεται δύσκολο αυτό που σου λέω, αλλά αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο δεν πιάνεις ψάρια. Με μαγικό ραβδάκι δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα! Να ξέρεις ότι η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου είναι ότι "βολεύεται" σε καταστάσεις κι ότι αντιστέκεται στην αλλαγή κι ας είναι οι τωρινές καταστάσεις χάλια κι οι αλλαγές μπορεί να τον κάνουν να είναι τρεις φορές καλύτερα. Εκεί είναι η μαγκιά, να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε πειθαρχεία και να κάνει δραστικές αλλαγές, ακόμα κι αν εμπεριέχουν ρίσκο. Αλλιώς προκοπή δεν θα δεις.

----------


## marouli66

ωραια η δικαιολογια για το παιδι πολυ ωραια.....

επισης εγω πιστευω οτι υποσυνειδητα δεν θες να προχωρησεις τη ζωη σου γιατι θελεις να εισαι με τους γονεις σου....ξερω πολλα παραδειγματα τετοια και καποιοι δεν το παραδεχονται.....αλλα ετσι ειναι.......
αφου πριν πεις οτι ειναι υπερπροστατευτικοι οι γονεις εγω ημουν σιγουρη οτι απο εκει ξεκινανε τα προβληματα........
επειδη οι γονεις λοιπον σε κανουν οτι θελουν αυτο επεκτεινεται και σε ολες σου τις σχεσεις οπως και εδω που σε κανει αυτος οτι θελει.......αλλα ετσι σε μεγαλωσαν ομως μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αυτο αρκει να το παρεις αποφαση

κανε το βημα να ξεπερασεις ολα αυτα και να πας μπροστα.......

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μάιρα είναι και ένα άλλο σοβαρό θέμα. Εσύ τώρα προλαβαίνεις οριακά αν χωρίσεις απ αυτόν να ξαναφτιάξεις την ζωή σου και να κάνεις οικογένεια. 
Τί θα κάνεις αν συνεχίσετε και μετά από 4-5 χρόνια σε παρατήσει; Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα της τεκνοποίησης πάω πάσο. Αν όμως σε ενδιαφέρει ο γάμος και η οικογένεια σκέψου πως σε μερικά χρόνια δεν θα είσαι κατάλληλη για κάποιον άντρα που θα θέλει να κάνει παιδιά. Και αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος σε αγαπούσε πραγματικά θα σκεφτόταν οτι μια γυναίκα σε αυτή την ηλικία που είσαι εσύ θα πρέπει να κάνει οικογένεια.Χώρισέ τον γιατί αργότερα θα χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο! 
Αυτός είμαι σίγουρη πως έχει κανονικά σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και σου λέει ψέμματα. Αλλιώς, γιατί ακόμη και τι ώρες που είστε μαζί τηλεφωνιούνται και ανταλάσσουν μηνύματα συνέχεια και γιατί σου λέει οτι είσαι χάλια (αδύνατη) ενώ για την γυναίκα του δεν λέει ποτέ κάτι μειωτικό;. Μην εκπλαγείς αν κάποια στιγμή μάθεις οτι η γυναίκα του είναι έγκυος και σε δεύτερο παιδί.
Διότι γνωρίζω από συγγενή φίλης μου ίδια περίπτωαη "καρμπόν" με την δική σου που της έλεγε ο παντρεμένος οτι δεν έχουν σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και τελικά έκανε και δεύτερο παιδί και της έλεγε οτι έγινε ένα βράδυ που ήπιανε και βλακείες. Και μετά σιγά σιγά την έκανε πέρα και την χώρισε με την δικαιολογία των αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων, τα ξαναβρήκε με την γυναίκα του και τώρα αυτή είναι 46 χρονών, μόνη της, "κλαίει τη μοίρα της" και είναι με ψυχοφάρμακα. Κατά κει σε βλέπω και σένα αν δεν βάλεις μυαλό όσο είναι καιρός Μάιρα.
Και διευκρινίζω, το να μην παντρευτείς και να μην κάνεις παιδιά είναι μια χαρά επιλογή, αρκεί να είναι επιλογή δική σου και όχι "αναγκαστική προσγείωση" επειδή σου έφαγε τα χρόνια σου έ νας ατομιστής μαλάκας καλοπερασάκιας.

----------


## Remedy

> Μάιρα είναι και ένα άλλο σοβαρό θέμα. Εσύ τώρα προλαβαίνεις οριακά αν χωρίσεις απ αυτόν να ξαναφτιάξεις την ζωή σου και να κάνεις οικογένεια. 
> Τί θα κάνεις* αν συνεχίσετε και μετά από 4-5 χρόνια σε παρατήσει; Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα της τεκνοποίησης πάω πάσο*. Αν όμως σε ενδιαφέρει ο γάμος και η οικογένεια σκέψου πως σε μερικά χρόνια δεν θα είσαι κατάλληλη για κάποιον άντρα που θα θέλει να κάνει παιδιά. Και αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος σε αγαπούσε πραγματικά θα σκεφτόταν οτι μια γυναίκα σε αυτή την ηλικία που είσαι εσύ θα πρέπει να κάνει οικογένεια.Χώρισέ τον γιατί αργότερα θα χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο! 
> Αυτός είμαι σίγουρη πως έχει κανονικά σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και σου λέει ψέμματα. Αλλιώς, γιατί ακόμη και τι ώρες που είστε μαζί τηλεφωνιούνται και ανταλάσσουν μηνύματα συνέχεια και γιατί σου λέει οτι είσαι χάλια (αδύνατη) ενώ για την γυναίκα του δεν λέει ποτέ κάτι μειωτικό;. Μην εκπλαγείς αν κάποια στιγμή μάθεις οτι η γυναίκα του είναι έγκυος και σε δεύτερο παιδί.
> Διότι γνωρίζω από συγγενή φίλης μου ίδια περίπτωαη "καρμπόν" με την δική σου που της έλεγε ο παντρεμένος οτι δεν έχουν σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και τελικά έκανε και δεύτερο παιδί και της έλεγε οτι έγινε ένα βράδυ που ήπιανε και βλακείες. Και μετά σιγά σιγά την έκανε πέρα και την χώρισε με την δικαιολογία των αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων, τα ξαναβρήκε με την γυναίκα του και τώρα αυτή είναι 46 χρονών, μόνη της, "κλαίει τη μοίρα της" και είναι με ψυχοφάρμακα. Κατά κει σε βλέπω και σένα αν δεν βάλεις μυαλό όσο είναι καιρός Μάιρα.
> Και διευκρινίζω, το να μην παντρευτείς και να μην κάνεις παιδιά είναι μια χαρά επιλογή, αρκεί να είναι επιλογή δική σου και όχι "αναγκαστική προσγείωση" επειδή σου έφαγε τα χρόνια σου έ νας ατομιστής μαλάκας καλοπερασάκιας.


μα και να μην την παρατησει τελειως (και τωρα παρατημενη την εχει ετσι οπως την βλεπει), και ακομα και να ΜΗΝ θελει δικα της παιδια, ειναι ζωη αυτη που ζει?
στην πιο χαλια σχεση, καλυτερα θα περνουσε.
τωρα μονο για να της κρεμασουν κουδουνια στο νησι ειναι η κατασταση και καμια απολαβη δεν εχει.
σε ολα τα υπολοιπα συμφωνω απολυτα

----------


## Maira

> Αναφέρεις κάπου παραπάνω την μάνα σου και κάποιες φίλες. Δηλαδή οι υπερπροστατευτικοί γονείς σου αν τους πεις ότι θες να φύγεις από το νησί και να προσπαθήσεις να φιάξεις την ζωή σου αλλού θα σου πουν μείνει εδώ παιδί μου να τραβιέσαι με τον παντρεμένο τριμάλακα; Τόσο βλαμμένοι είναι; Οι φίλες σου θεωρείς ότι δεν θα σε στηρίξουν σε μία τέτοια απόφαση; Θα σου πουν μείνει εδώ να τελματώνεις; Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κυνική, αλλά αν είναι τέτοιοι οι γονείς και οι φίλες σου, τότε είναι γτπ κι όσο περιμένεις αυτοί να σου λένε τι θα κάνεις, όλα σκατά κι απόσκατα θα παραμένουν. Άμα έχεις ανάγκη άλλους να σου λένε τι θα κάνεις, άκου λοιπόν εμάς τους άλλους που είμαστε απέξω και τα βλέπουμε πιο αντικειμενικά τα πράγματα.
> 
> Φυσικά και σου φαίνεται δύσκολο αυτό που σου λέω, αλλά αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο δεν πιάνεις ψάρια. Με μαγικό ραβδάκι δεν λύνονται τα προβλήματα! Να ξέρεις ότι η τεμπελιά του ανθρώπου είναι ότι "βολεύεται" σε καταστάσεις κι ότι αντιστέκεται στην αλλαγή κι ας είναι οι τωρινές καταστάσεις χάλια κι οι αλλαγές μπορεί να τον κάνουν να είναι τρεις φορές καλύτερα. Εκεί είναι η μαγκιά, να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε πειθαρχεία και να κάνει δραστικές αλλαγές, ακόμα κι αν εμπεριέχουν ρίσκο. Αλλιώς προκοπή δεν θα δεις.


Πιστεψε με σας ακουω. Μου εχετε πει παρα πολλα κ τα διαβαζω ξανα κ ξανα. Κ ηδη σημερα τον εχω γραψει κανονικα. Ειναι ψαρεμα εχει στειλει μηνυματα να μαθει που ειμαι (να σημειωθει οτι απ τα ψαρια που πιανει δεν εχω φαει ποτε. Τα παει σπιτι του) κ εγω του απανταω μονολεκτικα κ δειχνω αδιαφορη. Πηγα για μπανιο με τη φιλη μου κ παρολο που τον σκεφτομουν συνεχεια εχω πατει αποφαση να τον αφησω. Το μεγαλο μου προβλημα ειναι απο δευτερα που θα λειπει η γυναικα του κ θα με πιεζει να βρεθουμε ξερετε γιατι! Πως θα καταφερω να του αντισταθω? Οσο γι αυτα που μου λες ναι εχω βολευετει να μη βρεχω κωλο οπως λες. Γι αυτο εφτασα εδω!

----------


## Maira

> ωραια η δικαιολογια για το παιδι πολυ ωραια.....
> 
> επισης εγω πιστευω οτι υποσυνειδητα δεν θες να προχωρησεις τη ζωη σου γιατι θελεις να εισαι με τους γονεις σου....ξερω πολλα παραδειγματα τετοια και καποιοι δεν το παραδεχονται.....αλλα ετσι ειναι.......
> αφου πριν πεις οτι ειναι υπερπροστατευτικοι οι γονεις εγω ημουν σιγουρη οτι απο εκει ξεκινανε τα προβληματα........
> επειδη οι γονεις λοιπον σε κανουν οτι θελουν αυτο επεκτεινεται και σε ολες σου τις σχεσεις οπως και εδω που σε κανει αυτος οτι θελει.......αλλα ετσι σε μεγαλωσαν ομως μπορεις να το αλλαξεις αυτο αρκει να το παρεις αποφαση
> 
> κανε το βημα να ξεπερασεις ολα αυτα και να πας μπροστα.......


Ετσι ειναι. Δεν μ εμαθαν να στεκομαι στα ποδια μου μονη μου. Κ ισως γι αυτο δεχομαι να τρωω τα ψιχουλα που μου ριχνει αυτος!

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα είναι και ένα άλλο σοβαρό θέμα. Εσύ τώρα προλαβαίνεις οριακά αν χωρίσεις απ αυτόν να ξαναφτιάξεις την ζωή σου και να κάνεις οικογένεια. 
> Τί θα κάνεις αν συνεχίσετε και μετά από 4-5 χρόνια σε παρατήσει; Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα της τεκνοποίησης πάω πάσο. Αν όμως σε ενδιαφέρει ο γάμος και η οικογένεια σκέψου πως σε μερικά χρόνια δεν θα είσαι κατάλληλη για κάποιον άντρα που θα θέλει να κάνει παιδιά. Και αν αυτός ο άνθρωπος σε αγαπούσε πραγματικά θα σκεφτόταν οτι μια γυναίκα σε αυτή την ηλικία που είσαι εσύ θα πρέπει να κάνει οικογένεια.Χώρισέ τον γιατί αργότερα θα χτυπάς το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο! 
> Αυτός είμαι σίγουρη πως έχει κανονικά σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και σου λέει ψέμματα. Αλλιώς, γιατί ακόμη και τι ώρες που είστε μαζί τηλεφωνιούνται και ανταλάσσουν μηνύματα συνέχεια και γιατί σου λέει οτι είσαι χάλια (αδύνατη) ενώ για την γυναίκα του δεν λέει ποτέ κάτι μειωτικό;. Μην εκπλαγείς αν κάποια στιγμή μάθεις οτι η γυναίκα του είναι έγκυος και σε δεύτερο παιδί.
> Διότι γνωρίζω από συγγενή φίλης μου ίδια περίπτωαη "καρμπόν" με την δική σου που της έλεγε ο παντρεμένος οτι δεν έχουν σχέσεις με την γυναίκα του και τελικά έκανε και δεύτερο παιδί και της έλεγε οτι έγινε ένα βράδυ που ήπιανε και βλακείες. Και μετά σιγά σιγά την έκανε πέρα και την χώρισε με την δικαιολογία των αυξημένων υποχρεώσεων, τα ξαναβρήκε με την γυναίκα του και τώρα αυτή είναι 46 χρονών, μόνη της, "κλαίει τη μοίρα της" και είναι με ψυχοφάρμακα. Κατά κει σε βλέπω και σένα αν δεν βάλεις μυαλό όσο είναι καιρός Μάιρα.
> Και διευκρινίζω, το να μην παντρευτείς και να μην κάνεις παιδιά είναι μια χαρά επιλογή, αρκεί να είναι επιλογή δική σου και όχι "αναγκαστική προσγείωση" επειδή σου έφαγε τα χρόνια σου έ νας ατομιστής μαλάκας καλοπερασάκιας.


Ναι δε με παιρνει αλλο η ηλικια για τετοιες σχεσεις. Το ξερω. Σιγουρα μου λεει ψεματα κ οταν παω να του πω κατι μου λεει οτι ειμαι ζηλιαρα κ οτι θελω να κανω κακο στο παιδι του. Μου επιτεθεται πολυ ααχημα με λογια προσβλητικα. Η γυναικα του τον παιρνει κ τον ρωταει που ειναι γιατι κ καλα θελει να τον ελεγχει κ αυτος κανει πισω για το παιδι. Ετσι μου λεει. Αυτο που θα θελα ειναι να με δει καλα με αλλον! Να με δει οτι ειμαι καλα χωρις αυτον!

----------


## Maira

Ολο το σαβ κυρ μ αφησε μονη με τη δικαιολογια οτι μια βδομαδα θα λειπει η γυναικα του κ ετσι θα μπορουμε να βρεθουμε ανετα. Δε ρωτησε τι αναγκες εχω. Αν θελω να παω μια εκδρομη μια βολτα. Εκανε το προγραμμα του χωρις να με υπολογισει. Σκεφτηκα απο δευτερα που θα μου πει να βρεθουμε να τον δυσκολεψω κ να του πω καλυτερα το σαβ να παμε εκδρομη κ εκει θα μαλωσουμε. Αρα η θα πρεπει να δεχτω να βρεθουμε οποτε θελει(που κανω σα τρελη για αυτο) η θα βρω δικαιολογια οτι εχω δουλεια. Σαβκυρ σπανια μπορει πια γιατι η αλλη τον κυνηγαει απο πισω. Ενα σαν που βρεθηκαμε για 2 ωρες μονες για μπανιο η γυναικα του το κανε αναπαντητες συνεχεια κ ανταλασσαν μηνυματα που δε ξερω τι γραφαν.βεβαια μπροστα μου πηρε τηλεφωνο τη μαμα του κ παραπονιοταν οτι η τρελλη γυναικα ρου δεν τον αφηνει να ηρεμησει κ οτι εκεινος καθεται για το μωρο. Μαλλον την πηρε για να τ ακουω. Οπως κ να χει για κεινον φταινε παντα οι αλλοι η τρελη γυναικα του κ εγω η ζηλιαρα γκομενα που δεν τον καταλαβαινω. Αυτο που θα ξαναπω για αλλη μια φορα ειναι πως δεχτηκε να μεινει η πεθερα μαζι του!! Το σπιτι ειναι δικο του . Τι θα πει απο ανθρωπια! Κ μου λεει οτι μαλωνουν μπροστα της! Ειναι δυνατον???

----------


## Sonia

Μα εσένα τι σε νοιάζουν όλα αυτά; Αυτό που πρέπει να δουλέψεις είναι να τον γράψεις κανονικά. Ούτε συζητήσεις τι και γιατί ούτε τίποτα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Οσες φορες προσπαθησα να ρου πω οτι ολα αυτα δε μου κολλανε με βριζει κ εξαφανιζεται κ στο τελος εγω βγαινω η χαμενη που κλαιω πανω απο ενα βουβο κινητο. Ξερω μ εχει δεδομενη. Θελω να του δειξω οτι αξιζω να μαι μ αλλον που θελει 24 ωρες να ναι μαζι μου αλλα με κοροιδευει. !


δηλαδη οταν σου μιλαει ασχημα ειναι κακος και οταν σου μιλα ομορφα σε κοροιδευει κακος δε σ αρεσει καλος δε σ αρεσει τι σ αρεσει?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κ παραπονιοταν οτι η τρελλη γυναικα ρου δεν τον αφηνει να ηρεμησει κ οτι εκεινος καθεται για το μωρο.


θελει και τα παθαινει και αυτος και ας κανει τον ασχετο

----------


## Maira

> δηλαδη οταν σου μιλαει ασχημα ειναι κακος και οταν σου μιλα ομορφα σε κοροιδευει κακος δε σ αρεσει καλος δε σ αρεσει τι σ αρεσει?


Μ αρεσει αυτος αρκει να ηταν ειλικρινης μαζι μου

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη σ αρεσει αυτος αρκει να ειναι κακος ενοεις

----------


## Maira

> Μα εσένα τι σε νοιάζουν όλα αυτά; Αυτό που πρέπει να δουλέψεις είναι να τον γράψεις κανονικά. Ούτε συζητήσεις τι και γιατί ούτε τίποτα.


Ναι να τον γραψω. Κ πως θα τον βλεπω στη δουλεια? Πως θα συνεργαζομαστε? Δε μπορω ν αφησω τη δουλεια. Στην ηλικια που ειμαι δε βρισκεις ευκολα δουλεια. Θα τον βλεπω κ θα λιωνω. Πως θα το παλεψω ολο αυτο?

----------


## Maira

> δηλαδη σ αρεσει αυτος αρκει να ειναι κακος ενοεις


Τι εννοεις?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάιρα έχω την εντύπωση πως βασανίζεις άδικα τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα έχω την εντύπωση πως βασανίζεις άδικα τον εαυτό σου.


Ναι κ πιστεψε με βασανιζομαι παρα πολυ!!! Αλλα τον αγαπαω!!! Κ ενω θελω να ξεφυγω δε μπορω!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι κ πιστεψε με βασανιζομαι παρα πολυ!!! Αλλα τον αγαπαω!!! Κ ενω θελω να ξεφυγω δε μπορω!!


Οφείλεις να βρεις τρόπο να απαλλαγείς.
Μην γίνεις χειρότερα.

----------


## Maira

Κ αν μου λεει αληθεια? Κ αν τελικα κ αυτος ειναι εγκλωβισμενος? Κ αν μ αγαπαει πραγματικα? Αν καποιος απο σας εχει ερωτευτει αληθινα αν εχει νοιωσει να κυλαει στο αιμα του αυτος ο αλλος δε μπορει θα με καταλαβαινει! Δεν ειναι ευκολα να πεταξω 7 χρονια απ τη ζωη μου!

----------


## Sonia

Κι έτσι να ήταν, πρακτικά βλέπεις ότι η ζωή σου είναι κόλαση και ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα να αλλάξει κάτι. Άρα τι κάνεις; Χαραμίζεσαι για κάτι θεωρητικό που μάλιστα όλοι, -ακόμα κι εσύ στην πραγματικότητα- θεωρούν μεμπτό και ποταπό; Δηλαδή με αυτή την στρεβλή λογική να δικαιολογούμε το οτιδήποτε μετά επειδή μπορεί να υπάρχει και ένα ψήγμα ευγενούς συναισθήματος ανάμεσα σε έναν βόθρο. 

Αλλά το ξέρεις καλά ότι δεν είναι έτσι και τσάμπα το συζητάμε. Δεν είναι ερωτευμένος, ούτε εγκλωβισμένος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ετσι ειναι. Δεν μ εμαθαν να στεκομαι στα ποδια μου μονη μου. Κ ισως γι αυτο δεχομαι να τρωω τα ψιχουλα που μου ριχνει αυτος!


δε γινεται να σταθει κανεις στα ποδια του μονος του χωρις να επειρεαστει ψυχολογικα απο καποιον οσο ισχυρος και αν ειναι 

οι ανθρωποι που καταφερνουν οτι θελουν ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ επειρεαζονται απο ανθρωπους που ειναι αντικειμενο αμφισβητισης σχεδον απο ολους ολα βασιζονται στη πιστη τους οτι θελουν να βρουν το σωστο ανθρωπο 

ειναι αδυνατον να πετυχεις κατι χωρις καποιος να σε μαθει το πως.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Κ αν μου λεει αληθεια? Κ αν τελικα κ αυτος ειναι εγκλωβισμενος? Κ αν μ αγαπαει πραγματικα? Αν καποιος απο σας εχει ερωτευτει αληθινα αν εχει νοιωσει να κυλαει στο αιμα του αυτος ο αλλος δε μπορει θα με καταλαβαινει! Δεν ειναι ευκολα να πεταξω 7 χρονια απ τη ζωη μου!


Τώρα σοβαρά το λες οτι μπορεί να σε αγαπάει πραγματικά; Αυτός δεν αγαπάει πραγματικά ούτε την γυναίκα του, ούτε εσένα. Μόνο για τον εαυτούλη του νοιάζεται, να περνάει καλά και να μην ταράξει τίποτε από την βόλεψή του. Τα έχει βολέψει μια χαρά όλα και ακόμη και το παιδί του το χρησιμοποιεί ως δικαιολογία για να μην ξεκαθαρίσει τις καταστάσεις. 
Αν σε αγαπούσε θα διάλεγε να είναι μαζί σου συνέχεια, αλλά αυτός βάζει πάνω από εσένα ακόμη και το κέφι του για ψάρεμα. Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί 27 χρόνια (23 χρόνια παντρεμένοι) και δεν θέλουμε να είμαστε χώρια ακόμη και τώρα. Πάντα προτιμάμε ο ένας την παρέα του άλλου από οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν σε αγαπούσε θα διάλεγε να ξεβολευτεί, αφού η σχέση του με την γυναίκα του έχει χρεοκοπήσει (όπως λέει τουλάχιστον). 
Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι ρηχός συναισθηματικά και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει απ΄ό,τι φαίνεται. Μπορεί να είναι εμφανισιακά ωραίος αλλά δεν αξίζει σαν άνθρωπος, η προσωπικότητά του, η ψυχή του. Τα 7 χρόνια από την ζωή σου τα έχεις ήδη πετάξει στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων και συνεχίζεις έτσι.

----------


## Remedy

> Κ αν μου λεει αληθεια? Κ αν τελικα κ αυτος ειναι εγκλωβισμενος? Κ αν μ αγαπαει πραγματικα? Αν καποιος απο σας εχει ερωτευτει αληθινα αν εχει νοιωσει να κυλαει στο αιμα του αυτος ο αλλος δε μπορει θα με καταλαβαινει! Δεν ειναι ευκολα να πεταξω 7 χρονια απ τη ζωη μου!


με αυτην ακριβως την σκεψη, θα πεταξεις τωρα 7 χρονια , ενω μπορουσες να πεταξεις 2 οταν επαψε να ειναι ερωτευμενος μαζι σου και φανηκε οτι δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει.
μην πετας τα 7 χρονια αν δεν θελεις λοιπον, περιμενε ποτε θα πεταξεις ολοκληρη την ζωη σου...

εννοειται οτι δεν σε αγαπαει, γιατι σε αφηνει να καταστρεφεις την ζωη σου και σε ξεφτιλιζει στην μικρη κοινωνια σας.
αυτος που σε αγαπαει σε ανεβαζει, δεν σε χαντακωνει.
αλλα ουτε καν ερωτευμενος ειναι, γιατι αν ηταν θα εψαχνε εκεινος καθημερινα την παρεα σου, δεν θα τον κυνηγουσες για να τον δεις.

ναι, εχω ερωτευθει ειλικρινα, ειμαι και τωρα ερωτευμενη, αλλα ποτε με ανθρωπο που δεν ηθελε να ζει μαζι μου και προτιμουσε καποια αλλη.

----------


## Sonia

> Εδω κ 7 χρονια ειμαι σε σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης! Ειναι παντρεμενος. Δεν χωριζει κ εγω εκει να περιμενω ποτε θα εχει χρονο για μενα. Ολο υποσχεσεις κ τιποτα ουσιαστικο. Θελω να ξεφυγω. Αλλα χωρις αυτον νοιωθω πως δεν εχει νοημα να ζω. Εκανα ψυχαναλυση αλλα τιποτα. Κολλημενη μεχρι θανατου....


ΜΑ βρε Μάιρα, στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα παραδέχεσαι ότι είναι όλο υποσχέσεις και τίποτα ουσιαστικό κι ότι θέλεις να ξεφύγεις. Τώρα γιατί υπεραμύνεσαι και προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις την κατάσταση; Να ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα και να προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα; Μόνη σου έγραψες ότι θες να ξεφύγεις και τώρα κάθεσαι και επιχειρηματολογείς για το πως να μην ξεφύγεις!

----------


## Maira

> ΜΑ βρε Μάιρα, στο πρώτο σου μήνυμα παραδέχεσαι ότι είναι όλο υποσχέσεις και τίποτα ουσιαστικό κι ότι θέλεις να ξεφύγεις. Τώρα γιατί υπεραμύνεσαι και προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις την κατάσταση; Να ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια πράγματα και να προσπαθείς να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα; Μόνη σου έγραψες ότι θες να ξεφύγεις και τώρα κάθεσαι και επιχειρηματολογείς για το πως να μην ξεφύγεις!


Ναι προσπαθω να δικαιολογησω τα αδικαιολογητα γιατι θελω να μεινω μαζι του αλλα δεν πρεπει γιατι με χρησιμποποιει οπως φαινεται. Τωρα μου εστειλε μηνυμα οτι θα παει για μπανιο με το παιδι του χωρις τη γυναικα του. Δεν ειπε παλι να βρεθουμε. Αλλα σας υπενθυμιζω οτι απο βδομαδα θα λειπει η γυναικα του. Πειτε μου τι να του απαντησω οταν θα μου πει να βρεθουμε???

----------


## Sonia

Το κλασσικό "Θέλω χρόνο να σκεφτώ κάποια πράγματα, σε παρακαλώ μην επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου".

----------


## Maira

> δε γινεται να σταθει κανεις στα ποδια του μονος του χωρις να επειρεαστει ψυχολογικα απο καποιον οσο ισχυρος και αν ειναι 
> 
> οι ανθρωποι που καταφερνουν οτι θελουν ΠΑΝΤΟΤΕ επειρεαζονται απο ανθρωπους που ειναι αντικειμενο αμφισβητισης σχεδον απο ολους ολα βασιζονται στη πιστη τους οτι θελουν να βρουν το σωστο ανθρωπο 
> 
> ειναι αδυνατον να πετυχεις κατι χωρις καποιος να σε μαθει το πως.


Αρα ετσι οπως μου τα λες δεν εχω καμια ελπιδα να σταθω ορθια!

----------


## Maira

> Το κλασσικό "Θέλω χρόνο να σκεφτώ κάποια πράγματα, σε παρακαλώ μην επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μου".


Μη νευριασεις αλλα δεν μπορω να το κοψω μαχαιρι....

----------


## Maira

> Τώρα σοβαρά το λες οτι μπορεί να σε αγαπάει πραγματικά; Αυτός δεν αγαπάει πραγματικά ούτε την γυναίκα του, ούτε εσένα. Μόνο για τον εαυτούλη του νοιάζεται, να περνάει καλά και να μην ταράξει τίποτε από την βόλεψή του. Τα έχει βολέψει μια χαρά όλα και ακόμη και το παιδί του το χρησιμοποιεί ως δικαιολογία για να μην ξεκαθαρίσει τις καταστάσεις. 
> Αν σε αγαπούσε θα διάλεγε να είναι μαζί σου συνέχεια, αλλά αυτός βάζει πάνω από εσένα ακόμη και το κέφι του για ψάρεμα. Με τον άντρα μου είμαστε μαζί 27 χρόνια (23 χρόνια παντρεμένοι) και δεν θέλουμε να είμαστε χώρια ακόμη και τώρα. Πάντα προτιμάμε ο ένας την παρέα του άλλου από οτιδήποτε άλλο. Αν σε αγαπούσε θα διάλεγε να ξεβολευτεί, αφού η σχέση του με την γυναίκα του έχει χρεοκοπήσει (όπως λέει τουλάχιστον). 
> Αυτός ο άνθρωπος είναι ρηχός συναισθηματικά και δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει απ΄ό,τι φαίνεται. Μπορεί να είναι εμφανισιακά ωραίος αλλά δεν αξίζει σαν άνθρωπος, η προσωπικότητά του, η ψυχή του. Τα 7 χρόνια από την ζωή σου τα έχεις ήδη πετάξει στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων και συνεχίζεις έτσι.


Μας θελει κ τις δυο στη ζωη του. Εμενα δε μ αφηνει να κανω βημα μ εχει κανει να εξαρταμαι απ αυτον κ ρη γυναικα του οταν εμαθε οτι εχει γκομενο εγινε χαμος. Κ φυσικα ολα για το παιδι

----------


## Maira

> με αυτην ακριβως την σκεψη, θα πεταξεις τωρα 7 χρονια , ενω μπορουσες να πεταξεις 2 οταν επαψε να ειναι ερωτευμενος μαζι σου και φανηκε οτι δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει.
> μην πετας τα 7 χρονια αν δεν θελεις λοιπον, περιμενε ποτε θα πεταξεις ολοκληρη την ζωη σου...
> 
> εννοειται οτι δεν σε αγαπαει, γιατι σε αφηνει να καταστρεφεις την ζωη σου και σε ξεφτιλιζει στην μικρη κοινωνια σας.
> αυτος που σε αγαπαει σε ανεβαζει, δεν σε χαντακωνει.
> αλλα ουτε καν ερωτευμενος ειναι, γιατι αν ηταν θα εψαχνε εκεινος καθημερινα την παρεα σου, δεν θα τον κυνηγουσες για να τον δεις.
> 
> ναι, εχω ερωτευθει ειλικρινα, ειμαι και τωρα ερωτευμενη, αλλα ποτε με ανθρωπο που δεν ηθελε να ζει μαζι μου και προτιμουσε καποια αλλη.


Οχι δεν θελω να πεταξω αλλα χρονια απ τη ζωη μου. Δε θελω να χαραμιστω αλλο με καποον που δεν ξερω αν μου λεει αληθεια. Θελω να ζησω. Θελω να γελασω. Αυτο που ξεχασα να πω ειναι οτι εκτος απ το παιδι δεν χωριζει γιατι ειναι αδυμανος να αντιμετωπισει διαζυγια κ δικαστηρια γιατι πηγε σε ψυχιατρο κ του ειπε οτι ςχει παροξυσμικο αγχος κ καταθλιψη. Εδω κ 1 χρονο αυτο

----------


## Sonia

Κόψε αυτήν την μλακια για το παιδί, διότι άντε να μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου και πω αυτά που θέλω να πω για όλους τους ανώριμους, εγωιστές, βλακέντιους ενήλικες που τα παιδιά τους ή τα παιδιά του γκόμενού τους τα έχουνε χεσμένα στην ουσία και τα χρησιμοποιούν όπως τους γουστάρει χωρίς να νοιάζονται για αυτά. Δες κι εδώ μέσα πόσοι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν με ένα σωρό προβλήματα εξαιτίας των γονιών τους. Δηλαδή αυτό το παιδί που μεγαλώνει μέσα σε ένα σπίτι που οι γονείς του είναι για το πέος νομίζεις ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνει κι ότι θα βγει νορμάλ αύριο μεθάυριο, ε; 

Μην επεκτείνουμε κι εκεί την συζήτηση διότι ήδη έχω βγει από τα ρούχα μου με αυτά που λες. Από την μία γράφεις σε ένα φόρουμ για να σε βοηθήσουμε, από την άλλη φαίνεται ότι τελικά ψάχνεις επιβεβαίωση και φρούδες ελπίδες για μία εξωφρενική κατάσταση. Συγγνώμη αν λέω πράγματα που δεν θες να ακούσεις, αλλά η κατάσταση είναι αυτή που είναι κι όχι αυτή που θα ήθελες να είναι. Αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση μόνη σου και ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες, τι το σκαλίζουμε τόση ώρα; Εμείς να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε, αλλά συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάιρα,νομίζω πως άδικα βασανίζεις τον εαυτό σου και αρνείσαι να δεις πως αυτός παίζει μαζί σου.
Όλο αυτό που κάνεις,είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.
Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου,να δεις τα θετικά σου στοιχεία,να αναγνωρίσεις πράγματα που μπορείς να έχεις πετύχει,και να κοιτάξεις μπροστά.
Να πειστείς η ίδια πως αξίζεις κάτι πολύ καλύτερο,και να βγεις από αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο.
Ανέφερες πως κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και δεν ωφέλησε πουθενά.Νομίζω πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψυχοθεραπευτή.
Και να κάνεις κάτι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου,όπως γυμναστική ή όποιο άλλο χόμπι,για να ξεχνιέσαι και να σου φτιάχνει η διάθεση.

----------


## Xfactor

> Εδω κ 1 χρονο προσπαθω σιγα σιγα ν απομακρυνθω. Να κανω πραγματα για μενα αλλα συνεχεια σ εκεινον επιστρεφω γιατι ελπιζω οτι θα ειμαστε καποια στιγμη μαζι οπως εγω θελω... Εσυ πως καταφερες να προχωρησεις? Η φιλη σου? Εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα κ ολοι μου λενε να προχωρησω... Με τη δυναμη? Ολη μου η δυναμη ειναι αυτος... Κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω με το κινητο αγκαλια κ αν δε στειλει μηνυμα τρελλενομαι... Πως να συνεχισω??


μαλιστα...ακουγεται σαν ψυχωση ολο αυτο που εχεις με αυτον τον αντρα.,..το κατααβαινεις και μονη σου οτι δεν ειναι υγειες...
και εννοειται οτι θα το κοψεις μαχαιρι..μια και εξω...δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει ουτε τιποτα...συγνωμη οπιου θα στο πω αλλα εισαι το πηδημα του.....
τελειωσε την σχεση σου με αυτον και προχωρα...απο αυριο κιολας μια και εξω

----------


## ντολορ

Γεια σου ! Αν δεν φυγεις θα καταστραφεις ....σου μιλαω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια...εγω εκτος απο μια κ μονο φυσιολογικη σχεση που ειχα ημουν συνεχεια σε καταστασεις αδιεξοδες και χωρις συναισθηματα απο την αλλη μερια ..μονο σεξ..δεν μπορουσα να κανω αλλιως εγω το αλλο μου μισο το εχασα μεσα σε λιγους μηνες κ μετα απλα χαραμισα κ χαραμιζω την ζωη μου γιατι αυτο το τελειο π ειχα βρει δεν το εζησα κ ουτε θα το ζησω . Θα σου στειλω κ σε πρ.μην οταν μπορω . Ξερω πως νοιωθεις εγκλωβισμενη

----------


## Remedy

> Μας θελει κ τις δυο στη ζωη του. Εμενα δε μ αφηνει να κανω βημα μ εχει κανει να εξαρταμαι απ αυτον κ ρη γυναικα του οταν εμαθε οτι εχει γκομενο εγινε χαμος. Κ φυσικα ολα για το παιδι





> Ναι προσπαθω να δικαιολογησω τα αδικαιολογητα γιατι θελω να μεινω μαζι του αλλα δεν πρεπει γιατι με χρησιμποποιει οπως φαινεται. Τωρα μου εστειλε μηνυμα οτι θα παει για μπανιο με το παιδι του χωρις τη γυναικα του. Δεν ειπε παλι να βρεθουμε. Αλλα σας υπενθυμιζω οτι απο βδομαδα θα λειπει η γυναικα του. Πειτε μου τι να του απαντησω οταν θα μου πει να βρεθουμε???


σε χρησιμοποιουσε στην αρχη της σχεσης σας, που ηθελε να βλεπεστε συνεχεια ενω ηταν παντρεμενος και ενω εκεινος εννοειται δεν ειχε κανεναν σκοπο να χωρισει.
τωρα δεν σε χρησιμοποιει, σε αποφευγει.
δεν σε αφηνει να τον παρατησεις, αλλα να σε βλεπει δεν θελέι. μονο αραια και που κανενα πηδημα κι αυτο με χιλιες αναμονες. πισω απο το μπανακι, πισω απο το ψαρεμα, πισω απο οοοολα και ολους,το αραιο πηδημα..

μπορεις να απαντησεις σε αλλη μια απο τις απλες ερωτησεις που υπαρχουν και φαινεται το ΠΟΣΟ πολυ σε δουλευει?
αν ειχε σκοπο να χωρισει κι αν ηταν αδιαφορος για την γυναικα του αλλα τον κυνηγουσε εκεινη να τον ελεγχει, κι αν δεν ειχε σεξουαλικες σχεσεις με την γυναικα του (γιατι κι απο αυτες εχει, να εισαι βεβαιη), γιατι να κανει χαμο που τον απαταει η γυναικα του αντι να χοροπηδαει απ την χαρα του;;;;;;;;
ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο διαζυγιο θα ηταν και μαλιστα με ευνοικες προς αυτον συνθηκες!!
για να ζηλευει και να κανει σκηνες, και σχεσεις εχουν απο τηυην αρχη, και ποτε δεν σκοπευε να χωρισει...

----------


## Remedy

> Οχι δεν θελω να πεταξω αλλα χρονια απ τη ζωη μου. Δε θελω να χαραμιστω αλλο με καποον που δεν ξερω αν μου λεει αληθεια. Θελω να ζησω. Θελω να γελασω. Αυτο που ξεχασα να πω ειναι οτι εκτος απ το παιδι δεν χωριζει γιατι ειναι αδυμανος να αντιμετωπισει διαζυγια κ δικαστηρια γιατι πηγε σε ψυχιατρο κ του ειπε οτι ςχει παροξυσμικο αγχος κ καταθλιψη. Εδω κ 1 χρονο αυτο


οκ, ακου λοιπον τι θα γινει αν δεν χωρισεις, κι εδω θα ειμαστε ελα να μας πεις.
αν δεν χωρισεις οριστικα και αρκετα συντομα, ο τυπος αυτος θα σου πει οτι εχει γινει ανω κατω η ζωη του με την κρυφη σχεση σας κι οτι εν ολιγοις φταις εσυ για την κατασταση της υγειας του και θα πρεπει να χωρισετε και να αφοσιωθει στην οικογενεια του, για να βρει την υγειά του.
ποια θα ειναι η αληθεια? οτι σε εχει βαρεθει και θα ξεκοψει πολυ συντομα, πιθανοτατα εχοντας βρει και αντικαταστατρια σου (μπορει να τηνε χει ηδη βρει).

----------


## Maira

> Κόψε αυτήν την μλακια για το παιδί, διότι άντε να μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου και πω αυτά που θέλω να πω για όλους τους ανώριμους, εγωιστές, βλακέντιους ενήλικες που τα παιδιά τους ή τα παιδιά του γκόμενού τους τα έχουνε χεσμένα στην ουσία και τα χρησιμοποιούν όπως τους γουστάρει χωρίς να νοιάζονται για αυτά. Δες κι εδώ μέσα πόσοι άνθρωποι βγαίνουν με ένα σωρό προβλήματα εξαιτίας των γονιών τους. Δηλαδή αυτό το παιδί που μεγαλώνει μέσα σε ένα σπίτι που οι γονείς του είναι για το πέος νομίζεις ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνει κι ότι θα βγει νορμάλ αύριο μεθάυριο, ε; 
> 
> Μην επεκτείνουμε κι εκεί την συζήτηση διότι ήδη έχω βγει από τα ρούχα μου με αυτά που λες. Από την μία γράφεις σε ένα φόρουμ για να σε βοηθήσουμε, από την άλλη φαίνεται ότι τελικά ψάχνεις επιβεβαίωση και φρούδες ελπίδες για μία εξωφρενική κατάσταση. Συγγνώμη αν λέω πράγματα που δεν θες να ακούσεις, αλλά η κατάσταση είναι αυτή που είναι κι όχι αυτή που θα ήθελες να είναι. Αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση μόνη σου και ψάχνεις δικαιολογίες, τι το σκαλίζουμε τόση ώρα; Εμείς να βοηθήσουμε προσπαθούμε, αλλά συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει...


Θελω να με βοηθησετε για αυτο κ εγραψα εδω. Θελω ομως κ να σας λεω ολα αυτα που με βασανιζουν κ με κρατανε πισω. Ειστε η τελευταια μου ελπιδα να ξεφυγω απ αυτη τη κατασταση. 
Κ εγω του εχω πει πως το να μαλωνουν δεν ειναι καλο για το παιδι κ να το τραβαει ποτε ο ενας κ ποτε ο αλλος. Κ μου εχει πει οτι το παιδι τους ειπε να μη χωρισουν ποτε. Το παιδι ειναι 10 χρονων. 
Οσο για μενα ιδανικα θα θελα να μου πειτε σε λατρευει συνεχισε. Ομως δε θα μεινω αλλο με σταυρωμενα χερια

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα,νομίζω πως άδικα βασανίζεις τον εαυτό σου και αρνείσαι να δεις πως αυτός παίζει μαζί σου.
> Όλο αυτό που κάνεις,είναι ένας φαύλος κύκλος.
> Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάξεις τον εαυτό σου,να δεις τα θετικά σου στοιχεία,να αναγνωρίσεις πράγματα που μπορείς να έχεις πετύχει,και να κοιτάξεις μπροστά.
> Να πειστείς η ίδια πως αξίζεις κάτι πολύ καλύτερο,και να βγεις από αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο.
> Ανέφερες πως κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία και δεν ωφέλησε πουθενά.Νομίζω πρέπει να αλλάξεις ψυχοθεραπευτή.
> Και να κάνεις κάτι στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου,όπως γυμναστική ή όποιο άλλο χόμπι,για να ξεχνιέσαι και να σου φτιάχνει η διάθεση.


Σιγουρα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος γιατι γυριζω συνεχεια στις ιδιες καταστασεις μαζι του στα ιδια λογια
Παω γυμναστηριο αλλα οση ωρα γυμναζομαι τον σκεφτομαι! Αν δεν το εβλεπα ισως να ηταν πιο ευκολο αλλα τον βλεπω στη δουλεια δυστυχως.

----------


## Maira

> μαλιστα...ακουγεται σαν ψυχωση ολο αυτο που εχεις με αυτον τον αντρα.,..το κατααβαινεις και μονη σου οτι δεν ειναι υγειες...
> και εννοειται οτι θα το κοψεις μαχαιρι..μια και εξω...δεν εχει σκοπο να χωρισει ουτε τιποτα...συγνωμη οπιου θα στο πω αλλα εισαι το πηδημα του.....
> τελειωσε την σχεση σου με αυτον και προχωρα...απο αυριο κιολας μια και εξω


Ναι ειναι ψυχωση εμμονη εξαρτηση. Ειναι σαν να κανω ηρωινη. Ισως κ χειροτερο.κ να φανταστειτε ουτε πινω ουτε καπνιζω. Δεν εχω τη δυναμη να το κοψω μαχαιρι. Κ υστερα θελω μα τον κανω να με κηνυγησει να ζηλεψει ν αναρωτηθει μηπως εχω αλλον. Να δει οτι δεν ειμαι η δεδομενη που περιμενει ποτε θα χει χρονο γι αυτη. Κ απ την αλλη αν δε μου στειλει αυτος ενα μηνυμα το κινητο μου δε θα χρυπησει ποτε. Φοβαμαι να μαι μονη.

----------


## Maira

> Γεια σου ! Αν δεν φυγεις θα καταστραφεις ....σου μιλαω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια...εγω εκτος απο μια κ μονο φυσιολογικη σχεση που ειχα ημουν συνεχεια σε καταστασεις αδιεξοδες και χωρις συναισθηματα απο την αλλη μερια ..μονο σεξ..δεν μπορουσα να κανω αλλιως εγω το αλλο μου μισο το εχασα μεσα σε λιγους μηνες κ μετα απλα χαραμισα κ χαραμιζω την ζωη μου γιατι αυτο το τελειο π ειχα βρει δεν το εζησα κ ουτε θα το ζησω . Θα σου στειλω κ σε πρ.μην οταν μπορω . Ξερω πως νοιωθεις εγκλωβισμενη


Ναι σε παρακαλω θελω να μου πεις. Κ για μενα αυτος ο αντρας ειναι ο τελειος. Γι αυτον λιωνω αλλα δε πρεπει!! Γιατι τελικα μονο εγω νοιωθω ετσι! Εφτασα σε σημειο να σκεφτομαι πως δεν εχω λογο να ζω χωρις αυτον. Αυτος δε νοιωθει ετσι. Ζει. Εγω βασανιζομαι. Δε μπορω να χαρω τιποτα.

----------


## Maira

> σε χρησιμοποιουσε στην αρχη της σχεσης σας, που ηθελε να βλεπεστε συνεχεια ενω ηταν παντρεμενος και ενω εκεινος εννοειται δεν ειχε κανεναν σκοπο να χωρισει.
> τωρα δεν σε χρησιμοποιει, σε αποφευγει.
> δεν σε αφηνει να τον παρατησεις, αλλα να σε βλεπει δεν θελέι. μονο αραια και που κανενα πηδημα κι αυτο με χιλιες αναμονες. πισω απο το μπανακι, πισω απο το ψαρεμα, πισω απο οοοολα και ολους,το αραιο πηδημα..
> 
> μπορεις να απαντησεις σε αλλη μια απο τις απλες ερωτησεις που υπαρχουν και φαινεται το ΠΟΣΟ πολυ σε δουλευει?
> αν ειχε σκοπο να χωρισει κι αν ηταν αδιαφορος για την γυναικα του αλλα τον κυνηγουσε εκεινη να τον ελεγχει, κι αν δεν ειχε σεξουαλικες σχεσεις με την γυναικα του (γιατι κι απο αυτες εχει, να εισαι βεβαιη), γιατι να κανει χαμο που τον απαταει η γυναικα του αντι να χοροπηδαει απ την χαρα του;;;;;;;;
> ενα βημα πιο κοντα στο διαζυγιο θα ηταν και μαλιστα με ευνοικες προς αυτον συνθηκες!!
> για να ζηλευει και να κανει σκηνες, και σχεσεις εχουν απο τηυην αρχη, και ποτε δεν σκοπευε να χωρισει...


Μου εχει πει οτι προτεραιοτηρα ειναι το παιδι του κ οτι η γυναικα του του το εχει φορτωσει να το πηγαινει αυτος σ ολες τις δραστηριοτητες φροντιστηρια που κανει γι αυτο δεν εχει χρονο για μενα.Μετα αυτη γυριζει βολτες κ αυτος κραταει το παιδι οποτε δεν γινεται να με δει.
Οχι μονο εκανε χαμο με τη γυναικα του επεσε κ ξυλο γιατιοπως μου ειπε μενει σπιτι του εχει το ονομα του το επιθετο του δηλαδη κ δε γινεται να ρεζιλευει εκεινον κ κυριως το παιδι. Κ υστερα της ειπε να χωρισουν αλλα αυτη διεκδικει πολλα κ αυτος δε μπορει τα δικαστηρια. Αυτα μου ειπε τοτε γιατι κ ςγω απορησα για τη συμπεριφορα του. Κ το αστειο ξερετε πιο ειναι οτι ερχοταν κ μου λεγε τα γκομενικα της κ οτι θα βαλει ντετεκτιβ να τη πιασει. Κ το αλλο μου λεει καταμουτρα οτι φτιαχνεται στολιζεται κ τα χει κ μεναν παιδαρο. Τετοια μου λεγε κ εκλαιγα για μηνες κρυφα

----------


## Maira

> οκ, ακου λοιπον τι θα γινει αν δεν χωρισεις, κι εδω θα ειμαστε ελα να μας πεις.
> αν δεν χωρισεις οριστικα και αρκετα συντομα, ο τυπος αυτος θα σου πει οτι εχει γινει ανω κατω η ζωη του με την κρυφη σχεση σας κι οτι εν ολιγοις φταις εσυ για την κατασταση της υγειας του και θα πρεπει να χωρισετε και να αφοσιωθει στην οικογενεια του, για να βρει την υγειά του.
> ποια θα ειναι η αληθεια? οτι σε εχει βαρεθει και θα ξεκοψει πολυ συντομα, πιθανοτατα εχοντας βρει και αντικαταστατρια σου (μπορει να τηνε χει ηδη βρει).


Ολα αυτα που μου λες ακριβως με τη σειρα που τα λες μου τα ειπε πριν 2 3 χρονια δε θυμαμαι ακριβως. Κ τι εκανα? Τον παρακαλουσα να μη με χωρισει κ του ελεγα ορι δε μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτον.

----------


## Maira

Ειναι τοσα πολλα τα χρονια κ τοσα πολλα που εχει πει που τι να πρωτο πω??!! Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι επιασε τη μαμα μου κ της μιλησε απ την αρχη της σχεσης μας κ της ειπε οτι ζει συμβατικα κ οτι θελει εμενα μ αγαπαει. Φροντισε δηλαδη να φτιαξει μια ωραια εικονα στη μαμα μου κ τον ειχε συμπαθησει κ εκεινη. Τωρα βεβαια εχει την ιδια γνωμη με σας.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πιστεύω σου αξίζει κάτι πολύ καλύτερο,και δεν αξίζει να βασανίζεσαι έτσι.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάιρα έφυγες ή είσαι μέσα?

----------


## Maira

Εδω ειμαι.. που να παω?!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μας θελει κ τις δυο στη ζωη του. Εμενα δε μ αφηνει να κανω βημα μ εχει κανει να εξαρταμαι απ αυτον κ ρη γυναικα του οταν εμαθε οτι εχει γκομενο εγινε χαμος. Κ φυσικα ολα για το παιδι


αλου το κορμι του και αλλου η ψυχη του δηλαδη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εδω ειμαι.. που να παω?!


A είπα κι εγώ.
Ο/η ψυχοθεραπευτής σου τι λέει για αυτήν την κατάσταση?

----------


## Maira

> A είπα κι εγώ.
> Ο/η ψυχοθεραπευτής σου τι λέει για αυτήν την κατάσταση?


Οτι κ εσεις. Σταματησα δεν παω πια

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οτι κ εσεις. Σταματησα δεν παω πια


Πάντως αξίζει να ξανα ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία.
Το έχεις σκεφτεί?
Υ.Γ.:Ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγείς,για καλό σου τα λέω.

----------


## Maira

Το ξερω δε παρεξηγω. Δεν μπορω να συνεχισω αλλο μου ειναι δυσκολο κ οικονομικα. Εξαλου δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα. Εχω παει σε δυο. Εναν αντρα κ μια γυναικα. Μου λενε οτι εγω δε θελω ν αλλαξω τη ζωη μου οτι εγω πρεπει να κανω το βημα δε μου λενε ομως πως! Οκ να ασχολουμε με διαφορα στον ελευθερο χρονο μου για να μη σκεφτομαι. Μα εγω τον σκεφτομαι κ οταν κοιμαμαι! Περα απο θεωριες στη πραξη δε με βοηθησε κανεις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον δενεσαι με καπιον τοσο πολυ αντι να προσπαθεις να αλαξεις το χαρακτηρα σου πρεπει να προσεχεις να ναι καλο μεγαλο παιδι και αυτο συμβαινει οταν καπιος εχει περασει τα 20 χρονια αλλα εχει μια παιδικοτητα.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Το ξερω δε παρεξηγω. Δεν μπορω να συνεχισω αλλο μου ειναι δυσκολο κ οικονομικα. Εξαλου δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα. Εχω παει σε δυο. Εναν αντρα κ μια γυναικα. Μου λενε οτι εγω δε θελω ν αλλαξω τη ζωη μου οτι εγω πρεπει να κανω το βημα δε μου λενε ομως πως! Οκ να ασχολουμε με διαφορα στον ελευθερο χρονο μου για να μη σκεφτομαι. Μα εγω τον σκεφτομαι κ οταν κοιμαμαι! Περα απο θεωριες στη πραξη δε με βοηθησε κανεις


Νιώθεις όμως ότι πρέπει να ξανακάνεις?
Κοίτα,έχουν ένα point,και εννοούν ότι θες να σαι μαζί του.
Συν ότι πρέπει να κάνεις εσύ το βήμα γιατί πρόκειται για εσένα,για τη ζωή σου.Και αυτό το βήμα λογικά,θα είναι να αποκοπείς με καθε τρόπο από αυτόν.

----------


## Maira

Δεν ηταν η πρωτη μου σχεση. Ουτε εχω δεθει ετσι αλλη φορα. Κ μαλιστα τα κοροιδευα τους ερωτες τα κολληματα. Οταν τον γνωρισα κολλησα μαζι του κ τα επαθα ολα!

----------


## Maira

> Νιώθεις όμως ότι πρέπει να ξανακάνεις?
> Κοίτα,έχουν ένα point,και εννοούν ότι θες να σαι μαζί του.
> Συν ότι πρέπει να κάνεις εσύ το βήμα γιατί πρόκειται για εσένα,για τη ζωή σου.Και αυτό το βήμα λογικά,θα είναι να αποκοπείς με καθε τρόπο από αυτόν.


Πως ν αποκοπω? Ειμαστε συναδελφοι πρεπει να συνεργαστουμε! Δεν μπορω να αποκοπω αν το βλεπω. Η παρουσια του πανω εχει πολυ μεγαλη επιρροη. Ενα του βλεμμα με καθηλωνει!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ηταν η πρωτη μου σχεση. Ουτε εχω δεθει ετσι αλλη φορα. Κ μαλιστα τα κοροιδευα τους ερωτες τα κολληματα. Οταν τον γνωρισα κολλησα μαζι του κ τα επαθα ολα!


Σαν να βρήκες τον έρωτα της ζωής σου δηλαδή.




> Πως ν αποκοπω? Ειμαστε συναδελφοι πρεπει να συνεργαστουμε! Δεν μπορω να αποκοπω αν το βλεπω. Η παρουσια του πανω εχει πολυ μεγαλη επιρροη. Ενα του βλεμμα με καθηλωνει!


Δεν ήξερα ότι είστε συνάδελφοι.Εννοούσα αν σου στέλνει μηνύματα κλπ,ή αν θέλει να βρεθείτε,μην απαντάς κλπ.

----------


## Maira

Ναι δυστυχως για μενα ειναι ο ερωτας της ζωης μου. Ειναι η ζωη μου. Ετσι νοιωθω. Αν δεν απαντησω στα μηνυματα μετα στη δουλεια θα πρεπει να του εξηγησω το λογο. Κ εχουν γινει πολλα σκηνικα ασχημα στη δουλεια. Κοινως μας εχουν παρει χαμπαρι

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι δυστυχως για μενα ειναι ο ερωτας της ζωης μου. Ειναι η ζωη μου. Ετσι νοιωθω. Αν δεν απαντησω στα μηνυματα μετα στη δουλεια θα πρεπει να του εξηγησω το λογο. Κ εχουν γινει πολλα σκηνικα ασχημα στη δουλεια. Κοινως μας εχουν παρει χαμπαρι


Κατάλαβα,και πάλι είσαι σε δύσκολη θέση δηλαδή.

----------


## Maira

Ναι γι αυτο λεω οτι ειμαι εγκλωβισμενη!!!

----------


## Maira

Αυτος εχει τον τροπο η το ταλεντο να παιρνει παντα αυτο που θελει. Ειναι δυσκολο να τον πολεμησω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτος εχει τον τροπο η το ταλεντο να παιρνει παντα αυτο που θελει. Ειναι δυσκολο να τον πολεμησω!


Πρέπει να είναι χειριστικό άτομο.

----------


## Maira

Ναι ακομα κ στη δουλεια τους πειθει κ παιρναει τα δικα του!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ναι ακομα κ στη δουλεια τους πειθει κ παιρναει τα δικα του!


Δηλαδή αν δεν κάνεις αυτό που θέλει,απολύεσαι.

----------


## Maira

Οχι υπαρχει διευθυντης. Ευτυχως δεν ειναι προισταμενος μου. Ομως καταφερνει να κανει οτι θελει

----------


## Sonia

Ότι δεν λύνεται κόβεται. Άσε τις βλακείες, στο έγραψα και πιο πάνω. Αφού έχεις τέτοιο κόλλημα και δουλεύετε μαζί στον ίδιο χώρο, αν μείνεις εκεί που είσαι δεν υπάρχει σωτηρία.Θα ενημερώσεις την δουλειά ότι θες άδεια για μεγάλο διάστημα. Αν δεν γίνεται, στην ανάγκη παραιτήσου. Θα μιλήσεις με τις φίλες σου και με την μάνα σου να σε στηρίξουν ψυχολογικά και για ένα διάστημα και οικονομικά αν χρειαστεί. Θα τους πεις ότι έχεις πάρει απόφαση αυτή την φορά να ξεκόψεις για τα καλά από αυτόν κι ότι θες να σε βοηθήσουν. Αν λυγίσεις και θες να επικοινωνησεις μαζί του κτλ να σε εμποδίσουν. Πέτα και τα κινητά και όλα και πήγαινε κάπου μακριά από το νησί που αυτός να μην μπορεί να σε βρει. Σε συγγενή ή φίλη στην Αθήνα ή αλλού, σε γνωστό γνωστού ή και κάπου μόνη σου. Καλό είναι να είναι τριγύρω κάποιος που θα ξέρει την κατάσταση και θα δρα σαν ασπίδα πάντως. Κάποιος που θα φροντίζει να σε τονώνει ηθικά αν λυγίζεις, θα σε προστατέψει αν εκείνος προσπαθήσει να έρθει σε επαφή μαζί σου, θα σε κρατάει απασχολημένη με πράγματα. Αν δεν γίνεται, τότε μόνη σου, τι να κάνουμε. Καλό θα ήταν να βλέπεις και κάποιον ψυχολόγο για στήριξη. Αλλά το βασικό είναι να βάλεις πρόγραμμα στην καθημερινότητά σου και μικρούς ή μεγαλύτερους στόχους. Λες ήθελες να σπουδάσεις κι οι δικοί σου δεν σε άφησαν. Λες ήθελες να φύγεις από τον τόπο σου. Τι όνειρα, τι ενδιαφέροντα είχες τότε; Τι ενδιαφέροντα έχεις τώρα; Μπορείς ακόμα και να γραφτείς σε μία σχολή ή σε σεμινάρια, ή να ξεκινήσεις μία ξένη γλώσσα. Να γραφτείς σε σχολή χορού. Να κάνεις γιόγκα. Να να να... Ένα σωρό πιθανότητες. Αδρανής μόνο να μην μείνεις. Στρέψε τις σκέψεις σου αλλού. Γνώρισε κόσμο, κάνε καινούριες παρέες. Μίλα για άλλα πράγματα. Απλά πάρε την απόφαση και κάνε κάτι!

----------


## Maira

Το ξερω οτι θα με βρισεις αλλα δε φευγω απ τη δουλεια. Κ πρεπει να βρω σωτηρια!!! Κατω απ αυτες τις συνθηκες!! Οκ θα προσπαθησω να σκεφτομαι τι ηθελα τοτε κ θα γεμισω το χρονο μου. Το μυαλο ομως πως θα σταματησει να σκεφτεται? Κ οταν τον βλεπω στη δουλεια πως θα μιλαω ψυχρα σαν ξενοι? Πως να γινουμε ξενοι?

----------


## Sonia

Ειλικρινά δεν έχω απάντηση. Είναι σαν να λες καπνίζω 40 χρόνια, έχω προσπαθήσει να το κόψω 100 φορές, δεν τα έχω καταφέρει, τώρα λέω να το κόψω σταδιακά λίγο λίγο κρατώντας ένα πακέτο κι αναπτήρα στην κωλότσεπη και ενώ σκοπεύω να κινούμαι συνεχώς ανάμεσα σε καπνιστές και ανθρώπους που μου προσφέρουν τσιγάρο κάθε 5 λεπτά. Πόσες είναι οι πιθανότητες να το κόψεις έτσι νομίζεις;;;

----------


## Maira

> Ειλικρινά δεν έχω απάντηση. Είναι σαν να λες καπνίζω 40 χρόνια, έχω προσπαθήσει να το κόψω 100 φορές, δεν τα έχω καταφέρει, τώρα λέω να το κόψω σταδιακά λίγο λίγο κρατώντας ένα πακέτο κι αναπτήρα στην κωλότσεπη και ενώ σκοπεύω να κινούμαι συνεχώς ανάμεσα σε καπνιστές και ανθρώπους που μου προσφέρουν τσιγάρο κάθε 5 λεπτά. Πόσες είναι οι πιθανότητες να το κόψεις έτσι νομίζεις;;;


Ελαχιστες!!! Γι αυτο 7 χρονια ειμαι εκει κολλημενη ισως κ εκεινος γι αυτο ειναι μαζι μου. Ομως θελω να προσπαθησω κ θελω να τα καταφερω γιατι δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμενη

----------


## Sonia

Πριν που ρωτούσες τι να κάνεις όταν λείψει η γυναίκα του από βδομάδα και θελήσει να βρεθείτε, σου είπα να του πεις πως θες τον χρόνο σου να σκεφτείς και να μην τον δεις κι εσύ είπες πως δεν γίνεται να το κάνεις αυτό. Τώρα πως το σκέφτεσαι το πράγμα; Δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν είτε θα τον συναντάς εκτος δουλειάς, είτε δεν θα τον συναντάς. Εσύ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις; Φιάξε ένα σχέδιο έστω για εκείνες τις μέρες, ενημέρωσε τις φίλες σου να σε έχουν υπο έλεγχο και να μην επιτρέψουν επαφές μαζί του. Είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα τέλοςπάντων...

----------


## Maira

> Πριν που ρωτούσες τι να κάνεις όταν λείψει η γυναίκα του από βδομάδα και θελήσει να βρεθείτε, σου είπα να του πεις πως θες τον χρόνο σου να σκεφτείς και να μην τον δεις κι εσύ είπες πως δεν γίνεται να το κάνεις αυτό. Τώρα πως το σκέφτεσαι το πράγμα; Δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν είτε θα τον συναντάς εκτος δουλειάς, είτε δεν θα τον συναντάς. Εσύ τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις; Φιάξε ένα σχέδιο έστω για εκείνες τις μέρες, ενημέρωσε τις φίλες σου να σε έχουν υπο έλεγχο και να μην επιτρέψουν επαφές μαζί του. Είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα τέλοςπάντων...


Μου εστειλε ηδη το απογευμα μηνυμα οτι του εχω ληψει (ενω δεν ζητησε καν να βρεθουμε το σκ!) Κ οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια μακρια μου κ αυριο να κανονισουμε ωρα να βρεθουμε. Εγω του απαντησα θα δουμε θα μιλησουμε. Κ δεν ειπε κατι αλλο. Αυτο που σκεφτηκα να κανω ειναι να τον ξεμπροστιασω κ να του δειξω οτι δεν ειμαι για ψιχουλα. Δεν θα τον διευκολυνω τωρα που λειπει η αλλη. Θα του πω οτι εχω δουλειες θα βρω διαφορες υποχρεωσεις να πω οτι εχω αλλα δεν θα βρεθουμε. Κ εχουμε ηδη να βρεθουμε μονοι απ το προηγουμενο σαββατο. Αρα θα θελει σα τρελος να..! Οποτε θα λεω οχι κ θα του πω να παμε το σαβ η κυρ εκδρομη που θα εχει γυρισει η γυναικα του να δω τι θα πει. Αυτο χω σκεφτει

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μου εστειλε ηδη το απογευμα μηνυμα οτι του εχω ληψει (ενω δεν ζητησε καν να βρεθουμε το σκ!) Κ οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια μακρια μου κ αυριο να κανονισουμε ωρα να βρεθουμε. Εγω του απαντησα θα δουμε θα μιλησουμε. Κ δεν ειπε κατι αλλο. Αυτο που σκεφτηκα να κανω ειναι να τον ξεμπροστιασω κ να του δειξω οτι δεν ειμαι για ψιχουλα. Δεν θα τον διευκολυνω τωρα που λειπει η αλλη. Θα του πω οτι εχω δουλειες θα βρω διαφορες υποχρεωσεις να πω οτι εχω αλλα δεν θα βρεθουμε. Κ εχουμε ηδη να βρεθουμε μονοι απ το προηγουμενο σαββατο. Αρα θα θελει σα τρελος να..! Οποτε θα λεω οχι κ θα του πω να παμε το σαβ η κυρ εκδρομη που θα εχει γυρισει η γυναικα του να δω τι θα πει. Αυτο χω σκεφτει


Άρα προσπαθείς να τον αποφύγεις!

----------


## Maira

Εξ αποστασεως ναι προσπαθω να τον αποφυγω. Απο κοντα ειναι το δυσκολο.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

..............

----------


## Maira

Που? Δε το βρισκω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

..........

----------


## Maira

..............

----------


## Remedy

> Μου εστειλε ηδη το απογευμα μηνυμα οτι του εχω ληψει (ενω δεν ζητησε καν να βρεθουμε το σκ!) Κ οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια μακρια μου κ αυριο να κανονισουμε ωρα να βρεθουμε. Εγω του απαντησα θα δουμε θα μιλησουμε. Κ δεν ειπε κατι αλλο. Αυτο που σκεφτηκα να κανω ειναι να τον ξεμπροστιασω κ να του δειξω οτι δεν ειμαι για ψιχουλα. Δεν θα τον διευκολυνω τωρα που λειπει η αλλη. Θα του πω οτι εχω δουλειες θα βρω διαφορες υποχρεωσεις να πω οτι εχω αλλα δεν θα βρεθουμε. Κ εχουμε ηδη να βρεθουμε μονοι απ το προηγουμενο σαββατο. Αρα θα θελει σα τρελος να..! Οποτε θα λεω οχι κ θα του πω να παμε το σαβ η κυρ εκδρομη που θα εχει γυρισει η γυναικα του να δω τι θα πει. Αυτο χω σκεφτει


 θα πει, εκδρμη οχι, γιατι εχει οικογενειακες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα για ενα πηδημα θα μπροεσει να σε δει.

----------


## Remedy

> Το ξερω οτι θα με βρισεις αλλα δε φευγω απ τη δουλεια. Κ πρεπει να βρω σωτηρια!!! Κατω απ αυτες τις συνθηκες!! Οκ θα προσπαθησω να σκεφτομαι τι ηθελα τοτε κ θα γεμισω το χρονο μου. Το μυαλο ομως πως θα σταματησει να σκεφτεται? Κ οταν τον βλεπω στη δουλεια πως θα μιλαω ψυχρα σαν ξενοι? Πως να γινουμε ξενοι?


δεν φευγεις απο την δουλεια επειδη δεν θα βρεις αλλη και δεν εχεις τροπο να επιβιωσεις, η επειδη θελεις να τον βλεπεις?

ειναι πιο ελεεινος απ οτι ελεγες στην αρχη.
απαραδεκτο να πιασει και την μανα σου να σε κανει ρεζιλι και μετα να σε ξεφτιλιζει ετσι σαν να μην ειπατε τιποτε.

και δεν καταλαβαινω. οι "υπερπροστατευτικοι " σου γονεις που τους συμβουλευεσαι για το παραμικρο, πως επιτρεπουν να τραβιεσαι τοσα χρονια με εναν παντρεμενο και να ξεφτιλιζεστε οικογενειακως?

----------


## Maira

Τα σημερινα νεα: επειδη λειπει η γυναικα του μου ειπε εχει 1 ωρα κενο να βρεθουμε. Κ του απαντω οτι θελω να παμε ενα μπανιο κ να χουμε ενα 3ωρο. Κ μου λεει : " "λυπαμαι αλλα μαζι μου 3ωρα δε θαχεις. Ξερεις πως ειναι η κατασταση μου.κ κ μαλλον εχεις βρει αλλον γι αυτο εισαι απομακρη.κ καλα πολυωρα μπανια κ να εισαι εκει που περνας καλα. "
Μεχρι στιγμης δεν του απαντησα
Περιτο να πω οτι ειμαι κομματια.
Σημερα εχω αδεια αυριο δουλευω κ θα ειναι εκει
Τι κανω???? Με φτηνει καταμουτρα!!!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

"Λυπάμαι αλλά μαζί μου 3ωρα δεν θα χεις". Από αυτό και μόνο να καταλάβεις 3 πράγματα:
1ον) Οτι δεν θέλει να περνάει χρόνο μαζί σου
2ον) Οτι σε έχει δεδομένη και βάζει τους δικούς του όρους όπως γουστάρει χωρίς να φοβάται οτι θα του φύγεις
3ον) Οτι σε έχει μόνο για να εκτονώνεται στο σεξ και τίποτε παραπέρα
Αυτό το "έχεις βρει άλλον" δεν το πιστεύει ο ίδιος, απλά το λέει για να σου δημιουργήσει τύψεις και την ανάγκη να προσπαθείς να τον πείσεις οτι δεν έχεις βρει άλλον και να διορθώσεις την συμπεριφορά σου απέναντί του.

----------


## Maira

Τωρα μου στειλε οτι δε καταλαβαινει γιατι τον γραφω. Κ οτι κανονισε απ τις 7 κ μετα να ειναι ελευθερος να βρεθουμε. Κ με απειλησε να προσεξω καλα γιατι θα μοτ κανει τριςχειροτερα απ αυτα που του κανω τωρα.
Τι να κανω να τον δω η οχι????

----------


## marouli66

εδω ειναι τωρα το δυσκολο κομματι....το κομματι που εσυ θα αναλαβεις τα ινια αυτης της 'σχεσης' και υπερασπιζομενη τον εαυτο σου θα τον γραψεις......τωρα ομως που τον γραφεις αυτος θα γινει θηριο να ξερεις και θα προσπαθηση να σε πολιορκησει......γιατι πριν εσυ ησουν το θυμα ενω τωρα αυτος ο ρολος δεν του αρεσει.......
εχω πολλες εμπειριες οχι προσωπικες με τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν τη δικη σου και ολες απετυχαν παταγωδως με ολεθριες επιπτωσεις.....
τωρα ειναι η ευκαιρια σου να διωξεις τα σκουπιδια απο τη ζωη σου........τωρα ειναι η μεγαλη ευκαιρια
θα προσπαθησει να σε καλοπιασει γλυκα μεχρι να ενδωσεις και μετα παλι θα μεταμορφωθει........
μην υποκιψεις σε παρακαλω, γραψε τον ειναι ενα σκουπιδι που σε κανει οτι θελει αυτος......
δεν φταις εσυ ετσι σε εχουν μαθει οι γονεις να σε κανουν οι αλλοι οτι γουσταρουν...δεν το ηθελαν ουτε οι ιδιοι ετσι εμαθαν......
μην του απαντησεις ειναι η ευκαιρια σου........επικαλεσου το Θεο να σε βοηθησει σε αυτη σου την προσπαθεια και εχεις μεγαλη υποστηριξη και απο εμας........ενημερωνε μας τι γινεται οκ???

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τωρα μου στειλε οτι δε καταλαβαινει γιατι τον γραφω. Κ οτι κανονισε απ τις 7 κ μετα να ειναι ελευθερος να βρεθουμε. Κ με απειλησε να προσεξω καλα γιατι θα μοτ κανει τριςχειροτερα απ αυτα που του κανω τωρα.
> Τι να κανω να τον δω η οχι????


Νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να τον δεις,μην μειώνεις έτσι τον εαυτό σου και την αξία σου.
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο,αν δεχθεις,είναι σαν να τον αφήνεις να σε κάνει ότι θέλει.

----------


## Remedy

> Τωρα μου στειλε οτι δε καταλαβαινει γιατι τον γραφω. Κ οτι κανονισε απ τις 7 κ μετα να ειναι ελευθερος να βρεθουμε. Κ με απειλησε να προσεξω καλα γιατι θα μοτ κανει τριςχειροτερα απ αυτα που του κανω τωρα.
> Τι να κανω να τον δω η οχι????


αν τον δεις θα καταληξετε στα ιδια.
α δεν τον δεις, θα λυσσαξει , θα αρχισει να σε κυνηγαει και μολις σε καταφερει, οχι μονο θα καταληξετε στα ιδια, αλλα θα σε γραφει ακομα περισσοτερο, επειδη εχει ψιλοβαρεθει, αλλα η δικαιολογια πλεον δεν θα ειναι το ψαρεμα, αλλα οτι στα κανει επειδη τον ταλαιπωρησες,
σε ποια περιπτωση απο τις παραπανω εχεις καποιες ελπιδες να χωρισει?
ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΤΩΝ.
κανονισε την πορεια σου,

----------


## Remedy

> Μου εστειλε ηδη το απογευμα μηνυμα οτι του εχω ληψει (ενω δεν ζητησε καν να βρεθουμε το σκ!) Κ οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια μακρια μου κ αυριο να κανονισουμε ωρα να βρεθουμε. Εγω του απαντησα θα δουμε θα μιλησουμε. Κ δεν ειπε κατι αλλο. Αυτο που σκεφτηκα να κανω ειναι να τον ξεμπροστιασω κ να του δειξω οτι δεν ειμαι για ψιχουλα. Δεν θα τον διευκολυνω τωρα που λειπει η αλλη. Θα του πω οτι εχω δουλειες θα βρω διαφορες υποχρεωσεις να πω οτι εχω αλλα δεν θα βρεθουμε. Κ εχουμε ηδη να βρεθουμε μονοι απ το προηγουμενο σαββατο. Αρα θα θελει σα τρελος να..! Οποτε θα λεω οχι κ θα του πω να παμε το σαβ η κυρ εκδρομη που θα εχει γυρισει η γυναικα του να δω τι θα πει. Αυτο χω σκεφτει





> *θα πει, εκδρμη οχι, γιατι εχει οικογενειακες υποχρεωσεις, αλλα για ενα πηδημα θα μπροεσει να σε δει.*





> Τα σημερινα νεα: επειδη λειπει η γυναικα του μου ειπε εχει 1 ωρα κενο να βρεθουμε. Κ του απαντω οτι θελω να παμε ενα μπανιο κ να χουμε ενα 3ωρο. Κ μου λεει : " "λυπαμαι αλλα μαζι μου 3ωρα δε θαχεις. Ξερεις πως ειναι η κατασταση μου.κ κ μαλλον εχεις βρει αλλον γι αυτο εισαι απομακρη.κ καλα πολυωρα μπανια κ να εισαι εκει που περνας καλα. "
> Μεχρι στιγμης δεν του απαντησα
> Περιτο να πω οτι ειμαι κομματια.
> Σημερα εχω αδεια αυριο δουλευω κ θα ειναι εκει
> Τι κανω???? Με φτηνει καταμουτρα!!!!


στο ειπα πριν να γινει.
αυτος σε εχει βαρεθει ηδη αλλα δεν εχει αλλη για ενα πηδημα καθε δεκα μερες.
ποιες εκδρομες και υποσχεσεις μας ελεγες? αυτος σου λεει ακταμουτρα οτι για σενα διαθετει ενα τεταρτακι οποτε τον βολεψει για να σε πηδηξει.
παραπανω δεν εχει να σου προσφερει.

αν εκτιμας τον εαυτο σου, πες του οτι δενε χεις αλλον, για να πηγαινεις ταξιδακια, αλλα σκοπευεις να βρεις, γιατι δεν εισαι ******* να σε εχει αυτος για ενα πηδημα και εμτα να κανει την ζωη του. θελέις κιε συ δικη σου ζωη, μεσυντροφο, με κοινο χρονο, χωρις να ντρεπεσαι την κοινωνια, με ταξιδια, με αγαπη με κοινη ζωη.
ακομα κι οι πουτανες πληρωνονται.
αυτος για να μην δωσει ενα πενηταρικο θελει να του καθεσαι για ενα τεταρτακι οποτε δενε χει να πηδηξει
αι σιχτιρια πλεον. στασου στο υψος ενος αξιοπρεπους ανθρωπου και μην παρακαλας αυτον τον γελοιο να σε παει εκδρομη.

----------


## marouli66

οποτε νομιζω η λυση ειναι να του πει την αληθεια οτι χανει το χρονο της μαζι του και οτι θελει να σταματησουν,......διοτι αν δεν απανταει και καθολου θα λυσσάξει

----------


## Maira

> εδω ειναι τωρα το δυσκολο κομματι....το κομματι που εσυ θα αναλαβεις τα ινια αυτης της 'σχεσης' και υπερασπιζομενη τον εαυτο σου θα τον γραψεις......τωρα ομως που τον γραφεις αυτος θα γινει θηριο να ξερεις και θα προσπαθηση να σε πολιορκησει......γιατι πριν εσυ ησουν το θυμα ενω τωρα αυτος ο ρολος δεν του αρεσει.......
> εχω πολλες εμπειριες οχι προσωπικες με τετοιες περιπτωσεις σαν τη δικη σου και ολες απετυχαν παταγωδως με ολεθριες επιπτωσεις.....
> τωρα ειναι η ευκαιρια σου να διωξεις τα σκουπιδια απο τη ζωη σου........τωρα ειναι η μεγαλη ευκαιρια
> θα προσπαθησει να σε καλοπιασει γλυκα μεχρι να ενδωσεις και μετα παλι θα μεταμορφωθει........
> μην υποκιψεις σε παρακαλω, γραψε τον ειναι ενα σκουπιδι που σε κανει οτι θελει αυτος......
> δεν φταις εσυ ετσι σε εχουν μαθει οι γονεις να σε κανουν οι αλλοι οτι γουσταρουν...δεν το ηθελαν ουτε οι ιδιοι ετσι εμαθαν......
> μην του απαντησεις ειναι η ευκαιρια σου........επικαλεσου το Θεο να σε βοηθησει σε αυτη σου την προσπαθεια και εχεις μεγαλη υποστηριξη και απο εμας........ενημερωνε μας τι γινεται οκ???


Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!! Ειναι πρωτη φορα που κανω τετοιο μεγαλο βημα!!! Θελω σα τρελη να τον δω αλλα δεν πρεπει!!! Χρειαζομαι τη στηριξη σας!!!!!!!!! Παρακατω θα σας γραψω τωρα τι εγινε γιατι εχω κ συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## marouli66

ναι ναι γραψε μαςςςςςς ανυπομονουμε....
ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα και να τον ξεφορτωθεις.......α
ειναι σαν να σου δινουν ενα κομματι χρυσο και απο μεσα να ειναι ενα αδειο κουφαρι.....θα το δεχτεις?

αργοτερα μολις τον ξεφορτωθεις θα τα σκεφτεσαι και θα λες μααα τι χαζη που ημουν.....
ετσι ελεγαν και οσες φιλες μου εμπλεξαν

----------


## Maira

Λοιπον σας στελνω ακριβως τα μηνυματα που ανταλλαξαμε μετα απ αυτα που ανεφερα προηγουμενως. Θελω τη γνωμη σας αν απαντησα καλα κ τι κανω απο δω κ περα κ βεβαια πως κρινετε τη συμπεριφορα του.

----------


## Maira

Εγω: "ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΕ Σ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΟΤΕ! Η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ: "ΕΣY MIΛAΣ ΓIA TETPAΩPA ΛYΠAMAI AΛΛA MAZI MOY ΔEN ΘA TA EXEIΣ EΔΩ KΛEINΩ ΓIATI ΠNIΓΩMAI AΠO ΠOΛΛA KAI ΔIAΦOPA KAΛH ΣYNEXEIA KAI KAΛA ΠOΛYΩPA MΠANIA."
ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΕΓΩ?? ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΜΠΑΡΣΟΣ? ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΝΤΖΑ??ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ."
Αυτος: ΕΓΩ EYΘYNOMAI ΓIA TOYΣ ΠONOYΣ ΣTO ΣTOMAXI? EΓΩ ΣE KANΩ NIOΘEIΣ OΠΩΣ ΛEΣ? EΓΩ TO MONO ΠOY KANΩ EINAI NA ΣE ΠAPAKAΛΩ NA BPEΘOYME MEPEΣ KAI EΣY ΠOΛY XAΛAPA KANEIΣ TO ΠPOΓPAMMA ΣOY KAI EMENA OYTE THΛ ME EXEIΣ ΣKAΣMENO AYTO ΣOY ΛEΩ MONO... KATΣE NA TH BAΛOYME ME MHNYMATA KAI MAΛAKIEΣ NA ΠEPAΣOYN AYTEΣ OI XAΛΑΡΕΣ MEPEΣ ΠEPAΣTIKA MAΣ EΓΩ EXΩ TPOMEPO ΠONO ΣTO ΣTHΘOΣ"
ΔΕ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ Κ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ
ΑΥΤΟΣ: "ΛOIΠON AΓAΠOYΛA MOY! ! ! KATΣE NA ΞEKOYPAΣTEIΣ NA ΣOY ΠEPAΣEI KAI TO ΣTOMAXI ΓIATI ΔEN ΞEPΩ TI ΞEMΠEPΔEYEIΣ AYTEΣ TIΣ MEPEΣ KAI ΓIATI ΣE ΞEPΩ XPONIA!! ! TEΛOΣ ΠANTΩN ΠAΩ KAI EΓΩ NA ΞEKOYPAΣTΩ KAI AN TO AΠOΓEYMA EIΣAI KAΛA KAI EXEIΣ ΔIAΘEΣH MOY ΣTEΛNEIΣ ΔIAΦOPETIKA AN ΣE ΠETYXΩ OΠOYΔHΠOTE EΞΩ ΘA ΣE KANΩ MAYPH!!!!"
Εγω: ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ Κ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ. ΚΑΛΗ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!



Αυτα. Τι λετε???

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εγω: "ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΕ Σ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΟΤΕ! Η ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΚΗΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΛΕΣ: "ΕΣY MIΛAΣ ΓIA TETPAΩPA ΛYΠAMAI AΛΛA MAZI MOY ΔEN ΘA TA EXEIΣ EΔΩ KΛEINΩ ΓIATI ΠNIΓΩMAI AΠO ΠOΛΛA KAI ΔIAΦOPA KAΛH ΣYNEXEIA KAI KAΛA ΠOΛYΩPA MΠANIA."
> ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΩ ΕΓΩ?? ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΜΠΑΡΣΟΣ? ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑΝΤΖΑ??ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΛΛΗ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΞΑΠΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ."
> Αυτος: ΕΓΩ EYΘYNOMAI ΓIA TOYΣ ΠONOYΣ ΣTO ΣTOMAXI? EΓΩ ΣE KANΩ NIOΘEIΣ OΠΩΣ ΛEΣ? EΓΩ TO MONO ΠOY KANΩ EINAI NA ΣE ΠAPAKAΛΩ NA BPEΘOYME MEPEΣ KAI EΣY ΠOΛY XAΛAPA KANEIΣ TO ΠPOΓPAMMA ΣOY KAI EMENA OYTE THΛ ME EXEIΣ ΣKAΣMENO AYTO ΣOY ΛEΩ MONO... KATΣE NA TH BAΛOYME ME MHNYMATA KAI MAΛAKIEΣ NA ΠEPAΣOYN AYTEΣ OI XAΛΑΡΕΣ MEPEΣ ΠEPAΣTIKA MAΣ EΓΩ EXΩ TPOMEPO ΠONO ΣTO ΣTHΘOΣ"
> ΔΕ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ Κ ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ
> ΑΥΤΟΣ: "ΛOIΠON AΓAΠOYΛA MOY! ! ! KATΣE NA ΞEKOYPAΣTEIΣ NA ΣOY ΠEPAΣEI KAI TO ΣTOMAXI ΓIATI ΔEN ΞEPΩ TI ΞEMΠEPΔEYEIΣ AYTEΣ TIΣ MEPEΣ KAI ΓIATI ΣE ΞEPΩ XPONIA!! ! TEΛOΣ ΠANTΩN ΠAΩ KAI EΓΩ NA ΞEKOYPAΣTΩ KAI AN TO AΠOΓEYMA EIΣAI KAΛA KAI EXEIΣ ΔIAΘEΣH MOY ΣTEΛNEIΣ ΔIAΦOPETIKA AN ΣE ΠETYXΩ OΠOYΔHΠOTE EΞΩ ΘA ΣE KANΩ MAYPH!!!!"
> Εγω: ΠΕΡΑΣΤΙΚΑ Κ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ. ΚΑΛΗ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτα. Τι λετε???


Σε απειλεί κιόλας?

----------


## Maira

Αυτο θα το λεει για πλακα αλλα ειναι εκδικητικος

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτο θα το λεει για πλακα αλλα ειναι εκδικητικος


Δεν ξέρω αν το λέει για πλάκα,αλλά αν τολμήσει και σηκώσει χέρι πάνω σου,σήκω και φύγε και μην ασχοληθείς ξανά μαζί του.

----------


## Remedy

εχει σηκωσει ποτε χερι εστω και για ενα χαστουκι?

----------


## Remedy

θα σου πω τι λεω.
αυτος σκεφτηκε "για δες, επαναστατησαν οι δουλοι. θα της δειξω εγω".
ακου.
αυτος ειναι βεβαιος οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα σε τουμπαρει. δεν εχει καμια αμφιβολια γι αυτο.
απλα θελει να πηδηξει ΤΩΡΑ κι εσυ κανεις κονξες.
γι αυτο κανει τον αγαπουλα και κανει οτι χαλαρωσε, μηπως την δεις αλλιως κι αρχισεις να τον ψαχνεις μην χασεις το πηδημα του ενος τεταρτου.
ειτε κατσεις ειτε οχι, μολις γυρισει η γυναικα του .θ αρχισει τα ιδια.

----------


## Maira

Οχι δεν το εχει κανει ποτε

----------


## Remedy

κατσε βρε μαιρα.
εσυ μας ελεγες οτι ακομα υποσχεται για διαζυγια και κοινη ζωη κλπ.
πως συνδυαζεται αυτο με τα πηδηματα της μισης ωρας?
γιατι δεν τον ρωτας, που ειναι το προβλημα με τα τετραωρα και τα μπανια και τις εκδρομες εφοσον το πλανο του ειναι να χωρισει και να ειστε μαζι?
ετσι θα ειστε μαζι? με ενα τεταρτο στις δεκα μερες?
κι αν σου πει παλι "δεν καταλαβες" και τα ειπατε αυτα, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για διαζυγιο, στειλτον στην γυναικα του.
τι αλλο να σου πουμε εμεις βρε μαιρα? αν δεν το κοψεις εσυ, αυτος δεν χανει τπτ να σε εχει για σκυλακι του.
τα ιδια θα γινονται μεχρι να παρεις συνταξη

----------


## Maira

> θα σου πω τι λεω.
> αυτος σκεφτηκε "για δες, επαναστατησαν οι δουλοι. θα της δειξω εγω".
> ακου.
> αυτος ειναι βεβαιος οτι αργα η γρηγορα θα σε τουμπαρει. δεν εχει καμια αμφιβολια γι αυτο.
> απλα θελει να πηδηξει ΤΩΡΑ κι εσυ κανεις κονξες.
> γι αυτο κανει τον αγαπουλα και κανει οτι χαλαρωσε, μηπως την δεις αλλιως κι αρχισεις να τον ψαχνεις μην χασεις το πηδημα του ενος τεταρτου.
> ειτε κατσεις ειτε οχι, μολις γυρισει η γυναικα του .θ αρχισει τα ιδια.


Ναι το ξερει οτι θα με ριξει. Το χει ξανακανει. Του αγ πνευματος ελειπε τριημερο η γυναικα του κ αυτος μ επερνε 100 τηλ να βρεθουμε κ το πετυχε φυσικα. Κ μετα παλι ασε με εχω προβληματα στο σπιτι.

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι το ξερει οτι θα με ριξει. Το χει ξανακανει. Του αγ πνευματος ελειπε τριημερο η γυναικα του κ αυτος μ επερνε 100 τηλ να βρεθουμε κ το πετυχε φυσικα. Κ μετα παλι ασε με εχω προβληματα στο σπιτι.


και παλι ετσι θα γινει.
το ξερει. σε ξερει.
απλα δεν θελει να χασει την σημερινη ευκαιρια να πηδηξει.
παλι γραμμενη θα σεχει

----------


## Maira

> κατσε βρε μαιρα.
> εσυ μας ελεγες οτι ακομα υποσχεται για διαζυγια και κοινη ζωη κλπ.
> πως συνδυαζεται αυτο με τα πηδηματα της μισης ωρας?
> γιατι δεν τον ρωτας, που ειναι το προβλημα με τα τετραωρα και τα μπανια και τις εκδρομες εφοσον το πλανο του ειναι να χωρισει και να ειστε μαζι?
> ετσι θα ειστε μαζι? με ενα τεταρτο στις δεκα μερες?
> κι αν σου πει παλι "δεν καταλαβες" και τα ειπατε αυτα, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση για διαζυγιο, στειλτον στην γυναικα του.
> τι αλλο να σου πουμε εμεις βρε μαιρα? αν δεν το κοψεις εσυ, αυτος δεν χανει τπτ να σε εχει για σκυλακι του.
> τα ιδια θα γινονται μεχρι να παρεις συνταξη


Εχει βαλει μπροστα το παιδι. Δε χωριζει γι αυτο. Δε μπορει δικαστηρια κ να δημιουργησει ψυχολογικα στο οαιδι του που κλαει κ ζητα να μη χωρισουν.τελειωσε το ξεκαθαρισε κ μαλιστα πριν καιρο μου ειπε οτι αυτη ειναι η κατασταση ειτε τη δεχεσαι ειτε οχ.

----------


## Remedy

> Εχει βαλει μπροστα το παιδι. Δε χωριζει γι αυτο. Δε μπορει δικαστηρια κ να δημιουργησει ψυχολογικα στο οαιδι του που κλαει κ ζητα να μη χωρισουν.τελειωσε το ξεκαθαρισε κ μαλιστα πριν καιρο μου ειπε οτι αυτη ειναι η κατασταση ειτε τη δεχεσαι ειτε οχ.


και τι σχεση εχει το διαζυγιο με το οτι προτιμαει το ψαρεμα απο το να πατε μαζι για μπανιο?
στην αρχη της σχεσης σας, ειχε διαζυγιο που εισασταν καθε μερα μαζι και εκδρομες μαζι?
οχι. παντρεμενος ηταν.
απλα σε βαρεθηκε και του εμεινε μονο η αναγκη για ενα πηδημα του ενος τεταρτου.
μολις βρει την επομενη θα στο κοψει κια υτο η θα σε εχει εφεδρικη

----------


## Maira

> και τι σχεση εχει το διαζυγιο με το οτι προτιμαει το ψαρεμα απο το να πατε μαζι για μπανιο?
> στην αρχη της σχεσης σας, ειχε διαζυγιο που εισασταν καθε μερα μαζι και εκδρομες μαζι?
> οχι. παντρεμενος ηταν.
> απλα σε βαρεθηκε και του εμεινε μονο η αναγκη για ενα πηδημα του ενος τεταρτου.
> μολις βρει την επομενη θα στο κοψει κια υτο η θα σε εχει εφεδρικη


Κ καλα τωρα τον ζοριζει η γυναικα του που ξερει για μενα πριν δεν ηξερε.
Κ στο ψαρεμα ηταν με φιλο του κ τον παιρνει κ του μιλαειι να τσεκαρει με ποιον ειναι ετσι μου χει πει.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα δεν πηγα στη δουλεια. Αυριο ομως θα παω κ θα ρθει να με βρει στο παρκινγκ για την συνηθισμενη πρωινη αγκαλια κ σιγουρα θα θελει να δωσω εξηγησεις. Τι θα κανω?? Εγω οταν τον βλεπω χανω τη μηλια μου!!!!
Τωρα εστειλε μηνυμα αν ειμαι καλυτερα κ αν θα βρεθουμε

----------


## Remedy

> Κ καλα τωρα τον ζοριζει η γυναικα του που ξερει για μενα πριν δεν ηξερε.
> Κ στο ψαρεμα ηταν με φιλο του κ τον παιρνει κ του μιλαειι να τσεκαρει με ποιον ειναι ετσι μου χει πει.
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι σημερα δεν πηγα στη δουλεια. Αυριο ομως θα παω κ θα ρθει να με βρει στο παρκινγκ για την συνηθισμενη πρωινη αγκαλια κ σιγουρα θα θελει να δωσω εξηγησεις. Τι θα κανω?? Εγω οταν τον βλεπω χανω τη μηλια μου!!!!
> Τωρα εστειλε μηνυμα αν ειμαι καλυτερα κ αν θα βρεθουμε


θα στειλει κι αλλα. θελει να πηδηξει ειπαμε. 

και τι θα γινει βρε μαιρα?
θα συνεχισεις να τρεχεις πισω απο εναν παντρεμενο που τον εχει στριμωξει η γυναικα του κι εχει ελευθερο μονο ενα τεταρτο στις10 μερες για να σε πηδηξει, και δεν πατε πουθενα, δεν κανετε τπτ, δεν μενετε μαζι (φυσικα) και δεν σου επιτρεπει αυτη η κατασταση να εχεις ζωη?

τι τι να κανεις βρε μαιρα;;; αποφασισε τι θα κανεις και πες του το στο παρκιγκ.
αν δεν θελεις να ζεις σαν απελπισμενη, πες του οτι δεν ε χεις κανεναν αλλο, αλλα θελεις να βρεις.
δεν μπορεις πλεον να ζεις για μιση ωρα πηδημα με καποιον παντρεμενο και θελεις εναν συντροφο.
απλα και ειλικρινα.
ουτε κολπα ουτε ψευτιες.,
τι θα σου πει δλδ???
οχι, κατσε να καταστρεψεις την ζωη σου, να μεινεις μονη στα γεραματα γιατι ε γω ειμαι ο γαμαουα και δεν χρειαζεται να ειμαι μαζι σου, αρκει που σε πηδαω οταν εχω χρονο?
αν παλι θελεις να ζεις ετσι, μεινε. εμεις τι να σου πουμε?

----------


## Maira

Φυσικα κ δε θελω να ζω ετσι. Αλλα τετοιο ξεκαθαρισμα δε μπορω να κανω. Δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατη. Αν τα πω αυτα θα φυγει θα μ αφησει. Κ εγω τι θα κανω??

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικα κ δε θελω να ζω ετσι. Αλλα τετοιο ξεκαθαρισμα δε μπορω να κανω. Δεν ειμαι τοσο δυνατη. Αν τα πω αυτα θα φυγει θα μ αφησει. Κ εγω τι θα κανω??


θα ζησεις σαν γυναικα που αγαπαει και σεβεται τον εαυτο της αλλα και τις αλλες γυναικες,
αυτο θα κανεις αν σου κανει την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ χαρη να σε παρατησει.

btw γιατι θα σε παρατησει αν δεν φυγεις μονη σου?εχει και καλυτερες προτασεις το κελεπουρι?
κανουν ουρα να τις πηδαει ενα τεταρτο ανα 10 μερες κι αλλες?

----------


## Maira

Ειναι ωραιος αντρας κ πιστεψε με πολλες θα τον ηθελαν μονο για 10 λεπτα κ το ξερει. Κ ξερει οτι το ξερω γι αυτο μου λεει αμα σ αρεσει

----------


## Maira

Επιμενει με μηνυματα. Αποφασισα να το παιξω αρρωστη για να κερδισω χρονο

----------


## Maira

Μου εχει στειλει αλλα 3 μηνυματα να ρθει να με παρει να με παει στο νοσοκομειο γιατι ειπα ψεματα οτι αρρωστησα. Να που ενδιαφερεται? Ε δε νομιζετε??

----------


## marouli66

εγω σου ειπααα θα γινει ΘΗΡΙΟ...γιατι ο ρολος του θυματος δεν του αρσει............
αγνοησε τον ομως και συνεχισε

----------


## Maira

> εγω σου ειπααα θα γινει ΘΗΡΙΟ...γιατι ο ρολος του θυματος δεν του αρσει............
> αγνοησε τον ομως και συνεχισε


Διαβασες τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα που ανταλλαξαμε? Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?

----------


## Remedy

> Μου εχει στειλει αλλα 3 μηνυματα να ρθει να με παρει να με παει στο νοσοκομειο γιατι ειπα ψεματα οτι αρρωστησα. Να που ενδιαφερεται? Ε δε νομιζετε??


οχι καλε.απλα παριστανει οτι ενδιαφερεται μεχρι να πειστεις να σε πηδηξει.
γιατι να σε παει?τι σου ειναι?αφου ζεις με τους γονεις σου. δεν εχεις ποιος να σε παει?
τον αγαπουλα παριστανει μηπως υποχωρησεις

----------


## Remedy

> Ειναι ωραιος αντρας κ πιστεψε με πολλες θα τον ηθελαν μονο για 10 λεπτα κ το ξερει. Κ ξερει οτι το ξερω γι αυτο μου λεει αμα σ αρεσει


τετοιο κοροιδο εισαι αφου πιστευεις τις βλακειες που σου λεει.
ενας κακομοιρης παντρεμενος που τσιλιμπουρδιζει μηπως βρει να ξενοπηδηξει,ειναι.
ομορφος ειναι για σενα.
για μια γυναικα που νοιωθει ωραια και αγαπαει τον εαυτο της ενας ωραιος που δεν ειναι και ελευθερος, μοιαζει με σαυρα..
ξυπνα σε δουλευειιιιι.
καμια δεν θελει την τυχη σου να κυνηγαει εναν παντρεμενο που παριστανει τον γκομενο. ειναι γελοιο θεαμα...

----------


## Maira

> οχι καλε.απλα παριστανει οτι ενδιαφερεται μεχρι να πειστεις να σε πηδηξει.
> γιατι να σε παει?τι σου ειναι?αφου ζεις με τους γονεις σου. δεν εχεις ποιος να σε παει?
> τον αγαπουλα παριστανει μηπως υποχωρησεις


Εχει στειλει 100 μηνυματα αν συνηλθα. Κ αντε τωρα βρηκα αυτη τη διακιολογια για σημερα τις αλλες μερες??? Πως θα του αντισταθω???

----------


## Remedy

> Εχει στειλει 100 μηνυματα αν συνηλθα. Κ αντε τωρα βρηκα αυτη τη διακιολογια για σημερα τις αλλες μερες??? Πως θα του αντισταθω???


μην του αντισταθεις.
κατσε να κανεις το κοροιδο του εξυπνου , του καταφερτζη, του λιγουρη του παντρεμενου που σου κανει και τον γκομενο και να καταστρεψεις την ζωη σου

----------


## Maira

Δεν ειμαι κοροιδο εξαρτοερωτευμενη ειμαι

----------


## Maira

Δηλαδη ειλικρινα πιστευετε οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα να τον φερω στα νερα μου κ να γινουμαι οπως ημασταν τα 2 πρωτα χρονια??

----------


## Sonia

Στο έχουμε πει με όλους τους τρόπους: ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΙΖΕΣΑΙ!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μάιρα, γνωρίζεις αν έχει χτυπήσει ποτέ την γυναίκα του πάνω σε καυγά;

----------


## Maira

Μου εχει πει οτι την εχει χτυπησει γιατι ηταν σε αμυνα

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Δηλαδη ειλικρινα πιστευετε οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια ελπιδα να τον φερω στα νερα μου κ να γινουμαι οπως ημασταν τα 2 πρωτα χρονια??


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνετε όπως τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια, απλούστατα επειδή του τελείωσε ο έρωτας για σένα, απλά του αρέσει πολύ το σεξ μαζί σου. Εσύ είσαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του αλλά εκείνος όχι. 
Και το γεγονός οτι τώρα επιμένει, εκτός από το σεξ που θέλει είναι και οτι δεν δέχεται την απόρριψη για λόγους εγωισμού και μόνο.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Στο έχουμε πει με όλους τους τρόπους: ΠΑΡΑΛΟΓΙΖΕΣΑΙ!


και στη συνεχεια θα τον δικαζει που θελει και τις δυο

----------


## Maira

> Όχι, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνετε όπως τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια, απλούστατα επειδή του τελείωσε ο έρωτας για σένα, απλά του αρέσει πολύ το σεξ μαζί σου. Εσύ είσαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του αλλά εκείνος όχι. 
> Και το γεγονός οτι τώρα επιμένει, εκτός από το σεξ που θέλει είναι και οτι δεν δέχεται την απόρριψη για λόγους εγωισμού και μόνο.


Ετσι ειναι. Ολα αυτα τα χρονια του δειξα οτι ειμαι δεδομενη κ παντα εδω για κεινον οποτε θελει οπως θελει. Παντα εκεινος εκανε προγραμμα για τις συναντησεις μας παντα ειχε τον πρωτο λογο. 
Τωρα μου γραφει οτι μ αγαπαει κ οτι του λειψα. Κ εγω πρεπει να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι λεει ψεματα κ οτι θελει μονο σεξ. Ποναω. Δεν ξερω αν μπορω ν αντεξω

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σας θελει και τις δυο γιατι η μια συμπληρωνει την αλλη εσυ του αρεσεις σαν εμφανιση και η αλλη σα χαρακτηρας

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Μάιρα, κορίτσι μου, θέλω να κάτσεις σκεφτείς κάποια πράγματα. Δηλαδή, πες, έστω, οτι αυτός ο άνθρωπος χώριζε κάποια στιγμή την γυναίκα του και παντρευόταν εσένα. 
Τί προοπτικές έχει ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος να κάνει έναν δεύτερο σωστό γάμο; Πιστεύεις οτι για την αποτυχία του γάμου του φταίει η γυναίκα του μόνο; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, αλλά απ ό,τι μας αναφέρεις είναι ένας άνθρωπος ατομιστής, δειλός, ανέντιμος, πείσμονας, πονηρός και κουτοκαταφερτζής. Αλήθεια, θα ήθελες να τον έχεις παντοτινό σύντροφο έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ωραίος; Ποιές οι πιθανότητες να ευτυχήσετε; Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να τα θαλάσσωνε και να παραιτούνταν, όπως έγινε και με την γυναίκα του και μετά να εύρισκε πάλι ερωμένη.
Για κάτσε να σκεφτείς πώς θα ήταν να ήσουν παντρεμένη μαζί του... Ψύχραιμα και λογικά όμως, όχι με το συναίσθημα.

----------


## elis

Συγνωμη τωρα εσυ το πηγεσ το ρομαντζο με το φλουφλη εικοσι σελιδεσ ε αυτο με ξεπερναει σαν ανθρωπο

----------


## Maira

> Συγνωμη τωρα εσυ το πηγεσ το ρομαντζο με το φλουφλη εικοσι σελιδεσ ε αυτο με ξεπερναει σαν ανθρωπο


Κ που σαι ακομα??!!! 7 χρονια ειναι αυτα!!!!

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα, κορίτσι μου, θέλω να κάτσεις σκεφτείς κάποια πράγματα. Δηλαδή, πες, έστω, οτι αυτός ο άνθρωπος χώριζε κάποια στιγμή την γυναίκα του και παντρευόταν εσένα. 
> Τί προοπτικές έχει ένας τέτοιος άνθρωπος να κάνει έναν δεύτερο σωστό γάμο; Πιστεύεις οτι για την αποτυχία του γάμου του φταίει η γυναίκα του μόνο; Εγώ δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, αλλά απ ό,τι μας αναφέρεις είναι ένας άνθρωπος ατομιστής, δειλός, ανέντιμος, πείσμονας, πονηρός και κουτοκαταφερτζής. Αλήθεια, θα ήθελες να τον έχεις παντοτινό σύντροφο έναν τέτοιον άνθρωπο, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι ωραίος; Ποιές οι πιθανότητες να ευτυχήσετε; Το πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να τα θαλάσσωνε και να παραιτούνταν, όπως έγινε και με την γυναίκα του και μετά να εύρισκε πάλι ερωμένη.
> Για κάτσε να σκεφτείς πώς θα ήταν να ήσουν παντρεμένη μαζί του... Ψύχραιμα και λογικά όμως, όχι με το συναίσθημα.


Κ εκεινος φταιει με τη γυναικα του γιατι ειναι παρτακιας. 
Το εχω σκεφτει οτι σαν παντρεμενοι δεν θ αντεχαμε ουτε μηνα. Κ προσπαθησα να απομακρυνθω απ αυτον κ επειδη υπεφερα μακρια του κατεληξα να λεω ας τον εχω εστω κ ετσι. Ασ μη χωρισει ποτε. Ας τον τρωω τ αποφαγια. Τοσο χαμηλα εχω ριξει τον εαυτο μου.
Οταν τα εμαθε η γυναικα του κ μετα κ αυτος εμαθε οτι εχει γκομενο κ εκεινη εγινε για μεγαλο διαστημα χαμος κ του ειχα πει παμε να φυγουμε. Κ απαντησε οτι δε θ αφησει το σπιτι του κ την περιουσια του σ αυτην κ να φυγει αυτη. Αρα δε θα χωρισει παρα μονο αν αυτη τον χωρισει.Γ ια αυτο πρεπει να ξεφυγω

----------


## marouli66

καταλαβε οτι ποτε δεν προκειται να χωρισει....και πες οτι χωριζει τι ακριβως τον θελεις.......και συ το λες οτι δνε θα αντεχατε.......
ειναι αυτομαζοχισμος πρεπει να το καταλαβεις.....
ειμαστε εδω για να σε βοηθησουμε να ξυπνησεις.........
εχεις ολη τη στηριξη μας συνεχισε

----------


## Maira

Μου στελνει τρυφερα μηνυματα ολο τ απογευμα.. Δειχνει ενδιαφερον... Μου λεει οτι μ αγαπαει κ εγω του απανταω ψυχρα... κ αν ειναι κ αυτος εγκλωβισμενος αλλα με θελει? Παλευει η καρδια με το μυαλο μου. Συμφωνω με οσα λετε αλλα η καρδια μου θελει να τρεξει κοντα του. Αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει το τροπο να παιρνει παντα αυτο που θελει. Πως θα τον νικησω εγω??

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλά τον είπα εγώ κουτοκαταφερτζή. Είδες τώρα πώς "το γύρισε από τσάμικο σε καλαματιανό;" Πού είναι τώρα τα τελεσίγραφα τύπου "τρεις ώρες μαζί ξέχνα το"; 
Είναι πολύ χειριστικός άνθρωπος Μάιρα και οι χειριστικοί άνθρωποι είναι εγωιστές με πολύ επιφανειακά συναισθήματα και δεν σέβονται τους άλλους, τους υποτιμάνε ως ανθρώπους. Σκέφτονται πάντα πώς θα τους χειριστούν προς το συμφέρον τους. Θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους έξυπνο και τους άλλους χαμηλότερης νοημοσύνης.

----------


## Maira

Κ πως ξεφευγεις απο εναν τετοιο ανθρωπο? Πως ανατρεπεις τη κατασταση? Θα θελα να μπορουσα κ εγω να τον χειριστω!!! Να βγαλω τα σπασμενα!!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Κ πως ξεφευγεις απο εναν τετοιο ανθρωπο? Πως ανατρεπεις τη κατασταση? Θα θελα να μπορουσα κ εγω να τον χειριστω!!! Να βγαλω τα σπασμενα!!


Μα εσύ δεν είσαι τέτοιας ποιότητας άνθρωπος, ούτε και πρέπει να γίνεις και ούτε και χρειάζεται να γίνεις. Εσύ έχεις κάποια συναισθήματα πραγματικά γι αυτόν. Και γι αυτό τον λόγο πρέπει να απομακρυνθείς. Ήδη αισθάνεσαι θυμό γι αυτόν. Κάποια στιγμή, όλο αυτό που ζεις θα γίνει μια τεράστια σιχασιά και μαζί μ αυτόν θα σιχαθείς και τον εαυτό σου που τον ερωτεύτηκες. Αλλά ως τότε θα έχεις χάσει πάρα πολλά πράγματα από την ζωή σου. Θα έχεις χάσει την ζωή σου την ίδια.
Γιατί να μην φύγεις τώρα περισώζοντας κάτι από την αυτοεκτίμησή σου; 
Τώρα λοιπόν είναι και η ευκαιρία σου να τον εκδικηθείς και να βγάλεις τα σπασμένα. Θα τον διώξεις εσύ και όχι αυτός! 
Κάτσε λοιπόν αναπαυτικά και απόλαυσε τα παρακάλια του και τους "τεμενάδες" του κι εσύ απλά φτύνε τον. 
΄Ετσι θα βγάλεις τα σπασμένα.

----------


## Maira

Αυτος με το τροπο του μ εχει διωξει πολλες φορες. Κ μ εχει προσβαλει αλλες τοσες. Εχω ανεχτει πολλα η αληθεια. Θα προσπαθησω να τον φτυσω...

----------


## marouli66

> Μου στελνει τρυφερα μηνυματα ολο τ απογευμα.. Δειχνει ενδιαφερον... Μου λεει οτι μ αγαπαει κ εγω του απανταω ψυχρα... κ αν ειναι κ αυτος εγκλωβισμενος αλλα με θελει? Παλευει η καρδια με το μυαλο μου. Συμφωνω με οσα λετε αλλα η καρδια μου θελει να τρεξει κοντα του. Αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει το τροπο να παιρνει παντα αυτο που θελει. Πως θα τον νικησω εγω??


πως ενα θηριο - τερας θα δελεασει το θυμα του??? αφου βλεπει οτι οι προσβολες δεν πιανουν?????
εδω ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι για σενα.....διοτι παιζει με την καρδια σου......
αν θες τρεξε κοντα του αλλα θα καταστραφεις.....
αν θες τρεξε μακρια και τοτε θα αναγεννηθεις απο τις σταχτες σου

----------


## marouli66

δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι αν πας κοντα του παλι στα ιδια σκ@@τα θα καταλήξεις??????
πες μου το καταλαβαινεις αυτο?

----------


## kalkal

> Αυτος με το τροπο του μ εχει διωξει πολλες φορες. Κ μ εχει προσβαλει αλλες τοσες. Εχω ανεχτει πολλα η αληθεια. Θα προσπαθησω να τον φτυσω...


Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα μνμ. Ελπίζω να έχεις κρατηθεί. Ξέρω πως θέλεις να το συζητάς και καλά κάνεις. Όλοι μπορούμε να σε στηρίξουμε. Εστιασε στον ευατο σου. Έχεις εστιάσει σε αυτόν και για αυτό έχει μπλοκάρει το μυαλό σου. Εστιασε στον ευατο σου και σκέψου τον όπως επιθυμείς. Με κάποιον άλλον...να γελάς. .να κάνεις ταξίδια...να έχεις οικογένεια..έστω προσποιησου στον ίδιο σου τον ευατο. Παίξε ένα ρόλο. .μετά θα αρχίσει και θα γίνεται συνήθεια. Απέκτησε αυτοπεποίθηση σαν γυναίκα. Εστιασε στη γυναικεία σου φύση στη θυληκοτητα σου και σκέψου το ποσό αξίζεις. Γίνε μια γυναίκα έτοιμη να κατακτήσεις αυτό που θες και είναι καλο για σένα. Γιατί πίστεψέ με αυτόν δεν τον θες. Κάποιο άλλο κενό σου σου καλύπτει. Βρες το και δούλεψε το. Απλά εστίασε σε σένα 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kalkal

> Μου στελνει τρυφερα μηνυματα ολο τ απογευμα.. Δειχνει ενδιαφερον... Μου λεει οτι μ αγαπαει κ εγω του απανταω ψυχρα... κ αν ειναι κ αυτος εγκλωβισμενος αλλα με θελει? Παλευει η καρδια με το μυαλο μου. Συμφωνω με οσα λετε αλλα η καρδια μου θελει να τρεξει κοντα του. Αυτος ο ανθρωπος εχει το τροπο να παιρνει παντα αυτο που θελει. Πως θα τον νικησω εγω??


Πες μου ότι υπεκυψες να πηδηχτω από το παράθυρο;;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εσυ παιχνιδι θελεις τωρα και μας δουλευεις. Αντε και καλα γ........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> . Θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους έξυπνο και τους άλλους χαμηλότερης νοημοσύνης.


το αν ειναι οι αλλοι χαμηλοτερης νοημοσυνης η οχι αυτο φαινεται απ τη συμπεριφορα τους οταν αδιαφορουν για την ουσια και στεκονται μονο στο περιτυλιγμα καποιου η στις φημες ραδιο αρβυλα 

μη ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν και πραγματα που δε γινεται να βρεις αποδειξεις γι αυτα οσο και αν ψαξεις

----------


## Maira

> δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι αν πας κοντα του παλι στα ιδια σκ@@τα θα καταλήξεις??????
> πες μου το καταλαβαινεις αυτο?


Το καταλαβαινω!!! Σημερα δυσκολη μερα θα πρεπει να βρω δικαιολογια απο κοντα. Θα συνεχισω να το παιζω αρρωστη

----------


## Maira

> Πες μου ότι υπεκυψες να πηδηχτω από το παράθυρο;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Οχι δεν υπεκυψα!! Μεχρι τη παρασκευη ομως εχω αγωνα γιατι θα με κυνηγαει οπου παω απο πισω μεχρι να πετυχει αυτο που θελει κ μετα θα εξαφανιστει καμια βδομαδα λεγοντας οτι εχει φασαριες σπιτι του

----------


## Maira

> Έχω διαβάσει όλα τα μνμ. Ελπίζω να έχεις κρατηθεί. Ξέρω πως θέλεις να το συζητάς και καλά κάνεις. Όλοι μπορούμε να σε στηρίξουμε. Εστιασε στον ευατο σου. Έχεις εστιάσει σε αυτόν και για αυτό έχει μπλοκάρει το μυαλό σου. Εστιασε στον ευατο σου και σκέψου τον όπως επιθυμείς. Με κάποιον άλλον...να γελάς. .να κάνεις ταξίδια...να έχεις οικογένεια..έστω προσποιησου στον ίδιο σου τον ευατο. Παίξε ένα ρόλο. .μετά θα αρχίσει και θα γίνεται συνήθεια. Απέκτησε αυτοπεποίθηση σαν γυναίκα. Εστιασε στη γυναικεία σου φύση στη θυληκοτητα σου και σκέψου το ποσό αξίζεις. Γίνε μια γυναίκα έτοιμη να κατακτήσεις αυτό που θες και είναι καλο για σένα. Γιατί πίστεψέ με αυτόν δεν τον θες. Κάποιο άλλο κενό σου σου καλύπτει. Βρες το και δούλεψε το. Απλά εστίασε σε σένα 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Εχεις δικιο. Θα προσπαθησω! Σιγουρα δεν ειναι αυτο που θελω. Μ αρεσει σαν αντρας αλλα ειμαι μονη δεν τον εχω.

----------


## Maira

Ετοιμαζομαι για την δουλεια κ ο θεος βοηθος!!! Τα μηνυματα που εχει στειλει σταζουν μελι... θα κρατηθω στο υψος μου..

----------


## marouli66

ναι καλη μου κανε οτι μπορεις να μην του επιτρεψεις να σε ξαναπροσεγγισει.......

αναμενομενη αντιδραση οτι θα σταζει μελι......πως ακλλιως θα σε κανει να λυγισεις αλλωστε.....
γραψε μας εδω

----------


## Maira

Ακομα ειμαι στη δουλεια... Απ το πρωι ερωτολογα κ πηγαινοερχεται στο γραφειο μου!!! Υπαρχει μια συναδελφος που του κολλαει κ μου σπαει τα νευρα γιατι κ αυτος με τσατιζει μ αυτην κ μαλιστα μου το ειπε. Δεν αντεχωωωωωωω!!!!!

----------


## Έρις

Maira, συμπεριφέρσου σαν ώριμη γυναίκα, που σέβεται τον εαυτό της. Δεν είσαι παιδί να αναρωτιέσαι τι θα κάνεις και τι δεν θα κάνεις ή να στηρίζεσαι στην άποψη ξένων.... Πάρε μια απόφαση και υποστήριξε την! Θέλεις να κάτσεις και να φυτοζωείς; Κάτσε! Θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις επιτέλους να ζήσεις; Βάλε στο μυαλό σου, ότι θα γίνει με το δύσκολο τρόπο... σήκωσε τα μανίκια και ξεκίνα! Έχεις καταλάβει ότι παρουσιάζεις τάσεις εξάρτησεις από "γκόμενο", από την οικογένεια σου.... Xρειάζεσαι να μάθεις να παίρνεις αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό σου!

----------


## AprilGirl

> Να το κοψω μαχαιρι?? Πως?? Αν δε μου στειλει μηνυμα αυτος το κινητο μου δε θα χτυπησει ποτε... 2 φιλες εχω μονο κ αυτες παντρεμενες. Αν κοψω επικοινωνια μαζι του πως θ αντεξω τη μοναξια?? Ενα χρονο τωρα προσπαθω να το κοψω εχω αντεξει μια βδομαδα. Κ καθομουν κλεισμενη σπιτι γιατι δεν ειχα οτεξη για τιποτα!!!! Το σημαντικο που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι οτι δουλευουμε στην ιδια εταιρεια. Πως να το κοψω??? Αν τον βλεπω καθημερινα?? Κ μαλιστα οταν ειμαστε μαλωμενοι ερχεται μπροστα μου κ κολλαει σε αλλες κοπελες επιτηδες! Πως να το διαχειριστω ολο αυτο??? Πως να προχωρησω?? Γιατι πρεπει να χωρισω! Ειναι παντρεμενος εχει 1 παιδι κ εγω τι κανω μαζι του?? Η ζωη μου εχει μεινει 7 χρονια στασιμη...


Maira καλησπέρα
Από όσα γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι περισσότερο φοβάσαι μήπως μείνεις μόνη (ουσιαστικά είσαι!), παρά το ότι δεν θα υπάρχει αυτός στη ζωή σου (που ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει!). Αυτός κοπέλα μου έχει γυναίκα, έχει παιδί, έχει ζωή. Αν ήθελε να χωρίσει θα το είχε κάνει ήδη, μην τρέφεις αυταπάτες. Είχα μια ξαδέρφη που τα είχε με τον υπεύθυνο της 5 χρόνια. Αυτός δεν είχε παιδιά αλλά όλα όσα είχε ήταν της γυναίκας του (σπίτια, φροντιστήρια, αμάξι), αυτός μια δουλίτσα είχε, και το έπαιζε καμπόσος. 5 χρόνια τράβηξε τα πάνδεινα (τα ζητούσε ο οργανισμός της). Όλο υποσχέσεις οτι θα χώριζε. Η γυναίκα του τα ήξερε όλα! Τους είχε δει, μηνύματα τα πάντα είχε δει. Ο άλλος όμως ήταν τόσο κότα που έσκυψε το κεφάλι και την φλόμωσε στα ψέματα οτι είναι μια τρελή που τον κυνηγαει! Η γυναίκα του τον πίστεψε. Η ξαδέρφη μου αρρώςτησε βαριά (επαθε ψυχοσωματικά και έμεινε έγκλειστη δυο χρόνια). Εχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια κι ακόμα ταλαιπωρείται. Δεν αξίζει κοπέλα μου. Φιλικά στο γραφω, τόλμα! Η ζωή είναι εκεί εξω! Δεν πειραζει αν δε χτυπησει το κινητό και μια βδομάδα. Αξία εχει η ζωή σου! Μην τα παρατάς. Υπάρχουν τόσο καλά παιδιά εκεί εξω. Κι εγώ σε περίεργη φάση είμαι αλλά οργανώνω τις σκέψεις μου όσο μπορώ για να μην κάνω βλακείες. Για σένα να νοιάζεσαι! Αυτός μια χαρά περνάει, διπλό ταμπλό και όλα καλά, αλλά...7 χρόνια;;;; Για πολλά χαστούκια είναι!

----------


## Remedy

> Maira καλησπέρα
> Από όσα γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι περισσότερο φοβάσαι μήπως μείνεις μόνη (ουσιαστικά είσαι!), παρά το ότι δεν θα υπάρχει αυτός στη ζωή σου (που ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει!). Αυτός κοπέλα μου έχει γυναίκα, έχει παιδί, έχει ζωή. Αν ήθελε να χωρίσει θα το είχε κάνει ήδη, μην τρέφεις αυταπάτες. Είχα μια ξαδέρφη που τα είχε με τον υπεύθυνο της 5 χρόνια. Αυτός δεν είχε παιδιά αλλά όλα όσα είχε ήταν της γυναίκας του (σπίτια, φροντιστήρια, αμάξι), αυτός μια δουλίτσα είχε, και το έπαιζε καμπόσος. 5 χρόνια τράβηξε τα πάνδεινα (τα ζητούσε ο οργανισμός της). Όλο υποσχέσεις οτι θα χώριζε. Η γυναίκα του τα ήξερε όλα! Τους είχε δει, μηνύματα τα πάντα είχε δει. Ο άλλος όμως ήταν τόσο κότα που έσκυψε το κεφάλι και την φλόμωσε στα ψέματα οτι είναι μια τρελή που τον κυνηγαει! Η γυναίκα του τον πίστεψε. Η ξαδέρφη μου αρρώςτησε βαριά (επαθε ψυχοσωματικά και έμεινε έγκλειστη δυο χρόνια). Εχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια κι ακόμα ταλαιπωρείται. Δεν αξίζει κοπέλα μου. Φιλικά στο γραφω, τόλμα! Η ζωή είναι εκεί εξω! Δεν πειραζει αν δε χτυπησει το κινητό και μια βδομάδα. Αξία εχει η ζωή σου! Μην τα παρατάς. Υπάρχουν τόσο καλά παιδιά εκεί εξω. Κι εγώ σε περίεργη φάση είμαι αλλά οργανώνω τις σκέψεις μου όσο μπορώ για να μην κάνω βλακείες. Για σένα να νοιάζεσαι! Αυτός μια χαρά περνάει, διπλό ταμπλό και όλα καλά, αλλά...7 χρόνια;;;; Για πολλά χαστούκια είναι!


κοριτσι του απριλη, αυτη η ιστορια αν και επαναλαμβανεται σε διαφορες μορφες, ειναι καλο case study τυπου "ποιος ειναι ο θυτης τινος, ποιο το θυμα, και ποιος ξυνεται στη γκλιτσα του τσοπανη"...
η ξαδερφη μακαρι να γινει καλα το συντομοτερο, ΑΛΛΑ 1) δεν παθαινεις ψυχοσωματικα επειδη σε δουλεψε καποιος γκομενος κι εμεινες στον ασσο τελικα, αν δεν ειχες ηδη ψυχοσωματικα, παθηση, η ενα σαθρο υποβαθρο για ολα αυτα.
2) για να πω μια εκφραση που λεει η μαμα μου "τι την μανα της γυρευε" κι αυτη με τον παντρεμενο;;;; να ασχολειται με υγιεις καταστασεις για να εχει υγεια και η ιδια,.
να φερεται σωστα και να μην σκαβει ξενους λακους γιατι μπορει να πεσει πρωτη...

----------


## Remedy

> Ακομα ειμαι στη δουλεια... Απ το πρωι ερωτολογα κ πηγαινοερχεται στο γραφειο μου!!! Υπαρχει μια συναδελφος που του κολλαει κ μου σπαει τα νευρα γιατι κ αυτος με τσατιζει μ αυτην κ μαλιστα μου το ειπε. Δεν αντεχωωωωωωω!!!!!





> Maira, συμπεριφέρσου σαν ώριμη γυναίκα, που σέβεται τον εαυτό της. Δεν είσαι παιδί να αναρωτιέσαι τι θα κάνεις και τι δεν θα κάνεις ή να στηρίζεσαι στην άποψη ξένων....* Πάρε μια απόφαση και υποστήριξε την! Θέλεις να κάτσεις και να φυτοζωείς; Κάτσε! Θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις επιτέλους να ζήσεις; Βάλε στο μυαλό σου, ότι θα γίνει με το δύσκολο τρόπο... σήκωσε τα μανίκια και ξεκίνα! Έχεις καταλάβει ότι παρουσιάζεις τάσεις εξάρτησεις από "γκόμενο", από την οικογένεια σου.... Xρειάζεσαι να μάθεις να παίρνεις αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό σου*!


μαιρα, προσεξε με λιγο.
αυτο ακριβως που λεει η ερις και εχουμε πει και τοσοι προηγουμενως ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να γινει.
να παρεις μια αποφαση και να την στηριξεις.
ειτε απο την μια ειτε απο την αλλη πλευρα.

δεν εχει καμια σημασια το επιμερους.
εσυ τωρα μας λες για το επιμερους, αλλα ειναι ασημαντο σε διαβεβαιω.
αυτα που καθεσαι και περιγραφεις ειναι ακριβως αυτα πουε ιπαμε οτι συμβαινουν.
δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ποσα τηλ θα κανει πριν πηδηξει, ποσο ασχημα θα σε αδειασει μολις πηδηξει κι αν θα σε ξαναψαξει οταν θα εχει αγαμιες παλι.
σημασια εχει οτι αυτο γινεται συνεχως. 
τι νοημα εχει να μας λες οτι σημερα σε ψαχνει κλπ, οπως καναμε στο σχολειο "με κοιταξε κι εκνα οτι δεν βλεπω, αλλα νομιζω οτι με ειδε οταν τα ελεγα στο αυτι της τιτικας. με καταλαβε γμτ. αυριο θα κανω παλι οτι δεν τρεχει τπτ και βλεπουμε".
ΑΥΤΟ ακριβως που κανεις τωρα , ηδη σε κραταει στην αρρωστημενη κατασταση.
ειναι το ναρκωτικο σου οχι μονο αυτος αλλα κι ολη αυτη η κλαψα οταν σε φτυνει, οταν αδιαφορει, η πρεζα που παιρνεις οταν καποτε τον δεις και μετα παλι απ την α ρχη.
επειδη δεν τον εχεις, εχει γινει πλεον ναρκωτικο σου να συζητας ολες αυτες τις λεπτομερειες που καθολου δεν προχωρανε το θεμα σου ομως!! κανεις κυκλους κυνηγωντας την ουρα σου!
προφανως εχουν κουραστει πολλες φιλες σου να σου τα λενε και να τα ακουνε και τωρα βρηκες εμας.
μιλα οσο θες. λεγε οτι θελεις.
αλλα κανεις μια τρυπα στο νερο, αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι καποιο βημα να συζηταμε τι σου ειπε, τι μην εστειλε κλπ.
δεν εχει καμια σημασια σημασια εχει ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.
ναι ξερουμε, θα σε κυνηγαει μεχρι να πηδηξει. ΚΑΙ???
την γυναικα του δεν την αφηνει και μαλλον ουτε αυτη τον αφηνει.
τι θα γινει τωρα? θα παιζουμε τις κουμπαρες?
κατσε σκεψου και παρε οριστικη αποφση.

----------


## marouli66

> κοριτσι του απριλη, αυτη η ιστορια αν και επαναλαμβανεται σε διαφορες μορφες, ειναι καλο case study τυπου "ποιος ειναι ο θυτης τινος, ποιο το θυμα, και ποιος ξυνεται στη γκλιτσα του τσοπανη"...
> η ξαδερφη μακαρι να γινει καλα το συντομοτερο, ΑΛΛΑ 1) δεν παθαινεις ψυχοσωματικα επειδη σε δουλεψε καποιος γκομενος κι εμεινες στον ασσο τελικα, αν δεν ειχες ηδη ψυχοσωματικα, παθηση, η ενα σαθρο υποβαθρο για ολα αυτα.
> 2) για να πω μια εκφραση που λεει η μαμα μου "τι την μανα της γυρευε" κι αυτη με τον παντρεμενο;;;; να ασχολειται με υγιεις καταστασεις για να εχει υγεια και η ιδια,.
> να φερεται σωστα και να μην σκαβει ξενους λακους γιατι μπορει να πεσει πρωτη...


μα ολα τα ψυχοσωματικα που παθαινουμε δεν φταιει ενα συγκεκριμενο προσωπο αλλα ενα κενο που μας εχει δημιουργηθει πιθανοτατα απο την παιδικη ηλικια

----------


## Maira

> Maira, συμπεριφέρσου σαν ώριμη γυναίκα, που σέβεται τον εαυτό της. Δεν είσαι παιδί να αναρωτιέσαι τι θα κάνεις και τι δεν θα κάνεις ή να στηρίζεσαι στην άποψη ξένων.... Πάρε μια απόφαση και υποστήριξε την! Θέλεις να κάτσεις και να φυτοζωείς; Κάτσε! Θέλεις να ξεκινήσεις επιτέλους να ζήσεις; Βάλε στο μυαλό σου, ότι θα γίνει με το δύσκολο τρόπο... σήκωσε τα μανίκια και ξεκίνα! Έχεις καταλάβει ότι παρουσιάζεις τάσεις εξάρτησεις από "γκόμενο", από την οικογένεια σου.... Xρειάζεσαι να μάθεις να παίρνεις αποφάσεις για τον εαυτό σου!


Το ξερω εχω τασεις εξαρτησης! Δεν μπορω να παρω μια αποφαση μονη μου! Κ σιγουρα ειμαι εξαρτημενη απ αυτον! Απολυτα! Αποφασεις για τον εαυτο μου δεν εχω παρει ποτε! Ακομα κ για ενα ρουχο ν αγορασω ρωταω τη γνωμη της μαμας η της φιλης. Γι αυτο εμεινα ετσι 7 χρονια!

----------


## elisabet

Έριξα μια ματιά στις ομολογουμένως πολλές σελίδες που έχουν γραφτεί, δεν έχει νόημα νομίζω να σου πω και εγώ οτι πρέπει να φύγεις ΧΘΕΣ από αυτή την κατάσταση και οτι είναι καθαρά στο χέρι σου να επιλέξεις πως θες την ζωή σου από δω και στο εξής.

Θα μείνω σε κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση διαβάζοντας τα μνμ που ανταλλάξατε. Παρατήρησα λοιπόν οτι ενώ θα μπορούσες να βρεις χίλιες δικαιολογίες για να τον αποφύγεις (βασικά καμιά δικαιολογία δεν χρειαζόταν αν είχες όντως αποφασίσει πως θες τον αποφύγεις), εσύ επέλεξες να του πεις πως είσαι άρρωστη. Και στην συνέχεια χάρηκες κι άρχισες να ελπίζεις πάλι ότι εκείνος δείχνει ενδιαφέρον και νοιάζεται για σένα και θέλει να σε πάει στον γιατρό κτλ κτλ Το ίδιο ακριβώς έκανε κι εκείνος από την πλευρά του που στο έριξε στο παράπονο κι ότι τον πονάει η καρδιά του. Δεν σε χειραγωγεί απλώς. Και οι δύο προσπαθείτε να χειραγωγήσετε συνεχώς ο ένας τον άλλον με έναν τρόπο αρρωστημένο απλά εκείνος το κάνει από θέση ισχύος. Εκείνος χρησιμοποιεί την εμφάνιση του, την ανάγκη σου να έχεις κάποιον απεγνωσμένα έστω κι αν παίρνεις το απόλυτο τίποτα από εκείνον, κι εσύ χρησιμοποιείς την λύπηση. Προσπαθείς απεγνωσμένα να τον κάνεις να σε λυπηθεί - και το καταφέρνεις σε ένα βαθμό- και τελικά έχεις καταλήξει να λυπάσαι και εσύ τον εαυτό σου χάνοντας κάθε ίχνος αξιοπρέπειας.
Το φάση βρε κοπέλα μου; Είσαι νέα ακόμα, μια χαρά λες από εμφάνιση, υγιής, δουλεύεις, και κάθεσαι και μας λες οτι αν δεν σε πάρει εκείνος δεν θα χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο σου; Ποιος είναι ο στόχος να σε λυπηθούμε και εμείς; Έχεις καταλάβει οτι τρέφεις όλη αυτή την αρρωστημένη κατάσταση που ζεις μέσω της λύπησης και της κακομοιριάς; Στο χέρι σου είναι να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο σου όσο θες. Ζωή δεν έχεις εκτός από τον γαμίκουλα; Φίλους δεν έχεις; Ενδιαφέροντα; Κι αν δεν έχεις σήκω και φτιάξτα όλα απ΄την αρχή! 

Προσωπικά δεν θα σου κάνω την χάρη να σε λυπηθώ. Δεν νομίζω πως θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό. Δεν είσαι ούτε η πρώτη ούτε η τελευταία που ερωτεύτηκε τον λάθος άνθρωπο, το να μένεις εκεί τόσα χρόνια όμως είναι επιλογή σου και μόνο. Αν έχεις αποφασίσει πως δεν μπορείς να ξεκόψεις και δεν μπορείς να του πεις ευθέως το τέλος, είσαι άξια της μοίρας σου. Συνέχισε να μένεις εκεί, για να μένεις καλά περνάς. Αν θες να ξαναφτιάξεις την ζωή σου δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε στρατηγικές, ούτε δικαιολογίες, ούτε τίποτα. Μπορείς να του πεις απλά "δεν θέλω να σε ξαναδώ", να διαγράψεις τηλέφωνα, σοσιαλ κτλ και να εξαφανιστείς μέχρι να ξαναβρείς τον εαυτό σου. Γιατί τώρα εαυτό δεν έχεις. Αν δεν μπορείς να τα κάνεις αυτά, τότε συνέχισε ο, τι έκανες και μέχρι τώρα και κάτσε να μετράς χρόνια που θα σε φτύνει ο άλλος.

----------


## Maira

> Maira καλησπέρα
> Από όσα γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι περισσότερο φοβάσαι μήπως μείνεις μόνη (ουσιαστικά είσαι!), παρά το ότι δεν θα υπάρχει αυτός στη ζωή σου (που ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει!). Αυτός κοπέλα μου έχει γυναίκα, έχει παιδί, έχει ζωή. Αν ήθελε να χωρίσει θα το είχε κάνει ήδη, μην τρέφεις αυταπάτες. Είχα μια ξαδέρφη που τα είχε με τον υπεύθυνο της 5 χρόνια. Αυτός δεν είχε παιδιά αλλά όλα όσα είχε ήταν της γυναίκας του (σπίτια, φροντιστήρια, αμάξι), αυτός μια δουλίτσα είχε, και το έπαιζε καμπόσος. 5 χρόνια τράβηξε τα πάνδεινα (τα ζητούσε ο οργανισμός της). Όλο υποσχέσεις οτι θα χώριζε. Η γυναίκα του τα ήξερε όλα! Τους είχε δει, μηνύματα τα πάντα είχε δει. Ο άλλος όμως ήταν τόσο κότα που έσκυψε το κεφάλι και την φλόμωσε στα ψέματα οτι είναι μια τρελή που τον κυνηγαει! Η γυναίκα του τον πίστεψε. Η ξαδέρφη μου αρρώςτησε βαριά (επαθε ψυχοσωματικά και έμεινε έγκλειστη δυο χρόνια). Εχουν περάσει 10 χρόνια κι ακόμα ταλαιπωρείται. Δεν αξίζει κοπέλα μου. Φιλικά στο γραφω, τόλμα! Η ζωή είναι εκεί εξω! Δεν πειραζει αν δε χτυπησει το κινητό και μια βδομάδα. Αξία εχει η ζωή σου! Μην τα παρατάς. Υπάρχουν τόσο καλά παιδιά εκεί εξω. Κι εγώ σε περίεργη φάση είμαι αλλά οργανώνω τις σκέψεις μου όσο μπορώ για να μην κάνω βλακείες. Για σένα να νοιάζεσαι! Αυτός μια χαρά περνάει, διπλό ταμπλό και όλα καλά, αλλά...7 χρόνια;;;; Για πολλά χαστούκια είναι!


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τα ιδια εχει πει κ για μενα στη γυναικα του οτι δεν τον αφηνω ησυχο η τρελη. Φοβαμαι τη μοναξια σιγουρα. Αν δεν τον εβλεπα θα το παλευα. Τον βλεπω στη δουλεια κ με ταραζει. Δεν θελω να παρι με αλλη. Μου κανει αντιποινα με αλλες. Δεν μπορω να τον πολεμησω

----------


## Maira

> κοριτσι του απριλη, αυτη η ιστορια αν και επαναλαμβανεται σε διαφορες μορφες, ειναι καλο case study τυπου "ποιος ειναι ο θυτης τινος, ποιο το θυμα, και ποιος ξυνεται στη γκλιτσα του τσοπανη"...
> η ξαδερφη μακαρι να γινει καλα το συντομοτερο, ΑΛΛΑ 1) δεν παθαινεις ψυχοσωματικα επειδη σε δουλεψε καποιος γκομενος κι εμεινες στον ασσο τελικα, αν δεν ειχες ηδη ψυχοσωματικα, παθηση, η ενα σαθρο υποβαθρο για ολα αυτα.
> 2) για να πω μια εκφραση που λεει η μαμα μου "τι την μανα της γυρευε" κι αυτη με τον παντρεμενο;;;; να ασχολειται με υγιεις καταστασεις για να εχει υγεια και η ιδια,.
> να φερεται σωστα και να μην σκαβει ξενους λακους γιατι μπορει να πεσει πρωτη...


Δεν επιλλεγει η καρδια ποιον θα ερωτευτει. Κ υστερα ηταν σε διασταση. Ετσι τον γνωρισα κ ετσι ηξεραν ολοι γυρω του. Ειναι αρκετα εμφανισημις κ ξερει τι να πει για να ριξει μια γυναικα.

----------


## AprilGirl

> κοριτσι του απριλη, αυτη η ιστορια αν και επαναλαμβανεται σε διαφορες μορφες, ειναι καλο case study τυπου "ποιος ειναι ο θυτης τινος, ποιο το θυμα, και ποιος ξυνεται στη γκλιτσα του τσοπανη"...
> η ξαδερφη μακαρι να γινει καλα το συντομοτερο, ΑΛΛΑ 1) δεν παθαινεις ψυχοσωματικα επειδη σε δουλεψε καποιος γκομενος κι εμεινες στον ασσο τελικα, αν δεν ειχες ηδη ψυχοσωματικα, παθηση, η ενα σαθρο υποβαθρο για ολα αυτα.
> 2) για να πω μια εκφραση που λεει η μαμα μου "τι την μανα της γυρευε" κι αυτη με τον παντρεμενο;;;; να ασχολειται με υγιεις καταστασεις για να εχει υγεια και η ιδια,.
> να φερεται σωστα και να μην σκαβει ξενους λακους γιατι μπορει να πεσει πρωτη...


Remedy η ξαδερφη μου δεν είχε κανένα υπόβαθρο για να πάθει ψυχοσωματικά, όμως όταν την παράτησε με τον χειρότερο τρόπο, έπαθε σοκ η κοπέλα. Δεν μπορουσε να το διαχειριστεί με τίποτα. Έχουν περάσει πάνω απο 10 χρόνια, είναι σε μια άλλη σχεση τα σημάδια υπάρχουν όμως, σε σώμα και ψυχή. Έχεις δίκιο, δεν πρέπει να σκάβουμε λάκκους άλλων γιατί το πιθανότερο είναι πως θα πέσουμε εμείς μέσα. Μοιάζει πολύ με την κατάσταση της κοπέλας εδώ, διαβάζω τα μηνύματά της και οι απαντήσεις είναι σαν αυτες που μου εδινε η ξαδερφη μου. Ακόμα και όσα κάνει με τις... συναδέλφους, ακόμα κι αυτά έκανε το τέρας και της έλεγε: γιατι δε θες να παιξουμε ολοι μαζί; (!!!!). Φαίνονται οι ψεύτες και οι υποκριτές από μίλια!

----------


## Maira

> μαιρα, προσεξε με λιγο.
> αυτο ακριβως που λεει η ερις και εχουμε πει και τοσοι προηγουμενως ειναι αυτο που πρεπει να γινει.
> να παρεις μια αποφαση και να την στηριξεις.
> ειτε απο την μια ειτε απο την αλλη πλευρα.
> 
> δεν εχει καμια σημασια το επιμερους.
> εσυ τωρα μας λες για το επιμερους, αλλα ειναι ασημαντο σε διαβεβαιω.
> αυτα που καθεσαι και περιγραφεις ειναι ακριβως αυτα πουε ιπαμε οτι συμβαινουν.
> δεν εχει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ποσα τηλ θα κανει πριν πηδηξει, ποσο ασχημα θα σε αδειασει μολις πηδηξει κι αν θα σε ξαναψαξει οταν θα εχει αγαμιες παλι.
> ...


Εχεις δικιο. Η ζωη μου κανει τον ιδιο κυκλο ξανα κ ξανα. Ιδιες καταστασεις ιδια λογια. Του το χω πει αυτο κ λεει δε μπορει ν αλλαξει κατι. Εχει ξεκαθαρισει πλεον τη θεση του. Εγω τρεφω ελπιδες απο μονη μου!! Γιατι περασαν 7 χρονια! Πως να αρχισω τωρα απ το μηδεν?? Ποιον να εμπιστευτω??? Θα ναι καλυτερος??

----------


## AprilGirl

Ναι.... μόνο που δεν του αρκεί μία!!!! Υποκριτικό! Η ομορφιά φεύγει, αλλά η υποκρισία, το ψέμα, το θράσσος και ολη η στάση στην ζωή...μένουν!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οτι δε μπορεις να πολεμησεις του δινεσαι και αν σε πεοραζει που παει με αλλη θα κανεις και εσυ το ιδιο δυο αυτος δυο και εσυ

----------


## AprilGirl

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τα ιδια εχει πει κ για μενα στη γυναικα του οτι δεν τον αφηνω ησυχο η τρελη. Φοβαμαι τη μοναξια σιγουρα. Αν δεν τον εβλεπα θα το παλευα. Τον βλεπω στη δουλεια κ με ταραζει. Δεν θελω να παρι με αλλη. Μου κανει αντιποινα με αλλες. Δεν μπορω να τον πολεμησω


Δε χρειάζεται να τον πολεμήσεις. ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕ τον εντελώς! Σου μιλάει; απ'την άλλη το κεφάλι εσυ. Σε πολιορκεί απο κοντά; Απάντησε του οτι γνωρισες κάποιον και δε γουστάρεις μπλεξίματα. Σε παίρνει τηλέφωνα; Μην απαντάς, βγάλε φωτογραφίες τις κλήσεις, στείλτες σε μηνυμα και γραψε του : αν με ξαναενοχλήσεις θα σταλούν στη γυναίκα σου.
Και θα σου πω εγω τι θα κάνει η κοτούλα. Που τολμά να το παίζει σε διπλό ταμπλό 7 χρόνια! Μέσα απο την ασφάλεια μιας σχέσης ξέρουμε όλοι να εχουμε θράσσος. Του αξίζει να μείνει μόνος του. Να τον βλέπεις στην δουλειά και να τον φτυνεις. Να τον κάνεις ρόμπα σε όλους να σου πω εγώ πως θα τρέχει (οχι σε σένα!!!!, αυτό δεν το θες, γιατί και σε σένα τα ίδια θα κάνει,) μην αυταπατάσαι. 
Ξεκίνα και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σιγα μη τον αγνοησει

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

απλα μη εισαι το κοροιδο αυτος να εχει αλλη και εσυ να λες ειμαι λογοδοσμενη με αντρα ξυπνα θαναση

----------


## Maira

Το ξερω πως σας εχω κουρασει. Το ξερω πως ειναι πολλες οι σελιδες αλλα ξερω οτι θα γεμισω κ αλλες!!! Αντεχετε??? Η κολλητη μου κ η μαμα μου εχουν βαρεθει να λενε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια. Βεβαια επειδη με ξερουν που τα λενε πιο "γλυκα". Καλα κανετε κ μου τα χωνετε μπας κ ξυπνησω. Στο χερι μου ειναι ναι. Αλλα αν αυτο το χερι εχει μαθει να κραταει παντα ενα αλλο για να προχωραει?? Διαβαζω ξανα κ ξανα οτι γραφεται. Συμφωνω με οτι λετε. Προσπαθω... γιατι θελω να ζησω. Γιατι εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου κ δε χαιρομαι με τιποτα. Προτιμω να μενω μεσα ξαπλωμενη. Περισυ περασα ολο το καλοκαιρι μεσα. Ουτε μπανια ουτε τιποτα. Φετος ειπα δε θα το ξανα ζησω αυτο. Κ προσπαθω... αλλα ξαναζω παλι τα ιδια να περιμενω ποτε μπορει εκεινος. Να με δει εστω για 10 λεπτα μεσ τα αυτοκινητο κ εγω να νοιωθω οτι ημουν στο ακριβοτερο ξενοδοχειο! Εχει τυχει να τον πατει τηλ η γυναικα του κ να μ αφησει μονη μες την ερημια να γυριζω πισω σπιτι. Κ αλλα πολλα...

----------


## AprilGirl

> Το ξερω πως σας εχω κουρασει. Το ξερω πως ειναι πολλες οι σελιδες αλλα ξερω οτι θα γεμισω κ αλλες!!! Αντεχετε??? Η κολλητη μου κ η μαμα μου εχουν βαρεθει να λενε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια. Βεβαια επειδη με ξερουν που τα λενε πιο "γλυκα". Καλα κανετε κ μου τα χωνετε μπας κ ξυπνησω. Στο χερι μου ειναι ναι. Αλλα αν αυτο το χερι εχει μαθει να κραταει παντα ενα αλλο για να προχωραει?? Διαβαζω ξανα κ ξανα οτι γραφεται. Συμφωνω με οτι λετε. Προσπαθω... γιατι θελω να ζησω. Γιατι εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου κ δε χαιρομαι με τιποτα. Προτιμω να μενω μεσα ξαπλωμενη. Περισυ περασα ολο το καλοκαιρι μεσα. Ουτε μπανια ουτε τιποτα. Φετος ειπα δε θα το ξανα ζησω αυτο. Κ προσπαθω... αλλα ξαναζω παλι τα ιδια να περιμενω ποτε μπορει εκεινος. Να με δει εστω για 10 λεπτα μεσ τα αυτοκινητο κ εγω να νοιωθω οτι ημουν στο ακριβοτερο ξενοδοχειο! Εχει τυχει να τον πατει τηλ η γυναικα του κ να μ αφησει μονη μες την ερημια να γυριζω πισω σπιτι. Κ αλλα πολλα...


Γλυκειά Maira, όποιος κουραζεται μπορεί κάλλιστα να μην ασχολείται με τα φόρουμς. Εσύ μπήκες να πεις το θέμα σου, και όσες φορές κι αν τα έχεις ακούσει, θα τα ξανακούσεις και αφού δε βαρέθηκες εσύ όλα αυτά που τραβάς, γιατί να βαρεθούμε εμείς; Αν μπορεί να βγεί εστω το παραμικρό απο εδώ, αυτό θα είναι εξέλιξη. Απο ότι εχω καταλάβει είσαι νέο κορίτσι, δεν δύναται να μην ζεις την ζωή σου! Πρέπει να βγεις έξω, να γνωρίσεις κόσμο, να γελάσεις, να αναπνεύσεις! Πώς θα γνωρίσεις τον έρωτα της ζωής σου; κλεισμένη στο σπίτι;; Ποτέ! Πάρε την κολλητή σου και πηγαίνετε για μπάνιο! Ο ερωτας θα έρθει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, και δεν θα σε ρωτήσει! Σε άφησε στην ερημιά να γυρίσεις μόνη! Αυτός είναι η ντροπή των αντρών! Απομυθοποίησέ τον!!!!! ;)

----------


## marouli66

εδω θα ειμαστε και εμεις ακουραστες.....και θα χαρουμε ιδιαιτερα να σε δουμε να ξεμπλεξεις

----------


## elis

Τι να κανουμε δουλευουμε απο εφτα χρονων εφτα χρονων εγω συνενοουμουν με τριανταρηδεσ εσυ επαιζεσ στρατιωτακια

----------


## Remedy

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τα ιδια εχει πει κ για μενα στη γυναικα του οτι δεν τον αφηνω ησυχο η τρελη. Φοβαμαι τη μοναξια σιγουρα. Αν δεν τον εβλεπα θα το παλευα. Τον βλεπω στη δουλεια κ με ταραζει. Δεν θελω να παρι με αλλη. Μου κανει αντιποινα με αλλες. Δεν μπορω να τον πολεμησω


και ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν παει ηδη με αλλες??
βλεποντας τον καθε δεκα μερες για 10 λεπτα, νομιζεις οτι ξερεις τι κανει τον υπολοιπο χρονο? σιγα μην νταντευει το παιδι του και σιγα μην σου δωσει λογαριασμο. σου λεει ακτι σαχλαμαρες για ψαρεματα και για μπανακια με το παιδι του. σιγα μην ειναι αληθεια.
εγω ειμαι βεβαιη οτι τοσο θρασσυς τυπος, οποιαδηποτε και να του κατσει, την πηδαει. γιατι να μην το κανει? ερωτευμενος δεν ειναι, ειναι φανερο. 10 λεπτα εσενα, 10 την αλλη, περναει ο καιρος.
σου χει κανει και ξεκαθαρισμα οτι δεν προκειται να υπαρξει καμια συνεχεια μεταξυ σας, και δεν σου εχει καμια υποχρεωση πλεον. σε λιγο θα σου λεει κι οτι ειναι απολυτα ενταξει με σενα, και τυπικα ειναι, ξερεις.
αυτος ειπε, δεν χωριζω τελικα, γιατι ποναει ο κωλος μου. αν σ αρεσει κατσε να κανεις την ρεζερβα, αν δεν σ αρεσει, δεν εχει κατι αλλο για σενα.
κι εσυ, εκατσες.
ε τι αλλο να κανει για να σου πει οτι ηταν ενταξει μαζι σου>?

τωρα δεν ξερω ποσες προθυμες υπαρχουν για καποιον που δεν εχει να σου προσφερει τπτ γιατι ειναι παντρεμενος. οχι και πολλες που να βλεπονται, σιγουρα...

----------


## Remedy

> Εχεις δικιο. Η ζωη μου κανει τον ιδιο κυκλο ξανα κ ξανα. Ιδιες καταστασεις ιδια λογια. Του το χω πει αυτο κ λεει δε μπορει ν αλλαξει κατι. Εχει ξεκαθαρισει πλεον τη θεση του. Εγω τρεφω ελπιδες απο μονη μου!! Γιατι περασαν 7 χρονια! Πως να αρχισω τωρα απ το μηδεν?? Ποιον να εμπιστευτω??? Θα ναι καλυτερος??


δεν εισαι ελευθερη για να βρεθει καλυτερος.
οσο εισαι ετσι, μονο τπτ παντρεμενοι θα στην πεφτουν.
πως να σε εμπιστευτουν οταν τρεχεις πισω απο τον παντρεμενο και τον παρακαλας?
πρεπει να ανακτησεις την ελευθερια σου και την αξιοπρεπεια σου για να εχεις ελπιδες για μια καλη σχεση.

----------


## AprilGirl

> ε τι αλλο να κανει για να σου πει οτι ηταν ενταξει μαζι σου>?
> 
> τωρα δεν ξερω ποσες προθυμες υπαρχουν για καποιον που δεν εχει να σου προσφερει τπτ γιατι ειναι παντρεμενος. οχι και πολλες που να βλεπονται, σιγουρα...


Σκληρό αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## Maira

Παει κ η σημερινη μερα. Μετραμε 2 μερες που δεν εκανα αυτο που ηθελε. Πηγα γυμναστηριο κ περασε απο εκει με ρωτησε τι ωρα θα τελειωσω να βρεθουμε του δωσα ψευτικη ωρα γνωριζοντας τι ωρα πρεπει να ειναι σπιτι. Μου κανε κ ζηλιες καλα για τους τυπους που γυμναζονταν. Μου στελνει μηνυμα οτι ειναι ετοιμος κ με περιμενει εγω καθηστερισα επιτηδες. Με παιρνει μετα απο μιση ωρα κ λεω τωρα τελειωσα κ μου λεει αργησες επρεπε να ησουν εδω. Ξερετε ποση ωρα ειχε σημερα για μενα? Μιση ωριτσα! Τωρα παμε να δουμε αυριο πως θα ξεφυγουμε...

----------


## kalkal

> Παει κ η σημερινη μερα. Μετραμε 2 μερες που δεν εκανα αυτο που ηθελε. Πηγα γυμναστηριο κ περασε απο εκει με ρωτησε τι ωρα θα τελειωσω να βρεθουμε του δωσα ψευτικη ωρα γνωριζοντας τι ωρα πρεπει να ειναι σπιτι. Μου κανε κ ζηλιες καλα για τους τυπους που γυμναζονταν. Μου στελνει μηνυμα οτι ειναι ετοιμος κ με περιμενει εγω καθηστερισα επιτηδες. Με παιρνει μετα απο μιση ωρα κ λεω τωρα τελειωσα κ μου λεει αργησες επρεπε να ησουν εδω. Ξερετε ποση ωρα ειχε σημερα για μενα? Μιση ωριτσα! Τωρα παμε να δουμε αυριο πως θα ξεφυγουμε...


Μπράβο. Καλά έκανες. Οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση..είτε συναισθηματική είτε από ουσίες χρειάζεται χρόνο. Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρομάζει;;; Ότι θα είσαι μόνη σου;;; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως τον αγαπάς;; Δεν θεωρείς πως αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο;;; Έχεις άσχημα συναισθήματα για αυτόν;;; Ή όχι;;; 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Maira

> Μπράβο. Καλά έκανες. Οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση..είτε συναισθηματική είτε από ουσίες χρειάζεται χρόνο. Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρομάζει;;; Ότι θα είσαι μόνη σου;;; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως τον αγαπάς;; Δεν θεωρείς πως αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο;;; Έχεις άσχημα συναισθήματα για αυτόν;;; Ή όχι;;; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι σιγουρα το να μεινω μονη κ τον να τον δω η να μαθω οτι εχει αλλη! Τον αγαπω κ οταν τον βλεπω λιωνω! Πιστευω οτι αξιζω κατι καλυτερο αλλα κ αν δε το βρω ποτε??!! Τα συναισθηματα μου γι αυτον ποτε ειναι καλα κ ποτε ασχημα αναλογα σε πια κατασταση ειμαι. Εχω νοιωσει κ υπερβολικο μισος γι αυτον οπως κ υπερβολικο παθος! Ποτε ομως αδιαφορια...

----------


## Maira

> Μπράβο. Καλά έκανες. Οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση..είτε συναισθηματική είτε από ουσίες χρειάζεται χρόνο. Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρομάζει;;; Ότι θα είσαι μόνη σου;;; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως τον αγαπάς;; Δεν θεωρείς πως αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο;;; Έχεις άσχημα συναισθήματα για αυτόν;;; Ή όχι;;; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι σιγουρα το να μεινω μονη κ τον να τον δω η να μαθω οτι εχει αλλη! Τον αγαπω κ οταν τον βλεπω λιωνω! Πιστευω οτι αξιζω κατι καλυτερο αλλα κ αν δε το βρω ποτε??!! Τα συναισθηματα μου γι αυτον ποτε ειναι καλα κ ποτε ασχημα αναλογα σε πια κατασταση ειμαι. Εχω νοιωσει κ υπερβολικο μισος γι αυτον οπως κ υπερβολικο παθος! Ποτε ομως αδιαφορια...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι σιγουρα το να μεινω μονη κ τον να τον δω η να μαθω οτι εχει αλλη! Τον αγαπω κ οταν τον βλεπω λιωνω! Πιστευω οτι αξιζω κατι καλυτερο αλλα κ αν δε το βρω ποτε??!! Τα συναισθηματα μου γι αυτον ποτε ειναι καλα κ ποτε ασχημα αναλογα σε πια κατασταση ειμαι. Εχω νοιωσει κ υπερβολικο μισος γι αυτον οπως κ υπερβολικο παθος! Ποτε ομως αδιαφορια...


Θα το βρεις,αρκεί να το πιστέψεις,να το θες,και να το προσπαθήσεις.

----------


## kalkal

> Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι σιγουρα το να μεινω μονη κ τον να τον δω η να μαθω οτι εχει αλλη! Τον αγαπω κ οταν τον βλεπω λιωνω! Πιστευω οτι αξιζω κατι καλυτερο αλλα κ αν δε το βρω ποτε??!! Τα συναισθηματα μου γι αυτον ποτε ειναι καλα κ ποτε ασχημα αναλογα σε πια κατασταση ειμαι. Εχω νοιωσει κ υπερβολικο μισος γι αυτον οπως κ υπερβολικο παθος! Ποτε ομως αδιαφορια...


Θα το βρεις. Έχω περάσει από τέτοια φάση.Η μόνη λύση ήταν να αδιαφορησω και να εστιάσω σε μένα. Θέλει χρόνο. Αλλά μετά ήταν καλύτερα. Μα τον βλέπεις με άλλη. Δεν νομίζω πως δεν έχει σχέσεις με τη γυναίκα του. Έχει..!! Θα βρεις τον ευατο σου. Θέλει χρόνο και θα απολαμβάνεις το να είσαι και κάποιες στιγμές μόνη σου. Αν και τώρα μόνη σου είσαι. Κάνε χώρο για να έρθει το καλύτερο. Ξεκινά κάτι..κάποιο χόμπυ ίσως για να έρθεις σε επαφή με καινούριο κόσμο. Όχι για να βρεις κάτι καλύτερο..όχι με αυτό το σκοπό. .για να κάνεις κάτι για εσένα. Παίξε ένα ρόλο όσο κι αν σε πονάει..θα πέφτεις..αλλά θα σηκώνεσαι. !! Και να τον δεις με άλλη ( εκτός της γυναίκας του)να τον λυπάσαι. Νομίζεις πως είναι ευτυχισμένος;;; Ξέρεις τι πόνο έχει αυτός;;; Ένας διαλυμένος άνθρωπος είναι...! Και επειδή δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί αυτό που είναι κοιτάζει πως θα κυλήσει και άλλους στο βούρκο..! Μόνος του θα είναι σε λίγα χρόνια. Δεν έχει ψυχη...!!! Δυστυχισμένος είναι και θα είναι. Δεν μπορεί να είναι καλά και να παίρνει ικανοποίηση από το δικό σου πόνο...δεν μπορεί να είναι καλά και αν παίρνει ευχαρίστηση όταν σε μειώνει σαν άνθρωπο και σαν γυναίκα..! Εστιασε σε σενα. 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Αν το παρεις αποφαση, κατα τη γνωμη μου εχεις μελλον ακομα αλλα δεν πειραζει, κρατα μακρια απο αλκοολ και καψουροτραγουδα.
Θα σου πω κατι 100% σιγουρο και απλως οπως θα το διαβαζεις φαντασου το με τη χροια της φωνης του:
«Κοιτα το *******κι που θελει να μου σηκωσει και κεφαλι, θα σε κανω εγω αλογο μαλακισμενο»

Καλου κακου ετοιμασου ψυχολογικα για τυχον απειλες αυτοκτονιας κτλ, απλα οτι σου λεει μολις κλεινει το τηλ γελαει

----------


## Έρις

> Εχεις δικιο. Η ζωη μου κανει τον ιδιο κυκλο ξανα κ ξανα. Ιδιες καταστασεις ιδια λογια. Του το χω πει αυτο κ λεει δε μπορει ν αλλαξει κατι. Εχει ξεκαθαρισει πλεον τη θεση του. Εγω τρεφω ελπιδες απο μονη μου!! Γιατι περασαν 7 χρονια! Πως να αρχισω τωρα απ το μηδεν?? Ποιον να εμπιστευτω??? Θα ναι καλυτερος??



Να εμπιστευτείς τον εαυτό σου, η ζωή μιας γυναίκας δεν είναι απαραίτητο να περιστρέφεται γύρω από έναν άντρα. Υπάρχουν τόσα πράγματα στη ζωή για να ασχοληθείς κι εσύ αφήνεις απλώς τη ζωή σου να περνάει..... 
....Κι όσο για τον έρωτα, όταν θα ρθει η στιγμή να έρθει, θα ρθει.... Σε αυτή τη φάση δεν σου ανήκει ούτε ο εαυτός σου...

----------


## marouli66

> Μπράβο. Καλά έκανες. Οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση..είτε συναισθηματική είτε από ουσίες χρειάζεται χρόνο. Έχεις βρει τι είναι αυτό που σε τρομάζει;;; Ότι θα είσαι μόνη σου;;; Γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως τον αγαπάς;; Δεν θεωρείς πως αξίζεις κάτι καλύτερο;;; Έχεις άσχημα συναισθήματα για αυτόν;;; Ή όχι;;; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


κοριτσι μου ειναι ολοφανερο χωρις να ειμαι ψυχολογος οτι αυτος της καλυπτει το κενο της μοναξιας.......ζει σε μια ψευδαισθηση και οταν το παρει αποφαση θα ξυπνησει και θα ζησει οπως πραγματικα της αξιζει.......

----------


## marouli66

> Αυτο που με τρομαζει ειναι σιγουρα το να μεινω μονη κ τον να τον δω η να μαθω οτι εχει αλλη! Τον αγαπω κ οταν τον βλεπω λιωνω! Πιστευω οτι αξιζω κατι καλυτερο αλλα κ αν δε το βρω ποτε??!! Τα συναισθηματα μου γι αυτον ποτε ειναι καλα κ ποτε ασχημα αναλογα σε πια κατασταση ειμαι. Εχω νοιωσει κ υπερβολικο μισος γι αυτον οπως κ υπερβολικο παθος! Ποτε ομως αδιαφορια...


δεν γινεται να μην το βρεις ποτε ειναι ατοπο και επισης και μονη να μεινεις για ενα διαστημα τι πειραζει..ολες μειναμε ισα ισα θα εχεις και το μυαλο σου ησυχο απο μαλακες

----------


## marouli66

εσυ για να μην μεινεις μονη εισαι ικανη να δωσεις και την ψυχη σου

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάιρα πως πήγε σήμερα?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Μάιρα πως πήγε σήμερα?


Ε, για να μην εμφανίζεται μέχρι τώρα...

----------


## Maira

Πως να παει??? Ημουν χαλια!!! Τον ειδα κ ειμαι ακομα πιο χαλια!!!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πως να παει??? Ημουν χαλια!!! Τον ειδα κ ειμαι ακομα πιο χαλια!!!!!


Δεν ενέδωσες,έτσι?

----------


## Maira

Πιστευατε οτι θα αντεχα περισσοτερο??

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πιστευατε οτι θα αντεχα περισσοτερο??


Βρεθήκατε δηλαδή και εκτός δουλειάς?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Πιστευατε οτι θα αντεχα περισσοτερο??


Εγω οχι και στο ειπα εχεις μελλον και ταλαιπωρια ακομα. Φανηκε απο αυτα που εγραφες.

----------


## kalkal

> Πιστευατε οτι θα αντεχα περισσοτερο??


Θα μας πεις τι έγινε;;; Δεν είμαστε εδώ για να σε κρίνουμε. Ούτε για να στα "χώσουμε" . Για να βοηθήσουμε είμαστε εδώ. 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Maira

Βρεθηκαμε... δεν αντεξα....κ εζησα τα ιδια κ τα ιδια ξανα...Κ η γυναικα του παλι να παιρνει τηλ κ να πηγαινει οσο πιο μακρια να μην ακουω.. κ μετα να τρεχει να φυγει.. κ ουτε καν να στειλει να μαθει αν γυρισα καλα σπιτι... Ειμαι αξια της μοιρας μου... Ας προσεχα...

----------


## Delmember031219

Βασικά, εκτός και αν είδες με τα μάτια σου την οθόνη και την κλήση, παίζει και να μην τον παίρνει κάνεις και με αυτό τον γελοίο τρόπο να σε ξεφορτώνεται αφού πρώτα έκανε την δουλειά του. Έχεις πόλεμο με τον εαυτό σου. Αυτός, ξέρεις τι είναι και όλοι σου το λένε εδώ.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Πιστευατε οτι θα αντεχα περισσοτερο??


εγω το ηξερα απ οτι βλεπεις

----------


## kalkal

> Βρεθηκαμε... δεν αντεξα....κ εζησα τα ιδια κ τα ιδια ξανα...Κ η γυναικα του παλι να παιρνει τηλ κ να πηγαινει οσο πιο μακρια να μην ακουω.. κ μετα να τρεχει να φυγει.. κ ουτε καν να στειλει να μαθει αν γυρισα καλα σπιτι... Ειμαι αξια της μοιρας μου... Ας προσεχα...


Οκ. Ότι έγινε έγινε. Τι σκέφτεσαι αυτή τη στιγμή. Έχεις ωραία συναισθήματα για σένα;;; Για αυτόν;; Από εδώ και πέρα τι;;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kalkal

> εγω το ηξερα απ οτι βλεπεις


Το θέμα δεν είναι να να πούμε...στα έλεγα εγώ.. το θέμα είναι να βοηθήσουμε. 

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## marouli66

δεν πειραζει που ενεδωσες....διοτι ειδες οτι ειχαμε δικιο σε αυτα που σου λεγαμε και τωρα απο δω και περα μονη σου θα αρχισεις να τον σιχαινεσαι σιγα σιγα μεχρι να τον βαρεθεις τελειως και να του πεις ουστττ απο δωωωω

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ελα 0-1 σε εχει. Βαλε στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου οτι δε θα παει 0-5.
Θες μια συμβουλη; Μην τον παρεις τηλ ποτε ουτε να του στειλεις μνμ. Αν σε παιρνει σηκωσε το, ξαναδεστον αν θελει και προσπαθησε να μην του κατσεις. 
Μετα απο 5-6 τετοια πες του να δω για ποσο καιρο ακομα θα τρεχεις απο πισω μου. Μετα κατσε και απολαυσε.
Αφου τα θελει ο κολος του γλεντα τον εσυ οχι αυτος εσενα, εγω θα στα μαθω;
Μετα θα τον βαρεθεις

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Α και αν τσιλιμπουρδιζει με καμια αλλη μπροστα σου για να ζηλεψεις, πες του στ αυτι κανε οτι θες, πισω μου θα τρεχεις παλι.

----------


## Macgyver

Μερικοι ανθρωποι δεν βαζουν ποτε μυαλο , εχω τον κολλητο μου , 59 ετων, μια ζωη τα ιδια λαθη κανει ........και δεν ειναι χαζος , .........μεχρι κι εγω βαρεθηκα τις επιπολαιοτητες του ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το θέμα δεν είναι να να πούμε...στα έλεγα εγώ.. το θέμα είναι να βοηθήσουμε. 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


για να βοηθησεις καποιον πρεπει να πιστευει σε σενα το βασικοτερο αν δε πιστευει σε σενα κανεις δε μπορει να του αλαξει γνωμη

εξαρχης το ελεγα οτι αυτη θα ενδωσει και το παλευατε συνεχως μην ενδωσεις αντιστασου φυγε χωρις να σας απασχολει τι θα κανει πραγματικα η αν εχω δικιο

ΕΛΕΓΑ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ αν το προσεξατε (ξερω οτι ο τροπος μου δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο) οτι αυτη δε θα ειναι το κοροιδο που θα δηλωνει δευσμευμενη ενω αυτος θα εχει και αλλη παραληλα γιατι το δικαιο θα ηταν να κανει και αυτη το ιδιο

εκτος αν αυτη θελει να δηλωνει οτι εχει αντρα και αυτος να κανει το κεφι του χωρις να υπολογιζει οτι αυτη ειναι πιστη σε αυτον

----------


## Maira

> Βασικά, εκτός και αν είδες με τα μάτια σου την οθόνη και την κλήση, παίζει και να μην τον παίρνει κάνεις και με αυτό τον γελοίο τρόπο να σε ξεφορτώνεται αφού πρώτα έκανε την δουλειά του. Έχεις πόλεμο με τον εαυτό σου. Αυτός, ξέρεις τι είναι και όλοι σου το λένε εδώ.


Οχι ηταν η γυναικα του το ειδα

----------


## Maira

> Οκ. Ότι έγινε έγινε. Τι σκέφτεσαι αυτή τη στιγμή. Έχεις ωραία συναισθήματα για σένα;;; Για αυτόν;; Από εδώ και πέρα τι;;;
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Νιωθω απαισια. Εχω τρομερο πονοκεφαλο. Κ ολα αυτα γιατι ηθελε μονο αυτο που πηρε. Ηταν ομως η τελευταια φορα. Θα το παιξω αδιαφορη. Σαν να πηρα εγω αυτο που ηθελα σαν εγω να τον χρησιμοποιησα κ οχι αυτος! Συνηθως μετα απ αυτο τον ψαχνω απεγνωσμενα να ξανα βρεθουμε κ αυτος εξαφανιζεται. Τωρα θα εξαφανιστω εγω. Περιμενω το σαβκυρ εκει θα παιχτει η τελευταια πραξη του δραματος μου! Αν δεν πει να βρεθουμε ουτε τοτε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να τονκρατησω αλλο στη ζωη μου. Αυτες τις αποφασεις πηρα. Κ ειμαι αρκετα νευριασμενη με μενα!

----------


## Maira

> δεν πειραζει που ενεδωσες....διοτι ειδες οτι ειχαμε δικιο σε αυτα που σου λεγαμε και τωρα απο δω και περα μονη σου θα αρχισεις να τον σιχαινεσαι σιγα σιγα μεχρι να τον βαρεθεις τελειως και να του πεις ουστττ απο δωωωω


Εχεις δικιο. Σ ευχαριστω. Σας ευχαριστω ολους για την κατανοηση!

----------


## Maira

> Ελα 0-1 σε εχει. Βαλε στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου οτι δε θα παει 0-5.
> Θες μια συμβουλη; Μην τον παρεις τηλ ποτε ουτε να του στειλεις μνμ. Αν σε παιρνει σηκωσε το, ξαναδεστον αν θελει και προσπαθησε να μην του κατσεις. 
> Μετα απο 5-6 τετοια πες του να δω για ποσο καιρο ακομα θα τρεχεις απο πισω μου. Μετα κατσε και απολαυσε.
> Αφου τα θελει ο κολος του γλεντα τον εσυ οχι αυτος εσενα, εγω θα στα μαθω;
> Μετα θα τον βαρεθεις





> Α και αν τσιλιμπουρδιζει με καμια αλλη μπροστα σου για να ζηλεψεις, πες του στ αυτι κανε οτι θες, πισω μου θα τρεχεις παλι.


Ναι αυτο δεν κανω. Δε το χα σκεφτει! Δεν εχω καθαρο μυαλο να σκεφτω. Ειναι θολωμενο απ την εξαρτηση!!! Θελω να τον κανω να τρεχει κ να τον φτηνω! Τοσα χρονια αυτο κανει! Να μπορουσα να σας τραβηξω βιντεο τον τροπο με τον οποιο πεταχτηκε απ τ αυτοκινητο να της μιλησει!! Κοντεψε να σκοτωθει!!!! Θελω σχεδιο! Πειτε μου κατι! Μεχρι τωρα ημουν η ζηλιαρα γκομενα κ αυτος ο οικογενειαρχης με τις υποχρεωσεις. Θελω να τον κανω σκυλακι του αξιζει!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μερικοι ανθρωποι δεν βαζουν ποτε μυαλο , εχω τον κολλητο μου , 59 ετων, μια ζωη τα ιδια λαθη κανει ........και δεν ειναι χαζος , .........μεχρι κι εγω βαρεθηκα τις επιπολαιοτητες του ......


και αφου πραγματι δε βαζουν μυαλο τοτε ποιος ο λογος οι αλλοι να προσπαθουν να τον μεταπεισουν για να αποδειξουν οτι αυτοι ειναι οι πολοι και αυτος ο ενας εχουμε φτασει σε μια κατασταση που προοθει τη συγκρουση και *τις διακρισεις*

----------


## Maira

> Ελα 0-1 σε εχει. Βαλε στοιχημα με τον εαυτο σου οτι δε θα παει 0-5.
> Θες μια συμβουλη; Μην τον παρεις τηλ ποτε ουτε να του στειλεις μνμ. Αν σε παιρνει σηκωσε το, ξαναδεστον αν θελει και προσπαθησε να μην του κατσεις. 
> Μετα απο 5-6 τετοια πες του να δω για ποσο καιρο ακομα θα τρεχεις απο πισω μου. Μετα κατσε και απολαυσε.
> Αφου τα θελει ο κολος του γλεντα τον εσυ οχι αυτος εσενα, εγω θα στα μαθω;
> Μετα θα τον βαρεθεις





> Α και αν τσιλιμπουρδιζει με καμια αλλη μπροστα σου για να ζηλεψεις, πες του στ αυτι κανε οτι θες, πισω μου θα τρεχεις παλι.


Αυτο θα κανω εννοω!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Νιωθω απαισια. Εχω τρομερο πονοκεφαλο. Κ ολα αυτα γιατι ηθελε μονο αυτο που πηρε. Ηταν ομως η τελευταια φορα. Θα το παιξω αδιαφορη.


αφου βλεπεις οτι δε μπορεις να του αντισταθεις τι καθεσε και το παλευεις συνεχως και βασανιζεσε χωρις λογο επειδη αυτοι δε θελουν να καταλαβουν οτι δεν αλαζεις γνωμη

----------


## marouli66

για να τρεχεις ακομη απο πισω του σημαινει οτι δεν εχει τελειωσει ο κυκλος σας ακομη.....εχεις φαει ενα γερο χαστουκι αλλα οχι ολοκληρο ακομη....βλεπω αντεχεις ακομη....δεν πειραζει καποια στιγμη θα δεις θα βαρεθεις.......

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι αυτο δεν κανω. Δε το χα σκεφτει! Δεν εχω καθαρο μυαλο να σκεφτω. Ειναι θολωμενο απ την εξαρτηση!!! Θελω να τον κανω να τρεχει κ να τον φτηνω! Τοσα χρονια αυτο κανει! *Να μπορουσα να σας τραβηξω βιντεο τον τροπο με τον οποιο πεταχτηκε απ τ αυτοκινητο να της μιλησει!*! Κοντεψε να σκοτωθει!!!! *Θελω σχεδιο!* Πειτε μου κατι!* Μεχρι τωρα ημουν η ζηλιαρα γκομενα κ αυτος ο οικογενειαρχης με τις υποχρεωσεις. Θελω να τον κανω σκυλακι του αξιζει!!*!


αφου το εχει κανει τοσες φορες, γιατι σε ταραξε τοσο πολυ αλλη μια;
φυσικα αυτο θα εκανε.
βιντεο θα αξιζε να τραβουσες αν σου ελεγε κατι διαφορετικο.
ο'τι και να λες, κι οτι και να κανεις, τα λες και τα κανεις γιατι εξακολουθεις να ελπιζεις οτι θα κανει αυτο που ονειρευεσαι.
παντα η ζηλιαρα γκομενα θα εισαι κι αυτος ο βολεμενος οικογενειαρχης που δεν θα αφησει την γυναικα του. 
δεν υπαρχει σχεδιο.
το σχεδιο ειναι να του γυρισεις την πλατη.
οσο ασχολεισαι μαζι του, χαμενη θα εισαι, σε ολα τα επιπεδα.
σκυλακι δεν μπορεις να τον κανεις γιατι τουε χει φυγει ο ενθουσιασμος για σενα.
αν φυγει οε νθουσιασμος, δεν επιστρεφει, γιαυτο και δεν προκειται ποτε να ειστε οπως οταν γνωριστηκατε.
αφου περασε αυτοτ ο διαστημα χωρις να φυγει απο τον γαμο του, η μονη αλλαγη μπου μπορει να γινει ειναι να βρει μια αλλη να ανθουσιαστει και τοτε θα καταρακωθεις.
φυγε πρωτη , πριν γινει κι αυτο.

----------


## Macgyver

> το σχεδιο ειναι να του γυρισεις την πλατη.
> οσο ασχολεισαι μαζι του, χαμενη θα εισαι, σε ολα τα επιπεδα.
> σκυλακι δεν μπορεις να τον κανεις γιατι τουε χει φυγει ο ενθουσιασμος για σενα.
> ο.



ααααακριβως ....! και δυστυχως ......

----------


## Maira

Καλησπερα σας! Τα σημερινα νεα χλιαρα... αναμενομενο. Φυσικα επειδη ακομα λειπει η γυναικα του προτεινε να βρεθουμε. Δεν εχω απαντησει ακομα. 
Σιγουρα τρεφω ελπιδες κ ειναι φυσιολογικο μετα απο τοσα χρονθα κ οταν αγαπας βαθεια ελπιζεις! Ξερω οτι δε θ αλλαξει κατι παρα μονο αν αυτη τον χωρισει... 
Θα τα καταφερω να τον αφησω!Το πιστευω!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Οχι κανεις λαθος. Και να χωρισει παλι η ξεπετα του θα εισαι, μη τρεφεις ελπιδες.
Ασε που αν χωρισει, θα τον αποφευγεις εσυ μετα

----------


## Maira

Θελω να τον κανω να ζηλεψει!!! Σημερα περιμενει να του πω αν θα βρεθουμε. Αν εξαφανιστω?? Η αν μ ακουσει να μιλαω μ αλλον??

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

και γιατι να τον κανεις να ζηλεψει και να μην εχεις πραγματι και αλλον

----------


## Maira

Μακαρι να βρεθει αλλος!!!! Αλλα που??????

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Μακαρι να βρεθει αλλος!!!! Αλλα που??????


Θα βρεθεί,αρκεί να το θελήσεις,να το πιστέψεις και να το προσπαθήσεις.
Και θα είναι όπως τον θες.

----------


## Sonia

Maira, νομίζω κάπου ανέφερες ότι είχες πάει παλιότερα σε ψυχολόγο. Άσχετα με τον τριμάλακα, τα θέματα που έχεις με τον εαυτό σου τα δουλέψατε καθόλου; Δεν είδες κανένα αποτέλεσμα, έστω και παροδικό; Εννοώ θέματα αυτοπεποίθησης κι αυτοεκτίμησης, επίλυσης προβλημάτων χωρίς βοήθεια κτλ. Έστω κάποιες τεχνικές για να κατευθύνεις το μυαλό σου να σκέφτεται θετικά, δεν σου έμαθε; 
Αναφέρεις και τις φίλες σου. Ειλικρινά, με αυτές τις φίλες δεν κάνετε τίποτα μαζί; Φαίνεται ότι η σκέψη αυτού του ανθρώπου καταλαμβάνει το 100% του χρόνου σου. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να αφιερώσεις έστω ένα 20% του χρόνου σου κάπου αλλού; Πρακτικά αν το δούμε, αν πας ξέρω κι εγώ ένα γυμναστήριο ή για μπάνιο με τις φίλες σου, δεν μπορεί, κάτι άλλο θα συζητάτε. Αν ζητήσουν την βοήθειά σου να διακοσμήσουν πχ το σπίτι τους ή να φιάξετε κάτι χειροποίητο, η προσοχή σου κάπου αλλού θα στραφεί. Μπορείς να τους πεις κι από πριν ότι όσο είμαι εδώ, κρατήστε το κινητό μου εσείς και μην μου το δίνετε και αν πάω να ανοίξω θέμα για τον τριμάλαξ, να αλλάζετε αμέσως συζήτηση και να μου αποσπάτε την προσοχή. Ε, σταδιακά δεν μπορεί, θα ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου λίγο!

----------


## Maira

> Maira, νομίζω κάπου ανέφερες ότι είχες πάει παλιότερα σε ψυχολόγο. Άσχετα με τον τριμάλακα, τα θέματα που έχεις με τον εαυτό σου τα δουλέψατε καθόλου; Δεν είδες κανένα αποτέλεσμα, έστω και παροδικό; Εννοώ θέματα αυτοπεποίθησης κι αυτοεκτίμησης, επίλυσης προβλημάτων χωρίς βοήθεια κτλ. Έστω κάποιες τεχνικές για να κατευθύνεις το μυαλό σου να σκέφτεται θετικά, δεν σου έμαθε; 
> Αναφέρεις και τις φίλες σου. Ειλικρινά, με αυτές τις φίλες δεν κάνετε τίποτα μαζί; Φαίνεται ότι η σκέψη αυτού του ανθρώπου καταλαμβάνει το 100% του χρόνου σου. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να αφιερώσεις έστω ένα 20% του χρόνου σου κάπου αλλού; Πρακτικά αν το δούμε, αν πας ξέρω κι εγώ ένα γυμναστήριο ή για μπάνιο με τις φίλες σου, δεν μπορεί, κάτι άλλο θα συζητάτε. Αν ζητήσουν την βοήθειά σου να διακοσμήσουν πχ το σπίτι τους ή να φιάξετε κάτι χειροποίητο, η προσοχή σου κάπου αλλού θα στραφεί. Μπορείς να τους πεις κι από πριν ότι όσο είμαι εδώ, κρατήστε το κινητό μου εσείς και μην μου το δίνετε και αν πάω να ανοίξω θέμα για τον τριμάλαξ, να αλλάζετε αμέσως συζήτηση και να μου αποσπάτε την προσοχή. Ε, σταδιακά δεν μπορεί, θα ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό σου λίγο!


Πηγα σε 2 ψυχολογους. Οσο πηγαινα εβλεπα καποιο αποτελεσμα. Αλλα για να βοηθηθεις πρεπει ν ακους. Εμενα το μυαλο μου μαλλον ειναι κολλημενο.
Θα μπορουσα να προχωρησω μπροστα αν δε τον εβλεπα. Τον βλεπω στη δουλεια. Κ οποτε κανω ενα βημα μπρος μολις τον δω κανω 2 βηματα πισω. Ασκει μεγαλη επιρροη πανω μου. Δεν ξερω ειναι αγαπη εξαρτηση παθος τρελα? Δεν ξερω.
Ναι η σκεψη του καταλαμβανει το 100% του χρονου μου του μυαλου μου! Παω γυμναστηριο γυμναζομαι κ τον σκεφτομαι. Βγαινω με τις φιλες μου μιλαω μονο γι αυτον κ οταν μου λενα αλλα ασχετα εγω παλι αυτον σκεφτομαι. Κανω δουλειες σπιτι τον σκεφτομαι. Κοιμαμαι τον σκεφτομαι. Τρελλα? Ισως! Ισως γιατι ποτε δεν τον χορτασα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μπορει να νομιζεις πχ οτι εγω θελω να σε πεισω να μη πηγαινεις σε ψυχολογους λες και ειμαι ο χορηγος τους

φυσικα αν ελεγα οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι φτιαγμενοι για να υποχωρουν αυτοι θα συνεχιζαν να μη με ακουνε

----------


## marouli66

δεν τους ακουγες γτ δεν εισαι ακομη ετοιμη να αλλαξεις......
το μεγαλυτερο σου εμποδιο θεωρω ειναι οτι αναγκαστικα τον βλεπεις στη δουλεια.....
πολυ δυσκολο καταλαβαινουμε

----------


## Maira

Ναι τον βλεπω στη δουλεια κ συνεργαζομαστε! Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο! Δεν γινεται να μη του μιλαω κ ετσι κολλαω ξανα κ ξανα. Πως να ξεφυγω? Σημερα αρχισε να μου συζηταει για το παρελθον για το ποσο καλα περνουσαμε πριν μπλεχτει αυτη στα ποδια μας κ τον αναγκασει λογω των καβγαδων να την υπακουει! Εμμεσος μου ειπε οτι εχει απομακρυνθει απο μενα εξαιτιας της γιατι δεν ειναι δυνατος να την πολεμησει.
Χρειαζεται να σας πω παλι πως νοιωθω??
Το πισωγυρισμα αυτο με τσακισε!!!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Τα ιδια λεει και στη γυναικα του. Οτι αυτη η τρελη δε με αφηνει σε ησυχια, και αστη να στελνει μη κανει καμια χοντρομαλακια με τα παιδια γιατι ειναι επικινδυνη, εχει βαλει στοχο να μας χωρισει κτλ κτλ γνωστα. Αρχοντας ο τυπος σας εχει και τις δυο να τον υπερασπιζεστε

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εφοσον σε ελκει τοσο πολυ αυτος ειναι δυνατον να μην εχεις και εσυ αλλους που απλα δε τους αναφερεις? και εσυ θα εχεις αλλους που τους υπακους οπως αυτος.

----------


## Remedy

απο την στιγμη που ησουν σε καποια ισορροπια οταν σε παρακολουθουσε ψυχολογος, αυτο ρπεπει να κανεις και τωρα εφοσον δεν μπορεις να παρεις μια οριστικη αποφαση.
τα χρηματα ειναι δικαιολογια. εφοσον δουλευεις και μενεις καισ τους γονεις, μπορεις να βρεις τα χρηματα για να πας σε εναν καλο ψυχολογο.
τα λογικα επιχειρηματα στα εχουν πει πολλοι και τα ξερεις κιε συ καλα. απλα δεν σε βοηθουν.
κανεις συνεχεια τα ιδια , επριμενοντας διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα.
δεν χανεις μονο τον χρονο σου και τα χρονια σου, αλλα και την ψυχικη σου ισορροπια.
ξαναβρες ψυχολογο ΑΜΕΣΑ.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ναι τον βλεπω στη δουλεια κ συνεργαζομαστε! Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο! Δεν γινεται να μη του μιλαω κ ετσι κολλαω ξανα κ ξανα. Πως να ξεφυγω? Σημερα αρχισε να μου συζηταει για το παρελθον για το ποσο καλα περνουσαμε πριν μπλεχτει αυτη στα ποδια μας κ τον αναγκασει λογω των καβγαδων να την υπακουει! Εμμεσος μου ειπε οτι εχει απομακρυνθει απο μενα εξαιτιας της γιατι δεν ειναι δυνατος να την πολεμησει.
> Χρειαζεται να σας πω παλι πως νοιωθω??
> Το πισωγυρισμα αυτο με τσακισε!!!


Αγαπητή Μάιρα, ζω το ίδιο πράγμα μόνο από την άλλη πλευρά, την πλευρά της συζύγου. Πίστευα ότι γνώριζα τον άνδρα μου (36 χρόνια μαζί) κι ότι αγαπιόμασταν πολύ. Μετά από ένα φλέρτ του με κάποια, άρχισα να προσέχω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα. Οι ενδείξεις ότι με απατάει, γινότανε όλο και πιο πολλές. Αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι με απατάει με αυτήν που τον φλέρταρε. Μέχρι που μια γειτόνισσα που έκανε μπούλινγκ στη γειτονιά κι εμένα και τα παιδιά κι έδιωξε και τρεις ενοικιαστές με μπούλινγκ και γενικά ο χαρακτήρας της ήτανε απαίσιος, άρχισε να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα έχει με εκείνην και μάλιστα πολλά-πολλά χρόνια. Ο ίδιος με έβγαζε παρανοική. Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγους και μίλησα με τρεις δικηγόρους. Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι οι ενδείξεις, αλλά και οι αποδείξεις είναι ξεκάθαρες. Πήρα τη βαλίτσα μου να φύγω, αλλά έπεσε στα πατώματα, έκλαιγε και με παρακαλούσε να μείνω, γιατί είμαι ο ό,τι καλύτερο του έχει συμβεί και ποτέ δεν θα έκανε σχέση με μια "βρωμιάρα", μια "τρελή", μια "χίπισσα μπλα, μπλα, που δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται και την οποία θα ντρεπότανε πολύ να γνωρίσει στους φίλους του". Προχθές μάζεψα τη βαλίτσα του (η δικηγόρος μου είπε να φύγει αυτός, γιατί να φύγετε εσείς) και του είπα ότι θα κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου. Πήρε τότε μια ζώνη και πήγε στο μπάνιο, απειλώντας με ότι θα κρεμαστεί, αφού πρώτα ξανάπεσε στα πατώματα και έκλαιγε και παρακαλούσε και μου έγραφε γράμματα δακρύβρεκτα για το πόσο με αγαπάει.Πάγωσα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Του είπα φυσικά ότι μπορεί να μείνει λίγο ακόμα κι ότι για το διαζύγιο το συζητάμε ξανά από βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω πια με τι άνθρωπο έχω να κάνω. Είναι δειλός, είναι άρρωστος, είναι νάρκισσος, δεν ξέρω. Η ερωμένη του είναι παντρεμένη, αλλά δεν έχει παιδιά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο σύζυγός της ξέρει για τη διπλή ζωή τους. Δεν έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω τίποτα ούτε εσένα ούτε εμένα. Νιώθω ότι έχασα το πάτωμα κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Είμαι γυναίκα μιας ηλικίας κι ολομόναχη στο εξωτερικό. Εξαιτίας του έμεινα στην ξένη χώρα. Δεν μπορώ να φάω ούτε να κοιμηθώ. Όλη μου η ζωή καταστράφηκε. Και τα παιδιά υποφέρουν πολύ με την κατάσταση αυτή. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά έχει το θράσος να με κατηγορεί ότι εγώ έχω εξωσυζυγική σχέση. Ότι εγώ θέλω να χαλάσω την όμορφη οικογένειά μας.

----------


## Remedy

> Τα ιδια λεει και στη γυναικα του. Οτι αυτη η τρελη δε με αφηνει σε ησυχια, και αστη να στελνει μη κανει καμια χοντρομαλακια με τα παιδια γιατι ειναι επικινδυνη, εχει βαλει στοχο να μας χωρισει κτλ κτλ γνωστα. Αρχοντας ο τυπος σας εχει και τις δυο να τον υπερασπιζεστε


ετσι ακριβως.
την συζητηση αυτη στην κανει μονο για να μην τον δυσκολευεις οταν θελει να πηδηξει, επειδη ειδε οτι του ε κανες μουτρα για μιση μερα κι αναγκαστηκε να σε κυνηγαει για να σε πηδηξει 10 λεπτα. περισσοτερο χρονο εφαγε στα τηλεφωνα , παρα οταν βρεθηκατε. τον κουραζει αυτο. πρεπει να εισαι στρωμενη, προθυμη και να μην αντιμιλας..
ουτε σου λεει αληθεια, ουτε θα αλλαξει ποτε κατι (αν και το να αλλαξει κατι δεν στο υποσχεται καν. ηταν ξεκαθαρος σ αυτο)
αν μπλεκοταν η γυναικα του στα ποδια του κι οχι το αντιθετο, δεν θα την κυνηγουσε οταν εμαθε οτι εχει σχεση. θα της εδινε και την ευχη του.
εκεινος τα εχει μεθοδευσει ετσι. 
το κυνηγι που του κανει η γυναικα του, εινει μονο επειδη εχουν κανονικες σχεσεις και ειναι μονιμα ονλαιν, οχι επειδη δεν την θελει.

----------


## Sonia

Είπες ότι την δουλειά δεν την αφήνεις. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατί; Τι είναι πιο σημαντικό, η ζωή σου ή μιά δουλειά; Εγώ την γνώμη μου στην έχω ξαναπεί, σήκω και φύγε από εκεί και κάνε ένα νέο ξεκίνημα μακριά. Δεν ανεξαρτητοποιήθηκες/ωρίμασες στα 18, κάντο με 20 χρόνια καθυστέρηση. Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εχεις παει σε ψυχολογο, εχεις συνειδητοποιησει εδω και καποια χρονια απ οτι καταλαβα την μαλακια που ΚΑΝΕΙΣ οποτε εφοσον συνεχιζεις ο τυπος στην ουσια δε σου φταιει σε τιποτα πλεον. Κανε οτι κανεις με αποκλειστικα δικη σου ευθυνη. Δεν εισαι το θυμα της υποθεσης, θυμα εισαι οσο σε κοροιδευει χωρις να το γνωριζεις και εδω μιλαμε για ξεκαθαρα πραγματα.
Θες να τον παιξεις παιξτον, θες να συνεχισεις ως εχει, καλως, θες να ξεκοψεις τελειως, ξεκοψε, αλλα οτι κανεις ανελαβε την αποκλειστικη ευθυνη, γιατι πλεον γνωριζεις.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Αγαπητή Μάιρα, ζω το ίδιο πράγμα μόνο από την άλλη πλευρά, την πλευρά της συζύγου. Πίστευα ότι γνώριζα τον άνδρα μου (36 χρόνια μαζί) κι ότι αγαπιόμασταν πολύ. Μετά από ένα φλέρτ του με κάποια, άρχισα να προσέχω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα. Οι ενδείξεις ότι με απατάει, γινότανε όλο και πιο πολλές. Αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι με απατάει με αυτήν που τον φλέρταρε. Μέχρι που μια γειτόνισσα που έκανε μπούλινγκ στη γειτονιά κι εμένα και τα παιδιά κι έδιωξε και τρεις ενοικιαστές με μπούλινγκ και γενικά ο χαρακτήρας της ήτανε απαίσιος, άρχισε να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα έχει με εκείνην και μάλιστα πολλά-πολλά χρόνια. Ο ίδιος με έβγαζε παρανοική. Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγους και μίλησα με τρεις δικηγόρους. Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι οι ενδείξεις, αλλά και οι αποδείξεις είναι ξεκάθαρες. Πήρα τη βαλίτσα μου να φύγω, αλλά έπεσε στα πατώματα, έκλαιγε και με παρακαλούσε να μείνω, γιατί είμαι ο ό,τι καλύτερο του έχει συμβεί και ποτέ δεν θα έκανε σχέση με μια "βρωμιάρα", μια "τρελή", μια "χίπισσα μπλα, μπλα, που δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται και την οποία θα ντρεπότανε πολύ να γνωρίσει στους φίλους του". Προχθές μάζεψα τη βαλίτσα του (η δικηγόρος μου είπε να φύγει αυτός, γιατί να φύγετε εσείς) και του είπα ότι θα κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου. Πήρε τότε μια ζώνη και πήγε στο μπάνιο, απειλώντας με ότι θα κρεμαστεί, αφού πρώτα ξανάπεσε στα πατώματα και έκλαιγε και παρακαλούσε και μου έγραφε γράμματα δακρύβρεκτα για το πόσο με αγαπάει.Πάγωσα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Του είπα φυσικά ότι μπορεί να μείνει λίγο ακόμα κι ότι για το διαζύγιο το συζητάμε ξανά από βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω πια με τι άνθρωπο έχω να κάνω. Είναι δειλός, είναι άρρωστος, είναι νάρκισσος, δεν ξέρω. Η ερωμένη του είναι παντρεμένη, αλλά δεν έχει παιδιά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο σύζυγός της ξέρει για τη διπλή ζωή τους. Δεν έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω τίποτα ούτε εσένα ούτε εμένα. Νιώθω ότι έχασα το πάτωμα κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Είμαι γυναίκα μιας ηλικίας κι ολομόναχη στο εξωτερικό. Εξαιτίας του έμεινα στην ξένη χώρα. Δεν μπορώ να φάω ούτε να κοιμηθώ. Όλη μου η ζωή καταστράφηκε. Και τα παιδιά υποφέρουν πολύ με την κατάσταση αυτή. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά έχει το θράσος να με κατηγορεί ότι εγώ έχω εξωσυζυγική σχέση. Ότι εγώ θέλω να χαλάσω την όμορφη οικογένειά μας.


Δεν πρόκειται να αυτοκτονήσει άμα τον χωρίσεις. Απλα εχει χάσει και αυτός τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια του τωρα που πάει να γκρεμιστεί η ωραία βολεμενη ζωουλα που έκανε. Είναι μεγάλη αλλαγή και του φαίνεται δύσκολη, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που αντιδραει έτσι, όχι επειδή σε αγαπάει/νοιάζεται για σένα και δεν ξέρω τι...πας να του χαλάσεις την ρουτινα, την ζωή του όπως την ξέρει. Που να τρέχει τώρα να χτίζει νέα ζωή; Να ψαχνει νέο σπίτι; Να ζει μόνος; Να πλένει/καθαρίζει/μαγειρεύει μονος; Να ξυπνάει και να κοιμάται μόνος; Πας να του χαλάσεις τις συνήθειες χρονων...αυτό είναι όλο. Και συνεχίζει να σε πληγώνει χειραγωγόντας σε με αυτοκτονίες και προβάλλοντας την δικιά του απιστία και τα δικα του σκατα πάνω σου τολμώντας και να σε κατηγορει...είναι πολύ εγωιστής. Για τον εαυτουλη του τα κάνει όλα. Μην ψαρώνεις στιγμή. 
Εκτός αν έχεις κι εσύ τους ίδιους φόβους με εκείνον, τύπου που να τρέχω τωρα τι θα κάνω κλπ, πάω πάσο εκεί...αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι καταστράφηκε η ζωή σου, έχεις επιλογές να κάνεις.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Ναταλια αυτο ηθελα να πω, οταν βλεπεις αυτοκτονιες κτλ στα δυσκολα σημαινει οτι ειναι χειριστικος και αυτο με τη σειρα του κρυβει ανωριμοτητα και πολλες μαμουνιες απο πισω.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Δεν πρόκειται να αυτοκτονήσει άμα τον χωρίσεις. Απλα εχει χάσει και αυτός τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια του τωρα που πάει να γκρεμιστεί η ωραία βολεμενη ζωουλα που έκανε. Είναι μεγάλη αλλαγή και του φαίνεται δύσκολη, αυτός είναι ο λόγος που αντιδραει έτσι, όχι επειδή σε αγαπάει/νοιάζεται για σένα και δεν ξέρω τι...πας να του χαλάσεις την ρουτινα, την ζωή του όπως την ξέρει. Που να τρέχει τώρα να χτίζει νέα ζωή; Να ψαχνει νέο σπίτι; Να ζει μόνος; Να πλένει/καθαρίζει/μαγειρεύει μονος; Να ξυπνάει και να κοιμάται μόνος; Πας να του χαλάσεις τις συνήθειες χρονων...αυτό είναι όλο. Και συνεχίζει να σε πληγώνει χειραγωγόντας σε με αυτοκτονίες και προβάλλοντας την δικιά του απιστία και τα δικα του σκατα πάνω σου τολμώντας και να σε κατηγορει...είναι πολύ εγωιστής. Για τον εαυτουλη του τα κάνει όλα. Μην ψαρώνεις στιγμή. 
> Εκτός αν έχεις κι εσύ τους ίδιους φόβους με εκείνον, τύπου που να τρέχω τωρα τι θα κάνω κλπ, πάω πάσο εκεί...αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι καταστράφηκε η ζωή σου, έχεις επιλογές να κάνεις.


Ναταλία, σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση σκέφτομαι κι εγώ πλέον. Εντούτοις είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξεγράψει κανείς μια ζωή τεσσάρων σχεδόν δεκαετιών, να παραδεχτεί ότι έζησε σε ένα ψέμα. Κι εγώ έχω τους ίδιους φόβους με αυτόν και μεγαλύτερους. Αυτός κερδίζει πολλά, ζει στη χώρα του, έχει εδώ τους συγγενείς και τους παιδικούς του φίλους. Οι φόβοι αυτοί, όμως, δεν με εμποδίζουν να κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου, μια που το θεωρώ τη μόνη έντιμη λύση.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ναταλια αυτο ηθελα να πω, οταν βλεπεις αυτοκτονιες κτλ στα δυσκολα σημαινει οτι ειναι χειριστικος και αυτο με τη σειρα του κρυβει ανωριμοτητα και πολλες μαμουνιες απο πισω.


Έτσι είναι, Γιώργο!

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Ναταλία, σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση σκέφτομαι κι εγώ πλέον. Εντούτοις είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ξεγράψει κανείς μια ζωή τεσσάρων σχεδόν δεκαετιών, να παραδεχτεί ότι έζησε σε ένα ψέμα. Κι εγώ έχω τους ίδιους φόβους με αυτόν και μεγαλύτερους. Αυτός κερδίζει πολλά, ζει στη χώρα του, έχει εδώ τους συγγενείς και τους παιδικούς του φίλους. Οι φόβοι αυτοί, όμως, δεν με εμποδίζουν να κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου, μια που το θεωρώ τη μόνη έντιμη λύση.


Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά, Ναταλία, (φίλους, συγγενείς) έχει φυσικά και την ερωμένη του, αν την αγαπάει ή όχι δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, αλλά με την οποία σίγουρα περνάει καλά. Η μοναξιά θα βαρύνει πολύ περισσότερο εμένα.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και μέσα σε όλα αυτά, Ναταλία, (φίλους, συγγενείς) έχει φυσικά και την ερωμένη του, αν την αγαπάει ή όχι δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω, αλλά με την οποία σίγουρα περνάει καλά. Η μοναξιά θα βαρύνει πολύ περισσότερο εμένα.


Μην παίρνεις και όρκο ότι θα συνεχίσει να ασχολείται η άλλη μαζί του άμα βρεθεί πεταμένος...ειδικά αν είναι παντρεμένη αυτή και γίνει αυτός πιο κολιτσιδα και κουραστικός από την μοναξιά και από την ανάγκη...μπορεί το όλο πόιντ να ήταν ότι το σχεσακι τους δεν επιβαρυνοταν από δεσμεύσεις και υποχρεώσεις. Αν βρεθεί αυτός 100% διαθέσιμος μπαίνει στη μέση χωρος για δέσμευση, μη σου πω αρχίζει και μπαίνει και η ανάγκη του στο προσκήνιο...και το στυλ "βρεγμένη γάτα" είναι ντεκαυλε. Αλλά μπορεί να μην ισχύει αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για παντρεμένη.
Αλλά ακόμη και αν θα την έχει την συντροφιά που λες, ικανοποιημένος και καλά στη ζωή του δεν θα είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ποτέ...θα του λείπει πάντα κάτι. Μπορει να λέω μαλακίες αλλά το πιστευω. Αλλά και πάλι εσένα δεν σε νοιάζει αυτό. Εσένα σε νοιάζει να είσαι εσύ καλά. Και όντως θα δυσκολευτείς...αλλά θαυμάζω πολύ το θάρρος σου να κρατήσεις την αξιοπρέπεια σου. Η στάση σου δειχνει οτι εχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και σε αγαπάς, και ας φοβάσαι, και ας στενοχωριέσαι. Θα είσαι καλά.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ναταλια αυτο ηθελα να πω, οταν βλεπεις αυτοκτονιες κτλ στα δυσκολα σημαινει οτι ειναι χειριστικος και αυτο με τη σειρα του κρυβει ανωριμοτητα και πολλες μαμουνιες απο πισω.


Όχι πάντα...έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ μαλακίες περί αυτοκτονίας σε μια πολύ δυσκολη φάση σε μια σχέση μου στο παρελθόν. Είναι νομίζω η σπασμωδικη αντίδραση κάποιων ανθρώπων όταν "γκρεμίζεται ο κόσμος" τους. Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν του το είπα. Άμα γυρίζεις και το λες στον άλλον σίγουρα παίζουν μαμουνιες από πίσω. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι εδω δεν το έκανα εγώ που το εννοουσα τότε για τόσο παπατζα λόγο, σιγά μην το κάνει κάποιος που το χρησιμοποιεί ως όπλο χειραγώγησης. 
Στο κάτω κάτω νοσταλγία, κάνε αυτό που σου είπε η ρεμεντι. Άμα σου αρχίσει τα περί αυτοκτονίας πάλι κάλεσε την αστυνομία η όπου χρειάζεται για να νοσηλευτεί και να μην ξαναπεί τέτοια μαλακια.

----------


## elis

Ναταλια μου αγαπη μου καταλαβεσ τη μαγικο πραγμα ειναι η ζωη εγω φοβαμαι μονο τη στιγμη απελπισιασ αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο παντα θα σε αγαπαω

----------


## elis

Στη στιγμη απελπισιασ πρεπει να εχεισ ενα κρεβατι κι ενα πιατο φαι το επαθα και την παλεψα εχει χρονια

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Μην παίρνεις και όρκο ότι θα συνεχίσει να ασχολείται η άλλη μαζί του άμα βρεθεί πεταμένος...ειδικά αν είναι παντρεμένη αυτή και γίνει αυτός πιο κολιτσιδα και κουραστικός από την μοναξιά και από την ανάγκη...μπορεί το όλο πόιντ να ήταν ότι το σχεσακι τους δεν επιβαρυνοταν από δεσμεύσεις και υποχρεώσεις. Αν βρεθεί αυτός 100% διαθέσιμος μπαίνει στη μέση χωρος για δέσμευση, μη σου πω αρχίζει και μπαίνει και η ανάγκη του στο προσκήνιο...και το στυλ "βρεγμένη γάτα" είναι ντεκαυλε. Αλλά μπορεί να μην ισχύει αυτό, δεν ξέρω αν μιλάμε για παντρεμένη.
> Αλλά ακόμη και αν θα την έχει την συντροφιά που λες, ικανοποιημένος και καλά στη ζωή του δεν θα είναι αυτός ο άνθρωπος ποτέ...θα του λείπει πάντα κάτι. Μπορει να λέω μαλακίες αλλά το πιστευω. Αλλά και πάλι εσένα δεν σε νοιάζει αυτό. Εσένα σε νοιάζει να είσαι εσύ καλά. Και όντως θα δυσκολευτείς...αλλά θαυμάζω πολύ το θάρρος σου να κρατήσεις την αξιοπρέπεια σου. Η στάση σου δειχνει οτι εχεις εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό σου και σε αγαπάς, και ας φοβάσαι, και ας στενοχωριέσαι. Θα είσαι καλά.


Νάσαι καλά Ναταλία μου για τα ενθαρρυντικά σου λόγια. Φιλιά!

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι πάντα...έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ μαλακίες περί αυτοκτονίας σε μια πολύ δυσκολη φάση σε μια σχέση μου στο παρελθόν. Είναι νομίζω η σπασμωδικη αντίδραση κάποιων ανθρώπων όταν "γκρεμίζεται ο κόσμος" τους. *Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν του το είπα.* Άμα γυρίζεις και το λες στον άλλον σίγουρα παίζουν μαμουνιες από πίσω. Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι εδω δεν το έκανα εγώ που το εννοουσα τότε για τόσο παπατζα λόγο, σιγά μην το κάνει κάποιος που το χρησιμοποιεί ως όπλο χειραγώγησης. 
> Στο κάτω κάτω νοσταλγία, κάνε αυτό που σου είπε η ρεμεντι. Άμα σου αρχίσει τα περί αυτοκτονίας πάλι κάλεσε την αστυνομία η όπου χρειάζεται για να νοσηλευτεί και να μην ξαναπεί τέτοια μαλακια.


μα ΑΥΤΗ ειναι η τεραστια διαφορα. αν το σκεφτεσαι πραγματικα , ουτε απειλεις, ουτε εκβιαζεις.
αυτος δεν το λεει ενημερωτικα. εκβιαστικα το λεει.
αποδειξη πως δεν θα το κανει.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> μα ΑΥΤΗ ειναι η τεραστια διαφορα. αν το σκεφτεσαι πραγματικα , ουτε απειλεις, ουτε εκβιαζεις.
> αυτος δεν το λεει ενημερωτικα. εκβιαστικα το λεει.
> αποδειξη πως δεν θα το κανει.


Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχετε δίκιο και οι δυο σας, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτη σιγουριά σε αυτό; Κι αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΧΗ; Αλλά και πως θα μπορούσα -για να απαλλαγώ από τις ενοχές- να κάνω το ίδιο, έχοντας την ευθύνη δυο παιδιών (18 και 21 ετών) που χρειάζονται ακόμα τους γονείς τους;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> μα ΑΥΤΗ ειναι η τεραστια διαφορα. αν το σκεφτεσαι πραγματικα , ουτε απειλεις, ουτε εκβιαζεις.
> αυτος δεν το λεει ενημερωτικα. εκβιαστικα το λεει.
> αποδειξη πως δεν θα το κανει.


Το ίδιο λέω...ότι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνει αυτός.




> Όχι πάντα...έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ μαλακίες περί αυτοκτονίας σε μια πολύ δυσκολη φάση σε μια σχέση μου στο παρελθόν. Είναι νομίζω η σπασμωδικη αντίδραση κάποιων ανθρώπων όταν "γκρεμίζεται ο κόσμος" τους. Η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν του το είπα. *Άμα γυρίζεις και το λες στον άλλον σίγουρα παίζουν μαμουνιες από πίσω.* Επίσης να προσθέσω ότι *εδω δεν το έκανα* εγώ *που το εννοουσα* τότε για τόσο παπατζα λόγο, *σιγά μην το κάνει κάποιος που το χρησιμοποιεί ως όπλο χειραγώγησης.* 
> Στο κάτω κάτω νοσταλγία, κάνε αυτό που σου είπε η ρεμεντι. Άμα σου αρχίσει τα περί αυτοκτονίας πάλι κάλεσε την αστυνομία η όπου χρειάζεται για να νοσηλευτεί και να μην ξαναπεί τέτοια μαλακια.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχετε δίκιο και οι δυο σας, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτη σιγουριά σε αυτό; Κι αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΧΗ; Αλλά και πως θα μπορούσα -για να απαλλαγώ από τις ενοχές- να κάνω το ίδιο, έχοντας την ευθύνη δυο παιδιών (18 και 21 ετών) που χρειάζονται ακόμα τους γονείς τους;


Εγώ σου λέω ναι με απόλυτη σιγουριά. Δεν θα το κάνει.

----------


## Remedy

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχετε δίκιο και οι δυο σας, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτη σιγουριά σε αυτό; Κι αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΧΗ; Αλλά και πως θα μπορούσα -για να απαλλαγώ από τις ενοχές- να κάνω το ίδιο, έχοντας την ευθύνη δυο παιδιών (18 και 21 ετών) που χρειάζονται ακόμα τους γονείς τους;


την απολυτη σιγουρια θα στην δωσει ο ψυχιατρος που θα τον αναλαβει και θα παρει ετσι και την ευθυνη απο πανω σου.
ενημερωνεις την αστυνομια οτι απειλει να αυτοκτονησει και τον στελνουν στον ψυχιατρο για θεραπεια/αξιολογηση. εσυ δεν εισαι ψυχιατρος

----------


## νοσταλγία

> την απολυτη σιγουρια θα στην δωσει ο ψυχιατρος που θα τον αναλαβει και θα παρει ετσι και την ευθυνη απο πανω σου.
> ενημερωνεις την αστυνομια οτι απειλει να αυτοκτονησει και τον στελνουν στον ψυχιατρο για θεραπεια/αξιολογηση. εσυ δεν εισαι ψυχιατρος


Ανατρίχιασα, Ρέμεντυ, δεν το σταματάμε το θέμα;

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχετε δίκιο και οι δυο σας, αλλά μπορεί να υπάρξει απόλυτη σιγουριά σε αυτό; Κι αν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο, ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΟΧΗ; Αλλά και πως θα μπορούσα -για να απαλλαγώ από τις ενοχές- να κάνω το ίδιο, έχοντας την ευθύνη δυο παιδιών (18 και 21 ετών) που χρειάζονται ακόμα τους γονείς τους;


Να σου πω και το άλλο...πες ότι όντως θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει (που *δεν θελει*, δεν το πιστεύω). Είναι λόγος η ενοχή που λες για να κατσεις μαζί του; Τι είδους ζωή θα ήταν ακριβώς αυτή; Πώς τον φαντάζεσαι τον γάμο σας να συνεχίζεται; Δηλαδή θα κάτσεις επειδή σε εκβιάζει με αυτοκτονία;
Και να το εννοούσε πάλι δεν σε αφορά. Είναι σπασμωδικος, αρρωστος τρόπος να σε κρατάει μπλεγμένη μαζί του, έστω και με αρνητικά συναισθήματα και να συνεχίσεις να ασχολείσαι, από λύπη, από τύψεις, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Αρκεί να ασχολείσαι. Όταν βαράει η απελπισία νταούλια δεν κάθεται να σκεφτεί καθαρά το αύριο...πως θα είναι η ποιότητα της σχέσης και η ζωη σας άμα σε *αναγκάσει* να μείνεις για τους λάθος λόγους. Συνεχίζει να χαίρεται εγωιστικά. Δεν κάνει ένα βήμα πίσω να αναλάβει την ευθύνη του, να παραδεχτεί πόσο σε πληγωσε, να ρίξει τα μούτρα του, να βάλει την ηρεμία σου πάνω από ολα αφού σε "αγαπάει" και σε "νοιάζεται". Οχι λεει, κάτσε να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου και ας σου γαμαει τη ψυχολογία. Ας υποφέρεις, αρκεί να συνεχίσεις να ασχολείσαι. Κατάλαβες πόσο σε σέβεται ως ανθρωπο και σε νοιαζεται; 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχει ουσία να αναλύεις το αν το εννοεί ότι θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει ή όχι. Η ευθύνη δεν είναι δική σου, είναι δική του και του ψυχιάτρου. Εσύ η μόνη ευθύνη που έχεις είναι να τον παραπέμψεις στις κατάλληλες δομές υγείας. Εκεί τελειώνει η ευθύνη σου. Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο κακο σου κάνει και πόσα αρνητικά συναισθήματα και τύψεις σου δημιουργεί *επίτηδες* παρ'οτι εκείνος είναι που τα έκανε σκατα; 
Εμ τα έκανε σκατα εμ τολμάει προσπαθήσει να σου δημιουργήσει τύψεις. 
Μην λυγίζεις με τα περί αυτοκτονιών.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Να σου πω και το άλλο...πες ότι όντως θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει (που *δεν θελει*, δεν το πιστεύω). Είναι λόγος η ενοχή που λες για να κατσεις μαζί του; Τι είδους ζωή θα ήταν ακριβώς αυτή; Πώς τον φαντάζεσαι τον γάμο σας να συνεχίζεται; Δηλαδή θα κάτσεις επειδή σε εκβιάζει με αυτοκτονία;
> Και να το εννοούσε πάλι δεν σε αφορά. Είναι σπασμωδικος, αρρωστος τρόπος να σε κρατάει μπλεγμένη μαζί του, έστω και με αρνητικά συναισθήματα και να συνεχίσεις να ασχολείσαι, από λύπη, από τύψεις, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο. Αρκεί να ασχολείσαι. Όταν βαράει η απελπισία νταούλια δεν κάθεται να σκεφτεί καθαρά το αύριο...πως θα είναι η ποιότητα της σχέσης και η ζωη σας άμα σε *αναγκάσει* να μείνεις για τους λάθος λόγους. Συνεχίζει να χαίρεται εγωιστικά. Δεν κάνει ένα βήμα πίσω να αναλάβει την ευθύνη του, να παραδεχτεί πόσο σε πληγωσε, να ρίξει τα μούτρα του, να βάλει την ηρεμία σου πάνω από ολα αφού σε "αγαπάει" και σε "νοιάζεται". Οχι λεει, κάτσε να ασχολείσαι μαζί μου και ας σου γαμαει τη ψυχολογία. Ας υποφέρεις, αρκεί να συνεχίσεις να ασχολείσαι. Κατάλαβες πόσο σε σέβεται ως ανθρωπο και σε νοιαζεται; 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν έχει ουσία να αναλύεις το αν το εννοεί ότι θέλει να αυτοκτονήσει ή όχι. Η ευθύνη δεν είναι δική σου, είναι δική του και του ψυχιάτρου. Εσύ η μόνη ευθύνη που έχεις είναι να τον παραπέμψεις στις κατάλληλες δομές υγείας. Εκεί τελειώνει η ευθύνη σου. Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο κακο σου κάνει και πόσα αρνητικά συναισθήματα και τύψεις σου δημιουργεί *επίτηδες* παρ'οτι εκείνος είναι που τα έκανε σκατα; 
> Εμ τα έκανε σκατα εμ τολμάει προσπαθήσει να σου δημιουργήσει τύψεις. 
> Μην λυγίζεις με τα περί αυτοκτονιών.


Και πάλι έχεις πιθανότατα δίκιο, Νάταλι, αλλά αν αυτή η μια πιθανότητα είναι αλήθεια και δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα και τον λυγίζει το γεγονός ότι είναι αθώος ή το γεγονός ότι τον πιέζω με άδικες υποψίες, ή απλά αν έχει κάποιο ναρκισσιστικό πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να ζήσει με την εικόνα του τέλειου οικογενειάρχη να έχει γίνει κομμάτια, Νάταλι, δεν ρισκάρω με τέτοια σοβαρά πράγματα. Και δεν ρισκάρω γιατί δεν θα μπορούσα μετά από κάτι τέτοιο να συνεχίσω να ζω. Παραείναι σοβαρό το ρίσκο για να το πάρω. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν ήρθε ακόμα από τη δουλειά κι άρχισα να ανησυχώ φοβερά.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Και πάλι έχεις πιθανότατα δίκιο, Νάταλι, αλλά αν αυτή η μια πιθανότητα είναι αλήθεια και δεν έχει κάνει τίποτα και τον λυγίζει το γεγονός ότι είναι αθώος ή το γεγονός ότι τον πιέζω με άδικες υποψίες, ή απλά αν έχει κάποιο ναρκισσιστικό πρόβλημα και δεν μπορεί να ζήσει με την εικόνα του τέλειου οικογενειάρχη να έχει γίνει κομμάτια, Νάταλι, δεν ρισκάρω με τέτοια σοβαρά πράγματα. Και δεν ρισκάρω γιατί δεν θα μπορούσα μετά από κάτι τέτοιο να συνεχίσω να ζω. Παραείναι σοβαρό το ρίσκο για να το πάρω. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν ήρθε ακόμα από τη δουλειά κι άρχισα να ανησυχώ φοβερά.


Μα δεν έχεις καποιο ρίσκο να πάρεις. Είπαμε, παίρνεις την αστυνομία, δρας όπως χρειάζεται να δράσεις για να λαβει ψυχολογική βοήθεια, και νιπτεις τας χείρας σου. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχεις ευθύνη. Καταλαβαίνω ότι συναισθηματικά σου είναι δύσκολο αυτό...είναι ο σύζυγός σου πάρα πολλά χρόνια, ο πατέρας των παιδιών σου, η οικογένεια σου, δεν σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά όταν κάτι δε πάει καλά με την οικογένειά σου..έχεις μάθει να αναλαμβάνεις την ευθυνη...αλλά άμα είναι όντως να τον χωρίσεις, σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να αποστασιοποιηθείς από την οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη για εκείνον. Δεν θα γίνει μεμιάς, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα κινηθείς πιστεύω προς αυτή τη κατευθυνση όταν αρχίσεις κι εσύ η ίδια να το χωνεύεις ότι πραγματικά τελειώνει ο γάμος σας. Ακόμα δεν το συνειδητοποιείς επαρκως μου φαίνεται...
Το ότι δεν ήρθε ακόμα από τη δουλειά μπορεί να μη σημαίνει αυτό που φοβάσαι...μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι θα γυρίσει με ξένες τρίχες πάλι. Τις τρίχες της "παρηγοριας"...η τις τρίχες του "που θα πάω τώρα".

----------


## Xfactor

> Αγαπητή Μάιρα, ζω το ίδιο πράγμα μόνο από την άλλη πλευρά, την πλευρά της συζύγου. Πίστευα ότι γνώριζα τον άνδρα μου (36 χρόνια μαζί) κι ότι αγαπιόμασταν πολύ. Μετά από ένα φλέρτ του με κάποια, άρχισα να προσέχω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα. Οι ενδείξεις ότι με απατάει, γινότανε όλο και πιο πολλές. Αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι με απατάει με αυτήν που τον φλέρταρε. Μέχρι που μια γειτόνισσα που έκανε μπούλινγκ στη γειτονιά κι εμένα και τα παιδιά κι έδιωξε και τρεις ενοικιαστές με μπούλινγκ και γενικά ο χαρακτήρας της ήτανε απαίσιος, άρχισε να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα έχει με εκείνην και μάλιστα πολλά-πολλά χρόνια. Ο ίδιος με έβγαζε παρανοική. Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγους και μίλησα με τρεις δικηγόρους. Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι οι ενδείξεις, αλλά και οι αποδείξεις είναι ξεκάθαρες. Πήρα τη βαλίτσα μου να φύγω, αλλά έπεσε στα πατώματα, έκλαιγε και με παρακαλούσε να μείνω, γιατί είμαι ο ό,τι καλύτερο του έχει συμβεί και ποτέ δεν θα έκανε σχέση με μια "βρωμιάρα", μια "τρελή", μια "χίπισσα μπλα, μπλα, που δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται και την οποία θα ντρεπότανε πολύ να γνωρίσει στους φίλους του". Προχθές μάζεψα τη βαλίτσα του (η δικηγόρος μου είπε να φύγει αυτός, γιατί να φύγετε εσείς) και του είπα ότι θα κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου. Πήρε τότε μια ζώνη και πήγε στο μπάνιο, απειλώντας με ότι θα κρεμαστεί, αφού πρώτα ξανάπεσε στα πατώματα και έκλαιγε και παρακαλούσε και μου έγραφε γράμματα δακρύβρεκτα για το πόσο με αγαπάει.Πάγωσα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Του είπα φυσικά ότι μπορεί να μείνει λίγο ακόμα κι ότι για το διαζύγιο το συζητάμε ξανά από βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω πια με τι άνθρωπο έχω να κάνω. Είναι δειλός, είναι άρρωστος, είναι νάρκισσος, δεν ξέρω. Η ερωμένη του είναι παντρεμένη, αλλά δεν έχει παιδιά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο σύζυγός της ξέρει για τη διπλή ζωή τους. Δεν έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω τίποτα ούτε εσένα ούτε εμένα. Νιώθω ότι έχασα το πάτωμα κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Είμαι γυναίκα μιας ηλικίας κι ολομόναχη στο εξωτερικό. Εξαιτίας του έμεινα στην ξένη χώρα. Δεν μπορώ να φάω ούτε να κοιμηθώ. Όλη μου η ζωή καταστράφηκε. Και τα παιδιά υποφέρουν πολύ με την κατάσταση αυτή. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά έχει το θράσος να με κατηγορεί ότι εγώ έχω εξωσυζυγική σχέση. Ότι εγώ θέλω να χαλάσω την όμορφη οικογένειά μας.


Λοιπον διαβασα τις τελευταιες σελιδες του θεματος μεσα στις ακρες οχι ολοκληρες...
και απο οτι βλεπω ...σε απαταει επι χρονια ο συζυγος σου...

να αυτοκτονησει δεν θα το κανει ποτε..πιστεψε με γιατι αγαπαει τον εαυτο του και την ερωμενη του...απλως τα λεει αυτα για να μην τον χωρισεις...
σου λεει που θα βρω κοροιδο να με νταντευει,να με πλενει κ.λ.π...

αν θες την αποψη μου ολοι οι αντρες καποια στιγμη απαταμε...θα επρεπε ν το δεις πιο σφαιρικα το θεμα...βεβαια αν το κανει για χρονια οπως λες ειναι συγχωρητος...τωρα αν εχει τπτ μηνες μπορεις να τον συγχωρησεις μιας και ειστε και σε ξενη χωρη και εισαι μονη σου...
εαν παντως δεν μπορεις να συγχωρεσεις την απιστια τοτε βαλε μπρος και μην ακους τια απειλες του ειναι ολες ψευτικες...

να σε ρωτησω κατι πως καταλαβες πως σε απατουσε?

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Λοιπον διαβασα τις τελευταιες σελιδες του θεματος μεσα στις ακρες οχι ολοκληρες...
> και απο οτι βλεπω ...σε απαταει επι χρονια ο συζυγος σου...
> 
> να αυτοκτονησει δεν θα το κανει ποτε..πιστεψε με γιατι αγαπαει τον εαυτο του και την ερωμενη του...απλως τα λεει αυτα για να μην τον χωρισεις...
> σου λεει που θα βρω κοροιδο να με νταντευει,να με πλενει κ.λ.π...
> 
> αν θες την αποψη μου *ολοι οι αντρες καποια στιγμη* απαταμε...θα επρεπε ν το δεις πιο σφαιρικα το θεμα...βεβαια αν το κανει για χρονια οπως λες ειναι συγχωρητος...τωρα αν εχει τπτ μηνες μπορεις να τον συγχωρησεις μιας και ειστε και σε ξενη χωρη και εισαι μονη σου...
> εαν παντως δεν μπορεις να συγχωρεσεις την απιστια τοτε βαλε μπρος και μην ακους τια απειλες του ειναι ολες ψευτικες...
> 
> *να σε ρωτησω κατι πως καταλαβες πως σε απατουσε?*


*
*

Νοσταλγία γυναικεία αλληλεγγυη, μη του πεις και του δωσεις ιδέες πως να φυλάγεται, και πάρουν σειρά και αλλοι, λολ.

(Δεν ξέρω πόσο χωράει ένα αστειακι αυτή τη στιγμή στη διάθεσή σου αλλά νομίζω ειναι καλό είναι να διατηρούμε το χιούμορ μας και την πιο δύσκολη στιγμή, βοηθάει στην διαχείριση...αν όχι ας πεσει και κάτω η βλακειουλα μου, σεβαστό και αυτο..)

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Μα δεν έχεις καποιο ρίσκο να πάρεις. Είπαμε, παίρνεις την αστυνομία, δρας όπως χρειάζεται να δράσεις για να λαβει ψυχολογική βοήθεια, και νιπτεις τας χείρας σου. Από εκεί και πέρα δεν έχεις ευθύνη. Καταλαβαίνω ότι συναισθηματικά σου είναι δύσκολο αυτό...είναι ο σύζυγός σου πάρα πολλά χρόνια, ο πατέρας των παιδιών σου, η οικογένεια σου, δεν σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά όταν κάτι δε πάει καλά με την οικογένειά σου..έχεις μάθει να αναλαμβάνεις την ευθυνη...αλλά άμα είναι όντως να τον χωρίσεις, σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να αποστασιοποιηθείς από την οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη για εκείνον. Δεν θα γίνει μεμιάς, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα κινηθείς πιστεύω προς αυτή τη κατευθυνση όταν αρχίσεις κι εσύ η ίδια να το χωνεύεις ότι πραγματικά τελειώνει ο γάμος σας. Ακόμα δεν το συνειδητοποιείς επαρκως μου φαίνεται...
> Το ότι δεν ήρθε ακόμα από τη δουλειά μπορεί να μη σημαίνει αυτό που φοβάσαι...μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι θα γυρίσει με ξένες τρίχες πάλι. Τις τρίχες της "παρηγοριας"...η τις τρίχες του "που θα πάω τώρα".


Ήρθε τελικά, αλλά με την τελευταία σου πρόταση με έκανες να γελάσω με την ψυχή μου και δεν θυμάμαι πότε γέλασα τελευταία φορά. Αχ, βρε αθάνατη πατρίδα, όσα κι αν σου λείπουνε, το χιούμορ σου δεν το χάνεις ποτέ. Μετά την απειλή του δεν συζητήσαμε, τώρα προσπάθησε να ανοίξει λίγο το θέμα για το πόσο εξαιρετικό ζευγάρι είμαστε και πόσο διαφορετικοί από τους άλλους. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι ένας ιδιαίτερα καλός άνθρωπος που βοηθάει πάρα πολύ τους άλλους, κάνει τα πάντα που περνάνε από το χέρι του. Του είπα ότι θα συζητήσουμε αύριο το θέμα. Αφού η σκέψη του διαζυγίου τον τρομάζει τόσο, σκέφτηκα να του προτείνω έναν δοκιμαστικό χωρισμό για μερικούς μήνες, χωρίς να κάνω ακόμα αίτηση διαζυγίου, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μέσα μας ποιοι γίναμε, πόσο αλλάξαμε, τι χρειάζεται ο καθένας. Σε έναν γάμο που θα έμενα αναγκαστικά δεν θα ήτανε κανείς ευτυχισμένος (εκτός από αυτόν που θα είχε και γυναίκα και γκόμενα, χαχα). Μέσα μου έχουν σπάσει τα πάντα. Εύχομαι κι ελπίζω να δεχτεί αυτήν την μετριοπαθή και λιγότερο ριζοσπαστική πρόταση που θα του κάνω. Για να δούμε.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Ήρθε τελικά, αλλά με την τελευταία σου πρόταση με έκανες να γελάσω με την ψυχή μου και δεν θυμάμαι πότε γέλασα τελευταία φορά. Αχ, βρε αθάνατη πατρίδα, όσα κι αν σου λείπουνε, το χιούμορ σου δεν το χάνεις ποτέ. Μετά την απειλή του δεν συζητήσαμε, τώρα προσπάθησε να ανοίξει λίγο το θέμα για το πόσο εξαιρετικό ζευγάρι είμαστε και πόσο διαφορετικοί από τους άλλους. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι ένας ιδιαίτερα καλός άνθρωπος που βοηθάει πάρα πολύ τους άλλους, κάνει τα πάντα που περνάνε από το χέρι του. Του είπα ότι θα συζητήσουμε αύριο το θέμα. Αφού η σκέψη του διαζυγίου τον τρομάζει τόσο, σκέφτηκα να του προτείνω έναν δοκιμαστικό χωρισμό για μερικούς μήνες, χωρίς να κάνω ακόμα αίτηση διαζυγίου, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μέσα μας ποιοι γίναμε, πόσο αλλάξαμε, τι χρειάζεται ο καθένας. Σε έναν γάμο που θα έμενα αναγκαστικά δεν θα ήτανε κανείς ευτυχισμένος (εκτός από αυτόν που θα είχε και γυναίκα και γκόμενα, χαχα). Μέσα μου έχουν σπάσει τα πάντα. Εύχομαι κι ελπίζω να δεχτεί αυτήν την μετριοπαθή και λιγότερο ριζοσπαστική πρόταση που θα του κάνω. Για να δούμε.


Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που διατηρείς το χιούμορ σου...μου φαίνεται σημάδι ενος υγιούς μυαλού που θα διαχειριστεί τα πράγματα μια χαρά όπου και αν σε βγάλει τελικά όλη αυτή η ιστορία.
Μην νομίζεις πάντως, ξενιτεμένη είμαι κι εγώ...αλλά κουβαλάμε φαίνεται λίγη από την πατρίδα μέσα μας έτσι :)
Νομίζω οτι αυτή η ιδέα που θες να του προτείνεις είναι καλή.
Δεν βλέπω λόγο να το αρνηθεί...τι λόγο έχει να σε πνίγει στις τύψεις αν απλά θες λίγο χρόνο να επεξεργαστείς τα πράγματα; θα ήταν καλό για εσένα να αποστασιοποιηθείς λίγο.

----------


## Maira

> Αγαπητή Μάιρα, ζω το ίδιο πράγμα μόνο από την άλλη πλευρά, την πλευρά της συζύγου. Πίστευα ότι γνώριζα τον άνδρα μου (36 χρόνια μαζί) κι ότι αγαπιόμασταν πολύ. Μετά από ένα φλέρτ του με κάποια, άρχισα να προσέχω κάποια πράγματα καλύτερα. Οι ενδείξεις ότι με απατάει, γινότανε όλο και πιο πολλές. Αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι με απατάει με αυτήν που τον φλέρταρε. Μέχρι που μια γειτόνισσα που έκανε μπούλινγκ στη γειτονιά κι εμένα και τα παιδιά κι έδιωξε και τρεις ενοικιαστές με μπούλινγκ και γενικά ο χαρακτήρας της ήτανε απαίσιος, άρχισε να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ. Τότε συνειδητοποίησα ότι τα έχει με εκείνην και μάλιστα πολλά-πολλά χρόνια. Ο ίδιος με έβγαζε παρανοική. Πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγους και μίλησα με τρεις δικηγόρους. Όλοι πιστεύουν ότι οι ενδείξεις, αλλά και οι αποδείξεις είναι ξεκάθαρες. Πήρα τη βαλίτσα μου να φύγω, αλλά έπεσε στα πατώματα, έκλαιγε και με παρακαλούσε να μείνω, γιατί είμαι ο ό,τι καλύτερο του έχει συμβεί και ποτέ δεν θα έκανε σχέση με μια "βρωμιάρα", μια "τρελή", μια "χίπισσα μπλα, μπλα, που δεν ξέρει τι της γίνεται και την οποία θα ντρεπότανε πολύ να γνωρίσει στους φίλους του". Προχθές μάζεψα τη βαλίτσα του (η δικηγόρος μου είπε να φύγει αυτός, γιατί να φύγετε εσείς) και του είπα ότι θα κάνω αίτηση διαζυγίου. Πήρε τότε μια ζώνη και πήγε στο μπάνιο, απειλώντας με ότι θα κρεμαστεί, αφού πρώτα ξανάπεσε στα πατώματα και έκλαιγε και παρακαλούσε και μου έγραφε γράμματα δακρύβρεκτα για το πόσο με αγαπάει.Πάγωσα και δεν ήξερα τι να κάνω. Του είπα φυσικά ότι μπορεί να μείνει λίγο ακόμα κι ότι για το διαζύγιο το συζητάμε ξανά από βδομάδα. Δεν ξέρω πια με τι άνθρωπο έχω να κάνω. Είναι δειλός, είναι άρρωστος, είναι νάρκισσος, δεν ξέρω. Η ερωμένη του είναι παντρεμένη, αλλά δεν έχει παιδιά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο σύζυγός της ξέρει για τη διπλή ζωή τους. Δεν έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω τίποτα ούτε εσένα ούτε εμένα. Νιώθω ότι έχασα το πάτωμα κάτω από τα πόδια μου. Είμαι γυναίκα μιας ηλικίας κι ολομόναχη στο εξωτερικό. Εξαιτίας του έμεινα στην ξένη χώρα. Δεν μπορώ να φάω ούτε να κοιμηθώ. Όλη μου η ζωή καταστράφηκε. Και τα παιδιά υποφέρουν πολύ με την κατάσταση αυτή. Μέσα σε όλα αυτά έχει το θράσος να με κατηγορεί ότι εγώ έχω εξωσυζυγική σχέση. Ότι εγώ θέλω να χαλάσω την όμορφη οικογένειά μας.


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φια το μηνυμα που εστειλα. Σιγουρα κ μενα τα ιδια κανει στη γυναικα του.... θα την παρακαλα να μη τον χωρισει...
Η βασικη διαφορα που εχεις εδυ μ αυτην ειναι οτι απ το πως γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι ρισαι ΚΥΡΙΑ! Η γυναικα του ας πουμε δικου μου ειναι αισχιστου ειδους! Οταν εμαθε για μας με εβρισε με τα χειροτερα λογια που στο κστω κατω ο αντρας της δεν ειναι ανηλικος κ το χριροτετο πηρε τηλ την μανα μου κ τον πατερα μου κ τους εβρισε με απαισια λογια κ χαρακτηρισμους! Οτι κ αν εκανα εγω οι γονεις μου δεν φταιγαν σε τιποτα. Κ πως αντεδρασε αυτος που λατρευω??? Με επιασε να μου πει οτι ειναι εξαπατημενη κ εχει δικιο κ να παρουν οι γονεις μου τηλ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη.
Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι σωστο που τα φτιαξα με παντρεμενο. Ομως δε μου συστηθηκε ετσι. Μου ριπε οτι ειναι σε διασταση στο διαζυγιο κ μενουν χωριστα. Το σπιτι ειναι διοροφο.
Εξαπατημενη ειμαι κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου.

----------


## Maira

> ετσι ακριβως.
> την συζητηση αυτη στην κανει μονο για να μην τον δυσκολευεις οταν θελει να πηδηξει, επειδη ειδε οτι του ε κανες μουτρα για μιση μερα κι αναγκαστηκε να σε κυνηγαει για να σε πηδηξει 10 λεπτα. περισσοτερο χρονο εφαγε στα τηλεφωνα , παρα οταν βρεθηκατε. τον κουραζει αυτο. πρεπει να εισαι στρωμενη, προθυμη και να μην αντιμιλας..
> ουτε σου λεει αληθεια, ουτε θα αλλαξει ποτε κατι (αν και το να αλλαξει κατι δεν στο υποσχεται καν. ηταν ξεκαθαρος σ αυτο)
> αν μπλεκοταν η γυναικα του στα ποδια του κι οχι το αντιθετο, δεν θα την κυνηγουσε οταν εμαθε οτι εχει σχεση. θα της εδινε και την ευχη του.
> εκεινος τα εχει μεθοδευσει ετσι. 
> το κυνηγι που του κανει η γυναικα του, εινει μονο επειδη εχουν κανονικες σχεσεις και ειναι μονιμα ονλαιν, οχι επειδη δεν την θελει.


Παλι θα πω οτι εχεις δικιο. Κ ας συνεχιζω να κανω τις ιδιες βλακειες! Η γυναικα του γυρισε σημερα κ ηδη φανηκε η διαφορα. Θα παρει αδεια για το ποτε θα κυκλοφορησει κ αν τον αφησει αυτη! Του ειπα σαβκυρ για εκδρομη κ αλλαξε θεμα....

----------


## Maira

> Ναταλια αυτο ηθελα να πω, οταν βλεπεις αυτοκτονιες κτλ στα δυσκολα σημαινει οτι ειναι χειριστικος και αυτο με τη σειρα του κρυβει ανωριμοτητα και πολλες μαμουνιες απο πισω.


Κ μενα καθε φορα που μαλωναμε αυτοκτονουσε!!! Μια χαρα τον βλεπω! Εγω δεν ειμαι!

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Λοιπον διαβασα τις τελευταιες σελιδες του θεματος μεσα στις ακρες οχι ολοκληρες...
> και απο οτι βλεπω ...σε απαταει επι χρονια ο συζυγος σου...
> 
> να αυτοκτονησει δεν θα το κανει ποτε..πιστεψε με γιατι αγαπαει τον εαυτο του και την ερωμενη του...απλως τα λεει αυτα για να μην τον χωρισεις...
> σου λεει που θα βρω κοροιδο να με νταντευει,να με πλενει κ.λ.π...
> 
> αν θες την αποψη μου ολοι οι αντρες καποια στιγμη απαταμε...θα επρεπε ν το δεις πιο σφαιρικα το θεμα...βεβαια αν το κανει για χρονια οπως λες ειναι συγχωρητος...τωρα αν εχει τπτ μηνες μπορεις να τον συγχωρησεις μιας και ειστε και σε ξενη χωρη και εισαι μονη σου...
> εαν παντως δεν μπορεις να συγχωρεσεις την απιστια τοτε βαλε μπρος και μην ακους τια απειλες του ειναι ολες ψευτικες...
> 
> να σε ρωτησω κατι πως καταλαβες πως σε απατουσε?


Xfactor, είναι πολύ μεγάλο το θέμα, επειδή ένα βράδυ ανταποκρίθηκε στο φλερτ κάποιας, άρχισαν να μου μπαίνουν υποψίες και να παρατηρώ κάποια πράγματα. Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι τα έφτιαξε με εκείνην. Σιγά σιγά οι ενδείξεις πληθαίνανε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μια μέρα άρχισε μια γειτόνισσα να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ και πάλι αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι είναι τυχαίο γεγονός. Το στώλκινγκ όμως έγινε τόσο έντονο που τελικά άρχισα να φοβάμαι, τόσο για μένα όσο και για τα παιδιά μια που η γυναίκα αυτή δεν είναι καθόλου ακίνδυνη (έκανε διάφορα εδώ στο συγκρότημα που μένουμε). Τόσο το στώλκινγκ όσο και το γεγονός ότι ο άνδρας μου με κατηγορούσε ότι είμαι παρανοική, με έκαναν να επισκεφτώ μια ψυχολόγο, να μιλήσω επίσης και με μια δεύτερη και να μιλήσω με δυο φίλες μου δικηγόρους (αργότερα και με μια τρίτη , πιο επαγγελματικά) γιατί άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω γι αυτά που βλέπω και ζω. Κι ενώ ο άνδρας μου γελούσε κι έλεγε ότι η γειτόνισσα τα κάνει όλα αυτά επειδή είναι λίγο χαζούλα, οι παραπάνω μου είπαν ότι είμαι μια πολύ ορθολογικά σκεφτόμενη κι έξυπνη γυναίκα κι ότι όλα όσα γίνονται είναι πάρα-πάρα πολύ παράξενα. Όταν αγρίεψα και είπα στον άνδρα μου να της πει να σταματήσει το στώλκινγκ γιατί το στώλκινγκ δεν είναι μια αστεία πράξη, αλλά μια εγκληματική πράξη και θα κινηθώ νομικά εναντίον της, εκείνος είπε μεν ότι δεν έχει σχέση με αυτόν, αλλά πραγματικά την επομένη κόπηκε μαχαίρι. Δεν θέλω να γράψω άλλες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Maira

> Ήρθε τελικά, αλλά με την τελευταία σου πρόταση με έκανες να γελάσω με την ψυχή μου και δεν θυμάμαι πότε γέλασα τελευταία φορά. Αχ, βρε αθάνατη πατρίδα, όσα κι αν σου λείπουνε, το χιούμορ σου δεν το χάνεις ποτέ. Μετά την απειλή του δεν συζητήσαμε, τώρα προσπάθησε να ανοίξει λίγο το θέμα για το πόσο εξαιρετικό ζευγάρι είμαστε και πόσο διαφορετικοί από τους άλλους. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι ένας ιδιαίτερα καλός άνθρωπος που βοηθάει πάρα πολύ τους άλλους, κάνει τα πάντα που περνάνε από το χέρι του. Του είπα ότι θα συζητήσουμε αύριο το θέμα. Αφού η σκέψη του διαζυγίου τον τρομάζει τόσο, σκέφτηκα να του προτείνω έναν δοκιμαστικό χωρισμό για μερικούς μήνες, χωρίς να κάνω ακόμα αίτηση διαζυγίου, μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσουμε μέσα μας ποιοι γίναμε, πόσο αλλάξαμε, τι χρειάζεται ο καθένας. Σε έναν γάμο που θα έμενα αναγκαστικά δεν θα ήτανε κανείς ευτυχισμένος (εκτός από αυτόν που θα είχε και γυναίκα και γκόμενα, χαχα). Μέσα μου έχουν σπάσει τα πάντα. Εύχομαι κι ελπίζω να δεχτεί αυτήν την μετριοπαθή και λιγότερο ριζοσπαστική πρόταση που θα του κάνω. Για να δούμε.


Κ παλι θα πω οτι εισαι πολυ ΚΥΡΙΑ! Μπραβο σου. Εγω που ειμαι απ τη πλευρα της αλλης γυναικας θα σου πω οτι θα θελα να με παρει τηλ κ οχι να με βρισει να μου πει τι συμβαινει να της πω κ εγω τι μου λεγε. Γιατι κ οι δυο ειμαστε σε πλανη. Ειμαι σιγουρη

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φια το μηνυμα που εστειλα. Σιγουρα κ μενα τα ιδια κανει στη γυναικα του.... θα την παρακαλα να μη τον χωρισει...
> Η βασικη διαφορα που εχεις εδυ μ αυτην ειναι οτι απ το πως γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι ρισαι ΚΥΡΙΑ! Η γυναικα του ας πουμε δικου μου ειναι αισχιστου ειδους! Οταν εμαθε για μας με εβρισε με τα χειροτερα λογια που στο κστω κατω ο αντρας της δεν ειναι ανηλικος κ το χριροτετο πηρε τηλ την μανα μου κ τον πατερα μου κ τους εβρισε με απαισια λογια κ χαρακτηρισμους! Οτι κ αν εκανα εγω οι γονεις μου δεν φταιγαν σε τιποτα. Κ πως αντεδρασε αυτος που λατρευω??? Με επιασε να μου πει οτι ειναι εξαπατημενη κ εχει δικιο κ να παρουν οι γονεις μου τηλ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη.
> Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι σωστο που τα φτιαξα με παντρεμενο. Ομως δε μου συστηθηκε ετσι. Μου ριπε οτι ειναι σε διασταση στο διαζυγιο κ μενουν χωριστα. Το σπιτι ειναι διοροφο.
> Εξαπατημενη ειμαι κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου.


Η ερωμένη Μάιρα, έχει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της και των πράξεων της, αλλά δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη απέναντι στη σύζυγο. Απέναντι στη σύζυγο ευθύνη έχει μόνο ο σύζυγος. Λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα έπαθες από τη σύζυγο.

----------


## Xfactor

> Xfactor, είναι πολύ μεγάλο το θέμα, επειδή ένα βράδυ ανταποκρίθηκε στο φλερτ κάποιας, άρχισαν να μου μπαίνουν υποψίες και να παρατηρώ κάποια πράγματα. Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι τα έφτιαξε με εκείνην. Σιγά σιγά οι ενδείξεις πληθαίνανε ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Μια μέρα άρχισε μια γειτόνισσα να μου κάνει στώλκινγκ και πάλι αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι είναι τυχαίο γεγονός. Το στώλκινγκ όμως έγινε τόσο έντονο που τελικά άρχισα να φοβάμαι, τόσο για μένα όσο και για τα παιδιά μια που η γυναίκα αυτή δεν είναι καθόλου ακίνδυνη (έκανε διάφορα εδώ στο συγκρότημα που μένουμε). Τόσο το στώλκινγκ όσο και το γεγονός ότι ο άνδρας μου με κατηγορούσε ότι είμαι παρανοική, με έκαναν να επισκεφτώ μια ψυχολόγο, να μιλήσω επίσης και με μια δεύτερη και να μιλήσω με δυο φίλες μου δικηγόρους (αργότερα και με μια τρίτη , πιο επαγγελματικά) γιατί άρχισα να αμφιβάλλω γι αυτά που βλέπω και ζω. Κι ενώ ο άνδρας μου γελούσε κι έλεγε ότι η γειτόνισσα τα κάνει όλα αυτά επειδή είναι λίγο χαζούλα, οι παραπάνω μου είπαν ότι είμαι μια πολύ ορθολογικά σκεφτόμενη κι έξυπνη γυναίκα κι ότι όλα όσα γίνονται είναι πάρα-πάρα πολύ παράξενα. Όταν αγρίεψα και είπα στον άνδρα μου να της πει να σταματήσει το στώλκινγκ γιατί το στώλκινγκ δεν είναι μια αστεία πράξη, αλλά μια εγκληματική πράξη και θα κινηθώ νομικά εναντίον της, εκείνος είπε μεν ότι δεν έχει σχέση με αυτόν, αλλά πραγματικά την επομένη κόπηκε μαχαίρι. Δεν θέλω να γράψω άλλες λεπτομέρειες.


συγνωμη αλλα απο αυτο εγω δν βλεπω να εχει κατι ο ανρας σου μαζι της...
χειροπιαστες αποδειξεις εχεις?στο εχει παραδεχτει?

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Κ παλι θα πω οτι εισαι πολυ ΚΥΡΙΑ! Μπραβο σου. Εγω που ειμαι απ τη πλευρα της αλλης γυναικας θα σου πω οτι θα θελα να με παρει τηλ κ οχι να με βρισει να μου πει τι συμβαινει να της πω κ εγω τι μου λεγε. Γιατι κ οι δυο ειμαστε σε πλανη. Ειμαι σιγουρη


 Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ τηλ. στην ερωμένη, γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη απέναντί μου. Αλλά, ναι, έτσι είναι και οι δυο γυναίκες βρίσκονται μάλλον σε πλάνη.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> συγνωμη αλλα απο αυτο εγω δν βλεπω να εχει κατι ο ανρας σου μαζι της...
> χειροπιαστες αποδειξεις εχεις?στο εχει παραδεχτει?


Υπάρχουν κάποιες για τις οποίες δεν θέλω να μιλήσω. Χειροπιαστά ήρθε μια μέρα με είκοσι γυναικείες τρίχες στο πουλόβερ και αφού του το είπα δεν ξαναφόρεσε το πουλόβερ. Στο πουκάμισό του όμως, στην εσωτερική πλευρά έβρισκα συχνά πάλι τις ίδιες τρίχες, αν και πιο λίγες.

----------


## Maira

> Η ερωμένη Μάιρα, έχει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της και των πράξεων της, αλλά δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη απέναντι στη σύζυγο. Απέναντι στη σύζυγο ευθύνη έχει μόνο ο σύζυγος. Λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα έπαθες από τη σύζυγο.


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ. Κ λυπαμαι πολυ για οτι περνας. Βλεπεις οτι κ η αλλη πλευρα εγω δηλαδη δεν περναω καλα... γιατι με φλομοσε στα ψεματα τοσα χρονια κ μετα ξαφνικα νοιαστηκε για την οικογενεια του. Σιγουρα θα χει πει σ αυτην οτι ειμαι η τρελη που τον κυνηγαει κ ποιος ξερει κ τι αλλα....

----------


## Xfactor

> Υπάρχουν κάποιες για τις οποίες δεν θέλω να μιλήσω. Χειροπιαστά ήρθε μια μέρα με είκοσι γυναικείες τρίχες στο πουλόβερ και αφού του το είπα δεν ξαναφόρεσε το πουλόβερ. Στο πουκάμισό του όμως, στην εσωτερική πλευρά έβρισκα συχνά πάλι τις ίδιες τρίχες, αν και πιο λίγες.


πωπω ελεος και απο τις τριχες το νομιζες?
μου εχει τυχει και εμενα να με αγκαλιαζουν γυναικες και μια πρωην μ να τις βρισκει τριχες και να τσακωνομαστε...
σορυ που θ αστο πω...αλλα στον ψυχολογο τι ειπες?οτι βρισκεις τριχες?
ζηλευες γενικα παλαιοτερα τον αντρα σου?
εχεις ακουσει ποτε τον ορο παθολογικη ζηλεια?

----------


## Maira

> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έπαιρνα ποτέ τηλ. στην ερωμένη, γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη απέναντί μου. Αλλά, ναι, έτσι είναι και οι δυο γυναίκες βρίσκονται μάλλον σε πλάνη.


Ασ μ επαιρνε οχι ομως με βρισιδια ασ μ αφηνε να της πω τι πω πως εχει η κατασταση. Κ το χειροτερο να μπλεξει τους γονεις μου. Εγω δεν εβρισα τους γονεις κανενος

----------


## Xfactor

> Ασ μ επαιρνε οχι ομως με βρισιδια ασ μ αφηνε να της πω τι πω πως εχει η κατασταση. Κ το χειροτερο να μπλεξει τους γονεις μου. Εγω δεν εβρισα τους γονεις κανενος


καλα και εσυ μην το παιζεις θυμα τωρα...ενα σπιτι θες να κλεισεις...
πηγαινες με τον αντρα της τι ηθελες να σου πει? ελα να πιουμε καφεδακι?χαχααχχααχα
ερε τι ακουμε

----------


## Maira

> καλα και εσυ μην το παιζεις θυμα τωρα...ενα σπιτι θες να κλεισεις...
> πηγαινες με τον αντρα της τι ηθελες να σου πει? ελα να πιουμε καφεδακι?χαχααχχααχα
> ερε τι ακουμε


Γιατι πηγα να κλεισω σπιτι.?? Μου παρουσιαστικε σε διασταση οτι ειναι ατα διαζυγια κ ζουν χωρια!! Τι επρεπε να ζητησω να δω τις υπογραφες???

----------


## Xfactor

> Γιατι πηγα να κλεισω σπιτι.?? Μου παρουσιαστικε σε διασταση οτι ειναι ατα διαζυγια κ ζουν χωρια!! Τι επρεπε να ζητησω να δω τις υπογραφες???


σου παρουσιαστηκε μετα που το εμαθες οτι ειναι παντρεμενος δν εφυγες ομως...οποτεεεεεε//////

----------


## Maira

> σου παρουσιαστηκε μετα που το εμαθες οτι ειναι παντρεμενος δν εφυγες ομως...οποτεεεεεε//////


Γιατι να φυγω??? Μετα τα βρισιδια της γυναικας του εχω καθε λογο να μεινω κ ν αποδειξω ποσο σκαρτος ειναι αυτος!

----------


## Xfactor

> Γιατι να φυγω??? Μετα τα βρισιδια της γυναικας του εχω καθε λογο να μεινω κ ν αποδειξω ποσο σκαρτος ειναι αυτος!


χαχχαααχ
βασικα το ειχες καταλαβει α[πο την αρχη οτι ειναι σε γαμο...να φανταστω το καταλαβες απο τις ωρεσ που μιλουσατε τηλεφωνο...
τωρα θες να αποκαλυψεις οτι ειναι σκαρτος? η απλα δεν σε νοιαζει η οικογενεια του?
επρεπε να εχεις φυγει ηδη
το αν ειναι σκαρτος η οχι δεν σε ενδιαφερει ..ασε να ενδιαφερει την γυναικα του

----------


## Maira

> σου παρουσιαστηκε μετα που το εμαθες οτι ειναι παντρεμενος δν εφυγες ομως...οποτεεεεεε//////


Κ αλλωστε οπως ειπες κ εσυ ολοι οι αντρες απατατε!!
Κ φταιμε εμεις οι ελευθερες γυναικες που μας κοροιδευετε!

----------


## Maira

> χαχχαααχ
> βασικα το ειχες καταλαβει α[πο την αρχη οτι ειναι σε γαμο...να φανταστω το καταλαβες απο τις ωρεσ που μιλουσατε τηλεφωνο...
> τωρα θες να αποκαλυψεις οτι ειναι σκαρτος? η απλα δεν σε νοιαζει η οικογενεια του?
> επρεπε να εχεις φυγει ηδη
> το αν ειναι σκαρτος η οχι δεν σε ενδιαφερει ..ασε να ενδιαφερει την γυναικα του


Μιλουσαμε οτι ωρες ηθελα στο τηλ κ ηταν διαρκως μαζι μου! Τιποτα δε προδιδε οτι ηταν δεν ηταν σε διασταση! Μ ενδιαφερει τη στιγμη που αυτη εμπλεξε τους γονεις μου κ ενοχλησε την οικογενεια μου.

----------


## Xfactor

> Κ αλλωστε οπως ειπες κ εσυ ολοι οι αντρες απατατε!!
> Κ φταιμε εμεις οι ελευθερες γυναικες που μας κοροιδευετε!


απαταμε οταν βρουμε μια κοπελα που δν εχει αυτοσεβασμο και θελουμε να την γλεντησουμε χωρις να το μαθει τον ετερον ημισυ μαιρα..
τεσπα, οκ δν το ηξερες σε πιστευω δν εχεις λογο να πεις ψεματα σε φορουμ.,...αλλα τωρα εφοσον εμαθες την αληθεια δεν θα επρεπε να φυγεις? και μην μ πεις για να αποδειξεις κατι...
το σωστο απεναντι προς την οικογενεια του και απεναντι προς τον εαυτο σου αυτο δεν θα ηταν?

----------


## elis

Μαρια εχω κορη ξερω τι σκεφτεσται και πωσ τα βλεπετε ο παντρεμενοσ κανει μπαμ

----------


## Xfactor

> Μιλουσαμε οτι ωρες ηθελα στο τηλ κ ηταν διαρκως μαζι μου! Τιποτα δε προδιδε οτι ηταν δεν ηταν σε διασταση! Μ ενδιαφερει τη στιγμη που αυτη εμπλεξε τους γονεις μου κ ενοχλησε την οικογενεια μου.


α οκ αμα μιλουσατε οτι ωρες ηθελες τοτε ειναι περιεργο το θεμα....πως μπορουσε και μιλουσε αυτος ενω ειναι παντρεμενος?
συγνωμη αλλα αυτη πως εμπλεξε τους γονεις σου?

----------


## νοσταλγία

> πωπω ελεος και απο τις τριχες το νομιζες?
> μου εχει τυχει και εμενα να με αγκαλιαζουν γυναικες και μια πρωην μ να τις βρισκει τριχες και να τσακωνομαστε...
> σορυ που θ αστο πω...αλλα στον ψυχολογο τι ειπες?οτι βρισκεις τριχες?
> ζηλευες γενικα παλαιοτερα τον αντρα σου?
> εχεις ακουσει ποτε τον ορο παθολογικη ζηλεια?


Το συναίσθημα της ζήλειας μου είναι άγνωστο. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν ζηλεύω την ερωμένη, δεν βρίσκω λόγο, επειδή σκέφτομαι ότι το όλο θέμα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με μένα ή με εκείνην, αλλά μόνο με δικά του θέματα-προβλήματα. Με την ψυχολόγο συζήτησα πάρα πολλά θέματα πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να γράψω τώρα σελίδες ολόκληρες για τις ενδείξεις.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φια το μηνυμα που εστειλα. Σιγουρα κ μενα τα ιδια κανει στη γυναικα του.... θα την παρακαλα να μη τον χωρισει...
> Η βασικη διαφορα που εχεις εδυ μ αυτην ειναι οτι απ το πως γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι ρισαι ΚΥΡΙΑ! *Η γυναικα του ας πουμε δικου μου ειναι αισχιστου ειδους!* Οταν εμαθε για μας με εβρισε με τα χειροτερα λογια που στο κστω κατω ο αντρας της δεν ειναι ανηλικος κ το χριροτετο πηρε τηλ την μανα μου κ τον πατερα μου κ τους εβρισε με απαισια λογια κ χαρακτηρισμους! Οτι κ αν εκανα εγω οι γονεις μου δεν φταιγαν σε τιποτα. Κ πως αντεδρασε αυτος που λατρευω??? Με επιασε να μου πει οτι ειναι εξαπατημενη κ εχει δικιο κ να παρουν οι γονεις μου τηλ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη.
> Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι σωστο που τα φτιαξα με παντρεμενο. Ομως δε μου συστηθηκε ετσι. Μου ριπε οτι ειναι σε διασταση στο διαζυγιο κ μενουν χωριστα. Το σπιτι ειναι διοροφο.
> Εξαπατημενη ειμαι κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου.


Ξεγελας και δικαιολογεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κάθεσαι να κρίνεις την γυναίκα του, μην το κάνεις πρώτον για το καλό σου και δεύτερον επειδή δεν είσαι σε θέση να το κανεις. Γιατί οπως και αν είναι, οποια και αν ειναι εκείνη, εκείνος επιλέγει να μένει μαζί της. Άρα η αυτός είναι χαζο μωρό που συνεχίζει να κάθεται μαζί της (που δεν νομίζω), η εσυ έχεις τελείως διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα στο μυαλό σου για εκείνη για να μην αισθάνεσαι τύψεις...Μπορεί κάλλιστα και η γυναίκα του δικού σου να είναι μια χαρά γυναίκα, σαν αυτήν εδώ που γράφει τωρα. Θεωρείς δηλαδή δεν είχε δικαίωμα να θυμώσει; Να νιώσει προδομενη; Εξοργισμένη; Εσύ πως θα εκρινες μια άλλη γκόμενα που θα έπιανε εκεινος; Θα ήσουν οκ με αυτό; Και οι συγκεκριμένοι εχουν δώσει ορκους, έχουν παιδί μαζί, δεν συναντιούνται για ένα στα γρήγορα...έχει κάθε λόγο να αντιδραει ασχημα. Οκ το βρίσκω κι εγώ κατινια αυτό με τους γονείς σου και γενικώς το ότι έκατσε και ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα, αλλα φαίνεται ότι θέλει να διατηρήσει τον γάμο της. Θα την κατηγορήσεις που θέλει να διατηρήσει τον γάμο της; Βασικά το λάθος και το δικό της και το δικό σου είναι ότι εστιάζετε η μια στην άλλη αντί να δείτε με τι μαλακα ασχολείστε. Το "τρόπαιο" να πούμε... Ξύπνα. Ήσουν οντως εξαπατημενη όσο δεν ήξερες...τώρα που ξέρεις όμως δεν είσαι θύμα. Έχεις ντυθεί με την προβιά του θύματος αλλά θα έβγαζες τον λύκο εξω με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση αν σε έπαιρνε. Το γαμωτο σου είναι που βλέπεις ότι δεν σε παίρνει...τίποτα άλλο. 
Σου προτείνω να κάτσεις να φανταστείς ότι η νοσταλγία είναι η γυναίκα του δικού σου...και ότι εκείνος λέει και στις δύο σας ψεμματα...δεν λέω πως οι καταστασεις είναι ίδιες. Λέω πως ίσως αυτό σου δώσει μια αλλη οπτική. Κάτσε και σκέψου ρεαλιστικά για μια στιγμή και όχι μέσα από το πρίσμα του τι θα ήθελες να ισχύει...

----------


## Maira

> απαταμε οταν βρουμε μια κοπελα που δν εχει αυτοσεβασμο και θελουμε να την γλεντησουμε χωρις να το μαθει τον ετερον ημισυ μαιρα..
> τεσπα, οκ δν το ηξερες σε πιστευω δν εχεις λογο να πεις ψεματα σε φορουμ.,...αλλα τωρα εφοσον εμαθες την αληθεια δεν θα επρεπε να φυγεις? και μην μ πεις για να αποδειξεις κατι...
> το σωστο απεναντι προς την οικογενεια του και απεναντι προς τον εαυτο σου αυτο δεν θα ηταν?


Οι κοπελες χωρις αυτοσεβασμο δεν ειναι κριμα δηλαδη? ? Γιατι θα πρεπει να τις εκμεταλλευτητε?? 
Οταν καταλαβα τι συμβαινει ηταν αργα.. ξερεις υπαρχουν κ ανθρωποι που αγαπανε αληθινα...

----------


## Maira

> Το συναίσθημα της ζήλειας μου είναι άγνωστο. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν ζηλεύω την ερωμένη, δεν βρίσκω λόγο, επειδή σκέφτομαι ότι το όλο θέμα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με μένα ή με εκείνην, αλλά μόνο με δικά του θέματα-προβλήματα. Με την ψυχολόγο συζήτησα πάρα πολλά θέματα πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να γράψω τώρα σελίδες ολόκληρες για τις ενδείξεις.


Εχεις δικιο κ μενα οι ψυχολογοι μου παν οτι αυτος εχει θεματα

----------


## Maira

> α οκ αμα μιλουσατε οτι ωρες ηθελες τοτε ειναι περιεργο το θεμα....πως μπορουσε και μιλουσε αυτος ενω ειναι παντρεμενος?
> συγνωμη αλλα αυτη πως εμπλεξε τους γονεις σου?


Το πως μπορουσε κ μιλουσε κ πως βρισκομασταν τοσες ωρες χωρις να χτυπαει τηλ η γυναικα του ειναι περιεργο οντως!!! Αλλα δε ξερω πως τα καταφερνε! 
Τους γονεις μου τους πηρε τηλ αυτη κ τους εβρισε

----------


## Xfactor

> Οι κοπελες χωρις αυτοσεβασμο δεν ειναι κριμα δηλαδη? ? Γιατι θα πρεπει να τις εκμεταλλευτητε?? 
> Οταν καταλαβα τι συμβαινει ηταν αργα.. ξερεις υπαρχουν κ ανθρωποι που αγαπανε αληθινα...


εφοσον υπαρχει δεσμευση με μια κοπελα μαιρα τοτε την δευτερη την θες καθαρα για σεξ και μονο..δεν εκμεταλευεται κανενας καμια κοπελα..θελει και τα παθαινει αυτη...
ολοι οι ανθρωποι αγαπανε αληθινα.....
αλλα δεν μ απαντας ομως...εφοσον τωρα ξερεις οτι εχει γυναικα και δεν χωριζει γτ εσυ δεν φευγεις?..το θεωρεις ηθικο?
και εκτος απο αυτο..να στο πω και αλλιως...και να χωρισει την γυναικα τιου και να τα βρει μαζι σου..μετα απο 1-2 χρονια θα ψαχνει παλι αλλη για καβατζα.....

----------


## νοσταλγία

> καλα και εσυ μην το παιζεις θυμα τωρα...ενα σπιτι θες να κλεισεις...
> πηγαινες με τον αντρα της τι ηθελες να σου πει? ελα να πιουμε καφεδακι?χαχααχχααχα
> ερε τι ακουμε


Σε βρίσκω πολύ αυστηρό. Μια ερωμένη δεν κλείνει το σπίτι. Το σπίτι το κλείνει ο παντρεμένος, εκείνος και μόνο εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που επέτρεψε να δημιουργηθεί. Που καλλιέργησε, αδιαφορώντας για τις επιπτώσεις. Η ερωμένη δεν έχει την παραμικρή ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του παντρεμένου.

----------


## Xfactor

> Το συναίσθημα της ζήλειας μου είναι άγνωστο. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν ζηλεύω την ερωμένη, δεν βρίσκω λόγο, επειδή σκέφτομαι ότι το όλο θέμα δεν έχει καμία σχέση με μένα ή με εκείνην, αλλά μόνο με δικά του θέματα-προβλήματα. Με την ψυχολόγο συζήτησα πάρα πολλά θέματα πάρα πολλές φορές, αλλά θα έπρεπε να γράψω τώρα σελίδες ολόκληρες για τις ενδείξεις.


εγω παντως θα το ξαναπω οτι απο την ιστορια σου ..δν βλεπω αν σε απατουσε οα ντρας σου...
αυτο π βλεπω ειναι οτι ζηλεψες απο τις τριχες και εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε βρίσκω πολύ αυστηρό. Μια ερωμένη δεν κλείνει το σπίτι. Το σπίτι το κλείνει ο παντρεμένος, εκείνος και μόνο εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που επέτρεψε να δημιουργηθεί. Που καλλιέργησε, αδιαφορώντας για τις επιπτώσεις. Η ερωμένη δεν έχει την παραμικρή ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του παντρεμένου.


ολοι εχουν ευθυνη και η γυναικα του εχει ευθυνη που τον εκανε να αδιαφορησει για την σχεση και να ψαξει αλλου γλαστρουλα να ποτισει

----------


## Maira

> Ξεγελας και δικαιολογεις τον εαυτό σου με το να κάθεσαι να κρίνεις την γυναίκα του, μην το κάνεις πρώτον για το καλό σου και δεύτερον επειδή δεν είσαι σε θέση να το κανεις. Γιατί οπως και αν είναι, οποια και αν ειναι εκείνη, εκείνος επιλέγει να μένει μαζί της. Άρα η αυτός είναι χαζο μωρό που συνεχίζει να κάθεται μαζί της (που δεν νομίζω), η εσυ έχεις τελείως διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα στο μυαλό σου για εκείνη για να μην αισθάνεσαι τύψεις...Μπορεί κάλλιστα και η γυναίκα του δικού σου να είναι μια χαρά γυναίκα, σαν αυτήν εδώ που γράφει τωρα. Θεωρείς δηλαδή δεν είχε δικαίωμα να θυμώσει; Να νιώσει προδομενη; Εξοργισμένη; Εσύ πως θα εκρινες μια άλλη γκόμενα που θα έπιανε εκεινος; Θα ήσουν οκ με αυτό; Και οι συγκεκριμένοι εχουν δώσει ορκους, έχουν παιδί μαζί, δεν συναντιούνται για ένα στα γρήγορα...έχει κάθε λόγο να αντιδραει ασχημα. Οκ το βρίσκω κι εγώ κατινια αυτό με τους γονείς σου και γενικώς το ότι έκατσε και ασχολήθηκε με το θέμα, αλλα φαίνεται ότι θέλει να διατηρήσει τον γάμο της. Θα την κατηγορήσεις που θέλει να διατηρήσει τον γάμο της; Βασικά το λάθος και το δικό της και το δικό σου είναι ότι εστιάζετε η μια στην άλλη αντί να δείτε με τι μαλακα ασχολείστε. Το "τρόπαιο" να πούμε... Ξύπνα. Ήσουν οντως εξαπατημενη όσο δεν ήξερες...τώρα που ξέρεις όμως δεν είσαι θύμα. Έχεις ντυθεί με την προβιά του θύματος αλλά θα έβγαζες τον λύκο εξω με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση αν σε έπαιρνε. Το γαμωτο σου είναι που βλέπεις ότι δεν σε παίρνει...τίποτα άλλο. 
> Σου προτείνω να κάτσεις να φανταστείς ότι η νοσταλγία είναι η γυναίκα του δικού σου...και ότι εκείνος λέει και στις δύο σας ψεμματα...δεν λέω πως οι καταστασεις είναι ίδιες. Λέω πως ίσως αυτό σου δώσει μια αλλη οπτική. Κάτσε και σκέψου ρεαλιστικά για μια στιγμή και όχι μέσα από το πρίσμα του τι θα ήθελες να ισχύει...


Θα σκεφτω αυτα που ειπες σοβαρα. Γιατι δεν ξερω τι παραμυθι πουλαει στη γυναικα του... 
Τι της ειπε κ την εφτασε στο σημειο να μας παρει κ να μας βρισει οικογενειακως. Σιγουρα δε ξερω...

----------


## Maira

> Σε βρίσκω πολύ αυστηρό. Μια ερωμένη δεν κλείνει το σπίτι. Το σπίτι το κλείνει ο παντρεμένος, εκείνος και μόνο εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που επέτρεψε να δημιουργηθεί. Που καλλιέργησε, αδιαφορώντας για τις επιπτώσεις. Η ερωμένη δεν έχει την παραμικρή ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του παντρεμένου.


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Maira

> εγω παντως θα το ξαναπω οτι απο την ιστορια σου ..δν βλεπω αν σε απατουσε οα ντρας σου...
> αυτο π βλεπω ειναι οτι ζηλεψες απο τις τριχες και εβγαλες αυτο το συμπερασμα


Εγω παλι κυριε μου ξερεις τι πιστευω για σενα?? Οτι δεν εχει ερωτευτει ποτε!!!

----------


## elis

Νοσταλγια εχω κορη και ξερω αυτα που λεσ ειναι για ελευθερουσ

----------


## Maira

> ολοι εχουν ευθυνη και η γυναικα του εχει ευθυνη που τον εκανε να αδιαφορησει για την σχεση και να ψαξει αλλου γλαστρουλα να ποτισει


Κ τοτε γιατι δεν την χωριζει??? Παρα καθετε κ τον πλενει κ τον ταιζει!!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγω παλι κυριε μου ξερεις τι πιστευω για σενα?? Οτι δεν εχει ερωτευτει ποτε!!!


εχω ερωτευτει παραφορα...και πραγματικα οχι οπως εσυ...που το κανεις απο πεισμα:D...
τεσπα δν ειμαι εδω για να αναλυσω τα ερωτικα μ :P

----------


## Maira

> εχω ερωτευτει παραφορα...και πραγματικα οχι οπως εσυ...που το κανεις απο πεισμα:D...
> τεσπα δν ειμαι εδω για να αναλυσω τα ερωτικα μ :P


Κριμα εγω βλεπω οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε ν αναλυσεις τα ερωτικα σου γιατι εχεις θεματα.. απουημενα ας πουμε??!!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Κ τοτε γιατι δεν την χωριζει??? Παρα καθετε κ τον πλενει κ τον ταιζει!!!


γιατι την γυναικα του την αγαπαει πραγματικα και δεν προκειται να χαλασει την οικογενεια για εναν επιπολαιο ερωτα...

υπαρχουν τα συναισθηματα ποθου και ερωτα και τα πιο "μεστα " οπως η αγαπη...
πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να αφησει ποτε την γυναικα τ? ακριβως μια που τον πλενει τον ταιζει και του συγχωρει τα κερατα?χααχαχαχ που τετοιο κελεπουρι :D

----------


## Xfactor

> Κριμα εγω βλεπω οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε ν αναλυσεις τα ερωτικα σου γιατι εχεις θεματα.. απουημενα ας πουμε??!!!


βλεπω οτι σε πειραξε η συζητηση μαζι μ και μ επιτιθεσαι ...ζηταω συγνωμη αν εγινε προσβλητικος...
εγω στην νοσταλγια απαντησα αρχικα....
γιατι κατηγορει τον αντρας της χωρις λογο μου φαινεται

----------


## Maira

> γιατι την γυναικα του την αγαπαει πραγματικα και δεν προκειται να χαλασει την οικογενεια για εναν επιπολαιο ερωτα...
> 
> υπαρχουν τα συναισθηματα ποθου και ερωτα και τα πιο "μεστα " οπως η αγαπη...
> πιστευεις οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να αφησει ποτε την γυναικα τ? ακριβως μια που τον πλενει τον ταιζει και του συγχωρει τα κερατα?χααχαχαχ που τετοιο κελεπουρι :D


Μπραβο του λοιπον!!! Αγαπαει τι γυναικα του κ τη κερατωνει??? Πεσμου κ αλλα!!! Τελικα η συζητηση μαζι σου θα με κανει να τον σιχαθω!!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Μπραβο του λοιπον!!! Αγαπαει τι γυναικα του κ τη κερατωνει??? Πεσμου κ αλλα!!! Τελικα η συζητηση μαζι σου θα με κανει να τον σιχαθω!!!


τι δουλεια εχει η αγαπη με το σεξ? δλδ αμα αγαπας δν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ με αλλη?

----------


## Maira

> βλεπω οτι σε πειραξε η συζητηση μαζι μ και μ επιτιθεσαι ...ζηταω συγνωμη αν εγινε προβλητικος...
> εγω στην νοσταλγια απαντησα αρχικα....
> γιατι κατηγορει τον αντρας της χωρις λογο μου φαινεται


Η νοσταλγια ομως απαντησε σε μενα στο δικο μου θεμα. Κ δεν βρισκω να τον κατηγορει χωρις λογο. Αλλωστε υπαρχει κ η γυναικεια διαισθηση που δεν πεφτει εξω!!! Δεν με πειραξε η συζητηση μαζι σου. Ισα ισα!!! Συνεχισε!!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Σε βρίσκω πολύ αυστηρό. Μια ερωμένη δεν κλείνει το σπίτι. Το σπίτι το κλείνει ο παντρεμένος, εκείνος και μόνο εκείνος ευθύνεται για την κατάσταση που επέτρεψε να δημιουργηθεί. Που καλλιέργησε, αδιαφορώντας για τις επιπτώσεις. Η ερωμένη δεν έχει την παραμικρή ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του παντρεμένου.


Κάτσε ρε νοσταλγια προφανώς ο παντρεμένος είναι που έχει ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του και κάνεις άλλος, αλλά το τρίτο πρόσωπο δεν έχει την ευθύνη των δικων του πράξεών; Δεν είναι μια άσχημη πρόθεση και πράξη αυτό; Δεν το λέω με την έννοια ότι αυτό το πρόσωπο φταίει αν ο παντρεμένος ψαχνεται...αν δεν ήταν αυτή και δεν του καθόταν, θα ήταν σιγουρα άλλη. Το λέω με την έννοια ότι τι περιμένει προς το πρόσωπο της, καλή συμπεριφορά από την γυναίκα του; Λογικό δεν είναι να αισθάνεται η σύζυγος αρνητικά απέναντι της; Νομίζω ότι αυτό λέει ο xfactor, οτι της το χρεώνει κι όλας της συζυγου ότι την μισεί άδικα την καημένη...Στη θέση της εκείνη πως θα ένιωθε; Μην εστιάζεις στο κομμάτι που λέει για το κλείσιμο του σπιτιού...εστίασε στο "τι ήθελες να σου πει, έλα για καφέ;" Εννοείται ότι θα νιώθει άσχημα απέναντι της η σύζυγος.
Είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για τις πράξεις μας και είναι αναμενόμενο να έχουμε τις ανάλογες επιπτώσεις. 
Ωραία τα υπεράνω νοσταλγία, αλλά θεωρώ ότι όσο λογική και έξυπνη γυναίκα και αν είσαι, που φαίνεται ότι είσαι, αν έβλεπες πραγματικά την γκόμενα του και είχες καραζωντανη αληθινή πια εικόνα τους στο μυαλό σου, με φατσες και ολα, ούτε εσύ θα ένιωθες όμορφα απέναντι της.
Μάιρα δεν σου λέμε τίποτα κακό, παρά μόνο να μπεις στη θέση της συζύγου για λίγο. Όχι επειδή έχεις ευθυνη απέναντι της, αλλά για να καταλάβεις ότι άνθρωπος είναι και αυτή και θέλει να διατηρήσει την οικογένεια της, δεν είναι το τέρας που φαντάζεσαι. Αυτό γιατί σε νοιάζει; Οχι για εκείνη, αλλά για έναν μόνο λόγο: *Για να δεις πόσο μαλακας είναι εκεινος* και πόσο κακό κάνει και στις δύο σας.
Είδες τι λέει ο άλλος; Η μια να τον καθαριζει (= "αγάπη") και η άλλη για πήδημα (= "ερωτας"). Τα λέει ωμά αλλά ισχύει. Η το ένα ή το αλλο μονο μπορείς να είσαι για *τέτοιους άντρες.* Και ο φίλος από εδώ το ξέρει καλά το είδος εκ των έσω μάλλον...

----------


## Maira

> τι δουλεια εχει η αγαπη με το σεξ? δλδ αμα αγαπας δν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ με αλλη?


Για μενα αυτο ειναι απαγορευτικο!!! Εσυ ετσι κανεις???

----------


## Xfactor

> Η νοσταλγια ομως απαντησε σε μενα στο δικο μου θεμα. Κ δεν βρισκω να τον κατηγορει χωρις λογο. Αλλωστε υπαρχει κ η γυναικεια διαισθηση που δεν πεφτει εξω!!! Δεν με πειραξε η συζητηση μαζι σου. Ισα ισα!!! Συνεχισε!!!


η γυναικεια διαισθηση πιο πολυ για γυναικεία ζηλεια μ κανει

----------


## Maira

Ναι κανει κακο κ στις δυο μας!!!! Το πιστευω

----------


## Xfactor

> Για μενα αυτο ειναι απαγορευτικο!!! Εσυ ετσι κανεις???


δν εχει σημασια τι κανω εγω..το θεμα ειναι τι κανουν οι περισσότεροι..

----------


## Maira

> η γυναικεια διαισθηση πιο πολυ για γυναικεία ζηλεια μ κανει


Μαλλον εχεις θεματα με τη ζηλια εσυ

----------


## Maira

> δν εχει σημασια τι κανω εγω..το θεμα ειναι τι κανουν οι περισσότεροι..


Για να απαντας ετσι αυτο δειχνεις. Κριμα

----------


## Xfactor

> Μαλλον εχεις θεματα με τη ζηλια εσυ


μαλιστα δλδ εσυ το βρισκεις λογικο επειδη βρηκε 5 τριχες να πιστευει οτι την απαταει?

----------


## Maira

> μαλιστα δλδ εσυ το βρισκεις λογικο επειδη βρηκε 5 τριχες να πιστευει οτι την απαταει?


Φυσικα!!!! Αλλα σιγουρα θα χει κ αλλα στοιχεια!!! Κ οι τριχες τι δουλεια εχουν πανω του?? Βγηκαν βολτα???

----------


## Natalia_sups

Χfactor- nick μην τρολαρεις την κοπέλα και μην σπαμαρεις το θέμα όμως αλλο...από ένα σημείο και μετά γράφεις απλά για να την τσιγκλησεις και αυτό δεν προσφέρει κάτι χρήσιμο στο θέμα...

----------


## Maira

Δεν πειραζει! Εμενα πραγματικα με βοηθαει. Γιατι τελικα ετσι σκεφτονται οι περισσοτεροι αντρες! Κ ετσι αγαπανε! Κερατωνοντας!

----------


## Xfactor

> Φυσικα!!!! Αλλα σιγουρα θα χει κ αλλα στοιχεια!!! Κ οι τριχες τι δουλεια εχουν πανω του?? Βγηκαν βολτα???


οι τριχες μποορει να βρεθηκαν τυχαια πανω του..ελεος σιγα..μην ειναι οι τριχες απόδειξη οτι την απατησε

----------


## Xfactor

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (επιθετικό μήνυμα + συνεχές σπαμ)*

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Κάτσε ρε νοσταλγια προφανώς ο παντρεμένος είναι που έχει ευθύνη για την οικογένεια του και κάνεις άλλος, αλλά το τρίτο πρόσωπο δεν έχει την ευθύνη των δικων του πράξεών; Δεν είναι μια άσχημη πρόθεση και πράξη αυτό; Δεν το λέω με την έννοια ότι αυτό το πρόσωπο φταίει αν ο παντρεμένος ψαχνεται...αν δεν ήταν αυτή και δεν του καθόταν, θα ήταν σιγουρα άλλη. Το λέω με την έννοια ότι τι περιμένει προς το πρόσωπο της, καλή συμπεριφορά από την γυναίκα του; Λογικό δεν είναι να αισθάνεται η σύζυγος αρνητικά απέναντι της; Νομίζω ότι αυτό λέει ο xfactor, οτι της το χρεώνει κι όλας της συζυγου ότι την μισεί άδικα την καημένη...Στη θέση της εκείνη πως θα ένιωθε; Μην εστιάζεις στο κομμάτι που λέει για το κλείσιμο του σπιτιού...εστίασε στο "τι ήθελες να σου πει, έλα για καφέ;" Εννοείται ότι θα νιώθει άσχημα απέναντι της η σύζυγος.
> Είμαστε υπεύθυνοι για τις πράξεις μας και είναι αναμενόμενο να έχουμε τις ανάλογες επιπτώσεις. 
> Ωραία τα υπεράνω νοσταλγία, αλλά θεωρώ ότι όσο λογική και έξυπνη γυναίκα και αν είσαι, που φαίνεται ότι είσαι, αν έβλεπες πραγματικά την γκόμενα του και είχες καραζωντανη αληθινή πια εικόνα τους στο μυαλό σου, με φατσες και ολα, ούτε εσύ θα ένιωθες όμορφα απέναντι της.
> Μάιρα δεν σου λέμε τίποτα κακό, παρά μόνο να μπεις στη θέση της συζύγου για λίγο. Όχι επειδή έχεις ευθυνη απέναντι της, αλλά για να καταλάβεις ότι άνθρωπος είναι και αυτή και θέλει να διατηρήσει την οικογένεια της, δεν είναι το τέρας που φαντάζεσαι. Αυτό γιατί σε νοιάζει; Οχι για εκείνη, αλλά για έναν μόνο λόγο: *Για να δεις πόσο μαλακας είναι εκεινος* και πόσο κακό κάνει και στις δύο σας.
> Είδες τι λέει ο άλλος; Η μια να τον καθαριζει (= "αγάπη") και η άλλη για πήδημα (= "ερωτας"). Τα λέει ωμά αλλά ισχύει. Η το ένα ή το αλλο μονο μπορείς να είσαι για *τέτοιους άντρες.* Και ο φίλος από εδώ το ξέρει καλά το είδος εκ των έσω μάλλον...


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε Ναταλία. Η ερωμένη πρέπει να τα βρει με τη συνείδησή της. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ένιωθα όμορφα αν τους έβλεπα μαζί, το αντίθετο, θα ένιωθα άθλια. Αλλά και πάλι δεν θα έριχνα σε αυτήν την ευθύνη, αλλά σε εκείνον. Άλλο πράγμα είναι το πως νιώθω εγώ κι άλλο η ευθύνη της ερωμένης.

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν πειραζει! Εμενα πραγματικα με βοηθαει. Γιατι τελικα ετσι σκεφτονται οι περισσοτεροι αντρες! Κ ετσι αγαπανε! Κερατωνοντας!


*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (επιθετικό μήνυμα + συνεχές σπαμ)*

----------


## Xfactor

> Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε Ναταλία. Η ερωμένη πρέπει να τα βρει με τη συνείδησή της. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ένιωθα όμορφα αν τους έβλεπα μαζί, το αντίθετο, θα ένιωθα άθλια. Αλλά και πάλι δεν θα έριχνα σε αυτήν την ευθύνη, αλλά σε εκείνον. Άλλο πράγμα είναι το πως νιώθω εγώ κι άλλο η ευθύνη της ερωμένης.


αφου δεν ζηλευες τελικα καθολου μηπως δεν τον αγαπαγες..η δεν εχεις ερωτισμο και γι αυτο σε απατησε?

----------


## Maira

> ρε μαρια με κοροιδευεις? ποσο χρονων εισαι? που ζεις? σε παραμυθι?>


Μαιρα με λενε! Εγω δε συνηθιζω να κοροιδευω! Αλλα μαλλον κρινεις απ τον εαυτο σου! Για μενα οι αντρες που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι αντρες!

----------


## Maira

> αφου δεν ζηλευες τελικα καθολου μηπως δεν τον αγαπαγες..η δεν εχεις ερωτισμο και γι αυτο σε απατησε?


Α μαλιστα τωρα θα παρω το μερος της συζυγου!! Φταει η γυναικα του που την απατησε??? Ο καημενουλης!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> οι τριχες μποορει να βρεθηκαν τυχαια πανω του..ελεος σιγα..μην ειναι οι τριχες απόδειξη οτι την απατησε


Σε άλλο θέμα παρέθεσε και άλλα στοιχεία η γυναίκα, και έχει μήνες που ψιλιαζεται και διάφορα στοιχεία...μην γατζωνεσαι από τις τριχες τώρα για να κάνεις ταχαμ"καλό" τώρα και να μείνει κορόιδο η γυναίκα για να "μη χαλάσει το σπίτι" της. 
Είναι κακοποιητικο να βγάζεις τον άλλον τρελό. Τόσο από τη πλευρά του συζύγου όσο και από το "δίκτυο στηριξης σύγκαφρων" που σκέφτονται ανάλογα με εσένα.
Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής έχει πει ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν την απάτησε όντως πια, έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύεται. Ξενερωσε τι να κάνουμε. Άντε γεια. Να πλένεται μόνος του ή να τον πλένει η γκόμενα. Αλλά κάτσε μετά θα γίνει έτσι κι αυτή ντεκαυλε. Καλά, μόνος του τότε.

----------


## Xfactor

*Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (επιθετικό μήνυμα + συνεχές σπαμ)*

----------


## Maira

> αφου δεν ζηλευες τελικα καθολου μηπως δεν τον αγαπαγες..η δεν εχεις ερωτισμο και γι αυτο σε απατησε?


Παλι στη ζηλια αναφερεσε! Κ εμενα ο δικος μου ολο οτι τον ζηλευω φανταζετε! Θα θελα ν ακουσω την ιστορια σου!

----------


## Xfactor

> Σε άλλο θέμα παρέθεσε και άλλα στοιχεία η γυναίκα, και έχει μήνες που ψιλιαζεται και διάφορα στοιχεία...μην γατζωνεσαι από τις τριχες τώρα για να κάνεις ταχαμ"καλό" τώρα και να μείνει κορόιδο η γυναίκα για να "μη χαλάσει το σπίτι" της. 
> Είναι κακοποιητικο να βγάζεις τον άλλον τρελό. Τόσο από τη πλευρά του συζύγου όσο και από το "δίκτυο στηριξης σύγκαφρων" που σκέφτονται ανάλογα με εσένα.
> Και στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής έχει πει ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν την απάτησε όντως πια, έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύεται. Ξενερωσε τι να κάνουμε. Άντε γεια. Να πλένεται μόνος του ή να τον πλένει η γκόμενα. Αλλά κάτσε μετά θα γίνει έτσι κι αυτή ντεκαυλε. Καλά, μόνος του τότε.


οκ δεν ειδα το αλλο θεμα τοτε...νομιζα πως το ειχε βαλει στο ιδιο με αυτο....
νομιζα πως το μοναδικο στοιχειο της ηταν οι τριχες...

----------


## Maira

> *Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (επιθετικό μήνυμα + συνεχές σπαμ)*


Ρε φιλε αυτος περιποιητε αληθεια τον εαυτο του??? Δειχνει ενδιαφερον στη γυναικα του? Κανει τα μπανια του αρωματιζετε? Εχει ριξει τη κοιλαρα του??? Γυμναζετε???

----------


## Maira

Κ στην τελικη αν δε του αρεσει η αξυριστη οπως λες ας τη χωριζε!!! Αρα εδυ το κερατο το χεις στο προγραμμα!!!

----------


## Xfactor

> Κ στην τελικη αν δε του αρεσει η αξυριστη οπως λες ας τη χωριζε!!! Αρα εδυ το κερατο το χεις στο προγραμμα!!!


μπα γτ να την χωρισει? για να τον βριζουν τα παιδια του? ενω θα φταιει η γυναικα?
και εκτος αυτου το πιπινι σιγα μην τον κοιταξει στα γεραματα αχαχχαχα:P 
υ.γ τωρα οντως τρολλαρω

----------


## Xfactor

> Ρε φιλε αυτος περιποιητε αληθεια τον εαυτο του??? Δειχνει ενδιαφερον στη γυναικα του? Κανει τα μπανια του αρωματιζετε? Εχει ριξει τη κοιλαρα του??? Γυμναζετε???


ε δεν ξερω τι κανει..το θεμα ειναι οτι η γυναικα γουσταρε και αυτος οχι

----------


## Xfactor

συγνωμη αεον αλλα τι ειπα και μ εριξες ποινη?

----------


## Sonia

Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι έχουμε φτάσει στην λογική του παραλόγου. Δηλαδή βλέπεις ότι αυτός μόνο σε διάσταση δεν είναι, έχεις κολλήσει πάνω του και δεν ξεκολλάς, οι γονείς σου ξέρουν ότι τα έχεις με παντρεμένο 7 χρόνια και είναι όλα ωραία και καλά και βγάζεις ότι είναι η γυναίκα του η περίεργη που σας ξέχεσε ομαδικώς κι εσύ είσαι η ηθική κι ωραία. Πόσο θες να μας τρελάνεις;
Να αναλύσουμε τα της γυναίκας; Ναι, με τον άντρα της έπρεπε να τα έχει βάλει, ναι, θα έχει κι αυτή τα θέματά της για να κάθεται με τον μαλάκα, αλλά το ηθικό πλεονέκτημα αυτή το έχει, πως να το κάνουμε τώρα! 

Και εν πάση περιπτώση, ο καθένας αντί να ψάχνει δικαιολογίες και να ασχολείται με το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι, τις δικές του ευθύνες πρέπει να αναλαμβάνει. Έχουμε φτάσει 27 σελίδες θέμα και κάνουμε κύκλους γύρω-γύρω με το να δικαιολογείς καταστάσεις και να επιχειρηματολογείς για το πως δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Το αρχικό θέμα όμως ήταν για το πως θα αλλάξει κάτι και τι να κάνεις, αλλά ότι συμβουλή και να έχεις πάρει την έχεις γειώσει.

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ που διατηρείς το χιούμορ σου...μου φαίνεται σημάδι ενος υγιούς μυαλού που θα διαχειριστεί τα πράγματα μια χαρά όπου και αν σε βγάλει τελικά όλη αυτή η ιστορία.
> Μην νομίζεις πάντως, ξενιτεμένη είμαι κι εγώ...αλλά κουβαλάμε φαίνεται λίγη από την πατρίδα μέσα μας έτσι :)
> Νομίζω οτι αυτή η ιδέα που θες να του προτείνεις είναι καλή.
> Δεν βλέπω λόγο να το αρνηθεί...τι λόγο έχει να σε πνίγει στις τύψεις αν απλά θες λίγο χρόνο να επεξεργαστείς τα πράγματα; θα ήταν καλό για εσένα να αποστασιοποιηθείς λίγο.


Όχι λίγη, Ναταλία, κουβαλάμε μέσα μας ολόκληρη την πατρίδα, με τους ανοιχτούς, απλούς (όχι απλοικούς) όμορφους ανθρώπους της, με την ικανότητά τους να διατηρούν κάτω από τις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες το χιούμορ και το γέλιο τους, κουβαλάμε τις μυρωδιές και τα χρώματά της, τις μνήμες από τα χρόνια της αθωότητας, αλλά και την ελπίδα για ένα καλύτερο αύριο. Κι εμένα η πρόταση μου, μού φαίνεται καλή και για τους δυο μας. Χρειαζόμαστε χρόνο και χρειαζόμαστε χρόνο ο καθένας για τον εαυτό του. Και το ίδιο θα πρότεινα και στη Μάιρα. Να δώσει χρόνο στον εαυτό της. Γιατί τελικά όποιος δεν αγαπάει πραγματικά τον εαυτό του, δεν είναι σε θέση να αγαπήσει κάποιον άλλον πραγματικά. Αγαπάει ίσως τις ίδιες του τις προσδοκίες και φαντασιώσεις, αλλά όχι τον Άλλο. Ο πόθος είναι άλλο πράγμα. Κι εγώ ποθώ ακόμα σαν τρελή τον άνδρα μου, κι ο άνδρας μου με ποθεί ακόμα σαν τρελός (όσο παράξενο κι αν ακούγεται αυτό όταν γράφω ότι έχει παράλληλη σχέση -αλλά από εκεί παίρνει μάλλον την αυτοεπιβεβαίωσήτου με μια ερωμένη που τον θαυμάζει απεριόριστα- και η Μάιρα ποθεί σίγουρα σαν τρελή τον εραστή της. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ δυνατά ένστικτα, αλλά η αγάπη προυποθέτει κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά: Την αγάπη αρχικά για τον εαυτό μας. Αυτό είναι το δυσκολότερο κομμάτι της ιστορίας. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι παρά την πολύ μεγάλη στεναχώρια μου, αγαπώ τον εαυτό μου και τον σέβομαι. Και αγαπώ τον άνδρα μου, ο οποίος δεν κατάλαβε ακόμα το νόημα της αγάπης, γιατί ποτέ δεν αγάπησε πραγματικά τον εαυτό του, αλλά χρειαζότανε πάντα από έξω ερεθίσματα για να τον αγαπήσει. Οκ. Ξέρω, ακούγονται λίγο παράξενα αυτά που γράφω...

----------


## Delmember031219

> Δεν πειραζει! Εμενα πραγματικα με βοηθαει. Γιατι τελικα ετσι σκεφτονται οι περισσοτεροι αντρες! Κ ετσι αγαπανε! Κερατωνοντας!


Όχι δεν σκέφτονται έτσι. Έτσι σκέφτεται μια μειοψηφία που είναι μουνόπανα (και άντρες και γυναίκες). Και όπως όλα τα άσχημα, αυτά προβάλλονται. πχ σε μια συζήτηση τι θα ακούσεις; Δες τους τάδε που είναι αγαπημένοι σε όλη τους την ζωή ή θα ακούσεις για μια περίπτωση που παίχτηκε κέρατο. Το δεύτερο θα ακούσεις. Στις ειδήσεις τι ακούς; 2 καλά και 98 κακά. Τώρα αν κάποιων η ψυχή έχει σαπίσει τόσο που αυτά τα θεωρούν φυσιολογικά είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και ας πορεύονται με αυτές τις ιδέες.

Και δεν το λέω για εσένα. Γιατί κάτι τέτοιες απόψεις ακούγονται και δεν υπάρχει απάντηση συνήθως.

----------


## Maira

> Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι έχουμε φτάσει στην λογική του παραλόγου. Δηλαδή βλέπεις ότι αυτός μόνο σε διάσταση δεν είναι, έχεις κολλήσει πάνω του και δεν ξεκολλάς, οι γονείς σου ξέρουν ότι τα έχεις με παντρεμένο 7 χρόνια και είναι όλα ωραία και καλά και βγάζεις ότι είναι η γυναίκα του η περίεργη που σας ξέχεσε ομαδικώς κι εσύ είσαι η ηθική κι ωραία. Πόσο θες να μας τρελάνεις;
> Να αναλύσουμε τα της γυναίκας; Ναι, με τον άντρα της έπρεπε να τα έχει βάλει, ναι, θα έχει κι αυτή τα θέματά της για να κάθεται με τον μαλάκα, αλλά το ηθικό πλεονέκτημα αυτή το έχει, πως να το κάνουμε τώρα! 
> 
> Και εν πάση περιπτώση, ο καθένας αντί να ψάχνει δικαιολογίες και να ασχολείται με το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι, τις δικές του ευθύνες πρέπει να αναλαμβάνει. Έχουμε φτάσει 27 σελίδες θέμα και κάνουμε κύκλους γύρω-γύρω με το να δικαιολογείς καταστάσεις και να επιχειρηματολογείς για το πως δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι. Το αρχικό θέμα όμως ήταν για το πως θα αλλάξει κάτι και τι να κάνεις, αλλά ότι συμβουλή και να έχεις πάρει την έχεις γειώσει.


Δεν προσπαθω να σας τρελανω. Ουτε βαφτιστηκα ηθικη. Αλλα ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος τον ληθον βαλετω!
Κ ουτε εγραψα εδω για να μου πειτε μπραβο καλα κανει. Για μενα μεριδιο ευθυνης εχουμε κ οιτρεις κ εγω κ αυτος κ αυτη. Ο τιτλος του θεματος που ανοιξα ειναι σχεδη απολυτης εξαρτησης. Οταν καποιος θεωρει οτι ειναι εηαρτημενος δεν σημαινει οτι θεωρει οτι ειναι κ σωστος. Κ νομιζω πως εγραψα οτι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον.
Δεν θα συνεχισω να μιλαω για κεινη γιατι σιγουρα η γνωμη μου ειναι υποκειμενικη απ τη προσωπικη μου εμπειρια. 
Κανεις λαθος αν νομιζεις οτι δεν ακουω τις συμβουλες σας κ σας εχω γειωσει. Ομως δεν ξερω καμια εξαρτησει που να οερναει μεσα σε 1 η 2 μερες... το να συζηταω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια το να βρισκω δικαιολογιες ολα αυτα πιυ γραφω ειναι η παλη που γινετσι μεσα μου κ την εξωτερικευω....
Το οτι οι σελιδες εφτασαν 27 κ μπορει να γινουν κ 1000 αν σ ενοχλει μη ξανα γραψεις....
Εγω ζητησα βοηθεια αλλα δεν υποχρεωσα κανεναν να γραφει εδω...

Προσωπικα θα βγαλω το καπελο στη νοσταλγια στη συζυγο κ θα την ευχαριστησω για αλλη μια φορα γιατι ηταν η μονη που θα δικαιολογουσα να μου μιλησει ασχημα αλλα δε το κανε....

----------


## marouli66

συνεχισε βρε κοπελα μου να μας γραφεις μεχρι να βγεις απο αυτο ακομη και αν φτασουν χιλιες σελιδες,.........
δεν πειραζει ανθρωποι ειμαστε δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη εχεις σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης και επειδη ζητησες τη βοηθεια μας θα τα κανεις ολα σωστα αμεσως.........αν ειναι δυνατον ανθρωπος εισαι
ειναι σαν να ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ διατροφης και να γραφουμε καθε μερα τι τρωμε με σκοπο την απωλεια κιλων ε δεν θα υπαρξουν και μερες με πισωγυρισματα??? ουτως η αλλως καθε πορεια για μια νικη του ανθρωπου ακολουθει μια ταλαντωση ποτε δεν παει κατευθειαν ανοδικα
συνεχισε εδω ειμαστε

----------


## Maira

> συνεχισε βρε κοπελα μου να μας γραφεις μεχρι να βγεις απο αυτο ακομη και αν φτασουν χιλιες σελιδες,.........
> δεν πειραζει ανθρωποι ειμαστε δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη εχεις σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης και επειδη ζητησες τη βοηθεια μας θα τα κανεις ολα σωστα αμεσως.........αν ειναι δυνατον ανθρωπος εισαι
> ειναι σαν να ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ διατροφης και να γραφουμε καθε μερα τι τρωμε με σκοπο την απωλεια κιλων ε δεν θα υπαρξουν και μερες με πισωγυρισματα??? ουτως η αλλως καθε πορεια για μια νικη του ανθρωπου ακολουθει μια ταλαντωση ποτε δεν παει κατευθειαν ανοδικα
> συνεχισε εδω ειμαστε


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Χαιρομαι που με καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## Maira

> συνεχισε βρε κοπελα μου να μας γραφεις μεχρι να βγεις απο αυτο ακομη και αν φτασουν χιλιες σελιδες,.........
> δεν πειραζει ανθρωποι ειμαστε δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη εχεις σχεση απολυτης εξαρτησης και επειδη ζητησες τη βοηθεια μας θα τα κανεις ολα σωστα αμεσως.........αν ειναι δυνατον ανθρωπος εισαι
> ειναι σαν να ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ διατροφης και να γραφουμε καθε μερα τι τρωμε με σκοπο την απωλεια κιλων ε δεν θα υπαρξουν και μερες με πισωγυρισματα??? ουτως η αλλως καθε πορεια για μια νικη του ανθρωπου ακολουθει μια ταλαντωση ποτε δεν παει κατευθειαν ανοδικα
> συνεχισε εδω ειμαστε


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ!!! Χαιρομαι που με καταλαβαινεις...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> τι δουλεια εχει η αγαπη με το σεξ? δλδ αμα αγαπας δν μπορεις να κανεις σεξ με αλλη?


Όχι, αν κάνεις σεξ με άλλην σίγουρα δεν αγαπάς γιατί είσαι ατομιστής και οι ατομιστές δεν έχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες, τα συναίσθηματά τους είναι επιφανειακά και "κολοβά".
Αν μάθαινες οτι η γυναίκα σου σε κερατώνει και της ζήταγες εξηγήσεις και εκείνη σου έλεγε: "Αγάπη μου, δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το σεξ που κάνω με άλλον, εγώ σε αγαπάω και σε λατρεύω", πώς θα σου φαινόταν; Θα το πίστευες οτι σε αγαπάει; Για πες μας...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> μπα γτ να την χωρισει? για να τον βριζουν τα παιδια του? ενω θα φταιει η γυναικα?
> και εκτος αυτου το πιπινι σιγα μην τον κοιταξει στα γεραματα αχαχχαχα:P 
> υ.γ τωρα οντως τρολλαρω


Τώρα τα είπες όλα! Για κάποιους άντρες γάμος σημαίνει: " Μια γυναίκα να με κοιτάξει στα γεράματα, να μου κάνει παιδιά για να έχω στην ιδιοκτησία μου ανθρωπάκια με το δικό μου το dna, να την έχω ως αποκλειστική καθαρίστρια, πλύστρα, μαγείρισσα, νοσοκόμα. Εγώ βέβαια να πηγαίνω με διάφορες και να ξενοκοιμάμαι όποτε μου γουστάρει. Εκείνη θα έχει μόνο το δικαίωμα να υπηρετεί εμένα και το dna μου. Και βέβαια, για ό,τι στραβό συμβεί στο γάμο αυτή θα φταίει, αυτήν πρέπει να βρίζουν τα παιδιά μου, όχι εμένα"
Πες μου τώρα μέσα σε αυτό (το δικό σου) σχήμα πού ακριβώς και με ποιόν τρόπο υπάρχει η αγάπη από τον άντρα. Είναι ιεροσυλία και να αναφέρεις ως "αγάπη" ένα τέτοιο ατομιστικό μόρφωμα. Καμμία σχέση δεν έχει με αγάπη. Ούτε καν οικογένεια λέγεται αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

> Η ερωμένη Μάιρα, έχει την ευθύνη του εαυτού της και των πράξεων της, αλλά δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη απέναντι στη σύζυγο. Απέναντι στη σύζυγο ευθύνη έχει μόνο ο σύζυγος. Λυπάμαι πολύ για όσα έπαθες από τη σύζυγο.





> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φια το μηνυμα που εστειλα. Σιγουρα κ μενα τα ιδια κανει στη γυναικα του.... θα την παρακαλα να μη τον χωρισει...
> Η βασικη διαφορα που εχεις εδυ μ αυτην ειναι οτι απ το πως γραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι ρισαι ΚΥΡΙΑ! Η γυναικα του ας πουμε δικου μου ειναι αισχιστου ειδους! Οταν εμαθε για μας με εβρισε με τα χειροτερα λογια που στο κστω κατω ο αντρας της δεν ειναι ανηλικος κ το χριροτετο πηρε τηλ την μανα μου κ τον πατερα μου κ τους εβρισε με απαισια λογια κ χαρακτηρισμους! Οτι κ αν εκανα εγω οι γονεις μου δεν φταιγαν σε τιποτα. Κ πως αντεδρασε αυτος που λατρευω??? Με επιασε να μου πει οτι ειναι εξαπατημενη κ εχει δικιο κ να παρουν οι γονεις μου τηλ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη.
> Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι σωστο που τα φτιαξα με παντρεμενο. Ομως δε μου συστηθηκε ετσι. Μου ριπε οτι ειναι σε διασταση στο διαζυγιο κ μενουν χωριστα. Το σπιτι ειναι διοροφο.
> Εξαπατημενη ειμαι κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου.


συμφωνω με την νοσταλγια.
η γυναικα που χωνεται σε ενα ζευγαρι, εχει ευθυνη απεναντι στην συνειδηση της και στην κοινωνια. οχι απεναντι στην συζυγο. με την μονη εξαιρεση να ηταν αδερφη της/φιλη της.. εκει θελει φτυσιμο απο κοντινη αποσταση στα μουτρα.
η, αν το θες αλλιως. στην συζυγο εχει οση και απεναντι στην κοινωνια, επιδεικνυοντας αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα.
δλδ, γενικα με τον τροπο αυτο ελκει αντιστοιχες συμπεριφορες απαξιωσης, καπως ετσι φαντασου το. οχι και να την παιρνει και να της ζηταει τον λογο ομως, ας ζητησει απο τον ανδρα της τον λογο .
δλδ, λογικο να την απαξιωνει η συζυγος, αλλα δενε χει καμια δουλεια ουτε να της ζηταει τον λογο ουτε να βριζει το σοι της.

αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ομως, ειναι οτι παραπονιεσαι που πηρε η συζυγος και ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, για τον ιδιο ομως δεν παραπονιεσαι που ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, τους γνωστοποιησε οτι τραβιεστε αν και ειναι παντρεμενος και τους ειπε οτι θα χωρισει! οταν δεν χωρισε,πηγε μηπως να τους ζητησει συγνωμη για την αναστατωση και τις ψευτικες υποσχεσειςτου?
τα βρισιδια της συζυγου μονο σε πειραξαν? οτι ανακατεψε τους παντες αυτος, οτι σε εχει κανει ρεζιλι στην μικρη κοινωνια σας, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?
σκεφτεσαι και για μια καλη σχεση ΑΝ και ΟΠΟΤΕ χωρισεις. το οτι σε εχει ξεφτιλισει παντου, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι, αν κάνεις σεξ με άλλην σίγουρα δεν αγαπάς γιατί είσαι ατομιστής και οι ατομιστές δεν έχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες, τα συναίσθηματά τους είναι επιφανειακά και "κολοβά".
> *Αν μάθαινες οτι η γυναίκα σου σε κερατώνει και της ζήταγες εξηγήσεις και εκείνη σου έλεγε: "Αγάπη μου, δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το σεξ που κάνω με άλλον, εγώ σε αγαπάω και σε λατρεύω", πώς θα σου φαινόταν;* Θα το πίστευες οτι σε αγαπάει; Για πες μας...


α, κασσανδρα, γι αυτην την περιπτωση οι ανδρες εχουν εφευρει την θεωρια που καθυσηχαζει τις ανησυχιες τους.
οτι οι γυναικες δεν μπορουν να κανουν "τετοιου ειδους" σεξ, παρα μονο αν ειναι ερωτευμενες γιατι ειναι συναισθηματικα οντα, ενω οι ανδρες εχουν την ικανοτητα και τα διαχωριζουν αυτα.
κουνια που τους κουναγε..... αν ηξεραν ποσοι ειναι κεραταδες απο αυτους που εχουν τετοιες βεβαιοτητες...

----------


## Maira

> συμφωνω με την νοσταλγια.
> η γυναικα που χωνεται σε ενα ζευγαρι, εχει ευθυνη απεναντι στην συνειδηση της και στην κοινωνια. οχι απεναντι στην συζυγο. με την μονη εξαιρεση να ηταν αδερφη της/φιλη της.. εκει θελει φτυσιμο απο κοντινη αποσταση στα μουτρα.
> η, αν το θες αλλιως. στην συζυγο εχει οση και απεναντι στην κοινωνια, επιδεικνυοντας αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα.
> δλδ, γενικα με τον τροπο αυτο ελκει αντιστοιχες συμπεριφορες απαξιωσης, καπως ετσι φαντασου το. οχι και να την παιρνει και να της ζηταει τον λογο ομως, ας ζητησει απο τον ανδρα της τον λογο .
> δλδ, λογικο να την απαξιωνει η συζυγος, αλλα δενε χει καμια δουλεια ουτε να της ζηταει τον λογο ουτε να βριζει το σοι της.
> 
> αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ομως, ειναι οτι παραπονιεσαι που πηρε η συζυγος και ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, για τον ιδιο ομως δεν παραπονιεσαι που ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, τους γνωστοποιησε οτι τραβιεστε αν και ειναι παντρεμενος και τους ειπε οτι θα χωρισει! οταν δεν χωρισε,πηγε μηπως να τους ζητησει συγνωμη για την αναστατωση και τις ψευτικες υποσχεσειςτου?
> τα βρισιδια της συζυγου μονο σε πειραξαν? οτι ανακατεψε τους παντες αυτος, οτι σε εχει κανει ρεζιλι στην μικρη κοινωνια σας, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?
> σκεφτεσαι και για μια καλη σχεση ΑΝ και ΟΠΟΤΕ χωρισεις. το οτι σε εχει ξεφτιλισει παντου, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?


Τοτε ηρθε κ μιλησε με τους γονεις μου για να τους πεισει κ αυτους οτι χωριζει κ να δεσει εμενα.
Μετα τα γεγονοτα οχι μονο δεν ηρθε να τους δωσει εξηγησεις αλλα απαοτουσε απο μενα να πω στους γονεις μου να παρουν τηλ τη γυναικα του κ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη!
Αυτος ειναι ο κυριος που ειμαι εξαρτημενη!

----------


## Maira

> συμφωνω με την νοσταλγια.
> η γυναικα που χωνεται σε ενα ζευγαρι, εχει ευθυνη απεναντι στην συνειδηση της και στην κοινωνια. οχι απεναντι στην συζυγο. με την μονη εξαιρεση να ηταν αδερφη της/φιλη της.. εκει θελει φτυσιμο απο κοντινη αποσταση στα μουτρα.
> η, αν το θες αλλιως. στην συζυγο εχει οση και απεναντι στην κοινωνια, επιδεικνυοντας αντικοινωνικη συμπεριφορα.
> δλδ, γενικα με τον τροπο αυτο ελκει αντιστοιχες συμπεριφορες απαξιωσης, καπως ετσι φαντασου το. οχι και να την παιρνει και να της ζηταει τον λογο ομως, ας ζητησει απο τον ανδρα της τον λογο .
> δλδ, λογικο να την απαξιωνει η συζυγος, αλλα δενε χει καμια δουλεια ουτε να της ζηταει τον λογο ουτε να βριζει το σοι της.
> 
> αυτο που μου κανει εντυπωση ομως, ειναι οτι παραπονιεσαι που πηρε η συζυγος και ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, για τον ιδιο ομως δεν παραπονιεσαι που ανακατεψε την οικογενεια σου, τους γνωστοποιησε οτι τραβιεστε αν και ειναι παντρεμενος και τους ειπε οτι θα χωρισει! οταν δεν χωρισε,πηγε μηπως να τους ζητησει συγνωμη για την αναστατωση και τις ψευτικες υποσχεσειςτου?
> τα βρισιδια της συζυγου μονο σε πειραξαν? οτι ανακατεψε τους παντες αυτος, οτι σε εχει κανει ρεζιλι στην μικρη κοινωνια σας, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?
> σκεφτεσαι και για μια καλη σχεση ΑΝ και ΟΠΟΤΕ χωρισεις. το οτι σε εχει ξεφτιλισει παντου, δεν το σκεφτεσαι?


Τοτε ηρθε κ μιλησε με τους γονεις μου για να τους πεισει κ αυτους οτι χωριζει κ να δεσει εμενα. 
Μετα τα γεγονοτα οχι μονο δεν ηρθε να τους δωσει εξηγησεις αλλα απαοτουσε απο μενα να πω στους γονεις μου να παρουν τηλ τη γυναικα του κ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη!
Αυτος ειναι ο κυριος που ειμαι εξαρτημενη!

----------


## Maira

> Όχι, αν κάνεις σεξ με άλλην σίγουρα δεν αγαπάς γιατί είσαι ατομιστής και οι ατομιστές δεν έχουν τέτοιες δυνατότητες, τα συναίσθηματά τους είναι επιφανειακά και "κολοβά".
> Αν μάθαινες οτι η γυναίκα σου σε κερατώνει και της ζήταγες εξηγήσεις και εκείνη σου έλεγε: "Αγάπη μου, δεν έχει καμμία σχέση το σεξ που κάνω με άλλον, εγώ σε αγαπάω και σε λατρεύω", πώς θα σου φαινόταν; Θα το πίστευες οτι σε αγαπάει; Για πες μας...


Εμενα παντως αυτος ενω εχει σχεση μαζι μου οταν εμαθε οτι η γυναικα του εχει γκομενο εγινε σκοτωμος!!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Τοτε ηρθε κ μιλησε με τους γονεις μου για να τους πεισει κ αυτους οτι χωριζει κ να δεσει εμενα.
> Μετα τα γεγονοτα οχι μονο δεν ηρθε να τους δωσει εξηγησεις αλλα απαοτουσε απο μενα να πω στους γονεις μου να παρουν τηλ τη γυναικα του κ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη!
> Αυτος ειναι ο κυριος που ειμαι εξαρτημενη!


εσυ να τα βλεπεις..

----------


## Remedy

> Εμενα παντως αυτος ενω εχει σχεση μαζι μου οταν εμαθε οτι η γυναικα του εχει γκομενο εγινε σκοτωμος!!!!


απο εκει να καταλαβεις οτι οχι μονο σε διασταση δεν ηταν ποτε, αλλα εχουν κανονικοτατες σεξουαλικες σχεσεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Τοτε ηρθε κ μιλησε με τους γονεις μου για να τους πεισει κ αυτους οτι χωριζει κ να δεσει εμενα.
> Μετα τα γεγονοτα οχι μονο δεν ηρθε να τους δωσει εξηγησεις αλλα απαοτουσε απο μενα να πω στους γονεις μου να παρουν τηλ τη γυναικα του κ να της ζητησουν συγνωμη!
> Αυτος ειναι ο κυριος που ειμαι εξαρτημενη!


ναι, αλλα κι εσυ καθεσαι και τον ακους.
επρεπε να τους πεις "να πας εσυ στους γονεις μου να τους δωσεις εξηγησεις που αντι να χωρισεις οπως τους υποσχεθηκες, δεν εισαι σε καμια διασταση και μας βριζει ολους η γυναικα σου πατοκορφα, κι οταν τους πεις ολα αυτα, να τους ζητησεις να ζητησουν συγνωμη αν σε παιρνει"

----------


## Maira

> ναι, αλλα κι εσυ καθεσαι και τον ακους.
> επρεπε να τους πεις "να πας εσυ στους γονεις μου να τους δωσεις εξηγησεις που αντι να χωρισεις οπως τους υποσχεθηκες, δεν εισαι σε καμια διασταση και μας βριζει ολους η γυναικα σου πατοκορφα, κι οταν τους πεις ολα αυτα, να τους ζητησεις να ζητησουν συγνωμη αν σε παιρνει"


Ναι δυστυχως δεν μιλησα γι αυτο μ εκμεταλευτικε κ συνεχιζει να μ εκμεταλλευευε! 
Θα σου πω παλι τι εκανα μη νευριασεις θελω τη γνωμη που τα λες ετσι χυμα τι ν απαντησω!!!
Σαββατο σημερα κ του ζητησα απο χθες να παμε εκδρομη. Φυσικα δεν απαντησε κ σημερα εστειλε μια καλημερα κ ως τωρα ειναι εξαφανισμενος. Καμια αναφορα για εκδρομη. Σιγουρα πιο αργα θα στειλει ιτι εχει υποχρεωσεις κ τετοια.
Τι απανταω?

----------


## rita-2

B


> Ναι δυστυχως δεν μιλησα γι αυτο μ εκμεταλευτικε κ συνεχιζει να μ εκμεταλλευευε! 
> Θα σου πω παλι τι εκανα μη νευριασεις θελω τη γνωμη που τα λες ετσι χυμα τι ν απαντησω!!!
> Σαββατο σημερα κ του ζητησα απο χθες να παμε εκδρομη. Φυσικα δεν απαντησε κ σημερα εστειλε μια καλημερα κ ως τωρα ειναι εξαφανισμενος. Καμια αναφορα για εκδρομη. Σιγουρα πιο αργα θα στειλει ιτι εχει υποχρεωσεις κ τετοια.
> Τι απανταω?


. Βοήθεια σου

----------


## Maira

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## rita-2

Βοήθεια σου

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι δυστυχως δεν μιλησα γι αυτο μ εκμεταλευτικε κ συνεχιζει να μ εκμεταλλευευε! 
> Θα σου πω παλι τι εκανα μη νευριασεις θελω τη γνωμη που τα λες ετσι χυμα τι ν απαντησω!!!
> Σαββατο σημερα κ* του ζητησα απο χθες να παμε εκδρομη. Φυσικα δεν απαντησε κ σημερα εστειλε μια καλημερα κ ως τωρα ειναι εξαφανισμενος*. Καμια αναφορα για εκδρομη. Σιγουρα πιο αργα θα στειλει ιτι εχει υποχρεωσεις κ τετοια.
> *Τι απανταω?*


σε τι να απαντησεις; δεν εκανε καμια ερωτηση.
εσυ εκανες ερωτηση κι αυτος φερθηκε σαν να μην ζητησες τπτ η σαν να ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν θα πατε πουθενα.
μηπως στα εχει πει κι αυτα ξεκαθαρα; οτι δφεν εχει περιθωρια για εκδρομες και μπανια με σενα αλλα μονο συντομες στναντησεις μπορειτε να εχετε;

----------


## marouli66

> Εμενα παντως αυτος ενω εχει σχεση μαζι μου οταν εμαθε οτι η γυναικα του εχει γκομενο εγινε σκοτωμος!!!!


αυτη του η αντιδραση λεγεται ανδρικος εγωισμος και μονο......και να σιχαινεσαι καποιον ανν μαθεις ξαφνικα οτι βρηκε αλλου χαρα σε πιανει ζηλια και εγωισμος.....ειδικα τους αντρες

----------


## Maira

Λοιπον μου απαντησε το εξης:
AΓAΠOYΛA MOY! ! ! ΞEKINAΩ THN EΠIΣTPOΦH MOY ΣΠΙΤΙ ΘA HΘEΛA ΠOΛY NA BPEΘOYME .... AYTH TH ΣTIΓMH OMΩΣ TA EΠIΠEΔA TOY ΣTPEΣ EINAI ΠOΛY ΨIΛA KAI ΔEN EXΩ EIKONA TO TI ΠAIZEI ΣΠITI ΓIA NA PYΘMHΣΩ TO XPONO ΠOY ΘA MΠOPOYΣA NA ΣE ΔΩ... ΘA ΓYPIΣΩ ΓIA ΦAΓHTO KAI META ANAΛOΓA TO ΠΩΣ ΘA NIOΘΩ ΘA ΣOY ΠΩ TI ΘA KANΩ... EΣY XAΛAPΩΣE OΣO MΠOPEIΣ KAI MHN ANΓXONEΣAI ME TA YΠOΛOIΠA ΦΙΛAKIA! ! !

----------


## Maira

Φυσικα δε σκοπευω να του απαντησω κ ολο το σκ θα εχω κλειστο το κινητο. Ετσι κ αλλιως δε θα με ψαξει κανεις.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα δε σκοπευω να του απαντησω κ ολο το σκ θα εχω κλειστο το κινητο. Ετσι κ αλλιως δε θα με ψαξει κανεις.


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις!

----------


## Remedy

> Φυσικα δε σκοπευω να του απαντησω κ ολο το σκ θα εχω κλειστο το κινητο. Ετσι κ αλλιως δε θα με ψαξει κανεις.


δεν ψαχνεις εσυ, καμια παλια σου παρεα να πας για μπανιο η καμια βολτα, που θα κλειστεις παλι μεσα να σκεφτεσαι τον τετραπερατο?

----------


## Aeon

> συγνωμη αεον αλλα τι ειπα και μ εριξες ποινη?


Συνεχείς -σχεδόν- μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις, σπαμ μηνύματα και συζητήσεις τύπου chat, αγένεια ή/και ειρωνεία στην αντιμετώπιση άλλων μελών.

----------


## Sonia

> Δεν προσπαθω να σας τρελανω. Ουτε βαφτιστηκα ηθικη. Αλλα ο αναμαρτητος πρωτος τον ληθον βαλετω!
> Κ ουτε εγραψα εδω για να μου πειτε μπραβο καλα κανει. Για μενα μεριδιο ευθυνης εχουμε κ οιτρεις κ εγω κ αυτος κ αυτη. Ο τιτλος του θεματος που ανοιξα ειναι σχεδη απολυτης εξαρτησης. Οταν καποιος θεωρει οτι ειναι εηαρτημενος δεν σημαινει οτι θεωρει οτι ειναι κ σωστος. Κ νομιζω πως εγραψα οτι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον.
> Δεν θα συνεχισω να μιλαω για κεινη γιατι σιγουρα η γνωμη μου ειναι υποκειμενικη απ τη προσωπικη μου εμπειρια. 
> Κανεις λαθος αν νομιζεις οτι δεν ακουω τις συμβουλες σας κ σας εχω γειωσει. Ομως δεν ξερω καμια εξαρτησει που να οερναει μεσα σε 1 η 2 μερες... το να συζηταω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια το να βρισκω δικαιολογιες ολα αυτα πιυ γραφω ειναι η παλη που γινετσι μεσα μου κ την εξωτερικευω....
> Το οτι οι σελιδες εφτασαν 27 κ μπορει να γινουν κ 1000 αν σ ενοχλει μη ξανα γραψεις....
> Εγω ζητησα βοηθεια αλλα δεν υποχρεωσα κανεναν να γραφει εδω...
> 
> Προσωπικα θα βγαλω το καπελο στη νοσταλγια στη συζυγο κ θα την ευχαριστησω για αλλη μια φορα γιατι ηταν η μονη που θα δικαιολογουσα να μου μιλησει ασχημα αλλα δε το κανε....


Maira, νομίζω ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω ή κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις κι όταν ακούς σκληρές αλήθειες αντιδράς σαν 5χρονο. Φυσικά και μπορείς να γράφεις όπως και όσο θες και φυσικά και μπορούν κι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να κάνουν το ίδιο.Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου πω είναι ότι αν έχεις πάρει μια συνειδητοποιημένη απόφαση να ξεκόψεις, το θέμα είναι να επικεντρωθείς σε εσένα. Εσύ στις περισσότερες σελίδες εστιάζεις στους άλλους. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν εμείς είμαστε αναμάρτητοι ή εάν αυτός έχει 50% μερίδιο ευθύνης κι η γυναίκα του 23% κι εσύ 27%. Μπορείς να αλλάξεις το πως σκέφτονται ή φέρονται οι άλλοι; Όχι. Αφού τίποτα δεν αλλάζει τόσα χρόνια θα έπρεπε να σε νοιάζει; Αν θες πραγματικά να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς από αυτήν την αρρωστημένη κατάσταση, όχι. Τον εαυτό σου και τον δικό σου τρόπο σκέψης πρέπει να αλλάξεις. Και τις συνθήκες ως εκεί που μπορείς. Μπορείς να το κάνεις και να πάρεις δραστικά και σκληρά μέτρα; Εκεί είναι το ζουμί. Εσύ μόνη σου γράφεις ότι υπό τις ίδιες συνθήκες το προσπάθησες παλιότερα και δεν το κατάφερες. Λες το προσπαθείς τώρα με τις ίδιες συνθήκες και μέσα σε 2-3 μέρες δεν τα κατάφερες και λες τι περιμένατε; Το θέμα είναι εσύ τι περίμενες; Διότι δεν φαίνεται να περίμενες και κάτι διαφορετικό. Αν έχεις πραγματικά αποφασίσει να το παλέψεις, πρέπει να ξεκινήσεις με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες για να γίνει κάτι, όχι με αυτές που δεν δουλέψαν και υποψιάζεσαι ότι δεν θα δουλέψουν ούτε τώρα. Για να χρησιμοποιήσω κάτι που ανέφερε κι ένας φίλος πιο κάτω, είναι σαν να θέλει κάποιος να χάσει κιλά, να το έχεις προσπαθήσει ένα σωρό φορές στο παρελθόν και να λέει αυτή τη φορά θα τα καταφέρω, αλλά μετά να κρατάει τα ντουλάπια στο σπίτι του γεμάτα παχυντικές τροφές και να πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα επίσκεψη στον θείο του τον ζαχαροπλάστη που τον μπουκώνει στα κεράσματα. Και σε 2-3 μέρες να γράφει ότι κατέβασε τον άμπακο και να του φταίει ο θείος ή ότι ναι μεν δεν έπρεπε να έχει παχυντικά φαγητά στο σπίτι, αλλά δεν θέλει να τα πετάξει. Ε, τι αποτέλεσμα περιμένεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο σκέψης και 100000000000000 σελίδες να μας γράφει αυτός ο άνθρωπος κάθε μέρα;

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Φυσικα δε σκοπευω να του απαντησω κ ολο το σκ θα εχω κλειστο το κινητο. Ετσι κ αλλιως δε θα με ψαξει κανεις.


Καλά θα κάνεις,αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα τον αντιμετωπίσεις στην δουλειά.

----------


## oeo

Εγω μια χαρα τα βρισκω τα πραγματα...και οι 3 χαρακτηρες της ιστοριας γουσταρουν να εχουν προβληματα...σκεψου πλακα ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ απο τους 3 ενω μπορει να το τελειωσει δε το τελειωνει...εδω και 7 ολοκληρα χρονια.Η συνηθεια που εγινε λατρεια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> σε τι να απαντησεις; δεν εκανε καμια ερωτηση.
> εσυ εκανες ερωτηση κι αυτος φερθηκε σαν να μην ζητησες τπτ η σαν να ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν θα πατε πουθενα.
> μηπως στα εχει πει κι αυτα ξεκαθαρα; οτι δφεν εχει περιθωρια για εκδρομες και μπανια με σενα αλλα μονο *συντομες* στναντησεις μπορειτε να εχετε;


θα βαριεται που ζει μαλον και θα εχει βιδωθει σε καμια πολυθρονα διευθυντη

----------


## Maira

> Εγω μια χαρα τα βρισκω τα πραγματα...και οι 3 χαρακτηρες της ιστοριας γουσταρουν να εχουν προβληματα...σκεψου πλακα ΟΥΤΕ ΕΝΑΣ απο τους 3 ενω μπορει να το τελειωσει δε το τελειωνει...εδω και 7 ολοκληρα χρονια.Η συνηθεια που εγινε λατρεια.


Δε το χα σκεφτει αυτο!!!
Αρα εγω ειμαι η κολλα τους!!!

----------


## Maira

> Καλά θα κάνεις,αλλά το θέμα είναι πως θα τον αντιμετωπίσεις στην δουλειά.


Δεν ξερω!!! Αυτο σκεφτομαι!!! Αλλα ας το σκεφτει κ αυτος!!!
Δεν ξερω!!!! Αυτο σκεφτομαι!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν ξερω!!! Αυτο σκεφτομαι!!! Αλλα ας το σκεφτει κ αυτος!!!
> Δεν ξερω!!!! Αυτο σκεφτομαι!!!


Τουλάχιστον προσπάθησε έστω και λίγο να μην αγχώνεσαι όταν τον βλέπεις.
Κάνε ότι είσαι αδιάφορη.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Πως πήγε αυτές τις μέρες με τον άλλον?

----------


## sirakao

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!! 
Maira έχω διαβάσει όλη την ιστορία. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι βασικά ότι δεν το τελειώνεις επειδή φοβάσαι να μείνεις μόνη σου. Γιατί να είσαι μόνη σου; Είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που υπάρχει στη ζωή σου;
Από ότι έχω καταλάβει έχεις και γονείς και φίλες. Άρα δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Αν μείνεις μαζί του θα καταλήξεις να είσαι μόνη σου. 
Ο άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή του. 
1) Αν ήταν θα το είχε αλλάξει τόσα χρόνια
2) Στο λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν θέλει να αλλάξει τίποτα, κι αν λέει ότι δεν μπορεί λέει μ@@@@@@ς.
3) Δεν δείχνει να νιώθει τύψεις για το οτιδήποτε, οπότε αισθανεται και μια χαρά γι' αυτό που συμβαίνει.
Το θέμα είναι να ξεκαθαρίσεις εσύ τι θέλεις από τη ζωή σου. Είσαι ευχαριστημένη να περάσεις όλη την ζωή σου σε έναν τέτοιο ρόλο; Αν ναι τότε πάω πάσο. Αν όμως δεν είσαι, που πιστεύω πως δεν είσαι πρέπει να φύγεις.
Ξέρω πως αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση εσυ, ότι και να σου λένε όλοι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνεις. Από προσωπική πείρα το ξέρω. Αλλά σκέψου ότι αν σου λένε πενήντα άτομα ότι κάνεις λάθος και μόνο εσύ πιστεύεις πως κάνεις το σωστό, ποιές είναι οι πιθανότητες να έχεις εσύ δίκιο; Επειδή εσύ το ζεις και ξέρεις καλύτερα; Όχι κοριτσάκι μου, επειδή αρνείσαι να το δεις.
Και μην ξανασκεφτείς τι θα κάνεις αν σου φύγει; Σιγα τ' αυγα! Τι ειχαμε τι χάσαμε! 
Γιατι τι είσαι εσυ και δεν μπορείς να λειτουργήσεις χωρίς αυτον τον "άνθρωπο"; Μπορει να σου φαίνεται βουνό τώρα, αλλά σε λίγο καιρό απλά θα νομίζεις ότι τα ειδες στον ύπνο σου. Και σιγά μην μείνεις μόνη σου. Για τόσο λίγη σε έχεις;Δώσε την ευκαιρία και σε σένα και σε κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο να ζήσεις την αληθινή αγάπη και τον έρωτα και ΄τοτε ούτε που θα θυμάσαι πως υπήρξε στη ζωή σου. 
Να σκέφτεσαι αισιόδοξα. ΟΥΔΕΙΣ ΑΝΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΤΟΣ!!

----------


## elis

Μαιρα προφανωσ δεν μπορεισ να τον καταλαβεισ κ σου φαινεται καπωσ αλλα απλα δε νοιαστηκεσ να βαλεισ το μυαλο σου να δουλεψει οποιοσ νοιαζεται το βαζει

----------


## Maira

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα!! 
> Maira έχω διαβάσει όλη την ιστορία. Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι βασικά ότι δεν το τελειώνεις επειδή φοβάσαι να μείνεις μόνη σου. Γιατί να είσαι μόνη σου; Είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που υπάρχει στη ζωή σου;
> Από ότι έχω καταλάβει έχεις και γονείς και φίλες. Άρα δεν είσαι μόνη σου. Αν μείνεις μαζί του θα καταλήξεις να είσαι μόνη σου. 
> Ο άνθρωπος δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι στη ζωή του. 
> 1) Αν ήταν θα το είχε αλλάξει τόσα χρόνια
> 2) Στο λέει ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν θέλει να αλλάξει τίποτα, κι αν λέει ότι δεν μπορεί λέει μ@@@@@@ς.
> 3) Δεν δείχνει να νιώθει τύψεις για το οτιδήποτε, οπότε αισθανεται και μια χαρά γι' αυτό που συμβαίνει.
> Το θέμα είναι να ξεκαθαρίσεις εσύ τι θέλεις από τη ζωή σου. Είσαι ευχαριστημένη να περάσεις όλη την ζωή σου σε έναν τέτοιο ρόλο; Αν ναι τότε πάω πάσο. Αν όμως δεν είσαι, που πιστεύω πως δεν είσαι πρέπει να φύγεις.
> Ξέρω πως αν δεν το πάρεις απόφαση εσυ, ότι και να σου λένε όλοι δεν πρόκειται να το κάνεις. Από προσωπική πείρα το ξέρω. Αλλά σκέψου ότι αν σου λένε πενήντα άτομα ότι κάνεις λάθος και μόνο εσύ πιστεύεις πως κάνεις το σωστό, ποιές είναι οι πιθανότητες να έχεις εσύ δίκιο; Επειδή εσύ το ζεις και ξέρεις καλύτερα; Όχι κοριτσάκι μου, επειδή αρνείσαι να το δεις.
> ...


Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που αφιερωσες χρονο κ τα διαβασες ολα κ σ ευχαριστω για τα ωραια σου λογια... Πραγματικα τα εχω αναγκη!!! Εδω κ μερες σταματησα να γραφω για να μην ανακυκλωνω τα ιδια κ ιδια κ σιγουρα σκεφτηκα ολα αυτα που εχουν γραψει εδω. Το μηνυμα σου ηρθε τη πιο καταλληλη στιγμη.
Φοβαμαι να μεινω μονη κ ας εχω γονεις κ 2 φιλες, βαρεθηκαν να μ ακουνε... Ομως ξερω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω οσο κ αν τον αγαπω γιατι δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμεν. Δεν ζω. Αυτες τις μερες κρατω αποσταση απ αυτον αλλα οπως εχω πει δουλευουμς μαζι συνεργαζομαστε οποτε δεν μπορω να αποφυγω την επαφη κ αν δε του μιλαω με το τροπο ρου με κανει ρεζιλι στους συναδελφους.
Αυτος οχι μονο δεν νοιωθει τυψεις αλλα θεωρει οτι φταιω εγω για ολα κ δεν καταλαβαινω σε ποσο δυσκολη θεση ειναι κ τι περναει.
Δυστυχως ολα αυτα τα χρονια μ εκανε να εξαρταμαι συναισθηματικα απο κεινον! Οικονομικα δεν εχει ξοδεψει ποτε τιποτα για μενα μονο δωρα σε γιορτη γεννεθλια. Κ μια φορα μια κ μοναδικη που πηγαμε σε ξενοδοχειο το πληρωσαμε απο μισα.Το αναλυω γιατι πολυ θεωρουν οτι οι γκομενες τρωνε λεφτα. 
Μακαρι να βρεθει στο δρομο μου αυτος που θα καταφερει να με τραβηξει απ αυτον!!! Γιατι μονη πως να τα καταφερω...?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που αφιερωσες χρονο κ τα διαβασες ολα κ σ ευχαριστω για τα ωραια σου λογια... Πραγματικα τα εχω αναγκη!!! Εδω κ μερες σταματησα να γραφω για να μην ανακυκλωνω τα ιδια κ ιδια κ σιγουρα σκεφτηκα ολα αυτα που εχουν γραψει εδω. Το μηνυμα σου ηρθε τη πιο καταλληλη στιγμη.
> Φοβαμαι να μεινω μονη κ ας εχω γονεις κ 2 φιλες, βαρεθηκαν να μ ακουνε... Ομως ξερω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω οσο κ αν τον αγαπω γιατι δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμεν. Δεν ζω. Αυτες τις μερες κρατω αποσταση απ αυτον αλλα οπως εχω πει δουλευουμς μαζι συνεργαζομαστε οποτε δεν μπορω να αποφυγω την επαφη κ αν δε του μιλαω με το τροπο ρου με κανει ρεζιλι στους συναδελφους.
> Αυτος οχι μονο δεν νοιωθει τυψεις αλλα θεωρει οτι φταιω εγω για ολα κ δεν καταλαβαινω σε ποσο δυσκολη θεση ειναι κ τι περναει.
> Δυστυχως ολα αυτα τα χρονια μ εκανε να εξαρταμαι συναισθηματικα απο κεινον! Οικονομικα δεν εχει ξοδεψει ποτε τιποτα για μενα μονο δωρα σε γιορτη γεννεθλια. Κ μια φορα μια κ μοναδικη που πηγαμε σε ξενοδοχειο το πληρωσαμε απο μισα.Το αναλυω γιατι πολυ θεωρουν οτι οι γκομενες τρωνε λεφτα. 
> Μακαρι να βρεθει στο δρομο μου αυτος που θα καταφερει να με τραβηξει απ αυτον!!! Γιατι μονη πως να τα καταφερω...?


Μάιρα,εκτίμησε το γεγονός πως έχεις στη ζωή σου τους γονείς σου και τις φίλες σου.
Αυτό από μόνο του δηλώνει ότι δεν είσαι μόνη.
Καλά κάνεις και κρατάς τις αποστάσεις σου.
Είναι επίσης καλό που αναγνωρίζεις πως οφείλεις να κοιτάξεις μπροστά.Και πίστεψε με,θα τα καταφέρεις!
Να μην σε παίρνει από κάτω,και να σκέφτεσαι πως όντως θα βρεθεί κάποιος που θα σε τραβηξει από αυτόν.Και θα είναι πολύ καλύτερος!
Μην καταστρέφεις έτσι τη ζωή σου.Δες ότι αξίζεις πιο πολλά και όλα θα γίνουν!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Το ξερεις οτι σε δουλευει, απλα δε μπορεις να χωνεψεις οτι ετρωγες δουλεμα τοσα χρονια. 
Αν θες να παρεις το αιμα σου πισω, οσο παρεις τελος παντων, αγνοησε τον παντελως, ουτε εξηγηση ουτε τιποτα, εξαφανισου.

----------


## sirakao

Οι δικοί σου δεν σε εχουν βαρεθεί. Απλώς εχουν απογοητευτεί επειδη δεν καταλαβαίνεις αυτά που σου λενε. Θα δεις οτι οταν θα το αποφασισεις θα ειναι ολοι οι δικοί σου άνθρωποι δίπλα σου.
Απλως μην χαραμίσεις αλλο χρονο σ αυτον. Ειλικρινά ειναι αδιέξοδο για σένα.
Οσο το καθυστερεις τοσο πιο δυσκολο θα ειναι. Ολα μπορεις να τα ξεπερασεις και εισαι πολυ πιο δυνατη απο οσο νομίζεις. Θελεις να εισαι ολη σου τη ζωη το τριτο προσωπο; Θες να ζεις σε μια μετριότητα; Δεν νομίζω... Παράτα τον. Και η μοναξιά δεν είναι τοσο ασχημη πολλές φορες. Πίστεψέ με. Ειναι κι ομορφη. Ηρεμεις, βρίσκεις τον εαυτό σου. Και ειδικά μετα απο μια τετοια "σχέση" την χρειάζεσαι. Οταν δεν την χρειάζεσαι αλλο θα φύγει χωρίς να το καταλαβεις. Δειξε του επιτελους οτι δεν μπορεί να σε οριζει. Άντε ξεκολλα!!!! Τοσοι ανθρωποι στο λεμε..

----------


## sirakao

Και κάτι αλλο που ξέχασα σε σχεση με τη δουλειά. Βαζω στοιχημα οτι ολοι θα τον κραζουν που σε κανει ρεζιλι. Μην δινεις σημασία. Αυτος θα έχει βγει μ@@@@@ς. Αγνόησε τον κι εκει. Αμα δει οτι δεν πιανει θα σταματήσει να το κανει γιατι στο τελος θα νιωθει αυτος ρεζιλι.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Αυτες οι δοκιμασιες ειτε θα σε κοψει και θα σε πεταξει σαν παιχνιδι καποια στιγμη και θα γινεις χειροτερη, ειτε θα τον πεταξεις εσυ και θα γινεις καλυτερη. 
Θα ευχεσαι να γυριζε ο χρονος πισω να εφευγες με αξιοπρεπεια, δε το καταλαβαινεις αυτη τη στιγμη, φερεσαι εμμονικα.

----------


## Remedy

> Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ που αφιερωσες χρονο κ τα διαβασες ολα κ σ ευχαριστω για τα ωραια σου λογια... Πραγματικα τα εχω αναγκη!!! Εδω κ μερες σταματησα να γραφω για να μην ανακυκλωνω τα ιδια κ ιδια κ σιγουρα σκεφτηκα ολα αυτα που εχουν γραψει εδω. Το μηνυμα σου ηρθε τη πιο καταλληλη στιγμη.
> Φοβαμαι να μεινω μονη κ ας εχω γονεις κ 2 φιλες, βαρεθηκαν να μ ακουνε... Ομως ξερω οτι πρεπει να προχωρησω οσο κ αν τον αγαπω γιατι δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμεν. Δεν ζω. Αυτες τις μερες κρατω αποσταση απ αυτον αλλα οπως εχω πει δουλευουμς μαζι συνεργαζομαστε οποτε δεν μπορω να αποφυγω την επαφη κ αν δε του μιλαω με το τροπο ρου με κανει ρεζιλι στους συναδελφους.
> Αυτος οχι μονο δεν νοιωθει τυψεις αλλα θεωρει οτι φταιω εγω για ολα κ δεν καταλαβαινω σε ποσο δυσκολη θεση ειναι κ τι περναει.
> Δυστυχως ολα αυτα τα χρονια μ εκανε να εξαρταμαι συναισθηματικα απο κεινον! Οικονομικα δεν εχει ξοδεψει ποτε τιποτα για μενα μονο δωρα σε γιορτη γεννεθλια. Κ μια φορα μια κ μοναδικη που πηγαμε σε ξενοδοχειο το πληρωσαμε απο μισα.Το αναλυω γιατι πολυ θεωρουν οτι οι γκομενες τρωνε λεφτα. 
> *Μακαρι να βρεθει στο δρομο μου αυτος που θα καταφερει να με τραβηξει απ αυτον!!! Γιατι μονη πως να τα καταφερω...?*


δυστυχως , εχεις στηριξει τις ελπιδες σου για να ανακτησεις την αξιοπρεπεια σου και την ζωη σου, σε καποιον τριτο παλι, που θα σε παρει απ το χερι σαν 8χρονο και θα σε σωσει απο τον εαυτο σου...
το κακο ειναι, οτι ακομα και να βρεθει αυτος ο ανθρωπος, πιθανοτατα θα ειναι σαν τον προηγουμενο, ισως και χειροτερος, γιατι ε*νας αξιολογος ανδρας που θελει μια ομορφη σχεση, θα στραφει σε μια ελευθερη που σεβεται τονε αυτο της, οχι σε μια γυναικα που δεν σεβεται τον εαυτο της και αυτοκαταστρεφεται.*

----------


## Remedy

> Και κάτι αλλο που ξέχασα σε σχεση με τη δουλειά. Βαζω στοιχημα οτι ολοι θα τον κραζουν που σε κανει ρεζιλι. Μην δινεις σημασία. Αυτος θα έχει βγει μ@@@@@ς. Αγνόησε τον κι εκει. Αμα δει οτι δεν πιανει θα σταματήσει να το κανει γιατι στο τελος θα νιωθει αυτος ρεζιλι.


δεν την κανει αυτος ρεζιλι. μονη της γινεται ρεζιλι.
αν του γυρνουσε την πλατη, δεν θα γινοταν.
και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι δεν εχει καμια αμεση αναγκη την δουλεια, μιας και ζει με τους γονεις της και δεν δειχνει να θελει και να φυγει, να ζησει μονη.
μενει στην δουλεια για να τον βλεπει.

----------


## sirakao

Εντάξει, νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις λίγο Remedy. Το ότι μένει με τους γονείς της δεν πάει να πεί ότι πρέπει να τρώει από τα έτοιμα. Κι επίσης δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο να παρατήσει τη δουλειά της. Τώρα αν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι λόγοι για να αφήσει την δουλειά της συμφωνώ ότι είναι ευκαιρία να το κάνει. Ένας παραπάνω λόγος είναι να μην τον βλέπει. Αλλά όχι και ότι δεν έχει ανάγκη τη δουλειά. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις.

----------


## Sonia

Μπράβο ρε Remedy, αυτό λέω κι εγώ σε όλα τα μηνύματα, ότι η ίδια δεν θέλει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες της.

sirakao, αν θες να κάνεις μία σημαντική αλλαγή στην ζωή σου και το έχεις πάρει απόφαση, πρέπει και να ζοριστείς λίγο. Με κάθε επιλογή μας κάτι κερδίζουμε και κάτι χάνουμε. Η Μάιρα έχει πλαίσιο υποστήριξης για να αλλάξει δουλειά. Είναι πιο σημαντική μία δουλειά ή η ίδια η ζωή της και η ψυχική της ηρεμία; Απλά δεν φαίνεται να το έχει πάρει πραγματικά απόφαση να ξεκόψει και σε ότι κι αν πούμε βρίσκει προφάσεις.

----------


## sirakao

Ναι συμφωνώ ότι αυτό θα ήταν η καλύτερη λύση, αλλά δεν είναι και το πιο εύκολο πράγμα. Δηλαδή να είσαι ας πουμε ευχαριστημένος από τη δουλειά σου, που βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν είναι, και να πρέπει να την αφήσεις μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει κι αυτός εκεί. Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που γίνεται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. 
Μπορεί να είναι φυγόπονη η Maira, αλλά μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα.

----------


## Sonia

Δεν είπα ότι είναι εύκολο. Αλλά δεν βλέπω να αλλάζει τίποτα όπως έχει η κατάσταση. Και δεν είναι από την μία μέρα στην άλλη. Είναι εδώ και χρόνια που βρίσκεται μέσα σε μία αρρωστημένη κατάσταση και τουλάχιστον ένας χρόνος που προσπαθεί κάπως περισσότερο να ξεκόψει από αυτόν και δεν το καταφέρνει. Δεν μπορείς να ξεκόψεις από μία εξάρτηση αν το αντικείμενο της εξάρτησης είναι συνεχώς γύρω σου. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ένα σωρό παραδείγματα σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου.

----------


## sirakao

Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο αν είσαι στο ίδιο περιβάλλον με τον άλλο. Απλά πιστευώ ότι αν όντως το πάρει απόφαση δεν είναι αυτό που θα την εμποδίσει. Και να φύγει από την δουλεια γι' αυτό τον λόγο, αν δεν το έχει πάρει όντως απόφαση ότι θέλει να ξεκόψει σίγουρα θα βρεί διάφορους τρόπους επικοινωνίας.

----------


## Sonia

Σωστό κι αυτό. Απλά μήπως δεν το έχει πάρει καν απόφαση; Αυτό λέω. Αν το είχε πάρει απόφαση, δεν θα δίσταζε να κάνει ότι είναι απαραίτητο, ακόμα και να αφήσει την δουλειά αν χρειαζόταν. Φαύλος κύκλος. Πάντως πολύ στην θεωρία το έχουμε ρίξει και πρακτικές κινήσεις, πόσο μάλλον αποτελέσματα δεν βλέπω...

----------


## sirakao

Ε, προφανώς και δεν το έχει πάρει απόφαση. Τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε μπας και φάει κανένα φλας και συνειδητοποιήσει τι γίνεται, αλλά αν δεν φτάσει στα όριά της πραγματικά έτσι ώστε να το πάρει απόφαση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το τελειώσει. Και να το τελειώσει θα είναι παροδικό. Και εγώ τα ίδια έκανα. Ώσπου απογοητεύτηκα και κατάλαβα ότι πραγματικά δεν πρόκειται να έφτιαχναν τα πράγματα, μόνο χειρότερα θα γίνονταν.

----------


## Maira

Πολυ ωραια τα λετε κ σας ευχαριστω. Αλλα
Να ξεκαθαρισω κατι. Με τη δουλεια μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενη. Δουλευω 15 χρονια κ εχω χτιση μια σημαντικη καριερα που δε θελω να χαλασω για κανεναν. Κ ειναι κ το μοναδικο που εχω πετυχει μονη μου με προσωπικη δουλεια κ τα χω καταφερει. Οποτε δεν σκοπευω να φυγω. Οποτε το οτι θα συνεχισω να τον βλεπω ατην δουλεια εκτος κ αν αυρος φυγει ειναι δεδομενο που δεν αλλαζει.
Σας ειπα πολλες φορες οτι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον απ αυτη τη σχεση εξαρτησης. Ηδη κραταω αποστασεις βρισκοντας δικαιολογιες... Δεν ειμαι ετοιμη να κοψω εντελως καθε επικοινωνια. Το παω σιγα σιγα... Δεν ακολουθω το προγραμμα του για τις μερες που θελει να συναντηθουμε κ ετσι δεν εχουμε βρεθει τωρα πανω απο βδομαδα... Αυτος φυσικα δεν εχει σκοπο να ακολουθησει το δικο μου προγραμμα κ να χαλασει τις ισορροπιες του σπιτιου του...
Σιγουρα ετρεφα κ ισως ακομη τρεφω ελπιδες οτι μπορει κατι ν αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο κ ειναι κ λογικο μετα απο τοσα χρονια...
Ομως το εχω παρει αποφαση να αλλαξω σελιδα στη ζωη μου... Αλλα θελω χρονο....

----------


## Remedy

> Πολυ ωραια τα λετε κ σας ευχαριστω. Αλλα
> Να ξεκαθαρισω κατι. Με τη δουλεια μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενη. Δουλευω 15 χρονια κ εχω χτιση μια σημαντικη καριερα που δε θελω να χαλασω για κανεναν. Κ ειναι κ το μοναδικο που εχω πετυχει μονη μου με προσωπικη δουλεια κ τα χω καταφερει. Οποτε δεν σκοπευω να φυγω. Οποτε το οτι θα συνεχισω να τον βλεπω ατην δουλεια εκτος κ αν αυρος φυγει ειναι δεδομενο που δεν αλλαζει.
> Σας ειπα πολλες φορες οτι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον απ αυτη τη σχεση εξαρτησης. Ηδη κραταω αποστασεις βρισκοντας δικαιολογιες... Δεν ειμαι ετοιμη να κοψω εντελως καθε επικοινωνια. Το παω σιγα σιγα... Δεν ακολουθω το προγραμμα του για τις μερες που θελει να συναντηθουμε κ ετσι δεν εχουμε βρεθει τωρα πανω απο βδομαδα... Αυτος φυσικα δεν εχει σκοπο να ακολουθησει το δικο μου προγραμμα κ να χαλασει τις ισορροπιες του σπιτιου του...
> Σιγουρα ετρεφα κ ι*σως ακομη τρεφω ελπιδες οτι μπορει κατι ν αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο κ ειναι κ λογικο μετα απο τοσα χρονια...*
> Ομως το εχω παρει αποφαση να αλλαξω σελιδα στη ζωη μου... Αλλα θελω χρονο....


οχι μαιρα, δεν ειναι λογικο.
και δεν ειναι λογικο, γιατι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ιδια με οταν γνωριστηκατε.
εχουν χειροτερευσει ΠΟΛΥ για σενα. δεν κανει καν τον κοπο να σου λεει το παραμυθι που λενε πολλοι σαλιαρηδες παντρεμενοι, οτι θα χωρισει δλδ, εστω και χωρις να το εννοει. σε τι ελπιζεις δλδ; να πεθανει η γυναικα του πριν απο αυτον; ποτε; στα 80;
αντιθετα σε καθε αναλογη συζητηση σου ξεκαθαριζει οτι δεν προκειται να χωρισει κι ουτε εχει χρονο για πολυωρες συναντησεις η εκδρομες κλπ..

επομενως τι θα μπορουσε να αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο οταν δεν στο υποσχεται ΚΑΝ , εστω και ψευτικα;

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δηλαδη αν βαλει μπρος το διαζυγιο και σου λεει να παντρευτειτε, τι θα κανεις; 
Ζησε τη λιγο νοητα αυτη τη φαση και πες τι θα κανεις; Δε ξερω γιατι αλλα βαζω στοιχημα οσο θελεις οτι θα γινεις λουης.

----------


## little_eliza

@Maira Γεια σου. Για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έχεις αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας στην οποία ζεις. Το ότι αυτή η κατάσταση νοσεί και σε κάνει και εσένα να νοσείς ψυχικά παρά να χαίρεσαι την ζωή σου. Ελπιδοφόρο είναι όχι μόνο ότι έχεις αυτογνωσία αλλά και το ότι προσπάθησες να κάνεις κάτι για να αλλάξεις την κατάσταση αυτή. Έδρασες ακόμη και αν δεν στέφτηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία το εγχείρημα. Όπως και πολλοί σου γράψαν πιο πάνω, θα πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο και να αρχίσετε μαζί να στήνετε μια στρατηγική για να τον βγάλεις οριστικά από την ζωή σου. Πιστεύω πως έχεις θέληση απλά δεν ξέρεις τον κατάλληλο τρόπο. Συχνά οι άνθρωποι που είναι σε χειριστικές σχέσεις είναι υπνωτισμένοι και δεν βλέπουν μπροστά τους. Εσύ όμως δεν είσαι σε το σημείο και σίγουρα πιστεύω πως με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού θα τον στείλεις πίσω στη γυναίκα του να κλάιγεται. Βρες λοιπόν έναν ψυχολόγο, θέσε από την αρχή και ανοιχτά το θέμα ούσα ξεκάθαρη ότι πήγες στο γραφείο του για αυτό το λόγο και ρώτησε τον αν μπορείτε να συνεργαστείτε. Βρες έναν ειδικό που ξέρει να αναλύει προφιλ ατόμων για να σε βοηθήσει να δράσεις αντίστοιχα στα τεχνάσματά του. Αν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις μιαν αποφαση εύκολα, πες το στον ειδικό για να σου δίνει μια σπρωξιά όταν δεν μπορείς να πεις στον παντρεμένο όχι και να τον γράψει ώστε να μπαίνεις στον ίσιο δρόμο του στόχου που έθεσες. Επίσης σε τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή, μην περιμένεις σε ένα μήνα να τον έχεις αφήσει αιώνες πίσω. Θέλει χρόνο και δουλειά. Πρόθυμη είσαι και όσο για χρόνο όσον σπαταλάς να τον σκέφτεσαι αφιέρωσέ τον για να τον διώξεις.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Πολυ ωραια τα λετε κ σας ευχαριστω. Αλλα
> Να ξεκαθαρισω κατι. Με τη δουλεια μου ειμαι ευχαριστημενη. Δουλευω 15 χρονια κ εχω χτιση μια σημαντικη καριερα που δε θελω να χαλασω για κανεναν. Κ ειναι κ το μοναδικο που εχω πετυχει μονη μου με προσωπικη δουλεια κ τα χω καταφερει. Οποτε δεν σκοπευω να φυγω. Οποτε το οτι θα συνεχισω να τον βλεπω ατην δουλεια εκτος κ αν αυρος φυγει ειναι δεδομενο που δεν αλλαζει.
> Σας ειπα πολλες φορες οτι θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτον απ αυτη τη σχεση εξαρτησης. Ηδη κραταω αποστασεις βρισκοντας δικαιολογιες... Δεν ειμαι ετοιμη να κοψω εντελως καθε επικοινωνια. Το παω σιγα σιγα... Δεν ακολουθω το προγραμμα του για τις μερες που θελει να συναντηθουμε κ ετσι δεν εχουμε βρεθει τωρα πανω απο βδομαδα... Αυτος φυσικα δεν εχει σκοπο να ακολουθησει το δικο μου προγραμμα κ να χαλασει τις ισορροπιες του σπιτιου του...
> Σιγουρα ετρεφα κ ισως ακομη τρεφω ελπιδες οτι μπορει κατι ν αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο κ ειναι κ λογικο μετα απο τοσα χρονια...
> Ομως το εχω παρει αποφαση να αλλαξω σελιδα στη ζωη μου... Αλλα θελω χρονο....


Maira, ούτε για πλάκα να μην σκεφτείς να αφήσεις την δουλειά σου. Όποιος δεν έχει κάτσει χρόνια άνεργος και να τρώει μακαρόνια και ρύζια και πατάτες για εβδομάδες συνεχόμενα, εύκολα δίνει τέτοιου είδους συμβουλές. Να μην έχεις ούτε για έναν καφέ να πας να ξεσκάσεις. Σιγά μην καταστραφείς για τον καραγκιόζη. Η δουλειά είναι πολύ σημαντική στις μέρες μας.

----------


## Maira

> οχι μαιρα, δεν ειναι λογικο.
> και δεν ειναι λογικο, γιατι τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ιδια με οταν γνωριστηκατε.
> εχουν χειροτερευσει ΠΟΛΥ για σενα. δεν κανει καν τον κοπο να σου λεει το παραμυθι που λενε πολλοι σαλιαρηδες παντρεμενοι, οτι θα χωρισει δλδ, εστω και χωρις να το εννοει. σε τι ελπιζεις δλδ; να πεθανει η γυναικα του πριν απο αυτον; ποτε; στα 80;
> αντιθετα σε καθε αναλογη συζητηση σου ξεκαθαριζει οτι δεν προκειται να χωρισει κι ουτε εχει χρονο για πολυωρες συναντησεις η εκδρομες κλπ..
> 
> επομενως τι θα μπορουσε να αλλαξει προς το καλυτερο οταν δεν στο υποσχεται ΚΑΝ , εστω και ψευτικα;


Οχι δεν υποαχεται τιποτα ειναι ξεκαθαρος οτι δεν χωριζει κ εγω θα πρεπει να δεχτω να τον βλεπω οποτς μπορει κ οσο μπορει.κ μαλιστα χωρις να μιλαω γιατι ειναι χαλια ψυχολογικα κ δε μπορει να χαλιεται κ με μενα οπως λεει.

----------


## Maira

> Δηλαδη αν βαλει μπρος το διαζυγιο και σου λεει να παντρευτειτε, τι θα κανεις; 
> Ζησε τη λιγο νοητα αυτη τη φαση και πες τι θα κανεις; Δε ξερω γιατι αλλα βαζω στοιχημα οσο θελεις οτι θα γινεις λουης.


Δεν ξερω. Σιγουρα θα φοβαμαι οτι θα εχω τη τυχη της γυναικας του!

----------


## Maira

> Maira, ούτε για πλάκα να μην σκεφτείς να αφήσεις την δουλειά σου. Όποιος δεν έχει κάτσει χρόνια άνεργος και να τρώει μακαρόνια και ρύζια και πατάτες για εβδομάδες συνεχόμενα, εύκολα δίνει τέτοιου είδους συμβουλές. Να μην έχεις ούτε για έναν καφέ να πας να ξεσκάσεις. Σιγά μην καταστραφείς για τον καραγκιόζη. Η δουλειά είναι πολύ σημαντική στις μέρες μας.


Οχι δεν αφηνω τη δουλεια μου. Ειναι η μονη επιτυχια στη ζωη μου!

----------


## Maira

> @Maira Γεια σου. Για εμένα είναι πολύ σημαντικό το ότι έχεις αντίληψη της πραγματικότητας στην οποία ζεις. Το ότι αυτή η κατάσταση νοσεί και σε κάνει και εσένα να νοσείς ψυχικά παρά να χαίρεσαι την ζωή σου. Ελπιδοφόρο είναι όχι μόνο ότι έχεις αυτογνωσία αλλά και το ότι προσπάθησες να κάνεις κάτι για να αλλάξεις την κατάσταση αυτή. Έδρασες ακόμη και αν δεν στέφτηκε με απόλυτη επιτυχία το εγχείρημα. Όπως και πολλοί σου γράψαν πιο πάνω, θα πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ψυχολόγο και να αρχίσετε μαζί να στήνετε μια στρατηγική για να τον βγάλεις οριστικά από την ζωή σου. Πιστεύω πως έχεις θέληση απλά δεν ξέρεις τον κατάλληλο τρόπο. Συχνά οι άνθρωποι που είναι σε χειριστικές σχέσεις είναι υπνωτισμένοι και δεν βλέπουν μπροστά τους. Εσύ όμως δεν είσαι σε το σημείο και σίγουρα πιστεύω πως με τη βοήθεια ενός ειδικού θα τον στείλεις πίσω στη γυναίκα του να κλάιγεται. Βρες λοιπόν έναν ψυχολόγο, θέσε από την αρχή και ανοιχτά το θέμα ούσα ξεκάθαρη ότι πήγες στο γραφείο του για αυτό το λόγο και ρώτησε τον αν μπορείτε να συνεργαστείτε. Βρες έναν ειδικό που ξέρει να αναλύει προφιλ ατόμων για να σε βοηθήσει να δράσεις αντίστοιχα στα τεχνάσματά του. Αν δεν μπορείς να πάρεις μιαν αποφαση εύκολα, πες το στον ειδικό για να σου δίνει μια σπρωξιά όταν δεν μπορείς να πεις στον παντρεμένο όχι και να τον γράψει ώστε να μπαίνεις στον ίσιο δρόμο του στόχου που έθεσες. Επίσης σε τέτοια θέματα πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή, μην περιμένεις σε ένα μήνα να τον έχεις αφήσει αιώνες πίσω. Θέλει χρόνο και δουλειά. Πρόθυμη είσαι και όσο για χρόνο όσον σπαταλάς να τον σκέφτεσαι αφιέρωσέ τον για να τον διώξεις.


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου. Ναι εχω τη θεληση αλλα δε βρισκω τον καταλληλο τροπο μα τον αντιμετωπισω γι αυτο κ εγραψα κ εδω κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι βοηθηθηκα αρκετα. Εχω παει σε 2 ψυχολογος αντρα κ γυναικα αλλα δυστυχως οι θεωριες τους δεν μπορεσαν να γινουν δικες μου πραξεις. Ισως να εφταιγα κ εγω. Μενω σε νησι δεν με περνει να παω κ σ αλλο ψυχολογο! Το μερος ειναι μικρο μη με πουν κ τρελη! Γιατι εδω οι ψυχολογοι ειναι ακομα θεμα ταμπου! 
Αλλα ειλικρινα υπαρχει ψυχολογος που αναλυει προφιλ ατομων κ δειχνει πως να τους αντιμετωπισεις? Γιατι εναν τετοιο χρειαζομαι!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι δεν αφηνω τη δουλεια μου. Ειναι η μονη επιτυχια στη ζωη μου!





> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου. Ναι εχω τη θεληση αλλα δε βρισκω τον καταλληλο τροπο μα τον αντιμετωπισω γι αυτο κ εγραψα κ εδω κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι βοηθηθηκα αρκετα. Εχω παει σε 2 ψυχολογος αντρα κ γυναικα αλλα δυστυχως οι θεωριες τους δεν μπορεσαν να γινουν δικες μου πραξεις. Ισως να εφταιγα κ εγω. Μενω σε νησι δεν με περνει να παω κ σ αλλο ψυχολογο! Το μερος ειναι μικρο μη με πουν κ τρελη! Γιατι εδω οι ψυχολογοι ειναι ακομα θεμα ταμπου! 
> Αλλα ειλικρινα υπαρχει ψυχολογος που αναλυει προφιλ ατομων κ δειχνει πως να τους αντιμετωπισεις? Γιατι εναν τετοιο χρειαζομαι!


Πολύ καλό για εσένα που αναγνωριζεις την επιτυχία αυτή!
Μην δίνεις σημασία στο τι θα πουν οι άλλοι στο νησί,άστους να έχουν τα ταμπού τους!
Εσύ να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου,μην δίνεις σημασία στα λεγόμενα των άλλων.
Όσο δίνεις,θα νιώθεις χάλια!Μην το κάνεις αυτό,σπαταλάς άδικα ενέργεια σε πράγματα που δεν αξίζει.

----------


## little_eliza

Διαβάζω κάποιους να θέτουν ερωτήσεις του στυλ είναι μια δουλειά πιο σημαντική από τη ζωή της και την ψυχική της ηρεμία? Κι απαντώ εγώ με το φτωχό και ονειροπόλο μου μυαλό..Τι γίνεται όμως όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι η ζωή του και η ψυχική του υγεία? Είναι λογικό σήμερα για αρκετούς η δουλειά να έχει γίνει δουλεία αλλά ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα που δεν με χειραγωγεί κανένας θα άλλαζα πόλη, χώρα, ήπειρο, πλανήτη μόνο για τη δουλειά μου και όχι για κάποιον γκόμενο. Εγώ μπορεί να άφηνα και γκόμενο για τη δουλειά μου αν έπρεπε να αλλάξω χώρα δηλαδή! Οπότε δεν υπάρχουν ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά για όλους. Κι όσο εύκολο είναι για κάποιον να πει στη Μάιρα έλα μωρέ ξεκόλλα επειδή αυτός θα το έκανε χωρίς πολλές σκέψεις δε σημαίνει πως η Μάιρα είναι ίδια με αυτό το άτομο που έχει αυτή τη γνώμη. Ο καθένας μας έχει μια ξεχωριστή διαφορετική προσωπικότητα που ακολουθεί κάποια γενικά μοτίβα-πρότυπα. Δεν ταιριάζουν όλα σε όλους. Γι αυτό και η Μάιρα χρειάζεται τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού. Εμείς εδώ -τουλάχιστον εγώ- κάνουμε αναλύσεις εμπειρικά, βιωματικά, μέσω της απλής παρατήρησης γιατί δεν έχουμε σπουδάσει ψυχολογία. 
@Maira δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό είσαι διατεθημένη να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Μπορεί απλά να λες ότι θέλεις, να μας δείχνεις ότι έχεις θέληση και τελικά να μην κάνεις τίποτα πράξη. Ξέρεις το παράδειγμα των ανορεξικών? Που λένε "ναι εγώ πήρα το μάθημά μου, κόντεψα να πεθάνω, πήγα στην κλινική, φοβήθηκα και τώρα έστρωσα και πήρα απόφαση να βάλω κιλά". Εεε λοιπόν βάζουν 3-4-5 κιλά, ξανακυλάνε μετά, αρχίζουν τους εμετούς και χάνουν 10. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα ακόμη και στην Ελλάδα παρόμοια. Δεν το λέω αυτό για να σε κατηγορήσω, απλά εξωτερικεύω μια σκέψη μου.
Στο πρακτικό τώρα. Εγώ ζω στο εξωτερικό. Όταν πήρα την απόφαση 2 χρόνια πριν να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία-ψυχανάλυση είχα γλωσσικό εμπόδιο εδώ, γιατί στη χώρα που ζω τα αγγλικά δεν είναι επίσημη αλλά με αυτά μια χαρά κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Έτσι έψαξα έλληνες ψυχολόγους στο ίντερνετ που κάνουν συνεδρίες μέσω skype. Έψαξα βασικά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Μίλησα με αρκετούς αλλά τελικά κατέληξα σε μία που είχε και προσιτές τιμές. Γιατί αν και δουλεύω στο εξωτερικό δεν διαθέτω 70ευρώ για συνεδρία, δυστυχώς. Με την θεραπεύτριά μου έχουμε βρεθεί από κοντά μία φορά, κ αυτό γιατί έτυχε να πάω να επισκεφτώ φίλη στην Αθήνα. Είμαι όμως πολύ ευχαριστημένη από τη δουλειά μαζί της. Έχω κ γω λόξα με ανάλυση χαρακτήρων κλπ και με βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό. Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι καθυστερεί λίγο στη συνεδρία μας κάθε φορά, αλλά αυτό όλοι το έχουν απ όσα διαβάζω εδώ. Πάντως τα 45-55 λεπτά θα τα κάνουμε σίγουρα. Τα λεφτά μου δεν πάνε πεταμένα για 30 λεπτα πχ. Όπως σου είπα μην περιμένεις θαύματα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Κι γω δεν έλυσα πλήρως το βασικό πρόβλημα για το οποίο πήγα αλλά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, κατανοώ γιατί παίρνω κάποιες αποφάσεις ή γιατί έχω κάποιες αντιδράσεις και είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη ότι θα βρω κ αυτό το οποίο έψαχνα και με έστειλε στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Στόχος δικός μου ήταν να κατανοήσω τον εαυτό μου και τους άλλους και αυτό έχουμε θέσει στις συνεδρίες μας. Να μάθω αν αναλύω χαρακτήρες, να κατανοώ πως αντιδρούν, να πράττω ανάλογα ώστε να μην βλάπτομαι συναισθηματικά. Το μόνο θέμα που μπορεί να έχεις είναι ότι πρέπει να είσαι σε χώρο μόνη σου ώστε να μην ακούνε άλλοι τι λέτε στο skype. Αλλά όλο και καμιά αίθουσα ή απόμερο καφέ πιστεύω να μπορείς να βρεις με ίντερνετ. Ξεκίνα να ψάχνεις λοιπόν τώρα και να μιλάς με ψυχολόγους μέσω skype ώστε να καταλήξεις στον κατάλληλο και να δουλέψετε μαζί από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη. Επίσης να βρεις κάποιον που σου αρέσει το προφίλ του αλλά δεν κάνει συνεδρίες με skype, ρώτα ευγενικά αν γίνεται. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..:-)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Διαβάζω κάποιους να θέτουν ερωτήσεις του στυλ είναι μια δουλειά πιο σημαντική από τη ζωή της και την ψυχική της ηρεμία? Κι απαντώ εγώ με το φτωχό και ονειροπόλο μου μυαλό..Τι γίνεται όμως όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι η ζωή του και η ψυχική του υγεία? Είναι λογικό σήμερα για αρκετούς η δουλειά να έχει γίνει δουλεία αλλά ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα που δεν με χειραγωγεί κανένας θα άλλαζα πόλη, χώρα, ήπειρο, πλανήτη μόνο για τη δουλειά μου και όχι για κάποιον γκόμενο. Εγώ μπορεί να άφηνα και γκόμενο για τη δουλειά μου αν έπρεπε να αλλάξω χώρα δηλαδή! Οπότε δεν υπάρχουν ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά για όλους. Κι όσο εύκολο είναι για κάποιον να πει στη Μάιρα έλα μωρέ ξεκόλλα επειδή αυτός θα το έκανε χωρίς πολλές σκέψεις δε σημαίνει πως η Μάιρα είναι ίδια με αυτό το άτομο που έχει αυτή τη γνώμη. Ο καθένας μας έχει μια ξεχωριστή διαφορετική προσωπικότητα που ακολουθεί κάποια γενικά μοτίβα-πρότυπα. Δεν ταιριάζουν όλα σε όλους. Γι αυτό και η Μάιρα χρειάζεται τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού. Εμείς εδώ -τουλάχιστον εγώ- κάνουμε αναλύσεις εμπειρικά, βιωματικά, μέσω της απλής παρατήρησης γιατί δεν έχουμε σπουδάσει ψυχολογία. 
> @Maira δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό είσαι διατεθημένη να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Μπορεί απλά να λες ότι θέλεις, να μας δείχνεις ότι έχεις θέληση και τελικά να μην κάνεις τίποτα πράξη. Ξέρεις το παράδειγμα των ανορεξικών? Που λένε "ναι εγώ πήρα το μάθημά μου, κόντεψα να πεθάνω, πήγα στην κλινική, φοβήθηκα και τώρα έστρωσα και πήρα απόφαση να βάλω κιλά". Εεε λοιπόν βάζουν 3-4-5 κιλά, ξανακυλάνε μετά, αρχίζουν τους εμετούς και χάνουν 10. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα ακόμη και στην Ελλάδα παρόμοια. Δεν το λέω αυτό για να σε κατηγορήσω, απλά εξωτερικεύω μια σκέψη μου.
> Στο πρακτικό τώρα. Εγώ ζω στο εξωτερικό. Όταν πήρα την απόφαση 2 χρόνια πριν να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία-ψυχανάλυση είχα γλωσσικό εμπόδιο εδώ, γιατί στη χώρα που ζω τα αγγλικά δεν είναι επίσημη αλλά με αυτά μια χαρά κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Έτσι έψαξα έλληνες ψυχολόγους στο ίντερνετ που κάνουν συνεδρίες μέσω skype. Έψαξα βασικά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Μίλησα με αρκετούς αλλά τελικά κατέληξα σε μία που είχε και προσιτές τιμές. Γιατί αν και δουλεύω στο εξωτερικό δεν διαθέτω 70ευρώ για συνεδρία, δυστυχώς. Με την θεραπεύτριά μου έχουμε βρεθεί από κοντά μία φορά, κ αυτό γιατί έτυχε να πάω να επισκεφτώ φίλη στην Αθήνα. Είμαι όμως πολύ ευχαριστημένη από τη δουλειά μαζί της. Έχω κ γω λόξα με ανάλυση χαρακτήρων κλπ και με βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό. Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι καθυστερεί λίγο στη συνεδρία μας κάθε φορά, αλλά αυτό όλοι το έχουν απ όσα διαβάζω εδώ. Πάντως τα 45-55 λεπτά θα τα κάνουμε σίγουρα. Τα λεφτά μου δεν πάνε πεταμένα για 30 λεπτα πχ. Όπως σου είπα μην περιμένεις θαύματα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Κι γω δεν έλυσα πλήρως το βασικό πρόβλημα για το οποίο πήγα αλλά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, κατανοώ γιατί παίρνω κάποιες αποφάσεις ή γιατί έχω κάποιες αντιδράσεις και είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη ότι θα βρω κ αυτό το οποίο έψαχνα και με έστειλε στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Στόχος δικός μου ήταν να κατανοήσω τον εαυτό μου και τους άλλους και αυτό έχουμε θέσει στις συνεδρίες μας. Να μάθω αν αναλύω χαρακτήρες, να κατανοώ πως αντιδρούν, να πράττω ανάλογα ώστε να μην βλάπτομαι συναισθηματικά. Το μόνο θέμα που μπορεί να έχεις είναι ότι πρέπει να είσαι σε χώρο μόνη σου ώστε να μην ακούνε άλλοι τι λέτε στο skype. Αλλά όλο και καμιά αίθουσα ή απόμερο καφέ πιστεύω να μπορείς να βρεις με ίντερνετ. Ξεκίνα να ψάχνεις λοιπόν τώρα και να μιλάς με ψυχολόγους μέσω skype ώστε να καταλήξεις στον κατάλληλο και να δουλέψετε μαζί από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη. Επίσης να βρεις κάποιον που σου αρέσει το προφίλ του αλλά δεν κάνει συνεδρίες με skype, ρώτα ευγενικά αν γίνεται. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..:-)


Πολύ ωραία η ανάλυση σου και δείχνεις πόσο πολύ επιθυμείς να βοηθήσεις.
Μπράβο σου!

----------


## Maira

> Πολύ καλό για εσένα που αναγνωριζεις την επιτυχία αυτή!
> Μην δίνεις σημασία στο τι θα πουν οι άλλοι στο νησί,άστους να έχουν τα ταμπού τους!
> Εσύ να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου,μην δίνεις σημασία στα λεγόμενα των άλλων.
> Όσο δίνεις,θα νιώθεις χάλια!Μην το κάνεις αυτό,σπαταλάς άδικα ενέργεια σε πράγματα που δεν αξίζει.


Εχεις δικιο! Αλλα....

----------


## Sonia

Επειδή κάποια μηνύματα πάνε σε εμένα, 
little_eliza, μία δουλειά ποτέ δεν είναι όλη μας η ζωή και το μοναδικό που έχουμε πετύχει. Και δεν μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς γιατί και για εμένα οι δουλειές μου είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές. Κάποτε άφησα μία δουλειά στην οποία ήμουν πολλά χρόνια και στην οποία είχα επενδύσει πάρα πολύ -και συναισθηματικά εκτός των άλλων- διότι είδα ότι όσο κι αν την αγαπούσα, πλέον κάποια πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει κι όσο κι αν είχα μείνει να το παλεύω, στο τέλος έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου και μάλιστα μεγάλο. Δεν ήταν απλή η εύρεση και προσαρμογή στην επόμενη δουλειά, ούτε άμεση, αλλά τι έπρεπε να γίνει δηλαδή; ΝΑ μείνω εκεί να αυτοκαταστρέφομαι; Και Αργύρη έχω βρεθεί και σε ανεργία και μάλιστα λόγω προβλήματος υγείας που με άφησε χωρίς δουλειά κοντά ένα χρόνο κι είχα περάσει πολύ δύσκολα οικονομικά. Τι έπρεπε να γίνει, να χαντακώσω όλη μου την ζωή για να μην ζοριστώ ένα διάστημα;
Έχετε δίκιο ότι ο καθένας τα βλέπει τα πράγματα από την σκοπιά του και λογικό είναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος γράφει με κακή πρόθεση παρά με σκοπό να βοηθήσει. 

Από εκεί και πέρα εγώ σαν άτομο δεν έχω την λογική του spoon-feeding και του pampering γενικά. Άλλο η κατανόηση κι άλλο η υπεκφυγή και η αποφυγή. Πιστεύω ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του και ότι ότι δεν λύνεται κόβεται. ΚΑλές οι θεωρίες, αλλά στην πράξη φαίνεται αν έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Μάλλον είμαι σε άλλο μήκος κύματος από πολλούς εδώ μέσα. 
Ελπίζω η Μάιρα να βρει την άκρη της, αλλά προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω κάποια άλλη βοήθεια να προσφέρω, την γνώμη μου την είπα. Και το θέμα έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να φορτίζομαι χωρίς λόγο χωρίς να μπορώ να βοηθήσω κιόλας. Αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το θέμα. Au revoir.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχεις δικιο! Αλλα....


Αν το θες,όλα θα αλλάξουν!
Και μόνο που θες να αλλάξει η κατάσταση είναι ένα βήμα προς τα μπροστά.
Αυτοί που θα τολμήσουν να σε σχολιάσουν,λόγω ταμπού κλπ,έχουν τρελά κόμπλεξ και δεν αξίζει να ασχολείσαι μαζί τους.Μην πέφτεις στο επίπεδο τους κ αναγνώρισε την δική σου ξεχωριστη αξία.

----------


## Maira

> Διαβάζω κάποιους να θέτουν ερωτήσεις του στυλ είναι μια δουλειά πιο σημαντική από τη ζωή της και την ψυχική της ηρεμία? Κι απαντώ εγώ με το φτωχό και ονειροπόλο μου μυαλό..Τι γίνεται όμως όταν η δουλειά κάποιου είναι η ζωή του και η ψυχική του υγεία? Είναι λογικό σήμερα για αρκετούς η δουλειά να έχει γίνει δουλεία αλλά ας μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε και όλα. Εγώ για παράδειγμα που δεν με χειραγωγεί κανένας θα άλλαζα πόλη, χώρα, ήπειρο, πλανήτη μόνο για τη δουλειά μου και όχι για κάποιον γκόμενο. Εγώ μπορεί να άφηνα και γκόμενο για τη δουλειά μου αν έπρεπε να αλλάξω χώρα δηλαδή! Οπότε δεν υπάρχουν ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά για όλους. Κι όσο εύκολο είναι για κάποιον να πει στη Μάιρα έλα μωρέ ξεκόλλα επειδή αυτός θα το έκανε χωρίς πολλές σκέψεις δε σημαίνει πως η Μάιρα είναι ίδια με αυτό το άτομο που έχει αυτή τη γνώμη. Ο καθένας μας έχει μια ξεχωριστή διαφορετική προσωπικότητα που ακολουθεί κάποια γενικά μοτίβα-πρότυπα. Δεν ταιριάζουν όλα σε όλους. Γι αυτό και η Μάιρα χρειάζεται τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού. Εμείς εδώ -τουλάχιστον εγώ- κάνουμε αναλύσεις εμπειρικά, βιωματικά, μέσω της απλής παρατήρησης γιατί δεν έχουμε σπουδάσει ψυχολογία. 
> @Maira δεν ξέρω σε τι βαθμό είσαι διατεθημένη να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Μπορεί απλά να λες ότι θέλεις, να μας δείχνεις ότι έχεις θέληση και τελικά να μην κάνεις τίποτα πράξη. Ξέρεις το παράδειγμα των ανορεξικών? Που λένε "ναι εγώ πήρα το μάθημά μου, κόντεψα να πεθάνω, πήγα στην κλινική, φοβήθηκα και τώρα έστρωσα και πήρα απόφαση να βάλω κιλά". Εεε λοιπόν βάζουν 3-4-5 κιλά, ξανακυλάνε μετά, αρχίζουν τους εμετούς και χάνουν 10. Υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα ακόμη και στην Ελλάδα παρόμοια. Δεν το λέω αυτό για να σε κατηγορήσω, απλά εξωτερικεύω μια σκέψη μου.
> Στο πρακτικό τώρα. Εγώ ζω στο εξωτερικό. Όταν πήρα την απόφαση 2 χρόνια πριν να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία-ψυχανάλυση είχα γλωσσικό εμπόδιο εδώ, γιατί στη χώρα που ζω τα αγγλικά δεν είναι επίσημη αλλά με αυτά μια χαρά κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Έτσι έψαξα έλληνες ψυχολόγους στο ίντερνετ που κάνουν συνεδρίες μέσω skype. Έψαξα βασικά σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη. Μίλησα με αρκετούς αλλά τελικά κατέληξα σε μία που είχε και προσιτές τιμές. Γιατί αν και δουλεύω στο εξωτερικό δεν διαθέτω 70ευρώ για συνεδρία, δυστυχώς. Με την θεραπεύτριά μου έχουμε βρεθεί από κοντά μία φορά, κ αυτό γιατί έτυχε να πάω να επισκεφτώ φίλη στην Αθήνα. Είμαι όμως πολύ ευχαριστημένη από τη δουλειά μαζί της. Έχω κ γω λόξα με ανάλυση χαρακτήρων κλπ και με βοηθάει πολύ σε αυτό. Το μόνο που με ενοχλεί είναι ότι καθυστερεί λίγο στη συνεδρία μας κάθε φορά, αλλά αυτό όλοι το έχουν απ όσα διαβάζω εδώ. Πάντως τα 45-55 λεπτά θα τα κάνουμε σίγουρα. Τα λεφτά μου δεν πάνε πεταμένα για 30 λεπτα πχ. Όπως σου είπα μην περιμένεις θαύματα από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Κι γω δεν έλυσα πλήρως το βασικό πρόβλημα για το οποίο πήγα αλλά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, κατανοώ γιατί παίρνω κάποιες αποφάσεις ή γιατί έχω κάποιες αντιδράσεις και είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη ότι θα βρω κ αυτό το οποίο έψαχνα και με έστειλε στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Στόχος δικός μου ήταν να κατανοήσω τον εαυτό μου και τους άλλους και αυτό έχουμε θέσει στις συνεδρίες μας. Να μάθω αν αναλύω χαρακτήρες, να κατανοώ πως αντιδρούν, να πράττω ανάλογα ώστε να μην βλάπτομαι συναισθηματικά. Το μόνο θέμα που μπορεί να έχεις είναι ότι πρέπει να είσαι σε χώρο μόνη σου ώστε να μην ακούνε άλλοι τι λέτε στο skype. Αλλά όλο και καμιά αίθουσα ή απόμερο καφέ πιστεύω να μπορείς να βρεις με ίντερνετ. Ξεκίνα να ψάχνεις λοιπόν τώρα και να μιλάς με ψυχολόγους μέσω skype ώστε να καταλήξεις στον κατάλληλο και να δουλέψετε μαζί από Σεπτέμβρη-Οκτώβρη. Επίσης να βρεις κάποιον που σου αρέσει το προφίλ του αλλά δεν κάνει συνεδρίες με skype, ρώτα ευγενικά αν γίνεται. Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις..:-)


Σ ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σου. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι μπορω κ μεσω skype να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια. Θ αρχισω να το ψαχνω.
Το εχω παρει αποφαση να χωρισω απ αυτον κ θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτη την αρρωστημενη σχεση. Αλλα οπως λες κ εσυ δε μπορει να γινει γρηγόρα θελει χρονο.
Εγω με χιλιες δικαιολογιες μια βδομαδα περιπου τωρα τον απεφυγα κ δεν βρεθηκαμε. Το ξερω οτι μ εκμεταλλευετε αφου μου λεει οτι δε θα χωρισει. Αρα τι με θελει εμενα?? Μακαρι να ειχα τη δυναμη να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα οσες φορες το προσπαθησα υπεφερα! Ξερει να με χειριζεται! 
Καποιοι ισως εχουν εκνευριστει που συνεχιζω να το συζηταω το θεμα στο φορουμ ομως αυτη η κουβεντα με βοηθησε να κανω βηματα που δε το περιμενα! Ειναι φορες που η εμπειρια σας εχει να δωσει πολυ περισσοτερα απ τις θεωριες των ψυχολογων. 

Ξερω οτι ηταν λαθος μου μεγαλο που εμπλεξα μαζι του τη στιγμη που δεν ειχε παρει διαζυγιο. Κ αυτο πληρωνω. Εδωσα παρα πολλα σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο, δοθηκα ολοκληρωτικα κ εχασα τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## little_eliza

@Sonia κανένα μήνυμα δεν ήταν προσωπικό. Είναι δικό μου σφάλμα που πιάστηκα από τη φράση σου που δανείστηκα ώστε να κάνω μια αντίθεση σε σχέση με τη σκέψη μου. Σου ζητώ συγνώμη γιατί κατανοώ πως ένιωσες σαν να αντικρούει κάποιος την άποψή σου. Κατανοώ την οπτική που έχεις για την εργασία, όμως αυτό που ήθελα να εκφράσω πιο πάνω είναι ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες οπτικές. Δεν πρόκειται να κρίνω ποια είναι σωστή και ποια λάθος γιατί στην άποψη και την οπτική δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος. Ωστόσο, η οπτική κάποιου δεν είναι καθολική. Του τέστην, για κάποιους μια δουλειά είναι όλη τους η ζωή και το μοναδικό που έχουν πετύχει. Κι αυτό είναι και επιλογή τρόπου φιλοσοφίας της ζωής πολλές φορές. Σου δίνω κάποια απλά παραδείγματα. Για τον Παπανικολάου η ιατρική ήταν όλη του η ζωή, συνειδητά δεν έκανε οικογένεια και παιδία γιατί ήθελε να δουλεύει και του βγήκε στην τελική. Σήμερα με το τεστ ΠΑΠ ξέρουμε αν πρέπει να ψαχτούμε παραπάνω για τον καρκίνο του τραχήλου της μήτρας. Ίδιοι εργασιομανείς φαντάζομαι είναι και αρκετοί διάσημοι δικηγόροι κλπ. Κ ας μην το πάμε μόνο με κάποιες κατηγορίες επαγγελμάτων, υπάρχουν ακόμη και καφετζήδες που αγαπάνε τόσο πολύ τη δουλειά τους, το να κάνουν καφέδες, να εξυπηρετούν που δουλεύουν 12ωρα και βάλε. Γι αυτούς αύτη είναι η επιτυχία τους. Γιατί είναι θέμα οπτικής. 
Αντίστοιχα, όπως εσύ έχεις τσαμπουκά και δύναμη και κότσια να βάλεις τέρμα σε μια κατάσταση (εργασιακή, προσωπική κλπ) χωρίς να θέλεις χαιδέματα, κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να μην τα διαθέτει αυτά. Εκεί μπαίνει η ενσυναίσθηση, δηλαδή να κατανοήσεις τα συνασθήματα του άλλου. Η Μάιρα δυστυχώς δεν έχει το δικό σου τσαμπουκά..Τι να παρατήσει? Τι να πιάσει, τι να αφήσει? Λογικό να σου φαίνεται παράλογο το πως δρα τόσο χρόνια, για αυτήν όμως είναι κάτι φυσιολογικό. Αντίθετα το δείξει δυναμισμό και θάρρος αντίστοιχο του δικού σου μπορεί και να της προκαλέσει καρδιακή προσβολή από το φόβο. Οπότε ανάλογα την περίπτωση πρέπει να είμαστε και λίγο διαλλακτικοί. Κι γω στη θέση της Μάιρας, τα ίδια με εσένα θα έκανα αλλά κατανοώ ότι δεν θα λειτουργήσει ως λύση γι αυτήν. Γιατί είναι σαν να λέω σε έναν που έχει κατάθλιψη, κρίσεις πανικού και αγοραφοβία ότι ο τρόπος να ξεπεράσει τους φόβους του είναι η καταμέτωπο αντιμετώπιση όπως το να πάει στο μετρό του Τόκυο σε ώρες αιχμής. Και μόνο στη σκέψη το καταθλιπτικό άτομο θα πάθαινε κρίση..
ΥΓ: Για εμένα θα πρέπει να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις. Η άποψη του καθενός είναι εξίσου σημαντική. Βοηθάς τη Μάιρα να καταλάβει τι δεν μπορεί να κάνει κ ίσως την ξεκουνήσεις κ λίγο για να το κάνει. Αυτήν και τον καθένα στον οποίον απαντάς :-)

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Σ ευχαριστω για αλλη μια φορα για τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες σου. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει οτι μπορω κ μεσω skype να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια. Θ αρχισω να το ψαχνω.
> Το εχω παρει αποφαση να χωρισω απ αυτον κ θελω να ξεφυγω απ αυτη την αρρωστημενη σχεση. Αλλα οπως λες κ εσυ δε μπορει να γινει γρηγόρα θελει χρονο.
> Εγω με χιλιες δικαιολογιες μια βδομαδα περιπου τωρα τον απεφυγα κ δεν βρεθηκαμε. Το ξερω οτι μ εκμεταλλευετε αφου μου λεει οτι δε θα χωρισει. Αρα τι με θελει εμενα?? Μακαρι να ειχα τη δυναμη να το κοψω μαχαιρι αλλα οσες φορες το προσπαθησα υπεφερα! Ξερει να με χειριζεται! 
> Καποιοι ισως εχουν εκνευριστει που συνεχιζω να το συζηταω το θεμα στο φορουμ ομως αυτη η κουβεντα με βοηθησε να κανω βηματα που δε το περιμενα! Ειναι φορες που η εμπειρια σας εχει να δωσει πολυ περισσοτερα απ τις θεωριες των ψυχολογων. 
> 
> Ξερω οτι ηταν λαθος μου μεγαλο που εμπλεξα μαζι του τη στιγμη που δεν ειχε παρει διαζυγιο. Κ αυτο πληρωνω. Εδωσα παρα πολλα σ αυτον τον ανθρωπο, δοθηκα ολοκληρωτικα κ εχασα τον εαυτο μου...


Την έχεις την δύναμη και την θέληση μέσα σου,αρκεί να το πιστέψεις!
Να δεις που όταν τα καταφέρεις,όλα αυτά θα είναι μια μακρινή ανάμνηση.
Κανένας εκνευρισμός,βοήθεια ζητάς οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι.
Έχεις ήδη κάνει κάποια σημαντικά βήματα για εσένα,με την αναγνώριση των λαθών σου,βλέποντας το ποιόν αυτού του ανθρώπου και με την θέληση σου να αλλάξεις τη ζωή σου.Αυτά μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και να συνεχίσεις προς το καλύτερο!

----------


## Maira

Δεν θελω να πιεσω κανενα να γραφει για το θεμα μου. Ομως για να μπηκα εδω σημαινει οτι το χω αναγκη.
Η αληθεια την λεξη με κουρασες την εχω ξανακουσει κ απ τη μανα μου κ απ τις λιγοστες φιλες μου. Γιατι κουραστηκαν ν ακουνε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια. Το σεβομαι. Γι αυτο μπηκα εδω να γραψω σε αγνωστους που δε με ξερουν κ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι ν ασχοληθουνε μαζι μου. Κ εχετε δικιο κ εσεις να εχετε κουραστει. Ελπιζω να συνεχισετε καποιοι να μου γραφεται...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δεν θελω να πιεσω κανενα να γραφει για το θεμα μου. Ομως για να μπηκα εδω σημαινει οτι το χω αναγκη.
> Η αληθεια την λεξη με κουρασες την εχω ξανακουσει κ απ τη μανα μου κ απ τις λιγοστες φιλες μου. Γιατι κουραστηκαν ν ακουνε τα ιδια κ τα ιδια. Το σεβομαι. Γι αυτο μπηκα εδω να γραψω σε αγνωστους που δε με ξερουν κ δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι ν ασχοληθουνε μαζι μου. Κ εχετε δικιο κ εσεις να εχετε κουραστει. Ελπιζω να συνεχισετε καποιοι να μου γραφεται...


Δεν πιέζεις,μην αγχώνεσαι.
Αν το είπαν,θα έγινε λόγω επαναληψης σου,όχι γιατί σ βαρέθηκαν.

----------


## little_eliza

@Maira Νομίζω απαντάς μόνη σου στην ερώτηση "τί θέλει από εσένα". Θέλει να σε χειρίζεται, του αρέσει. Ξέρει ότι δεν έχεις τη δύναμη να φύγεις γιατί ίσως δένεσαι με τους ανθρώπους κ αυτό εκμέταλλεύεται. Ξέρει ότι είσαι ευαίσθητη και συναισθηματική, με κατανόηση. Εδώ σου είπε να μην του λες τα προβλήματά σου όταν βρίσκεστε γιατί έχει άλλα πιο σημαντικά θέματα στο κεφάλι του. Ξέρει ποια είσαι και τί είσαι. Ξέρει πως θα δράσεις και θα αντιδράσεις. Γι αυτό και κάνει ό,τι κάνει. Γιατί το κάνει? Προφανώς του αρέσει η επιβολή στους άλλους. Μπορεί να είναι γιατί έτσι μεγάλωσε, μπορεί να την ανέπτυξε σαν άμυνα γιατί δεν την είχε καθώς μεγάλωνε, μπορεί να μην μπορεί να επιβάλλεται σε άλλους στην οικογένεια και τη δουλειά. Μπορεί να έχει και καμιά διαταραχή-μανία. Μην κάτσεις να το ψάξεις μόνη σου γιατί μπορεί να αποτρελαθείς κι συ στο τέλος. 
Επίσης μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου που είσαι αυτή που είσαι. Δεν φταις γι αυτό. Απλά αυτός είδε μια ευαισθησία, αδυναμία και με τον καιρό την καταχράστηκε πλήρως ώστε να καλύψει τις δικές του μανίες-αδυναμίες. Πολύ πιθανό να έχει προσπαθήσει και με άλλες να το κάνει αλλά να μην του βγήκε γιατί ήταν τσαμπουκαλούδες και του έκοψαν τον αέρα. Το έκανε με εσένα γιατί δεν έθεσες όρια αυστηρά από την αρχή. Ούτε αυτό είναι κακό και πρέπει να κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου. Σκοπός είναι αφού καταλαβαίνεις αυτή σου την αδυναμία 1.να αντιλαμβάνεσαι πότε υπάρχει κίνδυνος να την εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος, 2. να μάθεις να τη θωρακίζεις, 3. αν το 1 και το 2 δεν πετύχουν (όχι γιατί είσαι χαζή, αλλά γιατί οι άνθρωποι κρύβονται και δεν θα στο δείξουν στη φόρα ότι θα σε εκμεταλλευτουν) να μάθεις να προστατεύεις τον εαυτό σου αποβάλλοντας αυτά τα άτομα από την ζωή σου.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δεν ξερω. Σιγουρα θα φοβαμαι οτι θα εχω τη τυχη της γυναικας του!


Αμα δε ξερεις, μαθε. Οσο δε ξερεις θα σε κανει οτι θελει. Καταλαβες τι μολις ειπες; Τρως τα χρονια σου και τη ζωη σου πισω απο εναν αντρα που δεν ξερεις αν τον θελεις.

----------


## Delmember031219

> Επειδή κάποια μηνύματα πάνε σε εμένα, 
> little_eliza, μία δουλειά ποτέ δεν είναι όλη μας η ζωή και το μοναδικό που έχουμε πετύχει. Και δεν μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς γιατί και για εμένα οι δουλειές μου είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικές. Κάποτε άφησα μία δουλειά στην οποία ήμουν πολλά χρόνια και στην οποία είχα επενδύσει πάρα πολύ -και συναισθηματικά εκτός των άλλων- διότι είδα ότι όσο κι αν την αγαπούσα, πλέον κάποια πράγματα είχαν αλλάξει κι όσο κι αν είχα μείνει να το παλεύω, στο τέλος έκανα κακό στον εαυτό μου και μάλιστα μεγάλο. Δεν ήταν απλή η εύρεση και προσαρμογή στην επόμενη δουλειά, ούτε άμεση, αλλά τι έπρεπε να γίνει δηλαδή; ΝΑ μείνω εκεί να αυτοκαταστρέφομαι; Και Αργύρη έχω βρεθεί και σε ανεργία και μάλιστα λόγω προβλήματος υγείας που με άφησε χωρίς δουλειά κοντά ένα χρόνο κι είχα περάσει πολύ δύσκολα οικονομικά. Τι έπρεπε να γίνει, να χαντακώσω όλη μου την ζωή για να μην ζοριστώ ένα διάστημα;
> Έχετε δίκιο ότι ο καθένας τα βλέπει τα πράγματα από την σκοπιά του και λογικό είναι. Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος γράφει με κακή πρόθεση παρά με σκοπό να βοηθήσει. 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα εγώ σαν άτομο δεν έχω την λογική του spoon-feeding και του pampering γενικά. Άλλο η κατανόηση κι άλλο η υπεκφυγή και η αποφυγή. Πιστεύω ότι ο καθένας πρέπει να αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες του και ότι ότι δεν λύνεται κόβεται. ΚΑλές οι θεωρίες, αλλά στην πράξη φαίνεται αν έχουν αποτέλεσμα. Μάλλον είμαι σε άλλο μήκος κύματος από πολλούς εδώ μέσα. 
> Ελπίζω η Μάιρα να βρει την άκρη της, αλλά προσωπικά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω κάποια άλλη βοήθεια να προσφέρω, την γνώμη μου την είπα. Και το θέμα έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να φορτίζομαι χωρίς λόγο χωρίς να μπορώ να βοηθήσω κιόλας. Αυτό ήταν το τελευταίο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το θέμα. Au revoir.


Sonia, εδώ όμως είναι άλλη περίπτωση. Δεν έχει πρόβλημα με την δουλειά αλλά με έναν συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο. Θεωρώ την δουλειά πάρα πολύ σημαντικό θέμα για λόγους πρακτικούς και όχι από την άποψη της αυτοεπιβεβαίωσης. Δηλαδή να χτίσω καριέρα κτλ. Το θέμα της δουλειάς μπορεί να επηρεάσει πάρα πολλά άλλα παρακάτω. Οι εποχές που έμενες άνεργος και σε μια δυο εβδομάδες έβρισκες άλλη, έχουν περάσει. Όπως λες "ότι δεν λύνεται κόβετε" αλλά και σε αυτό υπάρχουν τρόποι. Ας καταφέρει να βρει μια ισορροπία και αν το μόνο που μένει είναι το θέμα στην δουλειά, υπάρχουν τρόποι. Εξάλλου απ ότι κατάλαβα πρόκειται για έναν δειλό που η μόνη ικανοποίηση που παίρνει είναι από αυτά τα καραγκιοζιλίκια που κάνει. Οποίος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε. Και εννοείται πως έγραψες για να βοηθήσεις. Αλλά την διάβασα και από άλλο μέλος την άποψη να παρατήσει την δουλειά της. Και εγώ για να βοηθήσω της λέω "σε καμιά περίπτωση". Φυσικά με το ενδεχόμενο να μείνει έτσι. Αν την περιμένουν άλλες θέσεις εργασίας και είναι τόσο σίγουρη ας το κάνει.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Μάιρα πως νιώθεις τώρα που τον έχεις αποφύγει λίγες μέρες?

----------


## Maira

Οπως θα εχετε καταλαβει για να μη γραφω δεν ειχα καποιο νεο ως σημερα το απογευμα που προεκυψε αυτο που θα σας πω παρακατω.
Ολο αυτο το διαστημα η σταση μου ειναι απομακρη. Δε βρεθηκαμε καθολου μονοι μονο στη δουλεια. Δε στελνω μηνυματα κ καθε φορα που ελεγε να βρεθουμε ελεγα οχι με διαφορες δικαιολογιες. Κ βεβαια εκανε παραπονα οτι τον αποφευγω κ αδιαφορω κ περναω καλα.
Σημερα το απογευμα ερχεται στη δουλεια αναστατωμενος κ μου λεει ελα να σου πω δυο λογια: 
" επειδη δεν ειμαι σε καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση κ πςρνω φαρμακα μπορει να μην αντεξω κ ν αρρωστησω κ θελω να ξερεις οτι σαγαπω. Δεν αντεχω την κατασταση μ αυτην θα χωρισω θα παμε στα δικαστηρια γιατι θελει να μου φαει τη περιουσια κ να με καταστρεψει. Κ μαλιστα η μανα της που μενει μαζι μας με δικαιολογει κ εχει στεναχωρεθει."
Κ του απαντω : " κανε οτι ειναι καλυτερο για σενα"
Κ τιποτα αλλο.
Να ναι αληθεια ολα αυτα? Να ναι κολπο? Κ εγω τι κανω? Θα αρχισω παλι να στελνω μηνυματα παρηγοριας??? 
Ειχα ησυχασει. Ειχα βαλει τις σκεψεις μοθυ σε μια σειρα.
Απο κεινη την ωρα με ταραξε. Με διελυσε.
Θελω τη γνωμη σας!!!!!!

----------


## Delmember031219

Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι άνθρωπος που χειρίζεται τους άλλους. Αυτά τα "αν πάθω κάτι" κτλ μην τα τρως. Κλασικές μαλακίες. Αφού είχες ησυχάσει και άρχισες κάπως να μπαίνεις σε μια σειρά, να μην κάνεις πίσω. Αλλά θα στα πούνε και άλλοι τώρα, λογικά. Μην κάνεις πίσω. Προσπαθεί να σε κάνει να τον λυπηθείς. Θυμήσου μόνο πόσες φορές σε έβλεπε για μια ώρα και σε παράταγε μετά.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Παίρνει φάρμακα; Τί ακριβώς φάρμακα παίρνει; Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός: "είμαι άρρωστος, αν πάθω κάτι..." 
Και αυτά που σου λέει περί διαζυγίου είναι φούμαρα, επειδή κατάλαβε οτι εσύ σκέφτεσαι να τον παρατήσεις και προσπαθεί να σου δώσει ελπίδα οτι θα χωρίσει από την γυναίκα του.
Τζάμπα είναι τα ψέμματα που σου λέει! Μόλις περάσουν δυο τρεις μήνες θα σου πει οτι δεν μπορεί να χωρίσει λόγω του παιδιού.
Καλά, μην μου πεις οτι τον πιστεύεις...! Με ποιόν τρόπο σε αγαπάει δηλαδή; Με το μισάωρο του σεξ; 
Ο τύπος είναι τελείως ανήθικος και ανάλγητος. Προκειμένου να έχει ένα σεξ μαζί σου δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν εσύ δεν φτιάξεις ποτέ τη ζωή σου ή καταστραφείς. Αρκεί να ικανοποιεί αυτός τα κέφια του για όσο διάστημα γουστάρει. 
Δεν ντρέπεται λίγο να σου λέει τόσο χυδαία ψέμματα;

----------


## Maira

> Παίρνει φάρμακα; Τί ακριβώς φάρμακα παίρνει; Εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται ψυχολογικός εκβιασμός: "είμαι άρρωστος, αν πάθω κάτι..." 
> Και αυτά που σου λέει περί διαζυγίου είναι φούμαρα, επειδή κατάλαβε οτι εσύ σκέφτεσαι να τον παρατήσεις και προσπαθεί να σου δώσει ελπίδα οτι θα χωρίσει από την γυναίκα του.
> Τζάμπα είναι τα ψέμματα που σου λέει! Μόλις περάσουν δυο τρεις μήνες θα σου πει οτι δεν μπορεί να χωρίσει λόγω του παιδιού.
> Καλά, μην μου πεις οτι τον πιστεύεις...! Με ποιόν τρόπο σε αγαπάει δηλαδή; Με το μισάωρο του σεξ; 
> Ο τύπος είναι τελείως ανήθικος και ανάλγητος. Προκειμένου να έχει ένα σεξ μαζί σου δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν εσύ δεν φτιάξεις ποτέ τη ζωή σου ή καταστραφείς. Αρκεί να ικανοποιεί αυτός τα κέφια του για όσο διάστημα γουστάρει. 
> Δεν ντρέπεται λίγο να σου λέει τόσο χυδαία ψέμματα;


Παιρνει ηρεμηστικα για να κοιμηθει γιατι απ τους καβγαδες που του κανει παθαινει νευρικες κρισεις λεει κ δε κοιμαται. Κ φοβαται οτι θα πεσει στο κρεβατι γι αυτο μου λεει οτι κ αν του συμβει να ξερω οτι μαγαπαει.

Η αληθεια ειμαι τοσο χαζη που τον πιστεψα. Αλλα ευτυχως δεν ειπα κατι ουτε εκανα καποια κινηση. Κ ετρεξα να γραψω εδω να δω τι γνωμη εχετε.
Γιατι πραγματικα τον εχω τοσο πολυ στο γραψιμο ολο αυτο το διαστημα που να φανταστειτε σημερα το πρωι μου ελεγε να το κανουμε στο παρκινγκ της δουλειας! Κ δεν απαντησα. Κ τ απογευμα μου ειπε αυτα που εγραψα πιο πανω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Παιρνει ηρεμηστικα για να κοιμηθει γιατι απ τους καβγαδες που του κανει παθαινει νευρικες κρισεις λεει κ δε κοιμαται. Κ φοβαται οτι θα πεσει στο κρεβατι γι αυτο μου λεει οτι κ αν του συμβει να ξερω οτι μαγαπαει.
> 
> Η αληθεια ειμαι τοσο χαζη που τον πιστεψα. Αλλα ευτυχως δεν ειπα κατι ουτε εκανα καποια κινηση. Κ ετρεξα να γραψω εδω να δω τι γνωμη εχετε.
> Γιατι πραγματικα τον εχω τοσο πολυ στο γραψιμο ολο αυτο το διαστημα που να φανταστειτε σημερα το πρωι μου ελεγε να το κανουμε στο παρκινγκ της δουλειας! Κ δεν απαντησα. Κ τ απογευμα μου ειπε αυτα που εγραψα πιο πανω


Μην αποκαλείς τον εαυτό σου χαζή.
Κράτα ως θετικό γεγονός πως τον έχεις γράψει γ λίγες μέρες.Και συνέχισε έτσι.

----------


## Maira

> Εγώ νομίζω πως είναι άνθρωπος που χειρίζεται τους άλλους. Αυτά τα "αν πάθω κάτι" κτλ μην τα τρως. Κλασικές μαλακίες. Αφού είχες ησυχάσει και άρχισες κάπως να μπαίνεις σε μια σειρά, να μην κάνεις πίσω. Αλλά θα στα πούνε και άλλοι τώρα, λογικά. Μην κάνεις πίσω. Προσπαθεί να σε κάνει να τον λυπηθείς. Θυμήσου μόνο πόσες φορές σε έβλεπε για μια ώρα και σε παράταγε μετά.


Απο οτι φαινεται δε μπορει να χειριστει τη γυναικα του κ αυτο τον τρελλενει. Εμενα σιγουρα με χειριζετε η μαλλον με χειριζοταν πολυ καλα. Τωρα θα χει μπερδευτει με τη σταση μου.

----------


## Remedy

καλημερα μαιρα.
συμφωνω απολυτα με κασσανδρα.
τπτ δεν εχει αλλαξει.
απλως ειδε οτι εχεις ξυνισει κι αρχισε τις μπαρουφες για να σε κανει να ελπιζεις παλι και να μην τον δυσκολευεις.
οσο εβλεπε ποσο στρωμενη και προθυμη ησουν, σου ειπε την αληθεια για να ειναι (και καλα) ξεκαθαρος μαζι σου, να μην του λες μετα οτι εδινε υποσχεσεις.
να ειναι ολο το φταιξιμο δικο σου δλδ και επισημως.
τωρα που σκεφτηκε οτι ισως βαρεθηκες να εισαι η ξεπετα στην ζωη του και μπορει να του φυγεις, πεταξε μερικες μπαρουφες παραπανω για να ξανασχοληθεις μαζι του προθυμα και οχι ξυνισμενα.

ακομα και τα περι διαζυγιου κλαψες και μπαρουφες ειναι.
δεν θα του παρει την περιουσια η γυναικα του, ψεματα σου λεει. θα του παρει την μιση περιουσια. αυτα που ΝΟΜΙΜΑ της ανηκουν δλδ.μαζι τα κανανε. ανδρογυνο ειναι, μην ξεχνιεσαι. ο γαμος κατι σημαινει νομικα. δεν ειναι κωλοχαρτο.
γιατι την παντρευτηκε; γιατι εκανε παιδι μαζι της; δεν το ηξερε οτι εχει δικαιωματα και υποχρεωσεις με αυτον τον γαμο;
το ξερει πολυ καλα. εσενα, δουλευει.
η να παρει διαζυγιο και να δωσει και στην γυναικα του αυτα που δικαιουται η να το φαει και να σκασει.
η κλαψα απαγορευεται.
αλλα ο κυριος εχει μαθει να τα εχει ολα δικα του, χωρις να τον νιαζει η ζωη και οι επιθυμιες κανενος. 
κι εσυ τον διευκολυνες μεχρι τωρα σε αυτο, με την προθυμια σου και το ποσο εχαβες τις μπαρουφες που σου ελεγε για τον γαμο του.
στο χερι σου ειναι αν θα συνεχισεις να το κανεις.
αληθεια δεν σου λεει σε καμια περιπτωση παντως.
το μονο του ζορι ειναι οτι δυσκολευεται να τα εχει ολα δικα του χωρις σχολια και απαιτησεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Παιρνει ηρεμηστικα για να κοιμηθει γιατι απ τους καβγαδες που του κανει παθαινει νευρικες κρισεις λεει κ δε κοιμαται. Κ φοβαται οτι θα πεσει στο κρεβατι γι αυτο μου λεει οτι κ αν του συμβει να ξερω οτι μαγαπαει.
> 
> Η αληθεια ειμαι τοσο χαζη που τον πιστεψα. Αλλα ευτυχως δεν ειπα κατι ουτε εκανα καποια κινηση. Κ ετρεξα να γραψω εδω να δω τι γνωμη εχετε.
> Γιατι πραγματικα τον εχω τοσο πολυ στο γραψιμο ολο αυτο το διαστημα που *να φανταστειτε σημερα το πρωι μου ελεγε να το κανουμε στο παρκινγκ της δουλειας!* Κ δεν απαντησα. Κ τ απογευμα μου ειπε αυτα που εγραψα πιο πανω


τι λες βρε παιδι μου... μεγαλη παραχωρηση εκανε... στο αυτοκινητο δηλαδη. οπως παντα... ξεπετα...
αφου τοσο ανησυχησε, γιατι δεν σου προτεινε να το κανετε σε μια ωραια εκδρομη στο παρισι;;;;;;
δεν το χαλαλιζει για σενα το ταξιδακι, ε;

----------


## Remedy

μαιρα εχεις ζησει ποτε διπλα σε εναν συντροφο δικο σου;
ξερεις τι ομορφα που ειναι τα ταξιδια με τον ανθρωπο σου; ξερεις πως ειναι να κοιμασαι αγκαλια με τον αγαπημενο σου αντι να το κανεις για ενα τεταρτακι στο καθισμα του αυτοκινητου;
ουτε κλεμενες στιγμες απο την σχεση μιας αλλης, ουτε να παρακαλας και να σε γραφουν κι εσυ να πηγαινεις εκδρομες με το πουλμαν και αλλες μοναχικες κυριες ;)
οταν τα δοκιμασεις αυτα θα μουτζωνεσαι στον καθρεφτη για τα χρονια που χανεις να ξεροσταλιαζεις στο τηλεφωνο μηπως σου δωσει λιγο χρονο απο τον γαμο του, δανεικο καποιος παντρεμενος..

----------


## little_eliza

Μάιρα θα συμφωνήσω στην ερμηνεία που έδωσαν Αργύρης και Κασσάνδρα. Για εμένα το ψέμα του μυρίζει από χιλιόμετρα. Είναι μέρος της τακτικής του. Μην τσιμπήσεις. Και προφανώς θα το κάνει να φανεί πειστικό για να σου βάλει το διάολο της αμφιβολίας. Για να βοηθηθείς να ερμηνεύσεις τη συμπεριφορά του θα σου πρότεινα να θυμηθείς αν έχει κάνει πάλι προσπάθεια να απομακρυνθείς από αυτόν ή αν σταμάτησες να του δίνεις σημασία. Πως αντέδρασε τότε? Επίσης σου έχει ξανακλαφτεί για φάρμακα και υγεία και θάνατο όταν σταμάτησε να είναι το κέντρο της προσοχής σου για κάποιο διάστημα στο παρελθόν? Εσύ τι έκανες? Αυτός πως αντέδρασε μετά αφού τον πίστεψες ότι δεν ήταν καλά? Επίσης, έχει τσεκάρει ποτέ αν το κλίμα που περιγράφει στο σπίτ (καβγάδες κλπ) είναι όντως έτσι? Από γνωστούς, φίλες της γυναίκας του κλπ. Σε μικρή πόλη μένετε απ' ότι κατάλαβα. 
Τέλος κάτι που θα ήθελα να σημειώσω εγώ είναι η απάντηση που του έδωσες. Αυτό το "κάνε ό,τι είναι καλύτερο για εσένα" χωρίς τίποτα παραπάνω, χωρίς να υποκύψεις και να ενδώσεις στα κλαψουρίσματά του και τις ορέξεις του. Θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ που δεν έδειξες τίποτε άλλο και ήσουν παγερή απέναντί του. Δεν ξέρω αν σάστησες όταν σου τα είπε αυτά ή όντως ήθελες να δείξεις πως δεν σε νοιάζει γ αυτό πια. Η κίνησή σου αυτή όμως ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή. Ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι άλλοι άνθρωποι μετά από καιρό ψυχοθεραπείας και δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις. Εσύ το έκανες με την απλή παρότρυνση από εμάς, χωρίς καν να είναι κάποιος ειδικός πλάι σου. Θα σου πρότεινα να κρατήσεις τη στάση που έχεις. Κι αν έχεις απορίες σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του καλύτερα να τα γράψεις εδώ να τα συζητήσουμε παρά να πας και να του απαντήσεις. Όσο θα τον φτύνεις τόσο πιο δελεαστικούς τρόπους θα βρίσκει τώρα. Μην σου φανεί περίεργο αν ακούσεις αύριο μεθαύριο ότι βάζει και μπρος για διαζύγιο. Μπορεί όντως να το κάνει, όχι για σένα όμως. Για άλλους λόγους και για να θολώσει τα νερά μαζί σου.

----------


## Maira

Πειτε μου τι να του απαντησω??? ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ.
Εγω σημερα δε πηγα δουλεια οποτε ημουν εξαφανισμενη. Εστειλε αυτο:

ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ NA ΔOYME TI ΘA KANΩ! EIMAI APKETA ΠIEΣMENOΣ KAI ΨAXNΩ ΔYNAMH TI ΛEΣ KAI EΣY TI ΛEEI H ΔIEΣΘHΣH ΣOY ΘA ΠEPAΣΕΙ KAI AYTO TO MAPTYPIO?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πειτε μου τι να του απαντησω??? ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ.
> Εγω σημερα δε πηγα δουλεια οποτε ημουν εξαφανισμενη. Εστειλε αυτο:
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ NA ΔOYME TI ΘA KANΩ! EIMAI APKETA ΠIEΣMENOΣ KAI ΨAXNΩ ΔYNAMH TI ΛEΣ KAI EΣY TI ΛEEI H ΔIEΣΘHΣH ΣOY ΘA ΠEPAΣΕΙ KAI AYTO TO MAPTYPIO?


Μην του απαντήσεις!
Έτσι πάλι θα κυλήσεις και όλη η προσπάθεια σου θα πέσει στο μηδέν.

----------


## Remedy

> Πειτε μου τι να του απαντησω??? ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΕ.
> Εγω σημερα δε πηγα δουλεια οποτε ημουν εξαφανισμενη. Εστειλε αυτο:
> 
> ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ NA ΔOYME TI ΘA KANΩ! EIMAI APKETA ΠIEΣMENOΣ KAI ΨAXNΩ ΔYNAMH TI ΛEΣ KAI EΣY TI ΛEEI H ΔIEΣΘHΣH ΣOY ΘA ΠEPAΣΕΙ KAI AYTO TO MAPTYPIO?


Σε ποιο μαρτύριο αναφερεται; στην πιεση που νοιωθει; υποθετω πως ναι, οποτε μην απαντάς το μονο που θελει ειναι να διαπιστωσει οτι εισαι στην θεση σου να φυλας καραουλι για τις αναγκες του οπως παντα.

----------


## Maira

> Σε ποιο μαρτύριο αναφερεται; στην πιεση που νοιωθει; υποθετω πως ναι, οποτε μην απαντάς το μονο που θελει ειναι να διαπιστωσει οτι εισαι στην θεση σου να φυλας καραουλι για τις αναγκες του οπως παντα.


Στο μαρτυριο που περναει απο χτες με τη γυναικα του που σας ειπα με τις φασαριες που εχει

----------


## Maira

> καλημερα μαιρα.
> συμφωνω απολυτα με κασσανδρα.
> τπτ δεν εχει αλλαξει.
> απλως ειδε οτι εχεις ξυνισει κι αρχισε τις μπαρουφες για να σε κανει να ελπιζεις παλι και να μην τον δυσκολευεις.
> οσο εβλεπε ποσο στρωμενη και προθυμη ησουν, σου ειπε την αληθεια για να ειναι (και καλα) ξεκαθαρος μαζι σου, να μην του λες μετα οτι εδινε υποσχεσεις.
> να ειναι ολο το φταιξιμο δικο σου δλδ και επισημως.
> τωρα που σκεφτηκε οτι ισως βαρεθηκες να εισαι η ξεπετα στην ζωη του και μπορει να του φυγεις, πεταξε μερικες μπαρουφες παραπανω για να ξανασχοληθεις μαζι του προθυμα και οχι ξυνισμενα.
> 
> ακομα και τα περι διαζυγιου κλαψες και μπαρουφες ειναι.
> ...


Σιγουρα τον εχει προβληματισει η αλλαγη στη συμπεριφορα μου κ η απομακρη σταση κ οτι αρνουμαι να τον συναντησω. Ενω παντα ετρεχα μολις με φωναζε.
Τα θελει ολα δικα του. Εχει μεγαλο κολλημα με την περιουσια του. Το σπιτι που μενουν ειναι δικο του. Κ δε θελει να το αφησει σ αυτη. Γενικα κ οι δυο τους εχουν κολλημα με τα λεφτα.

----------


## Maira

> μαιρα εχεις ζησει ποτε διπλα σε εναν συντροφο δικο σου;
> ξερεις τι ομορφα που ειναι τα ταξιδια με τον ανθρωπο σου; ξερεις πως ειναι να κοιμασαι αγκαλια με τον αγαπημενο σου αντι να το κανεις για ενα τεταρτακι στο καθισμα του αυτοκινητου;
> ουτε κλεμενες στιγμες απο την σχεση μιας αλλης, ουτε να παρακαλας και να σε γραφουν κι εσυ να πηγαινεις εκδρομες με το πουλμαν και αλλες μοναχικες κυριες ;)
> οταν τα δοκιμασεις αυτα θα μουτζωνεσαι στον καθρεφτη για τα χρονια που χανεις να ξεροσταλιαζεις στο τηλεφωνο μηπως σου δωσει λιγο χρονο απο τον γαμο του, δανεικο καποιος παντρεμενος..


Τα χω ζησει αυτα κ τα νοσταλγω κ μου λειπουν τρελα!
Ερωτευτικα τον λαθος ανθρωπο το ξερω.
Ειναι στιγμες που πιστευω οτι μου εχει κανει μαγια.

----------


## Maira

> Μάιρα θα συμφωνήσω στην ερμηνεία που έδωσαν Αργύρης και Κασσάνδρα. Για εμένα το ψέμα του μυρίζει από χιλιόμετρα. Είναι μέρος της τακτικής του. Μην τσιμπήσεις. Και προφανώς θα το κάνει να φανεί πειστικό για να σου βάλει το διάολο της αμφιβολίας. Για να βοηθηθείς να ερμηνεύσεις τη συμπεριφορά του θα σου πρότεινα να θυμηθείς αν έχει κάνει πάλι προσπάθεια να απομακρυνθείς από αυτόν ή αν σταμάτησες να του δίνεις σημασία. Πως αντέδρασε τότε? Επίσης σου έχει ξανακλαφτεί για φάρμακα και υγεία και θάνατο όταν σταμάτησε να είναι το κέντρο της προσοχής σου για κάποιο διάστημα στο παρελθόν? Εσύ τι έκανες? Αυτός πως αντέδρασε μετά αφού τον πίστεψες ότι δεν ήταν καλά? Επίσης, έχει τσεκάρει ποτέ αν το κλίμα που περιγράφει στο σπίτ (καβγάδες κλπ) είναι όντως έτσι? Από γνωστούς, φίλες της γυναίκας του κλπ. Σε μικρή πόλη μένετε απ' ότι κατάλαβα. 
> Τέλος κάτι που θα ήθελα να σημειώσω εγώ είναι η απάντηση που του έδωσες. Αυτό το "κάνε ό,τι είναι καλύτερο για εσένα" χωρίς τίποτα παραπάνω, χωρίς να υποκύψεις και να ενδώσεις στα κλαψουρίσματά του και τις ορέξεις του. Θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ που δεν έδειξες τίποτε άλλο και ήσουν παγερή απέναντί του. Δεν ξέρω αν σάστησες όταν σου τα είπε αυτά ή όντως ήθελες να δείξεις πως δεν σε νοιάζει γ αυτό πια. Η κίνησή σου αυτή όμως ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή. Ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι άλλοι άνθρωποι μετά από καιρό ψυχοθεραπείας και δεν μπορούν να πάρουν τέτοιες αποφάσεις. Εσύ το έκανες με την απλή παρότρυνση από εμάς, χωρίς καν να είναι κάποιος ειδικός πλάι σου. Θα σου πρότεινα να κρατήσεις τη στάση που έχεις. Κι αν έχεις απορίες σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του καλύτερα να τα γράψεις εδώ να τα συζητήσουμε παρά να πας και να του απαντήσεις. Όσο θα τον φτύνεις τόσο πιο δελεαστικούς τρόπους θα βρίσκει τώρα. Μην σου φανεί περίεργο αν ακούσεις αύριο μεθαύριο ότι βάζει και μπρος για διαζύγιο. Μπορεί όντως να το κάνει, όχι για σένα όμως. Για άλλους λόγους και για να θολώσει τα νερά μαζί σου.


Μου δινετε δυναμη να συνεχισω! Οι συμβουλες σας μου δειχνουν το σωστο δρομο. Υποφερω βεβαια αλλα προχωραω μπροστα . 
Παντα οταν ζοριζεται λεει οτι δεν ειναι καλα κ παιρνει φαρμακα για να κοιμηθει. Πολλες φορες μου χει πει οτι ειναι αδυναμος ψυχολογικα κ αυτη τον παταει κατω.
Η αληθεια επειδη ειναι μικρο το νησι δεν εχει ερθει στ αυτια μου οτι μαλωνουν. Δεν μου χουν πει τριτοι κατι τετοιο. Τους θεωρουν μια χαρα οικογενεια. Κ μαλιστα σ ολες τις εκδηλωσεις γαμοι βαφτισια παρτι πηγαινουν μαζι τους εχουν δει να ειναι ενα φυσιολογικο ζευγαρι. Κ η μητερα μου τους εχει δει κ μαλιστα με την αυριο προσπαθουσε να μου πει οτι δεν ειδε καλα η μανα μου κ οτι μαλωνανε.

----------


## Σπουργίτι

> Κ η μητερα μου τους εχει δει κ μαλιστα με την αυριο προσπαθουσε να μου πει οτι δεν ειδε καλα η μανα μου κ οτι μαλωνανε.


Τι του βρηκες? Πραγματικά δεν σε εχει ξενερωσει με το πόσο ξεφτίλας ειναι?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καλα το μυνημα ειναι για γελια. Ψιλο γαζι σε παει.
Αφου δεν απαντησες, συνοδευτηκε μετα απο λιγη ωρα με πανεμορφα και αισχροτατα κοσμητικα επιθετα που θα τα ακουσεις και σε ζωντανη μεταδοση μολις συνειδητοποιησει οτι game over. Απο τις λιγες στιγμες που θα ειναι αυτος που ειναι.

Μεγαλο σου λαθος η σκεψη, «τι να του απαντησω τωρα»

Αν ζοριζεσαι τοσο πολυ βαλε στοχο αρχικα να μην εχεις καμια επαφη για 3-4 μηνες. Μετα βαλε αλλους 3 κτλ. Μην πιεζεσαι με σκεψεις ποτέ, τελος κτλ. Θα ξεκκολησεις χωρις να το καταλαβεις

----------


## Maira

Διαβαζω ξανα κ ξανα τα μηνυματα σας. Κανεις σας δεν τον πιστευει. Μονο εγω παω να λυγισω....παω να τον λυπηθω κ μετα με χαστουκιζω κ συνερχομαι!
Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι τοσο καιρο ημουν μ εναν ψευτη. Τελος παντων! Ευτυχως που μπηκα σ αυτο το φορουμ κ μου ανοιξατε τα ματια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ουτε οι αντρες του δινετε δικιο κ αυτο ειναι σημαντικο! 
Λοιπον δε ξερω αν εκανα καλα αλλα απαντησα κ παρακατω σας γραφω ολη την συνομιλια!
Εγω: Κ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ.Κ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΝ. ΟΜΩΣ ΤΡΟΧΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ Κ ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ

Αυτος: Ναι αγαπη μου. Θα βγεις καθολου εξω να σε δω για λιγο?

Εγω: οχι ειμαι κουρασμενη

Αυτος: αντε βαλε μαγιο να παμε να αραξουμε σε μια παραλια να σε παω οπου θες!

Εγω: ναι παμε

Μετα απο 1 ωρα στελνει αυτος

Καληνυχτα αγαπη μου!

----------


## Nikselfie

Ρε κοπέλα μου έχεις χαραμισει 7 χρόνια από τη ζωή σου!7 χρόνια που θα έπρεπε να είναι τα καλύτερα σου χρόνια κ συνεχίζεις αυτή την άρρωστη κατασταση!

Αφου βλεπεις ότι δεν έχει μελλον όλο αυτο, τα λες κ μόνη σου!ουτε αυτός είναι κανα κελεπούρι που θα χασεις! Έναν τετοιο άνθρωπο θέλεις δίπλα σου;;

Αγαπησε λίγο τον εαυτό σου!
Οσο σε βρίσκει θα στα κάνει αυτά,πρεπει να δυνάμωσεις σιγά σιγά κ να λες οχι κ να διεκδικείς αυτά που αξίζεις.

Τι σημαίνει τον αγαπάω κ τον λατρεύω που λες; αυτό δεν είναι αγάπη αλλά εξάρτηση, αυτός που αγαπά , αγαπά πρώτα από όλα τον εαυτό του.Ξέρω είναι κλισε αυτό,αλλα έτσι είναι! ΕΣένα η αγάπη τείνει προς τον εγωισμό, θες απλα να είσαι με κάποιον, λόγω εμμονης!

Εκτιμησε το γεγονός ότι είσαι υγιής,αρτιμελης με όλα τα καλά, με τους γονείς σου, άλλοι θα παρακαλαγαν να είναι έτσι για να ζήσουν λίγες στιγμες.Η υγεία είναι το υψιστο δωρο μην το χαραμίσεις για κανένα!
Άλλοι υποφέρουν από προβλήματα υγείας,πήγαινε στα νοσοκομεία να δεις τι γίνεται , αυτά είναι τα βάσανα της ζωής..

Μη νιώθεις θύμα, δε σου βγήκε με αυτόν, θα βρεις άλλον ,πολλοι κλαψαμε για έναν.έρωτα κ μετά βρηκαμε κατι καλύτερο κ χτυπαγαμε το κεφαλι μας στον τοίχο που χαραμισαμε χρόνο.
Να ξερεις υπάρχουν κ καλύτερα πράγματα έξω στη ζωή κ στο λέω εγώ που έχω πιάσει πάτο στη ζωή μου κ πάντα μετά κατι καλο συνεβαινε !

Μην χαραμισεις άλλο τη ζωή σου, είναι πολλά τα 7 χρόνια! Έχεις τα πάντα, τα νιάτα σου την υγεία σου, την ομορφιά σου , είναι κρίμα να είσαι έτσι!ξυπναα πριν μετανιώσεις τα χρόνια περνανε κ δεν μπορουμε να τα γυρίσουμε πισω!

Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Maira

> Ρε κοπέλα μου έχεις χαραμισει 7 χρόνια από τη ζωή σου!7 χρόνια που θα έπρεπε να είναι τα καλύτερα σου χρόνια κ συνεχίζεις αυτή την άρρωστη κατασταση!
> 
> Αφου βλεπεις ότι δεν έχει μελλον όλο αυτο, τα λες κ μόνη σου!ουτε αυτός είναι κανα κελεπούρι που θα χασεις! Έναν τετοιο άνθρωπο θέλεις δίπλα σου;;
> 
> Αγαπησε λίγο τον εαυτό σου!
> Οσο σε βρίσκει θα στα κάνει αυτά,πρεπει να δυνάμωσεις σιγά σιγά κ να λες οχι κ να διεκδικείς αυτά που αξίζεις.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει τον αγαπάω κ τον λατρεύω που λες; αυτό δεν είναι αγάπη αλλά εξάρτηση, αυτός που αγαπά , αγαπά πρώτα από όλα τον εαυτό του.Ξέρω είναι κλισε αυτό,αλλα έτσι είναι! ΕΣένα η αγάπη τείνει προς τον εγωισμό, θες απλα να είσαι με κάποιον, λόγω εμμονης!
> 
> ...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι αυτη η κατασταση που ζω με τη θεληση μου βεβαια, μου εχει φθειρει την υγεια μου κ μου χει δημιουργησει διαφορα θεματα. 
Με χειριζεται καλα κ ξερει να μ επηρεαζει . Να κινει τα νηματα της ψυχης μου. 
Αλλα οπως ειπαμε πλεον προχωραω!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι αυτη η κατασταση που ζω με τη θεληση μου βεβαια, μου εχει φθειρει την υγεια μου κ μου χει δημιουργησει διαφορα θεματα. 
> Με χειριζεται καλα κ ξερει να μ επηρεαζει . Να κινει τα νηματα της ψυχης μου. 
> Αλλα οπως ειπαμε πλεον προχωραω!


Να συνεχίσεις να κοιτάς μπροστά κ να εκτιμάς τα καλά σου στοιχεία!

----------


## Nikselfie

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο. Κ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι αυτη η κατασταση που ζω με τη θεληση μου βεβαια, μου εχει φθειρει την υγεια μου κ μου χει δημιουργησει διαφορα θεματα. 
> Με χειριζεται καλα κ ξερει να μ επηρεαζει . Να κινει τα νηματα της ψυχης μου. 
> Αλλα οπως ειπαμε πλεον προχωραω!


Έτσι, δες το εγωιστικά κ προχώρα! Γιατί όπως λες φθειρεις κ την υγεία σου κ δεν ξέρεις πως θα αντιδράσει ο οργανισμός μακροπρόθεσμα, με αυτοανοσα κ τόσα άλλα προβλήματα..

Τώρα που τα έχεις όλα κ ειδικά την υγεία σου, πρέπει να το εκμεταλλευτείς όσο μπορεις..Σιγά δεν έχασες κ τιποτα αξιόλογο, ούτε το ξενοδοχείο δεν σου πληρώνει, στις πορνες πιο καλά φερονται..δε δικαιολογείται να είσαι έτσι γι'αυτόν..


Ελπίζω να τα καταφερεις,μπορεί να είναι δύσκολο στη αρχή αλλα μόνο κερδισμενη θα βγεις,γτ όσο το ματαιωνεις τόσο θα πληγωνεσαι.



Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι τοσο καιρο ημουν μ εναν ψευτη.


ετοιμος για οσκαρ εε?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Αυτος: Ναι αγαπη μου. Θα βγεις καθολου εξω να σε δω για λιγο?
> 
> Εγω: οχι ειμαι κουρασμενη
> 
> Αυτος: αντε βαλε μαγιο να παμε να αραξουμε σε μια παραλια να σε παω οπου θες!
> 
> Εγω: ναι παμε
> 
> Μετα απο 1 ωρα στελνει αυτος
> ...


Ρε συ Μάιρα, απ αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται το χοντρό δούλεμα. Εσύ πώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις ΤΙΠΟΤΑ;;;;
Σε παρακαλάει δήθεν να σε δει επειδή κοντεύεις να τον χωρίσεις και προσπαθεί να σε δελεάσει με μια χαζοβόλτα στην παραλία. Όταν όμως λες εσύ το ναι και εξασφαλίζει οτι δεν φεύγεις τότε απλά σε γράφει στ αρχίδια του ξεμπερδεύοντας με μια καληνύχτα!!! Μετά από μία ώρα που περίμενες υποτίθεται να βγείτε!!! 
Δηλαδή τί άλλο θέλεις για να καταλάβεις οτι σε έχει μόνο για τον πού.....? Σόρρυ δηλαδή που εκφράζομαι έτσι και τα μέλη του φόρουμ ξέρουν οτι ποτέ δεν έχω εκφραστεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο, αλλά ρε συ, με βγάζεις εκτός εαυτού με την αφέλειά σου! Η μόνη απάντηση που θα ταίριαζε μετά το "Καληνύχτα αγάπη μου" θα ήταν: "άει στο γερο-διάολο ρε γελοίε καραγκιόζη! Και μην τολμήσεις ποτέ να με ξαναπλησιάσεις." 
Πώς ανέχεσαι ρε συ να σου κάνει τέτοια καψώνια και ξεφτιλίκια; Αυτός να σε φτύνει κι εσύ να νομίζεις οτι βρέχει; Το μόνο που σε δικαιολογεί να τον πιστεύεις είναι να έχεις πρόβλημα νόησης και αντίληψης, οπότε εντάξει, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα...Αλλά, δεν έχεις τέτοιο θέμα, οπότε είσαι αδικαιολόγητη!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Καλα απο τα μυνηματα του ο τυπος σε εχει τελειως για τον π...τσο! Ακομα και σε πορνες οι αντρες φερομαστε πιο σωστα Δε θες να μαθεις πως μιλαει για εσενα σε καποιον κολλητο του. 
Χανεις το μυαλο σου σιγα σιγα να το ξερεις, θα καταστραφεις στο τελος και θα παρακαλας να γυριζες σε αυτο εδω το σημειο να του εριχνες μια μουτζα και να μην ξανακοιταζες πισω. 
Θυμησου και γραψτο καπου, οταν θα το παθεις δεν θα φταιει αυτος. Διαλεξε ποιον θα μουτζωνεις, η τον εαυτο σου η αυτον.

----------


## oeo

> οτι σε έχει μόνο για τον πού.....?





> ο τυπος σε εχει τελειως για τον π...τσο!


μπορει να ειναι εξαιρετικα προικισμενος γι αυτο να χει κολλησει

----------


## Remedy

> Σε ποιο μαρτύριο αναφερεται; στην πιεση που νοιωθει; υποθετω πως ναι, οποτε μην απαντάς το μονο που θελει ειναι να διαπιστωσει οτι εισαι στην θεση σου να φυλας καραουλι για τις αναγκες του οπως παντα.





> ...
> Εγω: Κ ΕΓΩ ΠΕΡΝΑΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΟ.Κ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΛΕΨΟΥΝ. ΟΜΩΣ ΤΡΟΧΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΖΩΗ Κ ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ
> 
> Αυτος: Ναι αγαπη μου. Θα βγεις καθολου εξω να σε δω για λιγο?
> 
> Εγω: οχι ειμαι κουρασμενη
> 
> Αυτος: αντε βαλε μαγιο να παμε να αραξουμε σε μια παραλια να σε παω οπου θες!
> 
> ...


στο ειπαμε πριν γινει.
ηθελε μονο να δει οτι εχεις δαγκασει το αγκιστρι,παλι.
και το κανει με τροπο σαδιστικο.
ξερει καλα ποσο θελεις κι εσυ να πατε μια βολτα σαν ανθρωποι κι οχι σαν να κανετε συναλλαγη για το σεξ (μην το πω πιο χοντρα).
σου προτεινε ακριβως αυτο που ξερει καλα οτι σου λειπει και το θελεις.
και μολις του ειπες ναι, σου ειπε "ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!"

----------


## Maira

Καλησπερα.

----------


## Maira

Εχουμε να τα πουμε πολυ καιρο. Τι εγινε? Πολλα παρα πολλα!!! Που δεν ξερω απο που ν αρχισω κ που να τελειωσω. Ας αρχισω απ το τελος. Δυστυχως δεν εχω καταφερει να ξεφυγω απ αυτον κ πλεον σκεφτομαι πως δεν εχει νοημα να ζω χωρις αυτον. Δεν εχω ζωη χωρις αυτον. Δεν μπορω να ειμαι με κανεναν αλλον. Παρακατω θα σας πω τι εγινε...

----------


## Maira

Για πολυ καιρο κρατουσα αποσταση κ μιλουσαμε μεσα στη δουλεια μονο. Ομως υπεφερα κ δεν αντεξα κ βρεθηκαμε. Κ τ ανακαλυψε η γυναικα του οπως μου ειπε κ πηρε τηλ τους γονεις μου τους εβρισε παλι κ μετα επερνε εμενα αλλα δε το σηκωσα. 
Αυτος φυσικα δεν τη χωρισε κ μου ειπε οτι για να μπορεσει να παρει συνενετικο διαζυγιο στο μελλον θα πρεπει να καθεται ησυχος σπιτακι του κ να μη με ξαναδει ποτε. Κ φυσικα μου ειπε θα το κανει για το παιδι. Εν ολιγεις τον μαλωσε αυτη κ κλειστηκε στο καβουκι του.
Εννοειτε για μερες μονο μιλουσαμε κ δεν ελεγε να βρεθουμε. Τωρα παλι μου ζηταει να βρεθουμε για σεξ ξεκαθαρα λεγοντας μου πως δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε πια αλλιως.
Κ εγω τωρα τι κανω? Υποφερω! Δυστυχως η κατασταση πλεον ειναι αδιεξοδη γιατι μας κυνηγαει η γυναικα του κ αυτος βεβαια επιλλεγει να μενει εκει. Για το παιδι οπως λεει.
Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ετσι θα ειμαι απο δω κ περα. Δε θελω να ζησω χωρις αυτον!
Πηρα μια βδομαδα αδεια. Πρεπει να βρω μια λυση!δεν αντεχω αλλο!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Για πολυ καιρο κρατουσα αποσταση κ μιλουσαμε μεσα στη δουλεια μονο. Ομως υπεφερα κ δεν αντεξα κ βρεθηκαμε. Κ τ ανακαλυψε η γυναικα του οπως μου ειπε κ πηρε τηλ τους γονεις μου τους εβρισε παλι κ μετα επερνε εμενα αλλα δε το σηκωσα. 
> Αυτος φυσικα δεν τη χωρισε κ μου ειπε οτι για να μπορεσει να παρει συνενετικο διαζυγιο στο μελλον θα πρεπει να καθεται ησυχος σπιτακι του κ να μη με ξαναδει ποτε. Κ φυσικα μου ειπε θα το κανει για το παιδι. Εν ολιγεις τον μαλωσε αυτη κ κλειστηκε στο καβουκι του.
> Εννοειτε για μερες μονο μιλουσαμε κ δεν ελεγε να βρεθουμε. Τωρα παλι μου ζηταει να βρεθουμε για σεξ ξεκαθαρα λεγοντας μου πως δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε πια αλλιως.
> Κ εγω τωρα τι κανω? Υποφερω! Δυστυχως η κατασταση πλεον ειναι αδιεξοδη γιατι μας κυνηγαει η γυναικα του κ αυτος βεβαια επιλλεγει να μενει εκει. Για το παιδι οπως λεει.
> Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ετσι θα ειμαι απο δω κ περα. Δε θελω να ζησω χωρις αυτον!
> Πηρα μια βδομαδα αδεια. Πρεπει να βρω μια λυση!δεν αντεχω αλλο!



Γειά σου!
Εννοείς ότι στην αρχή εσύ του ζήτησες να βρεθείτε?
Κοίτα,πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σου πουλάει φούμαρα και πάλι,οπότε μην πέσεις στην παγίδα.
Είναι σκληρό και δύσκολο,το καταλαβαίνω,αλλά μην ενδώσεις.
Τώρα,ότι πήρε και έβρισε τους γονείς σου,ασχολίαστο.
Έχει κάνει ποτέ καμιά τρέλα,π.χ. stalking κλπ?

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Για πολυ καιρο κρατουσα αποσταση κ μιλουσαμε μεσα στη δουλεια μονο. Ομως υπεφερα κ δεν αντεξα κ βρεθηκαμε. Κ τ ανακαλυψε η γυναικα του οπως μου ειπε κ πηρε τηλ τους γονεις μου τους εβρισε παλι κ μετα επερνε εμενα αλλα δε το σηκωσα. 
> Αυτος φυσικα δεν τη χωρισε κ μου ειπε οτι για να μπορεσει να παρει συνενετικο διαζυγιο στο μελλον θα πρεπει να καθεται ησυχος σπιτακι του κ να μη με ξαναδει ποτε. Κ φυσικα μου ειπε θα το κανει για το παιδι. Εν ολιγεις τον μαλωσε αυτη κ κλειστηκε στο καβουκι του.
> Εννοειτε για μερες μονο μιλουσαμε κ δεν ελεγε να βρεθουμε. Τωρα παλι μου ζηταει να βρεθουμε για σεξ ξεκαθαρα λεγοντας μου πως δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε πια αλλιως.
> Κ εγω τωρα τι κανω? Υποφερω! Δυστυχως η κατασταση πλεον ειναι αδιεξοδη γιατι μας κυνηγαει η γυναικα του κ αυτος βεβαια επιλλεγει να μενει εκει. Για το παιδι οπως λεει.
> Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ετσι θα ειμαι απο δω κ περα. Δε θελω να ζησω χωρις αυτον!
> Πηρα μια βδομαδα αδεια. Πρεπει να βρω μια λυση!δεν αντεχω αλλο!


H "λύση" έχει περιοριστεί από τον ίδιο τον φίλο σου, (εφόσον θα μείνει με την γυναίκα του) σε δύο και μόνες επιλογές:
Ή θα συμβιβαστείς να σε κουτουπώνει μόνο σαν την κότα όποτε γουστάρει εκείνος, μέχρι να σε βαρεθεί και να σου ανακοινώσει οτι δυστυχώς, δεν γίνεται να βρίσκεστε ούτε για σεξ (για το φουκαριάρικο το παιδί του βέβαια), ή θα σηκωθείς να φύγεις πρώτη. 
Αν φύγεις πρώτη θα έχεις δύο πλεονεκτήματα: Πρώτον, θα διασώσεις μιά κάποια αξιοπρέπεια και θα έχεις αυτήν την ικανοποίηση, οτι τουλάχιστον, κάποια στιγμή φέρθηκες έξυπνα επιτέλους και τον έδιωξες εσύ από μόνη σου (επιτέλους!)
Και δεύτερον, θα έχεις το πλεονέκτημα να προετοιμαστείς ψυχολογικά και να το κάνεις όπως εσύ νομίζεις πως θα είναι λιγότερο οδυνηρό για εσένα. 
Αν περιμένεις μέχρι να σε βαρεθεί και να σε διώξει εκείνος, φαντάσου πώς θα αισθάνεσαι μετά από αυτό που θα σου ρθει και ξαφνικό...σοκαρισμένη, ταπεινωμένη, εξευτελισμένη, ανόητη, αδικημένη, μόνη. Θα μπορέσεις να αντέξεις και να διαχειριστείς τέτοια συναισθήματα;

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω στο φιλοθεαμον κοινό.
Όλοι λέτε ότι ο παντρεμένος την δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί.
Γιατι κανένας δεν διερωτηθηκε αν εδώ η φίλη μας , είναι μυθομανης με τρολλ αποχρώσεις ?

----------


## elis

Εσυ ρε μεγαλε τωρα ξυπνησεσ τα μισα θεματα τετοια ειναι τωρα το καταλαβεσ αμα θεσ απαντα σοβαρα εγω δε θελω

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Καλά ξηγιεσαι

----------


## elis

Εχει τυπουσ που διαβαζουν τα ξενα κι αντιγραφουν εχει κι αλλουσ με υψηλη τεχνολογια εχει διαφορα σαν τη ζωη ειναι δεν ξερεισ τι ειναι ο αλλοσ απλα του μιλασ

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Βγάζεις ένα θυμό στα γραφόμενα σου.Δεν ξέρω τι σε πειραξε

----------


## elis

Τιποτα δε με πειραξε ειμαι νευρικοσ παλια επαιζα ξυλο η σχιζο με αποδυναμωσε κ δε δερνω πια καθομαι κ τουσ ακουω ολουσ

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Να τους ακούς ναι αλλά όχι και να τους πιστεύεις ολους

----------


## elis

Δεκτη η συμβουλη σωστη

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Γεια σου ρε elis

----------


## elis

Καλα μου τα ειπεσ μπραβο σου αλλα αυτο το σαλβαδορ που το σκεφτηκεσ βαλε κατι πιο ωραιο σε πηρα με κακο ματι ενω δεν επρεπε σορρυ

----------


## elis

Παρε κι ενα τραγουδακι 
https://youtu.be/Mx1UMYeVDLw

----------


## Remedy

> Για πολυ καιρο κρατουσα αποσταση κ μιλουσαμε μεσα στη δουλεια μονο. Ομως υπεφερα κ δεν αντεξα κ βρεθηκαμε. Κ τ ανακαλυψε η γυναικα του οπως μου ειπε κ πηρε τηλ τους γονεις μου τους εβρισε παλι κ μετα επερνε εμενα αλλα δε το σηκωσα. 
> Αυτος φυσικα δεν τη χωρισε κ μου ειπε οτι για να μπορεσει να παρει συνενετικο διαζυγιο στο μελλον θα πρεπει να καθεται ησυχος σπιτακι του κ να μη με ξαναδει ποτε. Κ φυσικα μου ειπε θα το κανει για το παιδι. Εν ολιγεις τον μαλωσε αυτη κ κλειστηκε στο καβουκι του.
> Εννοειτε για μερες μονο μιλουσαμε κ δεν ελεγε να βρεθουμε. Τωρα παλι μου ζηταει να βρεθουμε για σεξ ξεκαθαρα λεγοντας μου πως δεν μπορουμε να βρεθουμε πια αλλιως.
> Κ εγω τωρα τι κανω? Υποφερω! Δυστυχως* η κατασταση πλεον ειναι αδιεξοδη γιατι μας κυνηγαει η γυναικα του κ αυτος βεβαια επιλλεγει να μενει εκει.* Για το παιδι οπως λεει.
> Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ετσι θα ειμαι απο δω κ περα. Δ*ε θελω να ζησω χωρις αυτον!
> Πηρα μια βδομαδα αδεια. Πρεπει να βρω μια λυση!*δεν αντεχω αλλο!


η κατασταση δεν ειναι αδιεξοδη επειδη "σας κυνηγαει η γυναικα του". η κατασταση ειναια διεξοδη επειδη δεν σκοπευει να χωρισει την γυναικα του ΠΟΤΕ. ουτε συναινετικα , ουτε ασυναινετα, ουτε για το παιδι. δεν θελει, γι αυτο δεν θα χωρισει. δεν σε θελει για γυναικα του. του εισαι λιγη. γι αυτο που σε εχει, σε θελει. και με τον τροπο που σε εχει. δυστυχισμενη και μονη με καμια ξεπετα στην χαση και στην φεξη. αυτο θες για τον εαυτο σου;

καλα, αφου οι γονεις σου το ξερουν απο τα προηγουμενα ξεφτιλικια, γιατι δεν απαντουν σε αυτην την κυρια να μην τους ενοχλει και να παει να κυνηγαει τον ανδρα της; πως της τον επιτρεπουν; πες τους να ειναι πιο σκληροι την επομενη φορα (αν υπαρξει).
ανηλικο εισαι;
μεγαλη γυναικα εισαι. αν θελει κατι απο σενα να απευθυνθει σε σενα (καλα κανεις και δεν εμφανιζεσαι).
μου θυμιζει κατι χαροκαμενες που κυνηγανε δεσμευμενους που τις φτυνουν και για να τους εκβιαζουν πανε και διαμαρτυρονται στην γυναικα τους οτι δεν τις γουσταρει. ιδια κατινια απο την αλλη οψη ειναι, κι αυτο. 

αν "δεν θελεις και δεν μπορεις να ζησεις χωρις αυτον", εμεις δεν μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε.
ξερεις καλυτερα απο μας τι μπορεις να εχεις απο αυτον. αν δεν θελεις να το κοψεις, μονο αυτο το περιθωριο υπαρχει στην ζωη του.
κανε οτι νομιζεις, αυτος δεν σου επιτρεπει να κανεις τπτ εκτος απο το να τον υπομενεις να ειναι απων, η να φυγεις.
εσυ βλεπεις αλλη επιλογη;

κοντευει μεσημερι. μετα τον καφε θα παμε στην θαλασσα. αυτο να κανεις κι εσυ. παρε μια φιλη, εναν φιλο, μια παρεα, πηγαινε μονη σου. ξεκολλα απο τον φαυλο κυκλο να σκεφτεσαι μονο αυτον. βρες λιγη ζωη να ζησεις
καλο απογευμα!

----------


## Remedy

> Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω στο φιλοθεαμον κοινό.
> Όλοι λέτε ότι ο παντρεμένος την δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί.
> Γιατι κανένας δεν διερωτηθηκε αν εδώ η φίλη μας , είναι μυθομανης με τρολλ αποχρώσεις ?


να κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση σε σενα.
τι ακριβως εννοεις;
οτι ειναι μια ανυπαρκτη ιστορια που μας λεει για να περναει η ωρα, η οτι ειναι μια υπαρκτη ιστορια που δεν ειναι καθολου ετσι ομως, και μας την λεει οπως την βολευει;

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση κατόπιν αιτήματος του μέλους.

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

> να κανω κι εγω μια ερωτηση σε σενα.
> τι ακριβως εννοεις;
> οτι ειναι μια ανυπαρκτη ιστορια που μας λεει για να περναει η ωρα, η οτι ειναι μια υπαρκτη ιστορια που δεν ειναι καθολου ετσι ομως, και μας την λεει οπως την βολευει;




Πιθανόν να είχε σχέση στο παρελθόν με παντρεμένο η και για αυτόν που μας περιγράφει να εχει κάποια αληθινά στοιχεία .Αλλά σίγουρα τα λέει όπως την συμφέρει και άλλες φορές βγάζει πράγματα από το μυαλό της.
Το πιο βασικό είναι ότι πέφτει σε πολλές αντιφάσεις.Επισης πολλά από αυτά που λέει , δεν έχουν λογική συνάφεια.
Παράδειγμα ,λεει στην αρχή ότι το ξέρει η γυναίκα του ότι είναι μαζί με τον άντρα της αλλά το δέχεαι μιας και η ίδια έχει εξωσυζυγική σχέση.Αλλα παρόλα αυτά του βάζει τις φωνές για να την βλέπει λιγότερο.
Δηλαδή θα βλέπει αυτή τον γκομενο αλλά στον άντρα της του σφίγγει τα λουριά (Εσύ η ιδία στην αρχή που τα έλεγε της είπες ότι αυτά δεν γίνονται και μάλλον ο παντρεμένος σε κοροϊδεύει ) 
Έπειτα μας λέει τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια ήταν συνέχεια μαζί ( άραγε τότε η γυναίκα του δεν την ένοιαζε καθόλου ? ) και μετά μας λέει ότι τον έπαιρνε τον παντρεμενο η γυναίκα του .του έκανε παράπονα και αυτος σαν υπάκουο σκυλάκι ,αποχαιρετούσε την αγαπημένη του με βαριά καρδιά.
Μετά μας λέει ότι είναι σε μικρό νησί ( που όλοι γνωρίζουν για τον καθένα ) και βγαίναν έξω ο παντρεμένος με την γυναίκα του και όλοι τους είχαν σαν ταιριαστή οικογένεια και δεν είχαν ακούσει κάτι κακό για αυτούς.Επισης ότι δεν είχε ακούσει κανένας από το νησί να εχουν καυγαδίζει 
Αλλά παρόλα αυτά , ο παντρεμένος τα άκουγε συχνά από την γυναίκα του και στο τηλέφωνο αλλά και στο σπίτι.
Έπειτα λέει ότι το ζευγάρι έχει μια συμβατική σχέση αλλά παρόλα αυτά ,η γυναίκα του παίρνει τηλέφωνο τους γονείς της ερωμένης ( και την ιδια ) και τους βρίζει.
Μετα μας γράφει ότι του το παιξε δυσκολη και αυτός ψαρωσε και δεν θέλει να την χάσει. ( δηλαδή εντάξει ασχολιαστο .Να είναι κάποιος παντρεμενος ,να έχει .μια γκόμενα 7 χρόνια , να την έχει για πλάκα και να τρελαθεί τόσο μην την χάσει και χάσει το κελεπουρι )
Έπειτα το τελευταίο μήνυμα που δήθεν έστειλε ο παντρεμένος.Εντελως ψεύτικο το μήνυμα και πότε ένας άντρας δεν θα έγραφε κάτι τέτοιο.Το λιγότερο που θα έκανε είναι ότι θα έβρισκε στο τέλος μια δικαιολογία.
Δηλαδή να έχει τρελαθεί μην την χάσει ,αυτή να τον συγχωρεί και έπειτα αυτός να της ακυρώνει το ραντεβού με ένα ξερό μήνυμα.

Γενικώς όσα μας λέει από δω η φίλη μας ,δεν έχουν λογική ούτε ψυχολογική συνάφεια. Είναι σαν κακοπαιγμενο σεναριο .Το συναίσθημα που περνάει είναι εντελώς ψεύτικο και πότε δεν θα αντιδρούσαν έτσι οι ήρωες ( της ιστορίας ) αν τους συνέβαιναν πράγματι αυτά τα γεγονοτα.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Πιθανόν να είχε σχέση στο παρελθόν με παντρεμένο η και για αυτόν που μας περιγράφει να εχει κάποια αληθινά στοιχεία .Αλλά σίγουρα τα λέει όπως την συμφέρει και άλλες φορές βγάζει πράγματα από το μυαλό της.
> Το πιο βασικό είναι ότι πέφτει σε πολλές αντιφάσεις.Επισης πολλά από αυτά που λέει , δεν έχουν λογική συνάφεια.
> Παράδειγμα ,λεει στην αρχή ότι το ξέρει η γυναίκα του ότι είναι μαζί με τον άντρα της αλλά το δέχεαι μιας και η ίδια έχει εξωσυζυγική σχέση.Αλλα παρόλα αυτά του βάζει τις φωνές για να την βλέπει λιγότερο.
> Δηλαδή θα βλέπει αυτή τον γκομενο αλλά στον άντρα της του σφίγγει τα λουριά (Εσύ η ιδία στην αρχή που τα έλεγε της είπες ότι αυτά δεν γίνονται και μάλλον ο παντρεμένος σε κοροϊδεύει ) 
> Έπειτα μας λέει τα δύο πρώτα χρόνια ήταν συνέχεια μαζί ( άραγε τότε η γυναίκα του δεν την ένοιαζε καθόλου ? ) και μετά μας λέει ότι τον έπαιρνε τον παντρεμενο η γυναίκα του .του έκανε παράπονα και αυτος σαν υπάκουο σκυλάκι ,αποχαιρετούσε την αγαπημένη του με βαριά καρδιά.
> Μετά μας λέει ότι είναι σε μικρό νησί ( που όλοι γνωρίζουν για τον καθένα ) και βγαίναν έξω ο παντρεμένος με την γυναίκα του και όλοι τους είχαν σαν ταιριαστή οικογένεια και δεν είχαν ακούσει κάτι κακό για αυτούς.Επισης ότι δεν είχε ακούσει κανένας από το νησί να εχουν καυγαδίζει 
> Αλλά παρόλα αυτά , ο παντρεμένος τα άκουγε συχνά από την γυναίκα του και στο τηλέφωνο αλλά και στο σπίτι.
> Έπειτα λέει ότι το ζευγάρι έχει μια συμβατική σχέση αλλά παρόλα αυτά ,η γυναίκα του παίρνει τηλέφωνο τους γονείς της ερωμένης ( και την ιδια ) και τους βρίζει.
> Μετα μας γράφει ότι του το παιξε δυσκολη και αυτός ψαρωσε και δεν θέλει να την χάσει. ( δηλαδή εντάξει ασχολιαστο .Να είναι κάποιος παντρεμενος ,να έχει .μια γκόμενα 7 χρόνια , να την έχει για πλάκα και να τρελαθεί τόσο μην την χάσει και χάσει το κελεπουρι )
> ...


Εσύ ψάχνεις λογική στον κόσμο, αυτό είναι το λάθος σου..Υπάρχει πολλή τρέλα εκεί έξω.

Σίγουρα η κοπέλα τα παρουσιάζει από τη δική της πλευρά που θα έχει διασταση από την πραγματικότΗτα..

Πάντως δεν σε άδικω, κι εμένα μου ακούγονται τόσο παράλογα όλα αυτά κ τόσο εκνευριστικά που απορω πραγματικά ώρες ώρες με τον κόσμο κ τα πράγματα.

Πάντως κ μυθομανης να μην είναι, στον μύθο της είναι παγιδευμενη που έχει φτιάξει ανάμεσα σε εμμονες κ μαζοχιστικες τασεις.


Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Εσύ ψάχνεις λογική στον κόσμο, αυτό είναι το λάθος σου..Υπάρχει πολλή τρέλα εκεί έξω.
> 
> Σίγουρα η κοπέλα τα παρουσιάζει από τη δική της πλευρά που θα έχει διασταση από την πραγματικότΗτα..
> 
> Πάντως δεν σε άδικω, κι εμένα μου ακούγονται τόσο παράλογα όλα αυτά κ τόσο εκνευριστικά που απορω πραγματικά ώρες ώρες με τον κόσμο κ τα πράγματα.
> 
> Πάντως κ μυθομανης να μην είναι, στον μύθο της είναι παγιδευμενη που έχει φτιάξει ανάμεσα σε εμμονες κ μαζοχιστικες τασεις.
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Κι εγώ πιστεύω όπως ο Σαλβαδόρ κι εσύ ότι η ιστορία είναι ως ένα σημείο επινόηση, λόγω ακριβώς των αντιφάσεων της. Εντούτοις νομίζω ότι ο κορμός της ιστορίας είναι αληθινός. Ότι δηλ. η θεματοθέτρια αγαπάει έναν παντρεμένο κι έχει σχέση μαζί του και σε αντίθεση με την Κασσάνδρα και τη Ρέμεντυ, τη γνώμη των οποίων θεωρώ πάντα λογική, νομίζω ότι κι ο παντρεμένος την αγαπάει. Αυτό το νομίζω επειδή αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι ένας άνδρας έχει εφτά χρόνια σχέση με μια γυναίκα μόνο για το σεξ. Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Είναι αδύνατον. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό, χημεία ή ο,τιδήποτε άλλο, αλλά όχι μόνο σεξ. Αυτή η ιστορία θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα δράμα, ο παντρεμένος αγαπάει μια άλλη, η οποία τον αγαπάει επίσης, αλλά για χίλιους και δυο λόγους, τους οποίους μόνο ο παντρεμένος μπορεί να γνωρίζει, εκείνος αδυνατεί να χωρίσει από τη γυναίκα του, ενδεχομένως μάλιστα να λέει στη γυναίκα του ότι χωρίς εκείνην η ζωή του δεν θα είχε κανένα απολύτως νόημα, όπως επίσης αδυνατεί να της πει την αλήθεια, διότι αν η γυναίκα του γνώριζε, δεν θα τον κυνηγούσε, αλλά θα έπαιρνε τις δικές της αποφάσεις. Γιατί όμως αυτή η ιστορία δεν είναι δράμα, αλλά μια σαπουνόπερα; Γιατί σε όλα τα δράματα υπάρχει ένα τέλος. Μια κάθαρση. Μια κατάσταση, η οποία τραβάει εφτά χρόνια -εν αγνοία της γυναίκας του, την οποία θεωρώ και το μόνο "θύμα" τελικά, επειδή μη γνωρίζοντας δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει για τον εαυτό της και στην οποία γίνεται ο "κλέψας του κλέψαντος", σταματά να είναι δράμα και γίνεται τελικά σαπουνόπερα και ιστορία για έφηβους που δεν γνωρίζουν ποιοί είναι και τι θέλουν στη ζωή (η ίδια η θεματοθέτρια ανέφερε κάπου ότι δεν είναι βέβαιη αν θα μπορούσε να ζήσει με τον παντρεμένο και προφανώς κι ο παντρεμένος να μην είναι καθόλου βέβαιος αν θα ήθελε να περάσει μια ολόκληρη ζωή με τη θεματοθέτρια, γιατί άλλο είναι να βλέπει κανείς κάποιον για μισή ώρα της μέρας με την έξαψη του απαγορευμένου κι άλλο να ζει πρωί, μεσημέρι, βράδυ με κάποιον. Γι αυτό εγώ θα έλεγα ότι τόσο η θεματοθέτρια όσο κι ο παντρεμένος θα έπρεπε να ωριμάσουν λιγάκι σαν άτομα και να συνειδητοποιήσουν τι πραγματικά θέλουν, πως το θέλουν. Δεν ζούμε στο μεσαίωνα, σήμερα κάθε δεύτερος χωρίζει. Όπως είπα: Τα δράματα είναι δράματα γιατί επέρχεται ένα τέλος σαν κάθαρση. Οι σαπουνόπερες είναι σαπουνόπερες επειδή μπορούν να τραβάνε χρόνια το "σ' αγαπώ, μ'αγαπάς, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε μαζί για χίλιους και δυο αδιευκρίνιστους λόγους". Λίγη ωριμότητα δεν θα έβλαπτε ούτε τη θεματοθέτρια ούτε τον παντρεμένο.

----------


## Nikselfie

> Κι εγώ πιστεύω όπως ο Σαλβαδόρ κι εσύ ότι η ιστορία είναι ως ένα σημείο επινόηση, λόγω ακριβώς των αντιφάσεων της. Εντούτοις νομίζω ότι ο κορμός της ιστορίας είναι αληθινός. Ότι δηλ. η θεματοθέτρια αγαπάει έναν παντρεμένο κι έχει σχέση μαζί του και σε αντίθεση με την Κασσάνδρα και τη Ρέμεντυ, τη γνώμη των οποίων θεωρώ πάντα λογική, νομίζω ότι κι ο παντρεμένος την αγαπάει. Αυτό το νομίζω επειδή αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι ένας άνδρας έχει εφτά χρόνια σχέση με μια γυναίκα μόνο για το σεξ. Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Είναι αδύνατον. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό, χημεία ή ο,τιδήποτε άλλο, αλλά όχι μόνο σεξ. Αυτή η ιστορία θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα δράμα, ο παντρεμένος αγαπάει μια άλλη, η οποία τον αγαπάει επίσης, αλλά για χίλιους και δυο λόγους, τους οποίους μόνο ο παντρεμένος μπορεί να γνωρίζει, εκείνος αδυνατεί να χωρίσει από τη γυναίκα του, ενδεχομένως μάλιστα να λέει στη γυναίκα του ότι χωρίς εκείνην η ζωή του δεν θα είχε κανένα απολύτως νόημα, όπως επίσης αδυνατεί να της πει την αλήθεια, διότι αν η γυναίκα του γνώριζε, δεν θα τον κυνηγούσε, αλλά θα έπαιρνε τις δικές της αποφάσεις. Γιατί όμως αυτή η ιστορία δεν είναι δράμα, αλλά μια σαπουνόπερα; Γιατί σε όλα τα δράματα υπάρχει ένα τέλος. Μια κάθαρση. Μια κατάσταση, η οποία τραβάει εφτά χρόνια -εν αγνοία της γυναίκας του, την οποία θεωρώ και το μόνο "θύμα" τελικά, επειδή μη γνωρίζοντας δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει για τον εαυτό της και στην οποία γίνεται ο "κλέψας του κλέψαντος", σταματά να είναι δράμα και γίνεται τελικά σαπουνόπερα και ιστορία για έφηβους που δεν γνωρίζουν ποιοί είναι και τι θέλουν στη ζωή (η ίδια η θεματοθέτρια ανέφερε κάπου ότι δεν είναι βέβαιη αν θα μπορούσε να ζήσει με τον παντρεμένο και προφανώς κι ο παντρεμένος να μην είναι καθόλου βέβαιος αν θα ήθελε να περάσει μια ολόκληρη ζωή με τη θεματοθέτρια, γιατί άλλο είναι να βλέπει κανείς κάποιον για μισή ώρα της μέρας με την έξαψη του απαγορευμένου κι άλλο να ζει πρωί, μεσημέρι, βράδυ με κάποιον. Γι αυτό εγώ θα έλεγα ότι τόσο η θεματοθέτρια όσο κι ο παντρεμένος θα έπρεπε να ωριμάσουν λιγάκι σαν άτομα και να συνειδητοποιήσουν τι πραγματικά θέλουν, πως το θέλουν. Δεν ζούμε στο μεσαίωνα, σήμερα κάθε δεύτερος χωρίζει. Όπως είπα: Τα δράματα είναι δράματα γιατί επέρχεται ένα τέλος σαν κάθαρση. Οι σαπουνόπερες είναι σαπουνόπερες επειδή μπορούν να τραβάνε χρόνια το "σ' αγαπώ, μ'αγαπάς, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε μαζί για χίλιους και δυο αδιευκρίνιστους λόγους". Λίγη ωριμότητα δεν θα έβλαπτε ούτε τη θεματοθέτρια ούτε τον παντρεμένο.


Τι ψάχνεις, ένας αχταρμας είναι η κατάσταση.Τώρα αν αυτός την αγαπάει θέλει μεγάλη φιλοσοφική ανάλυση για το τι αποτελεί αγάπη..

Εγώ πιστεύω απλώς ότι τον βολεύει η κατάσταση αυτή.Τον εξαπτει αυτή η ανασφάλεια κ η απόλυτη εξάρτηση που έχει η κοπέλα μαζί του, τον ανυψωνει.
Νομίζεις εύκολα στις μέρες μας βρισκεις τέτοια άτομα; Οι αξιοπρεπεις θα είχα φύγει ΧΤΕΣ από τέτοια κατάσταση, οι πιο δυναμικες θα είχαν φτάσει στα ακρα την υπόθεση ,μπλεκοντας γυναίκες κ τα συναφη.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια αυτή η ιστορία , το θέμα μας σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι η κοπέλα και η απαθή της στάση.Δεν κοιτάει το καλο της κ αφήνει κάποιον να ορίζει τη μοίρα της.

Δε φεύγει από τη μια μακριά από αυτόν κ δε θυμώνει μαζί του γι'αυτή τη κατάσταση κ αφηνεται στη διάθεσή του κ στις ορεξεις του.Αυτή είναι η ουσία ότι και να της έχει κάνει αυτός. Στις μέσες ακρες άυτος είναι ένας παντρεμένος με παιδί κ εφτά χρόνια την έχει στο περίμενε. Κλασικα πράγματα, τα έχουμε ξανά ακούσει κ ξέρουμε πως καταλήγουν.Όπως και να τα αναλύσουμε δεν αλλάζει κάτι, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε.

Ίσα ίσα το θέμα εδω δεν είναι μόνο η σχέση αυτή, αλλά η ίδια η προσωπικότητα της θεματοθετριας.Από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα.

Τώρα εμείς είμαστε παρατηρητές μόνο μιας ιστορίας που έχει επαναληφθεί πολλές φορές στη ζωή γενικά.

Πιστεύω έχουμε δώσει οσο περισσότερες σύμβουλες μπορούμε, δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο πια..




Εστάλη από SM-G930F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## νοσταλγία

> Τι ψάχνεις, ένας αχταρμας είναι η κατάσταση.Τώρα αν αυτός την αγαπάει θέλει μεγάλη φιλοσοφική ανάλυση για το τι αποτελεί αγάπη..
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω απλώς ότι τον βολεύει η κατάσταση αυτή.Τον εξαπτει αυτή η ανασφάλεια κ η απόλυτη εξάρτηση που έχει η κοπέλα μαζί του, τον ανυψωνει.
> Νομίζεις εύκολα στις μέρες μας βρισκεις τέτοια άτομα; Οι αξιοπρεπεις θα είχα φύγει ΧΤΕΣ από τέτοια κατάσταση, οι πιο δυναμικες θα είχαν φτάσει στα ακρα την υπόθεση ,μπλεκοντας γυναίκες κ τα συναφη.
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια αυτή η ιστορία , το θέμα μας σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι η κοπέλα και η απαθή της στάση.Δεν κοιτάει το καλο της κ αφήνει κάποιον να ορίζει τη μοίρα της.
> 
> Δε φεύγει από τη μια μακριά από αυτόν κ δε θυμώνει μαζί του γι'αυτή τη κατάσταση κ αφηνεται στη διάθεσή του κ στις ορεξεις του.Αυτή είναι η ουσία ότι και να της έχει κάνει αυτός. Στις μέσες ακρες άυτος είναι ένας παντρεμένος με παιδί κ εφτά χρόνια την έχει στο περίμενε. Κλασικα πράγματα, τα έχουμε ξανά ακούσει κ ξέρουμε πως καταλήγουν.Όπως και να τα αναλύσουμε δεν αλλάζει κάτι, το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα θα έχουμε.
> 
> Ίσα ίσα το θέμα εδω δεν είναι μόνο η σχέση αυτή, αλλά η ίδια η προσωπικότητα της θεματοθετριας.Από εκεί ξεκινούν όλα.
> ...


Σωστά, το θέμα είναι η κοπέλα και η απαθή της στάση. Κι επειδή κανένας άνθρωπος δεν ορίζει ή δεν μπορεί να έχει έλεγχο στις αποφάσεις των άλλων μόνο η ίδια μπορεί να δώσει λύση για τον εαυτό της.

----------


## oeo

ενταξει αμα δεν ειναι τρολ και οντως ζει σε κανα νησι με 2000 κατοικους ξερω γω δεν εχει και επιλογες...Απο τη στιγμη που μενει μονιμα εκει και δε θελει ή δε μπορει να φυγει μονο αυτος ο χωριατης υπαρχει γι αυτην.

Αν ειναι τρολ και παλι μην πτοειστε,35 σελιδες αμα τις μαζεψεις γραφεις μυθιστορημα ή και σαπουνοπερα να βγαλουμε κανα φραγκο ευχαριστουμε Maira

----------

